# Anime TV Ratings from Japan



## Sinoka (Oct 14, 2009)

First things first I ask in Naruto section if they wanted to make this kind of thread about ratings in Japan in this section and someone agrees so that i'm going to make this kind of thread.

Official TV Ratings



I recommended check these list to see how different ratings today


*Spoiler*: __ 



Top 10 Anime Rankings for the week of February 28th to March 6th, 1994 


*Spoiler*: __ 



01. Dragon Ball Z - 26.8%
02. Sazae-san - 26.1%
03. Crayon Shin-chan - 25.4%
04. Kiteretsu Daihyakka - 22.5%
05. Slam Dunk - 21.4%
06. Yu Yu Hakusho - 20.6%
07. Tsuyoshi Shikkari Shinasai - 19.9%
08. Doraemon - 17.8%
09. Tico of the Seven Seas - 16.0%
10. Sailor Moon R: The Last Episode - 14.4%




All-Time Top 10 TV Rated Animated Programs


*Spoiler*: __ 



01 Chibi Maruko-chan 1990/10/28 (Sun) 18:00 39.9%
02 Sazae-san 1979/09/16 (Sun) 18:30 39.4 %
03 Dr. Slump Arare-chan 1981/12/16 (Wed) 19:00 36.9%
04 Dokonjou Gaeru 1979/02/23 (Fri) 18:00 34.5%
05 Manga Nihon Mukashi Banashi 1981/01/10 (Sat) 19:00 33.6%
06 Lupin III Final Episode 1978/12/08 (Fri) 18:00 32.5%
07 Touch 1985/12/22 (Sun) 19:00 31.9%
08 Ashita no Joe 1980/03/13 (Thu) 18:00 31.6%
09 Doraemon 1983/02/11 (Fri) 19:00 31.2%
10 Gegege no Kitaro 1986/03/22 (Sat) 18:30 29.6% 









*Spoiler*: __ 



08/10-08/16
Kanto Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



14.1%(17.3%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

*9.7%(*8.6%) 08/16 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.2%(11.8%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.8%(*6.4%) 08/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.7%(*9.0%) 08/14 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.5%(10.6%) 08/14 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*6.2%(*6.5%) 08/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.2%(*6.1%) 08/16 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.0%(*5.5%) 08/13 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.9%(*4.8%) 08/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

-------------------------------

*4.2%(*4.3%) 08/12 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.0%(*3.8%) 08/10 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*4.0%(--.-%) (Thu) 08/13 10:30am-11:25am TV Asahi The Story of the Girl Blue Eyes

*3.9%(*4.2%) 08/12 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.8%(--.-%) 08/15 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*3.8%(*2.8%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.4%(*2.3%) 08/11 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.3%(*3.8%) 08/13 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*2.2%) 08/15 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*3.1%(*3.5%) 08/13 (Thu) 12:55am-1:25am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*3.0%(*3.2%) 08/11 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.9%(*3.0%) 08/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.9%(*2.6%) 08/13 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.8%(*3.4%) 08/10 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.8%(*2.8%) 08/11 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*2.7%(*2.7%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:33am-2:03am TBS Pandora Hearts

*2.6%(--.-%) 08/14 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*2.9%) 08/15 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.3%(*2.5%) 08/15 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.3%(*2.3%) 08/12 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.2%(*2.7%) 08/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.2%(*2.0%) 08/11 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*2.2%(*2.0%) 08/16 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.0%(*2.3%) 08/13 (Thu) 2:03am-2:33am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*2.0%(*2.0%) 08/12 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*2.9%) 08/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.8%(*2.5%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*1.8%(*2.5%) 08/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*1.8%(*1.4%) 08/13 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.6%(*2.4%) 08/15 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*1.5%(*2.3%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.4%(*2.0%) 08/16 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki

*1.3%(*1.3%) 08/15 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh!（Rerun）

*1.2%(*0.9%) 08/16 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.1%(*1.4%) 08/10 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.1%(*1.0%) 08/14 (Fri) 2:29am-3:59am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.0%(*1.4%) 08/14 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!- ハヤテのごとく!!

*1.0%(*1.3%) 08/10 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*0.9%(*1.6%) 08/14 (Fri) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Basquash!

*0.9%(*0.7%) 08/13 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.8%(*0.9%) 08/13 (Thu) 12:45am-1:09am NHK Tytania

*0.7%(*1.5%) 08/16 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*0.6%(*1.1%) 08/12 (Wed) 3:03am-3:33am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun）

*0.6%(*1.1%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.6%(*1.0%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:09am-1:35am NHK Tytania

*0.4%(*0.7%) 08/14 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki- 



Kansai Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



17.9%(17.4%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

11.2%(12.2%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.6%(*9.6%) 08/16 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

*8.4%(11.7%) 08/14 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.0%(*7.7%) 08/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.1%(*9.9%) 08/14 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*6.4%(*7.9%) 08/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*6.0%(*4.4%) 08/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.1%(*4.6%) 08/13 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*3.9%(*5.0%) 08/13 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

-------------------------------

*3.6%(*3.8%) 08/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am YTV Yatterman

*3.4%(*2.5%) 08/11 (Tue) 1:50am-2:20am KTV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*3.3%(*2.7%) 08/13 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*3.1%(*2.8%) 08/11 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*3.0%(*2.5%) 08/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.8%(*2.1%) 08/11 (Tue) 2:20am-2:50am KTV CANAAN

*2.8%(*1.5%) 08/10 (Mon) 3:14am-3:44qm YTV Sōten Kōro

*2.6%(*2.4%) 08/12 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*2.6%(*1.6%) 08/10 (Mon) 2:44am-3:14am YTV Inuyasha (Rerun)

*2.5%(*1.9%) 08/10 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TVO Reroando Stitch

*2.4%(*1.7%) 08/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.2%(*4.2%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:30am-*6:54am ABC ATASHIn'CHI

*2.2%(*2.9%) 08/13 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~

*2.2%(*1.8%) 08/10 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV 07-GHOST

*2.2%(*1.8%) 08/10 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TVO Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.2%(*1.7%) 08/15 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*2.2%) 08/10 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class

*2.0%(*2.0%) 08/16 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.0%(*1.9%) 08/15 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.0%(*1.7%) 08/12 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*1.9%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TVO Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*1.8%(*2.2%) 08/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*1.8%(*2.1%) 08/12 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.7%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Basquash!

*1.7%(*1.5%) 08/12 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*1.7%(*1.4%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am MBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.7%(*1.2%) 08/15 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TVO Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.6%(*1.7%) 08/10 (Mon) 2:50am-3:20am MBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.5%(*2.0%) 08/16 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.5%(*1.1%) 08/13 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Pandora Hearts

*1.5%(*-.-%) 08/13 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*1.4%(*-.-%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:10am-1:35am NHK Tytania

*1.3%(*1.6%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Shugo Chara!! Doki

*1.3%(*1.5%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Cross Game

*1.3%(*1.2%) 08/15 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)



8/17-8/23
Kanto Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



13.6%(14.1%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.0%(*9.7%) 08/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.0%(*6.7%) 08/21 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.0%(*6.5%) 08/21 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.8%(*9.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.2%(*8.8%) 08/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.1%(*5.0%) 08/20 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.0%(*6.2%) 08/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.2%(*5.2%) 08/23 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*4.6%(*3.8%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

------------------------------- 

*4.2%(*3.8%) 08/22 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*4.2%(*3.3%) 08/20 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*2.6%) 08/21 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*4.1%(*4.2%) 08/19 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.0%(*4.9%) 08/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*3.8%(*3.9%) 08/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.7%(*2.9%) 08/20 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.5%(*4.0%) 08/17 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.2%(*2.2%) 08/22 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.9%(*3.1%) 08/20 (Thu) 12:55am-1:25am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.8%(*2.0%) 08/19 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.8%(*1.6%) 08/22 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.7%(*3.2%) 08/22 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.6%(*3.4%) 08/18 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.6%(*1.9%) 08/22 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.5%(*2.8%) 08/17 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.5%(*2.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

**.*%(--.-%) 08/22 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.3%(*1.8%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*2.2%(*2.3%) 08/22 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.2%(*2.3%) 08/19 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.4%) 08/22 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*1.8%) 08/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*1.9%(*1.8%) 08/20 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.9%(*1.5%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.7%(*2.2%) 08/18 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.7%(*1.4%) 08/23 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.6%(*1.0%) 08/17 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.5%(*1.0%) 08/21 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.5%(*0.7%) 08/23 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.4%(*3.0%) 08/18 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.1%) 08/17 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.3%(*1.3%) 08/22 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*2.8%) 08/18 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

**.*%(--.-%) 08/22 18:00-18:25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*1.2%(*0.9%) 08/20 (Tue) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.9%(*1.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.8%(*0.6%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.8%(*0.4%) 08/21 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-




Kansai Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



14.4%(17.9%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

12.0%(*8.4%) 08/21 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.5%(*7.1%) 08/21 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*9.9%(11.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.4%(*8.0%) 08/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.2%(*8.6%) 08/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

*8.8%(*6.4%) 08/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*-.-%) 08/23 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am ABC Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.9%(*3.9%) 08/20 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.2%(*4.1%) 08/20 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

------------------------------- 

*3.6%(*3.6%) 08/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am YTV Yatterman

*3.4%(*3.1%) 08/18 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*3.2%(*2.6%) 08/19 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.1%(*3.0%) 08/22 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.0%(*3.3%) 08/20 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*2.9%(*2.0%) 08/19 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.8%(*3.4%) 08/18 (Tue) 1:45am-2:15am KTV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.7%(*1.7%) 08/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.5%(*2.5%) 08/17 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:28pm TVO Reroando Stitch

*2.5%(*2.2%) 08/17 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TVO Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.5%(*2.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:30am-*6:54am ABC ATASHIn'CHI

*2.5%(*1.8%) 08/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*2.1%(*2.2%) 08/20 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~

*2.1%(*2.2%) 08/22 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*1.9%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TVO Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*1.9%(*2.0%) 08/22 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*1.9%(*2.0%) 08/23 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade

*1.9%(*1.5%) 08/20 (Thu) 12:40am-1:05am NHK Tytania

*1.8%(*2.2%) 08/17 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV 07-GHOST

*1.8%(*1.0%) 08/18 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.7%(*2.8%) 08/18 (Tue) 2:15am-2:45am KTV CANAAN

*1.7%(*2.4%) 08/22 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*1.6%(*1.3%) 08/22 *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.1%) 08/17 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.5%(*2.8%) 08/17 (Mon) 3:14am-3:44qm YTV Sōten Kōro

*1.5%(*2.6%) 08/17 (Mon) 2:44am-3:14am YTV Inuyasha (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.7%) 08/22 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TVO Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.5%(*1.3%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Cross Game

*1.4%(*2.0%) 08/17 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV  GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class

*1.4%(*1.8%) 08/19 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.4%) 08/20 (Thu) 1:05am-1:30am NHK Tytania

*1.4%(*1.3%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Shugo Chara!! Doki

*1.4%(*1.2%) 08/17 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Dora

*1.2%(*1.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TVO Jewelpet

*0.9%(*0.7%) 08/22 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*0.8%(*1.0%) 08/22 (Sat) *7:00am-*7:30am TVO Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.8%(*0.4%) 08/22 (Sat) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.5%(*0.6%) 08/21 (Fri) 3:05am-3:35am TVO Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.5%(*0.3%) 08/21 (Fri) 3:35am-4:05am TVO Saki

*0.4%(*0.5%) 08/18 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Tears to Tiara 

*0.3%(*0.4%) 08/18 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Kanamemo



08/24-08/30 
Kanto Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



14.3%(13.6%) 08/30 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.3%(11.0%) 08/28 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.8%(*9.8%) 08/30 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.1%(11.0%) 08/28 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.9%(11.0%) 08/30 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.1%(*6.0%) 08/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.6%(*9.2%) 08/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.3%(*6.1%) 08/27 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.8%(*4.2%) 08/29 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*5.5%(*4.2%) 08/27 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*4.7%(*5.2%) 08/30 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*4.0%(*4.1%) 08/26 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.8%(*3.8%) 08/26 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.8%(*3.5%) 08/24 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.5%(*3.2%) 08/29 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.5%(*2.0%) 08/29 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.4%(*2.6%) 08/29 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.3%(*4.2%) 08/28 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*2.8%) 08/29 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.9%(*3.7%) 08/27 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.9%(*2.2%) 08/29 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.8%(*1.5%) 08/28 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*2.7%(*2.6%) 08/25 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.5%(*2.5%) 08/24 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.5%(--.-%) 08/28 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*2.3%(*2.0%) 08/30 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*2.3%(*1.4%) 08/25 (Tue) 1:44am-2:14am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.9%) 08/27 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.0%(*2.8%) 08/26 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

 *2.0%(*1.9%) 08/27 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.0%(*1.4%) 08/24 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.9%(*2.7%) 08/29 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.9%(*2.2%) 08/26 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

**.*%(*1.8%) 08/29 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

**.*%(*1.8%) 08/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*1.7%(*1.6%) 08/24 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora 

*1.7%(--.-%) 08/28 (Fri) 2:25am-3:55am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.6%(*1.7%) 08/25 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.6%(*1.2%) 08/25 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Sōten Kōro

*1.6%(--.-%) 08/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*1.5%(*2.5%) 08/30 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*1.5%(*1.9%) 08/30 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.4%(*2.3%) 08/30 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*1.4%(*1.5%) 08/30 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.4%(--.-%) 08/27 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.4%(*1.3%) 08/29 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun） 

*1.3%(--.-%) 08/27 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.0%(*0.8%) 08/30 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.9%(*0.8%) 08/28 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.7%(--.-%) 08/26 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun） 

*0.6%(*1.2%) 08/27 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.6%(*0.9%) 08/30 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet



8/31-9/6 
Kanto Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



16.8%(14.3%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.6%(12.3%) 09/04 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

12.0%(10.1%) 09/04 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.8%(10.8%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(*8.9%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.3%(*6.6%) 09/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.4%(*8.1%) 09/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*4.7%) 09/06 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.8%(*6.3%) 09/03 (Thu) (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.2%(*4.0%) 09/02 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

------------------------------- 

*5.1%(--.-%) 09/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*4.9%(*3.8%) 09/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.8%(*3.8%) 08/31 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*4.5%(*5.8%) 09/05 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*4.4%(*2.0%) 09/03 (Thu) 12:59am-25:29am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*4.3%(*5.5%) 09/03 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.3%(*3.5%) 09/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*4.3%(*3.5%) 09/05 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.9%(*3.1%) 09/05 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*3.8%(*2.9%) 09/05 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.6%(--.-%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.6%(*3.4%) 09/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.6%(*2.7%) 09/01 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.3%(*2.3%) 09/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version (End)

*2.9%(*2.5%) 08/31 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.8%(*2.9%) 09/03 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.8%(*2.0%) 09/02 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.7%(*2.3%) 09/01 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV NTV Kaiji

*2.7%(*1.5%) 09/06 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.7%(*1.5%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.6%(*2.0%) 08/31 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*2.6%(*1.6%) 09/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.5%(*3.3%) 09/04 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*1.7%) 08/31 (Mon) 6:00-6:30 TV Tokyo Dora

*2.5%(*1.4%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*2.4%(*2.5%) 09/04 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

**.*%(*2.4%) 09/05 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.3%(*1.9%) 09/02 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.2%(*2.0%) 09/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

**.*%(*2.1%) 09/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*2.0%(*1.9%) 09/05 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.0%(*1.6%) 09/01 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.0%(*1.6%) 09/01 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*1.9%(*2.8%) 09/04 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!-

*1.9%(--.-%) 09/06 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.7%(*0.6%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.7%(*1.4%) 09/06 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.6%(*1.4%) 09/05 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.5%(*1.7%) 09/04 (Fri) 2:25am-3:55am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.4%(*1.0%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.3%(*0.7%) 09/02 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun） 

*1.2%(*1.4%) 09/03 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Pandora Hearts 

*1.2%(*1.3%) 09/03 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.2%(--.-%) 09/03 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*1.0%(*0.9%) 09/04 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.8%(*0.6%) 09/03 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～




Kansai Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



19.0%(12.6%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

14.0%(*9.4%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.7%(11.0%) 09/04 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.0%(*7.9%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

10.8%(11.1%) 09/04 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

10.5%(*6.8%) 09/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*9.4%(*8.6%) 09/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.4%(*4.7%) 09/06 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am ABC Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.2%(*3.3%) 09/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.0%(*4.7%) 09/03 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

------------------------------- 

*3.9%(*5.2%) 09/03 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.9%(*2.9%) 09/02 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.9%(*2.7%) 09/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version (End)

*3.6%(*2.7%) 08/31 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TVO Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*3.4%(*1.6%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:30am-*6:54am ABC ATASHIn'CHI

*3.3%(*3.4%) 09/03 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*3.3%(*3.2%) 09/01 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.7%(*2.3%) 09/05 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Bakemonogatari

*2.7%(*-.-%) 09/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am YTV Yatterman

*2.6%(*2.1%) 08/31 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:28pm TVO Reroando Stitch

*2.6%(*2.1%) 08/31 (Mon) 1:59am-2:29am YTV 07-GHOST

*2.4%(*3.3%) 09/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.3%(*1.8%) 09/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.3%(*1.5%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Cross Game

*2.3%(*-.-%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TVO Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*2.1%(*0.7%) 09/05 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.0%) 08/31 (Mon) 2:29am-2:59am YTV  GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class

*1.9%(*3.4%) 09/01 (Tue) 1:35am-2:05am KTV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*1.9%(*2.4%) 09/05 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*1.9%(*1.4%) 09/06 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade

*1.8%(*2.0%) 08/31 (Mon) 2:59am-3:29am YTV Inuyasha (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.0%) 09/02 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.0%) 09/05 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS Xam'd: Lost Memories

*1.8%(*1.9%) 09/02 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.8%(*1.8%) 09/05 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.7%(*3.0%) 09/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.7%(*1.4%) 09/05 (Mon) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Valkyria Chronicles

*1.7%(*-.-%) 09/06 (Sun) *5:30am-*6:00am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.6%(*2.2%) 09/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*1.6%(*1.9%) 09/01 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am KTV CANAAN

*1.6%(*1.5%) 08/31 (Mon) 3:29am-3:59am YTV Sōten Kōro

*1.5%(*1.5%) 09/03 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Basquash!

*1.5%(*-.-%) 09/03 (Thu) 12:45am-1:09am NHK Tytania

*1.4%(*1.7%) 09/01 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.4%(*1.0%) 09/05 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TVO Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.3%(*1.5%) 08/31 (Mon) 2:35am-3:05am MBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.3%(*0.4%) 09/05 (Sat) *7:00am-*7:30am TVO Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.3%(*1.4%) 09/05 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS NEEDLESS

*1.3%(*1.4%) 09/05 (Mon) 3:58am-4:28am MBS Valkyria Chronicles

*1.2%(*1.0%) 09/03 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am MBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.1%(*1.1%) 09/03 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Pandora Hearts 

*0.9%(*1.3%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TVO Jewelpet

*0.9%(*1.0%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Shugo Chara!! Doki

*0.9%(*0.5%) 09/05 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*0.7%(*1.1%) 08/31 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*0.7%(*0.6%) 08/31 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TVO Dora

*0.5%(*0.3%) 09/01 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Tears to Tiara

*0.4%(*0.4%) 09/01 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Kanamemo

*0.3%(*0.4%) 09/04 (Fri) 3:05am-3:35am TVO Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.3%(*0.3%) 09/05 (Sat) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-



09/07-09/13
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.3%(16.8%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.1%(11.8%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.2%(12.0%) 09/11 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon 30th Anniversary Special

11.2%(11.1%) 09/13 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.1%(*9.3%) 09/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.7%(*8.4%) 09/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.0%(*6.8%) 09/10 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*7.6%(*7.2%) 09/13 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.7%(*4.3%) 09/10 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.6%(*4.8%) 09/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

-------------------------------

*5.1%(*5.2%) 09/09 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.9%(*5.1%) 09/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*4.9%(*4.9%) 09/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.7%(*4.5%) 09/12 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*3.9%(*4.3%) 09/12 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.8%(*4.3%) 09/12 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.8%(*2.9%) 09/07 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon (End)

*3.6%(*3.6%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.5%(*2.7%) 09/13 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.4%(*2.8%) 09/10 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.3%(*3.9%) 09/12 (Sat) (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*3.1%(*2.5%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*3.0%(*3.8%) 09/12 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.9%(*4.4%) 09/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15 Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.9%(*3.6%) 09/08 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.9%(*2.6%) 09/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.9%(*2.0%) 09/12 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.8%(--.-%) 09/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan (New) 

*2.7%(*2.7%) 09/08 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.6%(*3.6%) 09/12 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.4%(*2.8%) 09/09 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

**.*%(**.*%) 09/12 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.3%(*2.7%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.1%(*2.0%) 09/08 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

**.*%(**.*%) 09/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*2.0%(*2.5%) 09/11 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.0%(*2.3%) 09/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.0%) 09/08 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3

*1.8%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.7%(*2.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.5%(*1.6%) 09/12 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun） 

*1.4%(*2.4%) 09/11(Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*1.4%(*1.9%) 09/13 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.4%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.3%(*2.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.3%(*1.7%) 09/13 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.3%(*1.7%) 09/13 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.2%(*2.5%) 09/07 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora 

*1.2%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*1.1%(*1.5%) 09/11 (Fri) 2:25am-3:55am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.1%(*0.8%) 09/10 (Thu) 26:15-26:45 TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*1.0%(*1.9%) 09/11 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.0%(*1.0%) 09/11 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15 TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.8%(*1.4%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.5%(*1.3%) 09/09 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun）




Kansai

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.8%(19.0%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

12.8%(14.0%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.6%(10.8%) 09/11 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon 30th Anniversary Special

10.3%(11.0%) 09/13 11.0%(*7.9%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

10.1%(*9.4%) 09/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.9%(10.5%) 09/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*7.3%(*7.4%) 09/13 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am ABC Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.8%(*3.9%) 09/10 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.5%(*4.0%) 09/10 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.2%(*2.7%) 09/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am YTV Yatterman

------------------------------- 

*3.8%(*2.4%) 09/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*3.6%(*3.9%) 09/09 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.5%(*6.2%) 09/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.4%(*1.6%) 09/12 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.3%(*1.7%) 09/12 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.2%(*1.9%) 09/12 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.1%(*3.4%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:30am-*6:54am ABC ATASHIn'CHI

*3.1%(*3.3%) 09/10 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*3.1%(*1.8%) 09/12 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*3.0%(*2.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:28pm TVO Reroando Stitch

*2.8%(*3.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TVO Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon (End)

*2.7%(*3.9%) 09/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan (New)

*2.5%(*1.9%) 09/13 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.4%(*3.3%) 09/08 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.3%(*2.7%) 09/12 (Sat) 3:25am-3:55am MBS Bakemonogatari

*2.2%(*2.3%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TVO Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*2.2%(*2.1%) 09/12 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.3%) 09/10 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.0%(*1.9%) 09/08 (Tue) 1:35am-2:05am KTV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.0%(*1.8%) 09/09 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*1.8%) 09/12 (Sat) 3:55am-4:25am MBS Xam'd: Lost Memories

*1.9%(*1.5%) 09/10 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Basquash!

*1.8%(*1.5%) 09/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:09am NHK Tytania

*1.7%(*2.3%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Cross Game

*1.7%(*1.7%) 09/13 (Sun) *5:00am-*5:25am MBS Valkyria Chronicles

*1.7%(*1.3%) 09/07 (Mon) 2:35am-3:05am MBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.7%(*1.3%) 09/12 (Sat) 4:25am-4:55am MBS NEEDLESS

*1.6%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am MBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.5%(*1.8%) 09/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.7%) 09/13 (Sat) *5:30am-*6:00am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.4%(*2.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV 07-GHOST

*1.4%(*1.8%) 09/07 (Mon) 2:44am-3:14am YTV Inuyasha (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.6%) 09/08 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am KTV CANAAN 

*1.4%(*0.7%) 09/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.3%(*1.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 3:14am-3:44am YTV Sōten Kōro

*1.3%(*1.4%) 09/08 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.2%(*1.4%) 09/12 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TVO Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.2%(*0.3%) 09/12 (Sat) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*1.1%(*2.0%) 09/07 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV  GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class

*1.1%(*1.3%) 09/12 (Sat) *7:00am-*7:30am TVO Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.1%(*1.1%) 09/10 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Pandora Hearts

*1.1%(*0.9%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Shugo Chara!! Doki

*1.1%(*0.7%) 09/07 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TVO Dora

*1.0%(*0.9%) 09/12 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.0%(*0.9%) 09/13 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TVO Jewelpet

*0.7%(*0.3%) 09/11 (Fri) 3:05am-3:35am TVO Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.6%(*-.-%) 09/11 (Fri) 3:35am-4:05am TVO Saki

*0.3%(*0.5%) 09/08 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Tears to Tiara

*0.3%(*0.4%) 09/08 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Kanamemo



9/14-9/20 
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



14.2%(18.3%) 09/20 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.0%(--.-%) 09/18 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

12.2%(11.2%) 09/18 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.2%(11.2%) 09/20 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(*8.7%) 09/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.9%(13.1%) 09/20 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*7.9%(*9.1%) 09/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.1%(*7.6%) 09/20 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.4%(*8.0%) 09/17 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Special

*5.8%(*4.9%) 09/16 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

------------------------------- 

*5.7%(*5.1%) 09/16 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.9%(*5.6%) 09/14 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch (End)

*4.3%(*4.9%) 09/20 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*3.4%(*2.9%) 09/17 (Thu) 1:00am-1:30am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 (End)

*3.3%(*4.7%) 09/19 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI (End) 

*3.3%(*3.9%) 09/19 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.1%(*2.9%) 09/15 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.1%(*2.8%) 09/20 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.9%(*3.0%) 09/19 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.9%(*2.0%) 09/18 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(*2.9%) 09/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.7%(*3.6%) 09/20 (Sun) 11:06pm-11:36pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*2.7%(*3.4%) 09/17 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.6%(*3.5%) 09/20 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

**.*%(*2.6%) 09/19 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.6%(*2.0%) 09/15 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.5%(*1.4%) 09/20 (Sun) 2:12am-2:42am TV Tokyo Saki

*2.3%(*3.8%) 09/19 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.2%(*3.3%) 09/19 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.2%(*3.1%) 09/20 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

**.*%(*2.1%) 09/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*2.0%(*1.0%) 09/18 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!! (End) 

*1.9%(*2.9%) 09/19 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.9%(*2.7%) 09/15 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.0%) 09/16 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.9%(*1.8%) 09/17 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.7%(*2.4%) 09/16 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*1.7%) 09/17 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.6%(*1.4%) 09/17 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.6%(*1.3%) 09/20 (Sun) 1:42am-2:12am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.4%(*2.6%) 09/19 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.4%(*2.1%) 09/15 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*1.3%(*1.5%) 09/19 *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.2%(*1.2%) 09/17 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*1.2%(*1.0%) 09/18 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*1.1%(*2.3%) 09/20 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.1%(*1.2%) 09/14 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.0%(*1.3%) 09/20 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.9%(*1.4%) 09/18 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*0.9%(*1.3%) 09/14 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*0.7%(*1.1%) 09/17 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.7%(*0.5%) 09/16 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.8%) 09/20 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.3%(*1.1%) 09/18 (Fri) 2:40am-3:10am TBS TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~ (End)




Kansai
???

9/21-9/27
Kanto (Incomplete)


*Spoiler*: __ 



17.9%(14.2%) 09/27 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.9%(*8.9%) 09/27 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.9%(*9.0%) 09/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.7%(*9.2%) 09/27 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.9%(*7.9%) 09/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.5%(*4.3%) 09/27 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman (End)

*7.2%(*7.1%) 09/27 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.6%(--.-%) 09/24 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special

*4.5%(*5.7%) 09/23 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.4%(*5.8%) 09/23 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.4%(*1.9%) 09/26 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen (End)

 ---------------------------------- 


*4.1%(*2.7%) 09/27 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon (End)

*3.6%(*3.1%) 09/22 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.3%(*2.9%) 09/25 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.7%) 09/24 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.3%(*1.7%) 09/23 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.2%(*1.1%) 09/21 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora 

*2.1%(*2.6%) 09/22 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.1%(*1.4%) 09/22 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Sōten Kōro

*1.8%(*1.9%) 09/23 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.8%(*1.6%) 09/24 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)(End) 

*1.7%(*1.9%) 09/22 (Tue) 1:44am-2:14am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.2%) 09/24 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania (End) 

*1.4%(*1.6%) 09/24 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Pandora Hearts (End) 

*1.3%(*0.9%) 09/21 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.3%(*0.7%) 09/23 (Wed) 2:29am-2:59am TBS Gundam OO (Rerun)(End) 

*1.2%(*1.9%) 09/24 (Thu) 2:09am-2:39am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume. (End)

*1.1%(*1.0%) 09/27 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.9%(*0.7%) 09/24 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～ (End)





9/28-10/04
Kanto (Incomplete)


*Spoiler*: __ 



19.8%(17.9%) 10/04 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.8%(12.9%) 10/04 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.3%(*9.7%) 10/04 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.8%(*9.8%) 10/03 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.8%(--.-%) 10/01 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Special

*7.2%(*7.9%) 10/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*5.8%(*7.2%) 10/04 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.5%(*4.5%) 09/30 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:55pm (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Special

*5.5%(**.*%) 10/03 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:25am NHK Curious George TV

*3.9%(**.*%) 10/04 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

---------------------------------- 

*3.1%(*3.3%) 10/02 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(--.-%) 10/03 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party! (New) 

*2.0%(--.-%) 10/04 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière (New) 


*1.9%(*2.1%) 09/29 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro (End) 

*1.8%(*1.7%) 09/29 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.8%(--.-%) 10/03 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (New) 

*1.7%(--.-%) 10/03 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen (New) 

*1.2%(*1.1%) 10/04 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet





10/05-10/11
Kanto (Incomplete)

*Spoiler*: __ 



15.5%(19.8%) 10/11 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.0%(*9.3%) 10/11 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(12.8%) 10/11 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.0%(*7.2%) 10/11 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.1%(*8.8%) 10/10 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.8%(*5.8%) 10/11 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.0%(--.-%) 10/08 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special

*4.4%(*5.5%) 10/07 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.1%(*5.5%) 10/03 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:25am NHK Curious George TV

*3.9%(**.*%) 10/08 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

---------------------------------- 

*3.7%(*3.9%) 10/11 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.7%(**.*%) 10/10 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.6%(--.-%) 10/10 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari (New) 

*3.5%(*2.6%) 10/10 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*3.3%(--.-%) 10/07 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*2.8%(**.*%) 10/11 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.8%(--.-%) 10/06 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (New) 

*2.7%(**.*%) 10/10 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.6%(**.*%) 10/10 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.2%(*2.0%) 10/11 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.2%(--.-%) 10/06 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown  (New) 

*2.1%(*1.7%) 10/10 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*2.0%(*1.8%) 10/10 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*1.8%(*1.8%) 10/06 (Tue) 1:44am-2:14am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.6%(--.-%) 10/07 (Wed) 2:54am-3:24am TBS Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (New)(Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.2%) 10/11 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet






10/12-10/15 (Monday to Thursday) Update
Kanto
*7.7%(--.-) 10/15 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.2%(--.-) 10/12 (Mon) 7:30-7:54 TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant (New)

*5.9%(--.-) 10/12 (Mon) 10/12 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure (New)

*5.2%(*5.0%) 10/15 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.6%(*3.3%) 10/14 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.6%(**.*) 10/14 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.7%(--.-) 10/12 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (TV 2009) (New)

*2.3%(--.-) 10/12 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL (New)


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 14, 2009)

Great Thread. Please Keep it updated.


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you for this thread


----------



## illmatic (Oct 16, 2009)

Fairy Tail is so low.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh, thanks for this thread. Hopefully you will keep updating it. 


illmatic said:


> Fairy Tail is so low.



2.3% isn't bad. Just decent.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice to see Shin Mazinger getting good ratings. More people need to watch Shin Mazinger.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 21, 2009)

10/12-10/18

*Spoiler*: __ 



19.0%(15.5%) 10/18 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.7%(*9.8%) 10/18 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.0%(--.-%) 10/16 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.6%(*7.1%) 10/17 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.9%(--.-%) 10/16 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.7%(12.0%) 10/18 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.7%(*9.0%) 10/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.7%(--.-) 10/15 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.6%(*5.8%) 10/18 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.2%(--.-) 10/12 (Mon) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant (New)

----------------------------------

*5.9%(--.-) 10/12 (Mon) 10/12 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure (New)

*5.2%(*5.0%) 10/15 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.8%(*2.8%) 10/18 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.6%(*4.4%) 10/14 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.6%(*3.3%) 10/14 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.2%(*3.7%) 10/18 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.7%(--.-) 10/12 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (New)

*3.7%(--.-%) 10/15 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko (New) 

*3.6%(*2.2%) 10/13 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*3.1%(*1.7%) 10/17 (Sat) 1:35am-2:05am NTV Aoi Bungaku

*2.6%(*2.1%) 10/17 (Sat) 2:35am-3:05am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*2.3%(*2.2%) 10/18 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.3%(--.-) 10/12 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL (New)

*2.1%(*2.0%) 10/17 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*2.0%(*1.8%) 10/13 (Tue) 1:59am-2:29am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.9%(*3.6%) 10/17 (Sat) 11:20-11:45 TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*1.9%(*2.8%) 10/13 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 21, 2009)

illmatic said:


> Fairy Tail is so low.



don't worry, it will get even lower next week


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2009)

nice info ^^


----------



## stardust (Oct 21, 2009)

Not surprised to see Kimi ni Todoke and Blue Literature are so high.


----------



## Loki (Oct 21, 2009)

just tell me what to watch and not


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn FT is so low, but by the quality showed in the 2 episodes I guess its good and yeah!! One Piece isnt in a bad place hell yeah!! thanks for the info.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 21, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Damn FT is so low, but by the quality showed in the 2 episodes I guess its good and yeah!! One Piece isnt in a bad place hell yeah!! thanks for the info.



Like I've said in previous post, its isn't low. Just decent. 

Rating considered like this:

0%-0,9% bad
1%-1,9% mediocre
2%-2,9% decent
3%-3,9% good
4%-4,9% very good 
5%-5,9% great
And from 6%- ~~~~ awesome


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 21, 2009)

Why isn't there any _Kuchuu Buranko_? Was it _that_ bad?


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 21, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Why isn't there any _Kuchuu Buranko_? Was it _that_ bad?



*3.7%(--.-%) 10/15 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko (New)


----------



## Blackstaff (Oct 21, 2009)

Can you give us Kateikyo Hitman Reborn too please ?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2009)

New season is new.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 26, 2009)

10/19-10/25

*Spoiler*: __ 



21.7%(19.0%) 10/25 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.4%(12.7%) 10/25 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.3%(12.0%) 10/23 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.4%(*9.7%) 10/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.0%(11.6%) 10/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.4%(*7.7%) 10/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.1%(10.9%) 10/23 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.1%(*6.6%) 10/25 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*7.2%(*7.7%) 10/22 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.5%(*6.2%) 10/20 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

----------------------------------

*6.0%(*5.9%) 10/20 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*5.9%(*4.6%) 10/21 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.5%(*4.6%) 10/21 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.8%(*5.2%) 10/22 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.6%(**.*%) 10/22 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.5%(*3.7%) 10/19 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.3%(**.*%) 10/24 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.3%(**.*%) 10/25 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.2%(*1.9%) 10/24 (Sat) 11:20-11:45 TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.1%(**.*%) 10/23 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*4.2%) 10/25 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.9%(**.*%) 10/24 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.8%(*2.9%) 10/24 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.8%(**.*%) 10/24 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.8%(*4.8%) 10/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.6%(*3.6%) 10/20 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*2.6%(*2.3%) 10/25 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.5%(**.*%) 10/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*2.4%(**.*%) 10/24 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.3%(**.*%) 10/25 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.2%(*2.3%) 10/19 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.9%(*2.0%) 10/20 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.9%) 10/20 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.9%(**.*%) 10/24 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*1.8%(**.*%) 10/24 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.7%(**.*%) 10/22 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Nyan Koi!

*1.7%(**.*%) 10/24 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.5%(**.*%) 10/22 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko

*1.5%(**.*%) 10/22 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Kämpfer

*1.5%(*3.1%) 10/24 (Sat) 2:10am-2:40am NTV Aoi Bungaku

*1.5%(**.*%) 10/25 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.2%(**.*%) 10/23 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.1%(*2.6%) 10/24 (Sat) 3:40am-2:10am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*0.9%(**.*%) 10/22 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Guin Saga

*0.9%(**.*%) 10/25 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsu no Arashi! Akinai-chū

*0.9%(**.*%) 10/25 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Miracle Train ~Ōedo-sen e Yōkoso~

*0.8%(**.*%) 10/23 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Darker than Black: Ryūsei no Gemini

*0.5%(**.*%) 10/22 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu


----------



## Severnaruto (Oct 26, 2009)

> *0.8%(**.*%) 10/23 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Darker than Black: Ryūsei no Gemini



C'mon, Japan, for fuck's sake.


----------



## death_god_fan (Oct 26, 2009)

Bleach is not on the list?


----------



## Denizen (Oct 26, 2009)

Severnaruto said:


> C'mon, Japan, for fuck's sake.



Considering how many shows aren't on the list, and how shows like Inuyasha are only just ahead of it, that is not _too_ bad.

But Kampfer doing so well? Fuck that shit. At least Trapeze and Aoi Bungaku are high up.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 26, 2009)

I cried of happiness when I saw Gintama in one of the Top-10


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 26, 2009)

death_god_fan said:


> Bleach is not on the list?


FMA: Brotherhood too


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 26, 2009)

Denizen said:


> But Kampfer doing so well? Fuck that shit.



That's the destructive power of otakus for ya.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 26, 2009)

liborek3 said:


> FMA: Brotherhood too



*2.8%(*4.8%) 10/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Check my last post is already updated if you wanted to see the rest but is still incomplete


----------



## Goty (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh wow, Sazae broke the 20.0 mark again. I doubt it'll ever lose the #1 spot as long as it's still airing...
Neat start for Impel Down arc in OP too. I can only see it getting better ratings from now on.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 4, 2009)

10/26-11/01

*Spoiler*: __ 



10.6%(11.3%) 10/30 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.3%(10.4%) 11/01 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.4%(*9.1%) 10/30 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.0%(10.0%) 10/31 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.0%(*9.4%) 11/01 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.9%(*6.5%) 10/27 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*7.2%(*6.0%) 10/27 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*6.2%(*7.2%) 10/29 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.1%(*4.8%) 10/29 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.8%(*5.5%) 10/28 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

----------------------------------

*4.4%(*5.9%) 10/28 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.7%(*2.8%) 11/01 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.6%(*3.1%) 11/01 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.6%(*1.5%) 10/31 (Sat) 1:20am-1:50am NTV Aoi Bungaku

*3.4%(*3.1%) 10/30 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*1.9%) 10/27 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*3.0%(*2.6%) 11/01 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.9%(*3.5%) 10/26 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.5%(*3.2%) 10/31 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.4%(*2.6%) 10/27 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*2.4%(*2.2%) 10/26 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.4%(*1.9%) 10/27 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.4%(*1.5%) 10/29 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko

*2.2%(*1.9%) 10/31 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*2.0%(*1.1%) 10/31 (Sat) 3:20am-3:50am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*2.0%(*2.8%) 10/31 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*1.5%(*1.5%) 11/01 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 4, 2009)

What, *Inazuma Eleven* is doing so well? Isn't it just a series about a bunch of kids playing soccer?


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 11, 2009)

11/02-11/08

*Spoiler*: __ 



21.4%(--.-%) 11/08 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.0%(--.-%) 11/08 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.4%(*8.0%) 11/08 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

10.3%(10.6%) 11/06 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.3%(10.3%) 11/08 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.3%(*8.4%) 11/06 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.6%(*8.0%) 11/07 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.6%(--.-%) 11/08 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*7.0%(*6.2%) 11/05 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.3%(--.-) 11/07(Sat) *8:00am-*8:25am NHK Curious George TV

---------------------------------- 

*5.2%(*5.1%) 11/05 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.9%(*4.4%) 11/04 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.4%(*4.8%) 11/04 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.9%(*3.7%) 11/08 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.5%(*3.6%) 11/08 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.3%(*3.4%) 11/06 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.3%(*2.9%) 11/02 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.9%(*2.4%) 11/02 19:30-20:00 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.9%(*2.4%) 11/05 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko

*2.4%(*3.0%) 11/08 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.3%(*2.4%) 11/03 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*2.1%(*2.5%) 11/07 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.0%(*2.4%) 11/03 (Tue) 2:04am-2:34am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.9%(*3.6%) 11/07 (Sat) 1:40am-2:10am NTV Aoi Bungaku

*1.9%(*3.1%) 11/03 (Tue) 1:34am-2:04am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.6%(*2.0%) 11/07 (Sat) 3:10am-3:40am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.4%(*2.2%) 11/07 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi


----------



## Allen Walker (Nov 11, 2009)

Severnaruto said:


> C'mon, Japan, for fuck's sake.


My thoughts exactly .


----------



## abcd (Nov 11, 2009)

what is this sazae san about , never heard of it before


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 11, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> what is this sazae san about , never heard of it before



Same here, but I won't be checking it out though, n?1 in Japan probably means that it suckes for us up here in the west 

glad to see tegami bachi and kimi ni todoke doing so good.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 11, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> what is this sazae san about , never heard of it before


Sazae-san is a slice of life children anime and the longest-running animated TV series in history(more than 1700 episodes and counting). This is the last anime  using classical animation(hand-drawn animation)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 19, 2009)

11/09-11/15

*Spoiler*: __ 



16.5%(15.0%) 11/15 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.9%(10.3%) 11/15 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.4%(10.3%) 11/13 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.0%(10.3%) 11/13 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.9%(*9.6%) 11/14 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.8%(10.4%) 11/15 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.5%(*7.0%) 11/12 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Special

*7.1%(--.-) 11/10 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*6.6%(--.-) 11/10 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*6.2%(*7.6%) 11/15 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

----------------------------------

*4.3%(*3.3%) 11/09 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.1%(*4.9%) 11/11 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.1%(*4.4%) 11/11 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.9%(*3.3%) 11/13 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.5%(*1.9%) 11/14 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am NTV Aoi Bungaku

*3.4%(**.*) 11/12 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.3%(*1.6%) 11/14 (Sat) 2:30am-3:00am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*3.3%(*3.5%) 11/15 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.3%(*2.9%) 11/09 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(**.*) 11/10 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.8%(*2.9%) 11/12 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko

*2.8%(*2.4%) 11/15 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*2.7%(*2.3%) 11/10 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*2.6%(*1.9%) 11/10 (Tue) 1:19am-1:49am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*2.6%(*2.0%) 11/10 (Tue) 1:49am-2:19am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.4%(**.*) 11/10 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.4%(*2.1%) 11/14 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.0%(**.*) 11/13 (Fri) 2:40am-3:10am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.8%(**.*) 11/09 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.8%(**.*) 11/13 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Darker than Black: Ryūsei no Gemini

*1.7%(**.*) 11/12 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS K?mpfer

*1.5%(**.*) 11/11 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.3%(**.*) 11/11 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.1%(**.*) 11/9 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.1%(**.*) 11/12 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Nyan Koi!

*1.0%(**.*) 11/12 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*0.9%(**.*) 11/11 (Wed) 2:54am-3:24am TBS Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (Rerun)

*0.5%(**.*) 11/12 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*0.2%(**.*) 11/11 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am(?) TV Tokyo Sasameki Koto


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 25, 2009)

11/16-11/22

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.9%(--.-%) 11/22 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.7%(16.5%) 11/22 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.1%(11.0%) 11/20 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.3%(11.9%) 11/22 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.4%(10.8%) 11/22 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

10.3%(11.4%) 11/20 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.3%(10.9%) 11/21 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*6.6%) 11/17 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*6.5%(*6.2%) 11/22 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.2%(*7.1%) 11/17 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

----------------------------------

*5.0%(*4.1%) 11/18 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.2%(--.-) 11/19 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special

*3.9%(*4.1%) 11/18 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.8%(*4.3%) 11/16 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.7%(*3.9%) 11/20 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.4%(*2.4%) 11/21 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.2%(*4.5%) 11/21 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*3.0%(*2.8%) 11/19 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko

*2.7%(*3.3%) 11/22 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.6%(*3.3%) 11/16 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.2%(*2.7%) 11/17 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*2.2%(*2.6%) 11/17 (Tue) 1:49am-2:19am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.2%(*2.6%) 11/17 (Tue) 1:19am-1:49am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.9%(*2.8%) 11/22 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*1.5%(*3.5%) 11/21 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am NTV Aoi Bungaku

*1.4%(*1.7%) 11/22 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.7%(*3.3%) 11/21 (Sat) 2:30am-3:00am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

----------------------------------

15.4%(--.-%) 11/20 (Fri) 9:00pm-10:54pm NTV Laputa Castle in the sky


----------



## hussamb (Nov 25, 2009)

dont know what to say, i watch almost none of these!!!


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 28, 2009)

Airing for almost 14 years and still in Top Ten- DC, I am proud of you.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 29, 2009)

Average Anime TV Ratings Jump Titles

*Spoiler*: __ 



22.8% Dr. Slump

22.8% Great Mazinger

22.1% Mazinger Z

21.2% Dragon Ball

20.5% Dragon Ball Ｚ 

19.2% Highschool! Kimengumi

17.6% Yu Yu Hakusho

17.1% Fist of the North Star

17.0% Kochira Katsushika-ku Kamearikouen-mae Hashutsujo

15.9% Magical Taruruuto-kun

15.3% Slam Dunk

14.8% Captain Tsubasa

14.8% Dokonjo Gaeru

14.6% Dragon Ball GT 

14.5% Yoroshiku Mechadock

13.8% Tsuideni Tonchinkan

13.6% Fist of the North Star２ 

13.5% Kinnikuman

13.3% Cat's Eye

13.3% Dr. Slump (TV 2)

12.8% Ginga Nagareboshi Gin

12.6% NINKU

12.2% Rurouni Kenshin

11.7% Space Adventure Cobra

11.3% Jigoku Sensei Nube

11.2% Yume Senshi Wingman

11.1% ONE PIECE (Ongoing)

10.9% Jungle no Ouja Taa-chan

10.9% Midori no Makibao

10.4% City Hunter

10.4% Kimagure Orange Road

10.0% Sakigake!! Otoko Juku

*9.9% Dragon Quest: Dai no Daiboken

*9.8% Tottemo! Luckyman

*9.5% Stop! Hibari-kun

*9.4% Saint Seiya

*9.3% Shin Dokonjo Gaeru

*9.2% Hikaru no Go

*9.2% Hunter X Hunter

*9.2% Dragon Ball Kai (Ongoing) 

*9.1% City Hunter 3

*8.5% Shaman King

*8.4% Moeru! Oniisan

*7.9% Captain Tsubasa J

*7.5% NARUTO 

*7.4% City Hunter 2

*7.0% Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo

*7.0% Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters

*6.9% The Prince of Tennis

*6.4% Hanasaka Tenshi Ten-Ten-kun

*6.1% City Hunter '91

*5.7% Yu-Gi-Oh!  (The Shadow Games or as known as Season Zero)

*5.4% NARUTO Shippuuden (Ongoing) 

*4.9% Eyeshield 21 

*4.5% DNA? ~Dokokade Nakushita Aitsu no Aitsu~

*4.4% Kinnikuman: Kinnikusei Oui Soudatsu-hen

*4.2% Captain Tsubasa (2001)

*3.9% BLEACH (Ongoing)

*3.6% Beet the Vandel Buster

*3.6% Gintama (Ongoing) 

*3.4% Beet the Vandel Buster Excellion

*3.4% Yu-Gi-Oh! GX

*3.3% DEATH NOTE 

*3.3% Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (Ongoing) 

*2.9% D.Gray-man 

*2.3% To Love-Ru

*2.2% Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's (Ongoing)

*2.5% Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.4% Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro

*2.1% BLACK CAT 

*2.1% Soul Hunter

*1.8% Buso Renkin

*1.5% Ichigo 100%

*1.4% ＨＡＲＥＬＵＹＡ II　ＢφＹ

*1.3% Ring ni Kakero 1

*1.2% Ring ni Kakero 1: Nichibei Kessen Hen


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 30, 2009)

11/23-11/29

*Spoiler*: __ 



22.9%(18.9%) 11/29 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

16.0%(13.7%) 11/29 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.2%(11.3%) 11/29 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.7%(10.4%) 11/29 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

10.2%(12.1%) 11/27 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.6%(10.3%) 11/27 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.6%(*8.3%) 11/28 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.9%(*7.2%) 11/24 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*7.6%(*6.5%) 11/29 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.7%(--.-%) 11/26 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

----------------------------------

*6.6%(*6.2%) 11/24 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*4.7%(*4.2%) 11/26 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.4%(*3.9%) 11/25 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan Special

*3.7%(*2.7%) 11/29 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.3%(*3.4%) 11/28 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.0%(*3.7%) 11/27 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.0%(*3.8%) 11/23 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.9%(*2.2%) 11/24 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*2.9%(*3.2%) 11/28 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.6%(*2.6%) 11/23 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.1%(*2.2%) 11/24 (Tue) 1:34am-2:04am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.1%(*1.9%) 11/29 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*1.9%(*2.2%) 11/24 (Tue) 1:04am-1:34am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.8%(*1.5%) 11/28 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am NTV Aoi Bungaku

*1.7%(*3.0%) 11/26 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko

*1.4%(*1.4%) 11/29 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.1%(*0.7%) 11/28 (Sat) 4:20am-4:50am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hivt82 said:


> Average Anime TV Ratings Jump Titles
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Makes me wonder why none tried to reanimate Slam Dunk.


----------



## Anarchy (Dec 2, 2009)

I gotta say I think One Piece is probably one of the all time popular animes in Japan next to Dragon Ball, and Duraemon. Everyone at least knows the characters


----------



## S (Dec 2, 2009)

Chibi Maruko-chan pek


----------



## Diarrhea (Dec 3, 2009)

The Dragonball love seems to be strong in Japan even after all those years.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 9, 2009)

11/30-12/06

*Spoiler*: __ 



21.2%(22.9%) 12/06 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.0%(16.0%) 12/06 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.9%(10.2%) 12/04 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.7%(*8.6%) 12/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.4%(12.2%) 12/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.9%(10.7%) 12/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.7%(*9.6%) 12/04 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*7.5%(*7.6%) 12/06 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.8%(*6.6%) 12/01 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*6.7%(*7.9%) 12/01 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

----------------------------------

*5.8%(*6.7%) 12/03 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.3%(*3.0%) 11/30 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*5.1%(--.-) 12/02 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.9%(*4.4%) 12/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.9%(**.*%) 12/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist:

*4.4%(*4.7%) 12/03 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.7%(*3.7%) 12/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.6%(*2.6%) 11/30 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.4%(*3.3%) 12/05 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.4%(*2.9%) 12/05 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.8%(*2.9%) 12/01 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*2.5%(*3.0%) 12/04 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*2.1%) 12/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*2.2%(*1.7%) 12/03 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko

*2.2%(*1.8%) 12/05 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am NTV Aoi Bungaku

*2.0%(*1.1%) 12/05 (Sat) 2:35am-3:05am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.7%(*2.1%) 12/01 (Mon) 1:34am-2:04am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.9%) 12/01 (Mon) 1:04am-1:34am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.4%(*1.4%) 12/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 9, 2009)

These list are not appear since 10/12-11/22


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu
10/12 0.8%
10/19 0.9%
10/26 1.0% 
11/02 1.4%
11/09 1.1%
11/16 1.0%

Dora 
10/12 1.8%
10/19 1.4% 
10/26 1.8%
11/02 2.4%
11/09 1.8%
11/16 1.3%

Uchi no 3 Shimai
10/13 3.1% 
10/20 2.7%
10/27 2.1% 
11/03 3.4%
11/10 2.4%
11/17 2.3%

BLEACH 
10/13 4.3%
10/20 4.0% 
10/27 3.0% 
11/03 3.9%
11/10 3.1%
11/17 3.9%

Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)
10/14 2.1%
10/21 2.2%
10/28 1.9% 
11/04 1.9%
11/11 1.5%
11/18 2.0%

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's
10/14 2.2%
10/21 2.0% 
10/28 2.0%
11/04 2.2%
11/11 1.3%
11/18 2.5%

Sasameki Koto
10/14 0.9%
10/21 0.7%
11/11 0.2%
11/18 0.8%

Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (Rerun)
10/14 0.8%
10/21 0.9%
10/28 1.3%
11/04 0.4%
11/11 0.9%
11/18 1.4%

Gintama
10/15 3.4%
10/22 3.6% 
10/29 3.1%
11/05 2.9%
11/12 3.4%
11/19 3.5%

Guin Saga 
11/12 1.0%
11/19 0.9%

Kämpfer
10/15 1.4%
10/22 1.5% 
10/29 1.2%
11/05 1.4%
11/12 1.7%
11/19 1.5%

Nyan Koi!
10/15 1.5%
10/22 1.7% 
10/29 1.4%
11/05 1.4%
11/12 1.1%
11/19 0.9%

Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+ 
10/15 0.4%
10/22 0.5%
10/29 0.5%
11/05 1.3%
11/12 0.5%
11/19 0.7%

Darker than Black: Ryūsei no Gemini
10/16 2.1%
10/23 0.8%
10/30 1.9%
11/06 1.6%
11/13 1.8%
11/20 1.6%

Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)
10/16 2.0%
10/23 1.2%
10/30 2.0%
11/06 1 5%
11/13 2.0%
11/20 1.2%

Oha Coliseum
10/03 2.2%
10/17 3.5%
10/24 3.3%
11/21 3.3%

Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō
10/03 2.2%
10/17 3.2%
10/24 2.9%
10/31 1.7%
11/07 2.4%
11/21 2.9%

Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]
10/17 3.3%
10/24 2.8%
10/31 3.6%
11/07 2.8%
11/21 3.3%

Katekyo Hitman REBORN!
10/17 2.2%
10/24 1.8%
10/31 2.6%
11/07 2.3%
11/21 1.7%

Metal Fight Beyblade
10/18 2.3%
10/25 3.3%
11/01 3.2%
11/08 2.9%
11/22 2.6%

Cross Game
10/18 2.0%
10/25 2.3%
11/01 2.7%
11/08 2.7%
11/22 2.4%

Natsu no Arashi! Akinai-chū
10/18 1.0%
10/25 0.9%
11/01 0.8%
11/08 1.3%
11/22 1.3%

Miracle Train ~Ōedo-sen e Yōkoso~
10/18 0.6%
10/25 0.9%
11/01 1.2%
11/08 1.5%
11/22 1.1%

Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun） 
10/31 1.5%
11/07 1.4%
11/21 1.1%

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood 
11/22 3.3%


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 16, 2009)

12/07-12/13

*Spoiler*: __ 



21.7%(21.2%) 12/13 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.5%(14.0%) 12/13 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.3%(*9.7%) 12/11 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon 1 Hour Special

10.9%(10.4%) 12/13 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(*9.9%) 12/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.3%(11.7%) 12/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.6%(*6.7%) 12/08 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*6.4%(*6.8%) 12/08 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*6.0%(*7.5%) 12/13 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.6%(*5.8%) 12/10 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

-------------------------------

*4.5%(*5.1%) 12/09 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.5%(*4.4%) 12/10 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*4.9%) 12/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.0%(*5.3%) 12/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.9%(*3.6%) 12/07 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.6%(*2.8%) 12/08 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*3.3%(*3.4%) 12/12 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*3.1%(*3.7%) 12/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.1%(*2.5%) 12/11 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.8%(*2.3%) 12/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*1.8%(*2.2%) 12/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko

*1.7%(*1.5%) 12/08 (Tue) 1:04am-1:34am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.7%(*1.4%) 12/13 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.2%(*1.6%) 12/12 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*0.9%(*2.0%) 12/12 (Sat) 2:35am-3:05am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*0.9%(*1.7%) 12/08 (Tue) 1:34am-2:04am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 23, 2009)

12/14-12/20

*Spoiler*: __ 



17.5%(21.7%) 12/20 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.9%(14.5%) 12/20 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.4%(10.9%) 12/20 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.9%(*9.0%) 12/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.7%(*8.3%) 12/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*6.0%) 12/20 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.4%(*6.4%) 12/15 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure 1 Hour Christmas Special

*5.5%(*4.0%) 12/14 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*5.2%(*4.5%) 12/16 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.1%(*5.6%) 12/17 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

-------------------------------

*4.4%(*4.2%) 12/16 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.1%(*4.5%) 12/17 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.0%(*3.9%) 12/14 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.6%(*3.1%) 12/20 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.1%(--.-%) 12/19 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.1%(*1.8%) 12/20 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.8%(*1.8%) 12/17 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko

*2.8%(*0.9%) 12/19 (Sat) 4:10am-4:40am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*2.6%(*3.3%) 12/19 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.5%(*3.6%) 12/15 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown

*2.5%(*1.2%) 12/19 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*2.1%(*3.1%) 12/18 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.6%(*1.7%) 12/20 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.0%(*1.7%) 12/15 (Tue) 1:04am-1:34am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.0%(*0.9%) 12/15 (Tue) 1:34am-2:04am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 29, 2009)

12/21-12/27

*Spoiler*: __ 



20.5%(17.5%) 12/27 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.8%(13.9%) 12/27 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.5%(10.4%) 12/27 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.0%(*8.9%) 12/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.3%(*8.7%) 12/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.8%(*5.1%) 12/24 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.9%(*5.5%) 12/21 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.4%(*5.2%) 12/23 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.2%(*4.1%) 12/24 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.0%(**.*%) 12/27 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

-------------------------------

*3.9%(*2.8%) 12/24 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Kūchū Buranko(End) 

*3.7%(*4.4%) 12/23 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.7%(*2.5%) 12/22 (Tue) 1:21am-1:51am TV Asahi Himitsu Kessha Taka no Tsume Countdown(End)

*3.5%(*4.0%) 12/21 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.2%(*2.1%) 12/25 (Fri) 4:00pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman Speacial

*2.7%(*3.1%) 12/26 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.2%(*3.1%) 12/27 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.2%(*1.0%) 12/22 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.4%(*1.0%) 12/22 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*0.9%(*2.5%) 12/26 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*0.8%(*2.8%) 12/26 (Sat) 4:15am-4:45am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a question. 

How do anime ratings in Japan usually translate in live-action TV ratings.
I'm sure anime consistently does worse, but how much worse? Where would a well-performing anime usually rank among live-action?


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 5, 2010)

12/07/09-12/13/09 Update
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



*4.3%(**.*) 12/08 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.6%(**.*) 12/12 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.5%(**.*) 12/12 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.3%(**.*) 12/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.1%(**.*) 12/10 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.8%(**.*) 12/13 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.8%(**.*) 12/13 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.5%(**.*) 12/08 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.5%(**.*) 12/12 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.3%(**.*) 12/09 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's	

*2.0%(**.*) 12/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.7%(**.*) 12/10 (Thu) 2:05am-2:35am TBS Nyan Koi!	

*1.7%(**.*) 12/11 (Fri) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Darker than Black: Ryūsei no Gemini

*1.6%(**.*) 12/10 (Thu) 1:35am-2:05am TBS Kämpfer

*1.5%(**.*) 12/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.5%(**.*) 12/11 (Fri) 2:29am-2:59am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.5%(**.*) 12/13 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Natsu no Arashi! Akinai-chū

*1.2%(**.*) 12/07 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.0%(**.*) 12/13 (Sun) 2:30am-3:00am TV Tokyo Miracle Train ~Ōedo-sen e Yōkoso~

*0.8%(**.*) 12/09 (Wed) 2:2am-2:50am TV Tokyo Sasameki Koto

*0.8%(**.*) 12/12 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*0.5%(**.*) 12/09 (Wed) 2:30am-3:00am TBS Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (Rerun)

*0.3%(**.*) 12/10 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+




Kansai (Few)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*3.2%(**.*) 12/12 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Toaru Kagaku no Railgun

*2.4%(**.*) 12/12 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS NEEDLESS 

*2.0%(**.*) 12/12 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (Rerun)	

*1.1%(**.*) 12/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Guin Saga


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 12, 2010)

12/28/09-01/03/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



*7.0%(--.-) 12/31 (Thu) 6:00pm-8:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon 30th Anniversary Special

*3.3%(--.-) 01/03 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*2.6%(*1.4%) 12/29 (Tue) 12:49am-1:19am NTV Kaiji (Rerun) (End）

*2.2%(--.-%) 12/28 (Mon) 11:45pm-12:20am NHK Short Shorts features Emmy Award-winning New First Star Memorial

*1.9%(--.-%) 01/02 (Sat) 11:10pm-11:57am NHK New Year Special Shinichi Hoshi Short Shorts

*1.7%(--.-%) 12/28 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.7%(*1.7%) 01/03 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.5%(--.-%) 01/03 (Sun)10:34am-10:58am NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin Selection

*1.4%(**.*%) 01/02 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.4%(--.-%) 01/02 (Sat) *9:39am-10:04am NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin Selection

*1.4%(--.-%) 01/02 (Sat) 4:40am-5:10am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 01/03 (Sun) 11:23am-11:47am NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin Selection

-------------------------------

*1.3%(--.-) 01/03 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*1.0%(--.-%) 12/29 (Tue) 4:34am-5:04am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 01/01 (Fri) 3:30am-4:00am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 01/03 (Sun) 3:30am-4:00am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.8%(--.-%) 12/29 (Tue) 4:04am-4:34am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.7%(--.-%) 12/29 (Tue) 3:34am-4:04am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.7%(--.-%) 01/01 (Fri) 4:00am-4:39am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)




01/04/10-01/10/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



17.1%(--.-%) 01/10 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:58pm Fuji TV Sazae-san New Year Special

12.7%(--.-%) 01/10 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.7%(--.-%) 01/08 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.7%(--.-%) 01/08 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.2%(--.-%) 01/10 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.0%(--.-%) 01/10 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.8%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.8%(*3.3%) 01/10 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.0%(--.-) 01/06 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.3%(--.-%) 01/06 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

-------------------------------

*4.1%(--.-) 01/07 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*3.8%(--.-) 01/07 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.8%(--.-%) 01/08 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.7%(--.-) 01/04 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.1%(--.-) 01/04 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.1%(--.-%) 01/10 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*2.0%(*1.3%) 01/10 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*1.9%(--.-) 01/05 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.6%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*1.5%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sat) 4:40am-5:10am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sat) 2:50am-3:20am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*0.8%(--.-%) 01/08 (Fri) 4:45am-5:15am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 20, 2010)

1/11/10-1/17/10 


*Spoiler*: __ 



18.7%(17.1%) 01/17 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.8%(12.7%) 01/17 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.3%(10.2%) 01/17 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.0%(10.7%) 01/15 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.7%(*7.8%) 01/16 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.2%(10.7%) 01/15 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.1%(*8.0%) 01/17 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.3%(*4.1%) 01/14 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.5%(*5.8%) 01/17 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.2%(*5.0%) 01/13 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

------------------------------- 

*4.8%(*3.8%) 01/14 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.9%(*4.3%) 01/13 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.7%(*2.8%) 01/16 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*3.2%(*2.7%) 01/11 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.2%(*2.0%) 01/17 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.1%(*2.8%) 01/15 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.1%) 01/11 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.5%(--.-%) 01/14 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15 Fuji TV  Nodame Cantabile: Finale（New） 

*2.4%(--.-%) 01/16 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.4%(*1.6%) 01/16 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*2.1%(*2.1%) 01/17 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*1.8%(*1.9%) 01/12 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.3%(*1.1%) 01/17 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.0%(*1.0%) 01/16 (Sat) 2:50am-3:20am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 22, 2010)

12/14/09-12/20/09 Update


*Spoiler*: __ 



*3.4%(*3.3%) 12/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.3%(*3.6%) 12/19 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.2%(*3.1%) 12/17 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.1%(*3.5%) 12/19 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.0%(*4.3%) 12/15 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.7%(**.*) 12/19 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.7%(*2.8%) 12/20 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.6%(*2.8%) 12/20 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.4%(*2.5%) 12/15 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.2%(*1.6%) 12/17 (Thu) 1:30am-2:03am TBS Kämpfer (End)

*2.2%(*1.7%) 12/18 (Fri) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Darker than Black: Ryūsei no Gemini

*2.1%(*1.7%) 12/17 (Thu) 2:03am-2: 33am TBS Nyan Koi!(End)

*1.9%(*1.5%) 12/18 (Fri) 2:29am-2:59am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.0%) 12/20 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Miracle Train ~Ōedo-sen e Yōkoso~

*1.8%(*2.5%) 12/19 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.7%(*1.2%) 12/14 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.7%(*2.3%) 12/16 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*2.0%) 12/16 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.3%(*0.8%) 12/19 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.2%(*1.5%) 12/20 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsu no Arashi! Akinai-chū

*0.9%(*1.5%) 12/14 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.7%(*0.5%) 12/16 (Wed) 2:43am-3:13am TBS Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.3%) 12/17 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*0.4%(*0.8%) 12/16 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Sasameki Koto





12/21/09-12/27/09 Update


*Spoiler*: __ 



*4.0%(*2.6%) 12/27 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.6%(*3.0%) 12/22 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.6%(*3.4%) 12/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.4%(*3.2%) 12/24 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.8%(*3.3%) 12/26 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.7%(*1.7%) 12/23 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.4%(*2.7%) 12/27 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.3%(*1.7%) 12/21 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*2.3%(*2.7%) 12/26 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.2%(*2.4%) 12/22 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*2.2%(*1.6%) 12/23 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.2%(*3.1%) 12/26 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*1.9%) 12/25 (Fri) 3:03am-3: 33am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.8%) 12/26 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.2%(*2.2%) 12/25 (Fri) 2: 33am-3:03am TBS Darker than Black: Ryūsei no Gemini (End)

*1.0%(*0.7%) 12/23 (Wed) 3:09am-3:39am TBS Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (Rerun)

*1.0%(**.*) 12/23 (Wed) 3:39am-4:09am TBS Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (Rerun) (End)

*0.9%(*0.9%) 12/21 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.9%(*1.2%) 12/27 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsu no Arashi! Akinai-chū (End)

*0.8%(*1.3%) 12/26 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*0.7%(*1.9%) 12/27 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Miracle Train ~Ōedo-sen e Yōkoso~ (End)

*0.6%(*0.4%) 12/23 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Sasameki Koto

*0.6%(*0.5%) 12/24 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+





12/28/09-01/03/10 Update

*1.4%(*0.8%) 01/02 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.2%(**.*) 12/30 (Wed) 5:00am-5:04am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.7%) 12/30 (Wed) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 28, 2010)

1/18/10-1/24/10 

*Spoiler*: __ 



20.6%(18.7%) 01/24 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.5%(11.8%) 01/24 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.6%(10.3%) 01/24 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.6%(10.0%) 01/22 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.6%(*8.1%) 01/24 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.5%(*9.2%) 01/22 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.7%(*8.7%) 01/23 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*5.5%) 01/24 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.7%(*6.3%) 01/21 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.6%(--.-%) 01/19 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

------------------------------- 

*5.5%(--.-%) 01/19 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*5.1%(*5.2%) 01/20 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.9%(*4.8%) 01/21 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.3%(*3.2%) 01/18 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.7%(*2.5%) 01/18 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.7%(*2.5%) 01/21 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15 Fuji TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

*3.7%(*2.4%) 01/23 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.7%(--.-%) 01/24 (Sun) 10:40am-11:10am Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan (Rerun) 

*3.6%(*3.9%) 01/20 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.3%(*3.7%) 01/23 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.8%(*3.1%) 01/22 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.7%(*3.2%) 01/24 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*1.8%(*1.3%) 01/24 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.7%(*2.1%) 01/24 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*1.7%(*1.8%) 01/19 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.1%(*1.0%) 01/23 (Sat) 2:40am-3:10am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.0%(*2.4%) 01/23 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 2, 2010)

01/25/10-01/31/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



16.1%(12.5%) 01/31 (Sun) 6:00pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan Special

11.0%(10.6%) 01/29 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.7%(10.6%) 01/31 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.4%(*9.5%) 01/29 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.2%(*9.6%) 01/31 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.6%(*8.7%) 01/30 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.9%(*7.2%) 01/31 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure（End）

*6.3%(*5.7%) 01/28 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.0%(*5.6%) 01/26 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*4.8%(*5.5%) 01/26 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

-------------------------------

*4.7%(*4.9%) 01/28 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.6%(*5.1%) 01/27 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.1%(*3.6%) 01/27 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.0%(*4.3%) 01/25 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.7%(*2.7%) 01/31 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.6%(*3.7%) 01/25 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.5%(*3.7%) 01/31 (Sun) 10:40am-11:10am Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan (Rerun)

*3.5%(*2.8%) 01/29 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(*3.3%) 01/30 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*3.0%(*1.7%) 01/31 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*2.9%(*3.7%) 01/28 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

*2.5%(*3.7%) 01/30 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*1.8%(*1.8%) 01/31 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.6%(*1.1%) 01/30 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.5%(*1.7%) 01/26 ((Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.4%(--.-%) 01/29 (Fri) 4:55am-5:25am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.1%(--.-%) 01/29 (Fri) 4:25am-4:55am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.0%) 01/30 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*0.7%(--.-%) 01/29 (Fri) 3:55am-4:25am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

When I first saw the DBZ I was so confused   But then I saw the date.

Really interesting how things have been changing over time, seems like in general the popular anime online are popular on tv, not exactly a surprise there.  I guess the popularity of pokemon kind of surprised me a bit since in the US it's just kind of on but not exactly anticipated quite as much as the earlier generations.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure why this "Sazae-san" is so popular, anybody subbing this incredibly old series?


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 8, 2010)

8:30am-9:00am Sunday (1989-2009) TV Asahi average rating


*Spoiler*: __ 



14.1% 1989 Shin Bikkuriman

15.9% 1990 Magical Taruruuto-kun

10.6% 1992 Super Bikkuriman

13.7% 1993 Ghost Sweeper Mikami

12.9% 1994 Marmalade Boy

*9.6% 1995 Gokinjo Monogatari

*9.9% 1996 Hana Yori Dango (Boys Before Flowers/Meteor GARDEN)

*9.5% 1997 Yume no Crayon Oukoku

10.4% 1999 Ojamajo Doremi

11.2% 2000 Ojamajo Doremi #

10.6% 2001 Mo~tto! Ojamajo Doremi

*8.3% 2002 Ojamajo Doremi DOKKAAN!

*6.8% 2003 Ashita no Nadja

*7.3% 2004 Futari wa Pretty Cure

*7.9% 2005 Futari wa Pretty Cure Max Heart

*6.4% 2006 Futari wa Precure Splash Star

*6.5% 2007 Yes! Precure 5

*5.6% 2008 Yes! Precure 5 GoGo!

*6.5% 2009 Fresh Pretty Cure


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 9, 2010)

02/01/10-02/07/10 

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.9%(--.-%) 02/07 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.9%(16.1%) 02/07 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.8%(*8.6%) 02/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.7%(10.7%) 02/07 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.5%(10.4%) 02/05 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.6%(11.0%) 02/05 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.6%(10.2%) 02/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.9%(*6.3%) 02/04 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.8%(*4.8%) 02/02 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*6.6%(--.-%) 02/07 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!（New） 

------------------------------- 

*5.4%(*5.0%) 02/02 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*4.6%(*4.7%) 02/04 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.6%(*4.6%) 02/03 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.9%(*4.0%) 02/01 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.7%(*4.1%) 02/03 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.4%(*3.6%) 02/01 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.3%(*3.7%) 02/07 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.3%(*2.5%) 02/06 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.0%(*3.5%) 02/05 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(*3.2%) 02/06 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.5%(**.*%) 02/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.3%(*3.0%) 02/07 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.3%(*1.5%) 02/02 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*2.1%(*2.9%) 02/04 (Thu) 1:15am-1:45am Fuji TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

*1.9%(*1.8%) 02/07 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.7%(*1.1%) 02/06 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*1.3%(--.-%) 02/03 (Wed) 3:29am-3:59am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.6%) 02/06 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

-------------------------------

29.8%(--.-%) 02/05 (Fri) 7:56pm-11:04pm NTV Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 14, 2010)

01/04/10-01/10/10 UPDATE

*Spoiler*: __ 



*3.7%(*2.8%) 01/09 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.7%(*3.6%) 01/10 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.1%(*3.4%) 01/07 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.0%(*3.6%) 01/05 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.9%(*4.0%) 01/10 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.8%(*2.4%) 01/10 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.5%(--.-) 01/07 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidamari Sketch ×☆☆☆ (New)

*2.5%(*2.2%) 01/09 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.5%(*2.3%) 01/09 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.3%(*2.2%) 01/06 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.3%(*1.8%) 01/09 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.0%(*2.7%) 01/06 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.8%(*2.2%) 01/05 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*1.7%(*2.3%) 01/04 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.7%(--.-) 01/10 (Sat) 5:00am-5:10am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.6%(--.-) 01/04 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To (New) 

*1.4%(--.-) 01/08 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Durarara!! (New) 

*1.3%(*0.8%) 01/09 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.2%(--.-) 01/10 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten (New)

*1.1%(--.-) 01/09 (Sat) 5:00am-5:15am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.6%) 01/07 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*0.9%(*0.9%) 01/04 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.9%(*2.0%) 01/08 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*0.9%(--.-) 01/06 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū (New)

*0.8%(**.*) 01/07 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Guin Saga




01/11/10-01/17/10 UPDATE

*Spoiler*: __ 



*4.2%(*3.7%) 01/17 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.4%(*3.1%) 01/14 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.3%(*3.0%) 01/12 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.2%(*3.7%) 01/16 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.0%(*2.9%) 01/17 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.9%(*2.8%) 01/17 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.7%(*1.8%) 01/12 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.6%(*2.5%) 01/16 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.3%(*2.5%) 01/16 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.3%(*2.3%) 01/16 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.9%(*2.5%) 01/14 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidamari Sketch ×☆☆☆

*1.8%(*2.0%) 01/13 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*1.7%) 01/11 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.6%(*2.3%) 01/13 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.4%(*1.6%) 01/11 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*1.4%(*1.3%) 01/16  (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.3%(*0.9%) 01/13 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū  

*1.3%(*1.4%) 01/15 (Fri) 2:10am-2:40am TBS Durarara!!

*1.2%(*0.9%) 01/11 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.0%(*0.8%) 01/14 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Guin Saga

*0.9%(*1.2%) 01/17 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*0.5%(*0.9%) 01/15 (Fri) 2:40am-3:10am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*0.3%(*1.0%) 01/14 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+





01/18/10-01/24/10 UPDATE

*Spoiler*: __ 



*3.6%(*3.2%) 01/23 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.5%(*2.3%) 01/23 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.4%(*2.6%) 01/23 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.2%(*3.4%) 01/21 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.0%(*2.3%) 01/23 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.7%(*2.9%) 01/24 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.5%(*2.7%) 01/19 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.5%(*3.3%) 01/19 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.5%(*3.0%) 01/24 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.4%(*4.2%) 01/24 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*1.9%(*0.9%) 01/24 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*1.7%(*1.9%) 01/21 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidamari Sketch ×☆☆☆

*1.7%(*1.4%) 01/23 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.7%(*1.3%) 01/22 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Durarara!!

*1.6%(*1.6%) 01/18 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.6%(*1.6%) 01/20 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.5%(*1.8%) 01/20 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.4%(*1.0%) 01/21 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*1.2%(*0.5%) 01/22 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.2%) 01/18 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.9%(*0.3%) 01/21 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*0.6%(*1.4%) 01/18 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*0.5%(*1.3) 01/20 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū  





01/25/10-01/31/10 UPDATE

*Spoiler*: __ 



*3.7%(*3.6%) 01/30 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.4%(*3.5%) 01/30 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.0%(*2.5%) 01/31 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.8%(*3.0%) 01/30 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.8%(*2.4%) 01/31 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.7%(*3.4%) 01/30 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.5%(*3.2%) 01/28 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.5%(*2.7%) 01/31 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.0%(*2.5%) 01/26 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.9%(*1.7%) 01/29 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Durarara!!

*1.9%(*1.7%) 01/30 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.7%(*2.5%) 01/26 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.7%(*1.5%) 01/27 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(*1.6%) 01/27 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.5%(*1.4%) 01/28 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*1.3%(--.-) 01/28 (Thu) 1:10am-1:35am NHK Guin Saga

*1.3%(--.-) 01/30 (Sat) 5:00am-5:25am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.2%) 01/29 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.7%) 01/28 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidamari Sketch ×☆☆☆

*1.1%(*1.9%) 01/31 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*1.0%(*0.6%) 01/25 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*0.8%(*1.6%) 01/25 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*0.8%(*0.5%) 01/27 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū  

*0.7%(*0.9%) 01/28 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*0.5%(*1.2%) 01/25 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yeah Dragon Ball Kai iis popular and so is One Piece


----------



## Denizen (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, Durarara and Brotherhood are doing well - that's all that matters.


----------



## stardust (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm delighted that DRRR! is doing so well. But, I guess we all knew that already, considering the ranks of the pre-ordered DVDs, and the amount of fanart it gets.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 15, 2010)

02/08/10-02/14/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



21.6%(18.9%) 02/14 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

17.6%(--.-%) 02/12 (Fri) 9:00pm-10:54pm NTV Lupin III: the Last Job

14.9%(12.9%) 02/14 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.9%(*8.6%) 02/14 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

11.6%(10.7%) 02/14 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.9%(10.8%) 02/13 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.5%(*6.6%) 02/14 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.8%(*6.9%) 02/11 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.4%(*5.4%) 02/09 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*5.7%(*3.7%) 02/10 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

-------------------------------

*4.9%(*4.6%) 02/10 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.6%(*4.6%) 02/11 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.5%(*3.9%) 02/08 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.0%(*3.4%) 02/08 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.9%(*2.5%) 02/14 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.3%(*3.3%) 02/14 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.5%(*2.1%) 02/11 (Thu) 1:15am-1:45am Fuji TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

*2.4%(*3.0%) 02/12 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.1%(*3.3%) 02/13 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*1.9%(*2.3%) 02/09 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.8%(*2.3%) 02/14 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*1.6%(*1.0%) 02/13 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.3%(*1.9%) 02/14 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.2%(*1.7%) 02/13 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*1.1%(--.-%) 02/08 (Mon) 3:14am-3:44am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 02/08 (Mon) 2:44am-3:14am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.9%(--.-%) 02/13 (Sat) 4:40am-5:10am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.7%(--.-%) 02/13 (Sat) 5:10am-5:40am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 23, 2010)

02/15/10-02/21/10 

*Spoiler*: __ 



21.7%(21.6%) 02/21 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.8%(14.9%) 02/21 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.9%(11.6%) 02/21 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.8%(11.9%) 02/21 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.6%(--.-%) 02/19 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.6%(--.-%) 02/19 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.5%(*8.9%) 02/20 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.7%(*6.8%) 02/18 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*7.2%(*7.5%) 02/14 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.9%(--.-%) 02/16 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

------------------------------- 

*5.8%(*6.4%) 02/16 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*5.4%(*4.9%) 02/17 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.9%(*4.6%) 02/18 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.8%(*5.7%) 02/17 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.7%(*3.9%) 02/21 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.4%(*4.5%) 02/15 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.1%(*2.5%) 02/18 (Thu) 1:15am-1:45am Fuji TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

*3.3%(*4.0%) 02/15 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.3%(*3.3%) 02/21 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.1%(*2.9%) 02/20 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.3%(*1.2%) 02/20 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*2.1%(*1.9%) 02/16 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*2.0%(*1.8%) 02/21 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*1.8%(*2.1%) 02/20 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*1.7%(*1.6%) 02/20 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.6%(*2.4%) 02/19 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.5%(*1.3%) 02/21 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.8%(--.-%) 02/21 (Sun) 3:20am-3:50am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.7%(--.-%) 02/15 (Mon) 2:50am-3:20am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 1, 2010)

02/22/10-02/28/10 

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.4%(21.7%) 02/28 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.9%(13.8%) 02/28 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.9%(11.9%) 02/28 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.8%(*9.8%) 02/28 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.3%(*7.2%) 02/28 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.2%(*6.9%) 02/23 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*6.1%(*7.7%) 02/25 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.0%(*5.8%) 02/23 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Mischief Alien Adventure

*5.4%(*8.5%) 02/27 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.0%(*4.4%) 02/22 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

------------------------------- 

*4.9%(*5.4%) 02/24 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.1%(**.*%) 02/27 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.9%(*4.8%) 02/24 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.9%(**.*%) 02/27 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.8%(*4.9%) 02/25 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.7%(*4.1%) 02/25 (Thu) 12:55am-1:25am TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

*3.6%(**.*%) 02/27 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.5%(*3.3%) 02/22 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.5%(**.*%) 02/28 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.3%(*3.1%) 02/27 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.8%(*4.7%) 02/28 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.8%(*3.3%) 02/28 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.7%(*1.8%) 02/27 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.7%(*1.6%) 02/26 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.1%(**.*%) 02/26 (Fri) 1:35am-2:05am TBS Card Gakuen

*1.9%(*2.0%) 02/28 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*1.9%(**.*%) 02/27 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.8%(**.*%) 02/27 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*1.7%(--.-%) 02/26 (Fri) 4:10am-4:40am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.7%(--.-%) 02/27 (Sat) 4:45am-5:00am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.7%(--.-%) 02/28 (Sun) *5:00am-*5:15am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.5%(--.-%) 02/28 (Sun) *6:00am-*6:30am TV Asahi  Open Memorial Doraemon Movie

*1.4%(*2.1%) 02/23 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*1.4%(*1.7%) 02/27 (Sat) 2:55am-3:25am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.2%(**.*%) 02/28 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Depth Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*1.2%(**.*%) 02/26 (Fri) 2:05am-2:35am TBS Durarara!!

*1.1%(--.-%) 02/27 (Sat) 4:40am-5:00am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.9%(**.*%) 02/26 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*0.8%(*2.3%) 02/27 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi


----------



## stardust (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm somewhat surprised seeing Hanamaru Kindergarten doing so well.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 6, 2010)

*Shonen Jump Anime Ranking Top 20*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Part 1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNc-SYKhgkM[/YOUTUBE]
Part 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRM-U6Dbaqk [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 8, 2010)

03/01/10-03/07/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



23.2%(18.4%) 03/07 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.8%(12.9%) 03/07 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

13.0%(11.9%) 03/07 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

12.3%(*9.8%) 03/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

11.8%(--.-%) 03/05 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Eiga Doraemon Kookai chokuzen supesharu

10.7%(*5.4%) 03/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.3%(*6.3%) 03/07 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.5%(*6.1%) 03/04 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.2%(*6.2%) 03/02 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*5.9%(*6.0%) 03/02 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

-------------------------------

*5.8%(*3.8%) 03/04 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.7%(*4.9%) 03/03 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.5%(*5.0%) 03/01 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.3%(*3.9%) 03/03 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.9%(**.*%) 03/02 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.9%(*3.1%) 03/06 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.7%(*4.1%) 03/06 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.7%(*3.9%) 03/06 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.7%(*2.8%) 03/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.6%(*3.5%) 03/07 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.6%(*3.3%) 03/06 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*3.4%(*2.8%) 03/07 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.3%(*3.5%) 03/01 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.3%(**.*%) 03/04 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.2%(*3.7%) 03/04 (Thu) 12:55am-1:25am Fuji TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

*2.9%(**.*%) 03/03 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.7%(--.-%) 03/06 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Arigatoo ! 30 Shuunen Doraemon eiga densetsu

*2.6%(--.-%) 03/02 (Tue) 7:29pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia (New)

*2.6%(*3.6%) 03/06 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.5%(*1.9%) 03/07 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.4%(*2.7%) 03/05 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(**.*%) 03/02 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai 

*2.3%(--.-%) 03/07 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.3%(*2.1%) 03/05 (Fri) 1:35am-2:05am TBS Kaado Gakuen

*2.2%(*1.4%) 03/02 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*2.2%(*1.2%) 03/05 (Fri) 2:05am-2:35am TBS Durarara!!

*2.0%(**.*%) 03/03 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.0%(--.-%) 03/07 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.7%(*1.9%) 03/06 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.7%(*1.4%) 03/06 (Sat) 2:55am-3:25am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.6%(--.-%) 03/07 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Ashita made mate nai! Feariiteiru

*1.3%(--.-%) 03/06 (Sat) 4:10am-4:40am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.5%(--.-%) 03/05 (Fri) 3:40am-4:10am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.5%(--.-%) 03/05 (Fri) 4:40am-5:10am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 03/01 (Mon) 3:27am-3:57am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.9%) 03/05 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.3%(--.-%) 03/06 (Sat) 4:10am-4:40am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.8%) 03/07 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*1.2%(*1.2%) 03/07 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Fuka Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*1.2%(**.*%) 03/01 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.2%(--.-%) 03/06 (Sat) 3:55am-4:25am Fuji TV One Piece (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.8%) 03/06 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*1.0%(--.-%) 03/06 (Sat) 4:40am-5:00am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 03/06 (Sat) *6:00am-*6:30am TV Asahi  Eiga Kookai Kinen Doraemon

*0.9%(**.*%) 03/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Guin Saga

*0.8%(**.*%) 03/01 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00pm TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*0.8%(**.*%) 03/04 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidamari Sketch × ☆☆☆

*0.8%(--.-%) 03/06 (Sat) 4:20am-4:50am TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (Rerun)

*0.6%(**.*%) 03/04 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*0.5%(**.*%) 03/01 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.5%(**.*%) 03/04 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Ōkamikakushi


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 12, 2010)

02/01/10-02/07/10 UPDATE

*Spoiler*: __ 



*3.3%(*3.7%) 02/06 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.2%(*3.4%) 02/06 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.2%(*2.7%) 02/06 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.1%(*2.0%) 02/02 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.0%(*2.8%) 02/07 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.6%(*2.5%) 02/07 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.5%(*2.5%) 02/04 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.5%(*1.1%) 02/04 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidamari Sketch × ☆☆☆

*2.4%(*2.8%) 02/06 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.1%(*1.7%) 02/02 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*1.9%(**.*%) 02/07 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Ashita made mate nai! Feariiteiru

*1.8%(**.*%) 02/04 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Ōkamikakushi

*1.8%(**.*%) 02/05 (Fri) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kaado Gakuen

*1.8%(*1.9%) 02/05 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Durarara!!

*1.7%(*1.5%) 02/03 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.6%(*1.9%) 02/06 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.5%(*1.7%) 02/03 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.3%(*0.8%) 02/01 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.1%(*0.5%) 02/01 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.1%(*1.0%) 02/01 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*1.1%(*0.8%) 02/03 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū  

*1.1%(*1.2%) 02/05 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.1%) 02/07 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*1.0%(*1.5%) 02/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*1.0%(**.*%) 02/07 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Fuka Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*0.3%(*0.7%) 02/04 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+





02/07/10-02/14/10 UPDATE

*Spoiler*: __ 



*3.9%(*2.5%) 02/11 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.7%(*3.3%) 02/13 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.2%(*3.0%) 02/14 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.0%(*3.1%) 02/09 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.0%(*3.2%) 02/13 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.9%(*2.4%) 02/13 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.7%(*3.2%) 02/13 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.6%(*1.5%) 02/10 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.4%(*2.6%) 02/14 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.3%(*1.7%) 02/10 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.1%) 02/09 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*1.9%(*1.8%) 02/12 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Durarara!!

*1.8%(*1.8%) 02/12 (Fri) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kaado Gakuen

*1.7%(*1.1%) 02/12 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.3%) 02/08 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.3%(*1.9%) 02/14 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Ashita made mate nai! Feariiteiru

*1.2%(*1.1%) 02/10 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū  

*1.2%(*1.6%) 02/13 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.2%(*1.1%) 02/14 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*1.1%(*2.5%) 02/11 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidamari Sketch × ☆☆☆

*1.0%(*1.0%) 02/11 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*1.0%(--.-) 02/14 (Sun) 5:00am-5:10am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.0%) 02/14 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Fuka Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*0.7%(*1.1%) 02/08 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*0.7%(*0.3%) 02/11 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*0.5%(*1.1%) 02/08 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.5%(*1.8%) 02/11 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Ōkamikakushi





02/15/10-02/21/10 UPDATE

*Spoiler*: __ 



*4.1%(*3.7%) 02/20 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.3%(*3.0%) 02/16 02/09 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.3%(*3.2%) 02/21 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.2%(*3.9%) 02/18 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.0%(*3.0%) 02/20 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.7%(*2.0%) 02/16 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*2.7%(*2.7%) 02/20 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.7%(*2.9%) 02/20 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.7%(*2.4%) 02/21 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.0%(*2.6%) 02/17 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*2.3%) 02/17 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.8%(*1.3%) 02/15 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.8%(*1.8%) 02/19 (Fri) 1:35am-2:05am TBS Kaado Gakuen

*1.8%(*1.2%) 02/20 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.4%(*1.1%) 02/18 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Hidamari Sketch × ☆☆☆

*1.4%(*1.3%) 02/21 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Ashita made mate nai! Feariiteiru

*1.2%(*1.2%) 02/21 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*1.1%(*0.7%) 02/15 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*1.1%(*1.0%) 02/18 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*1.0%(*1.9%) 02/19 (Fri) 2:10am-2:40am TBS Durarara!!

*0.8%(*1.2%) 02/17 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū  

*0.8%(*0.5%) 02/18 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Ōkamikakushi

*0.7%(*0.7%) 02/18 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*0.4%(*1.7%) 02/19 (Fri) 2:40am-3:10am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.5%) 02/15 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.2%(*0.8%) 02/21 (Sun) 3:35am-4:05am TV Tokyo Fuka Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]





02/22/10-02/28/10 UPDATE

*Spoiler*: __ 



*3.3%(*3.2%) 02/25 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.2%(*3.3%) 02/23 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.1%(*3.0%) 02/27 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.5%(*2.0%) 02/24 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*1.9%) 02/24 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.8%(*2.7%) 02/23 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*1.7%(*1.1%) 02/25 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*1.7%(*1.4%) 02/25 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Hidamari Sketch × ☆☆☆

*1.3%(*1.8%) 02/22 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.3%(*1.1%) 02/22 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*1.3%(*0.8%) 02/25 (Thu) 2:09am-2:39am TBS Ōkamikakushi

*1.2%(*0.2%) 02/28 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Fuka Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*1.1%(*0.7%) 02/25 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*1.1%(--.-) 02/26 (Fri) 4:40am-5:00 NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.6%) 02/22 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.3%(*0.8%) 02/24 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 15, 2010)

03/08/10-03/14/10 

*Spoiler*: __ 



21.8%(23.2%) 03/14 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.1%(14.8%) 03/14 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.0%(13.0%) 03/14 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.1%(12.3%) 03/14 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

10.3%(--.-%) 03/12 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.1%(11.8%) 03/12 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.5%(10.7%) 03/13 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.2%(*6.2%) 03/09 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*8.1%(*8.3%) 03/14 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.2%(*5.9%) 03/09 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

-------------------------------

*5.8%(*6.5%) 03/11 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.4%(*4.3%) 03/10 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.2%(*5.7%) 03/10 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.1%(*5.8%) 03/11 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*4.5%) 03/08 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.2%(*3.4%) 03/14 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.9%(*3.9%) 03/09 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.8%(*3.9%) 03/13 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.7%(*3.3%) 03/08 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.6%(*3.7%) 03/13 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.6%(*3.6%) 03/14 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.5%(--.-%) 03/13 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.4%(*3.2%) 03/11 (Thu) 12:55am-1:25am TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

*3.1%(*3.7%) 03/14 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.0%(*3.7%) 03/13 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.9%(*3.3%) 03/11  (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.9%(*2.4%) 03/12 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.7%(*3.6%) 03/13 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.7%(*2.2%) 03/09 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*2.6%(*2.6%) 03/13 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.6%(*2.5%) 03/14 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.3%(*0.8%) 03/11 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidamari Sketch × ☆☆☆

*2.3%(*1.1%) 03/13 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*2.1%(*2.6%) 03/09 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.1%(*2.3%) 03/14 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.0%(*2.3%) 03/12 (Fri) 1:35am-2:05am TBS Kaado Gakuen

*2.0%(*2.3%) 03/09 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*2.0%(*1.6%) 03/14 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Ashita made mate nai! Feariiteiru

*1.8%(*1.7%) 03/13 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.6%(*2.9%) 03/10 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(*1.2%) 03/08 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.5%(--.-%) 03/08 (Mon) 3:26am-3:56am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.0%) 03/10 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū

*1.5%(*0.5%) 03/11 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Ōkamikakushi

*1.4%(*2.2%) 03/12 (Fri) 2:05am-2:35am TBS Durarara!!

*1.3%(*1.3%) 03/12 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.6%) 03/11 (Thu) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+

*1.1%(*2.0%) 03/10 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.1%(--.-%) 03/14 (Sun) *5:00am-*5:15am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.7%) 03/13 (Sat) 2:55am-3:25am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.0%(*2.0%) 03/14 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.9%(*0.8%) 03/08 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00pm TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*0.9%(*1.2%) 03/14 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*0.8%(*0.9%) 03/11 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*0.8%(--.-%) 03/12 (Fri) 4:35am-5:00am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.9%(--.-%) 03/13 (Sat) 4:45am-5:00am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.7%(--.-%) 03/12 (Fri) 4:05am-4:35am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.5%) 03/08 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.3%(*1.2%) 03/14 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Fuka Keroro Gunsou


----------



## stardust (Mar 15, 2010)

*1.5%(*0.5%) 03/11 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Ōkamikakushi

*1.4%(*2.2%) 03/12 (Fri) 2:05am-2:35am TBS Durarara!!

I'm actually surprised at this.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 22, 2010)

03/15/10-03/21/10 
Kanto Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.3%(21.8%) 03/21 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.4%(14.1%) 03/21 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.1%(12.0%) 03/21 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.6%(10.1%) 03/19 (Fri) 7:04pm-9:48pm TV Asashi Arigatō! 30th Anniversary Spring Doraemon Special

10.5%(11.1%) 03/21 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.4%(*8.1%) 03/21 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*8.1%(*8.5%) 03/20 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.7%(*5.8%) 03/18 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Special: Kinkyuu Shirei! Sheimi Hiidoran o Kyuushutsu Seyo!!

*5.3%(*4.2%) 03/15 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.9%(*3.4%) 03/18 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15 Fuji TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

-------------------------------

*4.5%(*5.2%) 03/17 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.0%(*3.6%) 03/21 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.9%(*5.4%) 03/17 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.9%(*3.7%) 03/15 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.8%(*3.8%) 03/20 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.6%(*2.9%) 03/18 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.5%(*3.1%) 03/21 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.4%(*3.9%) 03/16 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.2%(*3.0%) 03/20 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.1%(*2.1%) 03/16 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*3.0%(*2.3%) 03/18 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidamari Sketch ? ☆☆☆

*2.9%(*2.7%) 03/20 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party!

*2.8%(*4.2%) 03/32 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.8%(*2.6%) 03/21 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*2.8%(*2.0%) 03/21 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Ashita made mate nai! Feariiteiru

*2.4%(*2.7%) 03/16 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*2.4%(*1.8%) 03/20 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.4%(*1.5%) 03/18 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Ōkamikakushi

*2.2%(*3.5%) 03/20 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.2%(*2.9%) 03/19 (Fri) 4:00pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman Special

*2.1%(*1.0%) 03/20 (Sat) 2:55am-3:25am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.9%(*2.6%) 03/20 (Sat) 10:30-11:00 TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.7%(*2.0%) 03/16 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*1.6%(*2.1%) 03/21 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.5%(*1.6%) 03/17 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(*0.9%) 03/21 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten

*1.5%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sat) 4:45am-5:00am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.3%) 03/19 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun)（End）

*1.3%(*1.0%) 03/21 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.3%(*0.8%) 03/18 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*1.2%(*1.5%) 03/15 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.1%(*2.3%) 03/20 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi

*1.1%(*1.1%) 03/15 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To

*1.1%(*0.3%) 03/21 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Fuka Keroro Gunsou

*1.0%(*1.4%) 03/19 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!!

*0.9%(--.-) 03/16 (Tue) 3:30am-4:00am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.1%) 03/17 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*0.6%(--.-) 03/18 (Thu) 1:10am-1:35am NHK Guin Saga (End)

*0.5%(*1.5%) 03/17 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū

*0.5%(*0.5%) 03/15 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

 *0.5%(*1.2%) 03/18 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+



Kansai Region Incomplete 
*4.8%(**.*%) 03/18 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Special: Kinkyuu Shirei! Sheimi Hiidoran o Kyuushutsu Seyo!!

*4.1%(**.*%) 03/17 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.5%(**.*%) 03/17 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.8%(**.*%) 03/18 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*2.8%(**.*%) 03/18 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Durarara!!

*2.7%(**.*%) 03/16 (Tue) 1:50am-2:20am KTV Nodame Cantabile: Finale

*2.6%(**.*%) 03/16 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.3%(**.*%) 03/16 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.0%(**.*%) 03/18 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am MBS Hidamari Sketch ? ☆☆☆

*1.8%(**.*%) 03/18 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte (Rerun) (End)

*1.6%(**.*%) 03/18 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga

*1.6%(--.-) 03/18 (Thu) 1:10am-1:35am NHK Guin Saga (End)

*1.5%(**.*%) 03/17 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.4%(**.*%) 03/17 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.2%(**.*%) 03/16 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*0.6%(**.*%) 03/16 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Hanamaru Kindergarten


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 29, 2010)

03/22/10-03/28/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



20.0%(18.3%) 03/28 (Sun) 6:00pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san Haruyasumi Special

12.2%(12.1%) 03/28 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.3%(10.5%) 03/28 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.1%(11.7%) 03/26 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.8%(--.-%) 03/26 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.4%(*8.1%) 03/27 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.8%(*8.4%) 03/28 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*3.9%(*5.3%) 03/23 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.9%(*3.6%) 03/25 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama (End)

*3.9%(**.*%) 03/27 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:25am NHK Curious George TV

-------------------------------

*3.8%(*3.5%) 03/28 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.7%(--.-%) 03/25 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special: Naruto no Namida! Saiki no Chikai

*3.6%(*3.9%) 03/22 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.3%(*1.5%) 03/24 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*3.3%(*3.8%) 03/27 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.2%(*4.0%) 03/28 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade (End)

*3.1%(*2.2%) 03/27 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.0%(*3.1%) 03/23 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.9%(*3.4%) 03/23 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.8%(*3.8%) 03/27 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.7%(*4.9%) 03/25 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am Fuji TV Nodame Cantabile: Finale (End)

*2.7%(*2.8%) 03/28 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.6%(*3.2%) 03/27 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.6%(*2.4%) 03/23 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke

*2.6%(*2.2%) 03/26 (Fri) 4:00pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.9%) 03/27 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara! Party! (End)

*2.5%(*2.8%) 03/28 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Ashita made mate nai! Feariiteiru (End) 

*2.5%(*1.9%) 03/27 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.4%(*1.6%) 03/28 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game (End)

*2.4%(*0.8%) 03/24 (Wed) TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.3%(*2.8%) 03/28 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*2.2%(*1.0%) 03/26 (Fri0 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!!

*2.0%(*1.7%) 03/23 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*1.9%(*3.0%) 03/25 (Thu) 1:34am-2:04am TBS Hidamari Sketch ? ☆☆☆ (End)

*1.8%(*1.3%) 03/28 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet（End） 

*1.6%(*2.1%) 03/27 (Sat) 2:55am-3:25am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen

*1.5%(--.-%) 03/22 (Mon) *7:30am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Hak Kentai ken dai suki! Shi Majiro u

*1.4%(*2.4%) 03/25 (Thu) 2:04am-2:34am TBS Ōkamikakushi (End)

*1.4%(*2.4%) 03/27 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.4%(*1.1%) 03/27 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (End) 

*1.3%(--.-%) 03/27 (Sat) *5:00am-*5:19am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.2%(--.-%) 03/26 (Fri) 4:19am-4:49am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.2%) 03/22 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.0%(*1.5%) 03/28 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hanamaru Kindergarten (End)

*1.0%(*1.1%) 03/28 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Fuka Keroro Gunsou (End)

*1.0%(*1.1%) 03/22 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo So-Ra-No-Wo-To (End) 

*1.0%(--.-%) 03/22 (Mon) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.8%(*0.5%) 03/24 (Wed) 2:40am-3:10am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū

*0.8%(--.-%) 03/26 (Fri) 3:00pm-3:30pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan Bangai-hen

*0.6%(*0.5%) 03/23 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.4%(*0.5%) 03/25 (Thu) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu+ (End)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 6, 2010)

3/29/10-04/04/10
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



22.3%(20.0%) 04/04 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.5%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.9%(12.2%) 04/04 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.8%(*9.3%) 04/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.0%(*8.4%) 04/03 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.9%(*6.8%) 04/04 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.4%(--.-%) 04/01 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Special: Shoogeki Joohoo ga Akasa Reru 1Jikan Special!

*5.7%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) *7:45am-*8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers (New)

*5.0%(--.-%) 03/31 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.6%(--.-%) 03/31 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

------------------------------- 

*4.4%(*3.9%) 03/29 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.0%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion (New)

*3.6%(*3.8%) 04/04 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.6%(*2.8%) 04/03 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.5%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.4%(*2.7%) 04/04 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.2%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆ (New) 

*2.9%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD (New) 

*2.8%(*2.5%) 04/03 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.7%(*3.6%) 03/29 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.7%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sat) *5:00am-*5:23am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*2.5%(*3.3%) 04/03 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.5%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge (New)

*2.4%(*3.1%) 04/03 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.4%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated (U.S. TV 2007) (New) 

*2.4%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri (New)

*2.3%(*2.6%) 03/30 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (End)

*2.3%(*2.6%) 04/02 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.2%(*3.3%) 03/31 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.2%(*0.8%) 03/31 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū (End)

*2.1%(--.-%) 04/02 (Fri) 4:23am-4:53am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.3%) 04/04 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.0%(--.-%) 04/01 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman (New)

*2.0%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu  (New)

*1.9%(*2.9%) 03/30 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.7%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi  Eiga Kookai Kinen Crayon Shin-chan

*1.6%(*2.0%) 03/30 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.6%(*1.6%) 04/03 (Sat) 2:50am-3:20am NTV Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen (End)

*1.5%(*1.2%) 03/29 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora (End)

*1.5% (--.-%) 04/01 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~ (New)

*1.5%(--.-%) 04/01 (Thu) 2:09am-2:39am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.4%(*2.4%) 03/31 (Wed) TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun） 

*1.4%(--.-%) 04/02 (Fri) 11:30am-12:00am TV Tokyo Haruyasumi! Minna de o Sarai Tamagocchi!

*1.4%(--.-%) 04/02 (Fri) 3:53am-4:23am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (New)

*1.2%(--.-%) 04/02 (Fri) 2:30am-3:00am TBS Angel Beats! (New)

*1.1%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Batoruburooraazu o sarai Special

*1.0%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) 5:00am-5:20am NTV Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun) (End)

*0.9%(--.-%) 04/01 (Thu) 11:30am-12:00am TV Tokyo Haruyasumi! Minna de o Sarai Tamagocchi!

*0.9% (--.-%) 04/01 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun) (New)

*0.9%(*1.4%) 04/03 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*0.8%(--.-%) 03/31 (Wed) 11:30am-12:00am TV Tokyo Haruyasumi! Minna de o Sarai Tamagocchi!

*0.7%(--.-%) 03/29 (Mon) 11:30am-12:00am TV Tokyo Haruyasumi! Minna de o Sarai Tamagocchi!

*0.7%(*0.6%) 03/29 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.7%(--.-%) 03/30 (Tue) 11:30am-12:00am TV Tokyo Haruyasumi! Minna de o Sarai Tamagocchi!

*0.3%(--.-%) 04/01 (Thu) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun) (New)




Kansai (Incomplete)
10.8%(**.*) 04/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.6%(**.*) 04/04 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

*7.4%(**.*) 04/04 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*4.1%(--.-%) 04/01 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Special: Shoogeki Joohoo ga Akasa Reru 1Jikan Special!

*2.1%(**.*) 04/03 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Macross Frontier (Rerun) (End)

*2.0%(**.*) 04/04 (Sun) 2:28am-2:58am MBS Angel Beats!

*1.8%(**.*) 04/03 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Sengoku Basara (Rerun) (End)

*1.8%(**.*) 04/04 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion (New)

*1.5%(**.*) 04/03 (Sat) 3:58am-4:28am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*1.3%(--.-%) 04/04 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Batoruburooraazu o sarai Special

*1.2%(**.*) 04/04 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (New)

*1.0%(**.*) 04/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri (New)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 11, 2010)

04/05/10-04/11/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



21.4%(22.3%) 04/11 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.4%(13.5%) 04/11 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

13.8%(11.9%) 04/11 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.4%(10.8%) 04/11 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.1%(*6.9%) 04/11 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.3%(*5.7%) 04/11 (Sun) *7:45am-*8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*6.3%(*5.0%) 04/08 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*6.1%(*4.6%) 04/08 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.0%(*7.0%) 04/10 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.0%(--.-%) 04/05 (Mon) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Shin Doyoo Dorama『Kaibutsu kun』Hoosoo Kinen! Anime『Kaibutsu kun』 Kessaku sen!!

-------------------------------

*4.6%(*3.6%) 04/11 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.4%(*3.6%) 04/10 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*4.4%(*3.4%) 04/11(Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*4.2%(*3.5%) 04/10 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*4.1%(--.-%) 04/09 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special

*3.5%(*2.5%) 04/10 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.5%(--.-%) 04/07 (Wed) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Shin Doyoo Dorama『Kaibutsu kun』Hoosoo Kinen! Anime『Kaibutsu kun』 Kessaku sen!!

*3.3%(--.-%) 04/06 (Tue) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Shin Doyoo Dorama『Kaibutsu kun』Hoosoo Kinen! Anime『Kaibutsu kun』 Kessaku sen!!

*3.5%(*3.2%) 04/10 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.5%(*4.0%) 04/11 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.1%(--.-%) 04/06 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*3.1%(*2.0%) 04/11 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*3.0%(*2.4%) 04/10 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*3.0%(*2.9%) 04/11 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.7%(*2.8%) 04/10 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!
*2.7%(--.-%) 04/08 (Thu) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Shin Doyoo Dorama『Kaibutsu kun』Hoosoo Kinen! Anime『Kaibutsu kun』 Kessaku sen!!

*2.6%(*1.9%) 04/06 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.4%(--.-%) 04/09 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!!

*2.3%(*2.4%) 04/11 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.2%(--.-%) 04/06 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin (New) 

*2.2%(*0.9%) 04/10 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.2%(*2.4%) 04/10 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.1%(*1.2%) 04/09 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am TBS Angel Beats!

*2.0%(--.-%) 04/06 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am TBS K-ON!! (New)

*2.0%(*2.3%) 04/09 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.8%(*1.7%) 04/10 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi  Eiga Kookai Kinen Crayon Shin-chan (Rerun)

*1.7%(*2.2%) 04/08 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(*1.6%) 04/06 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  o Kawari Paretai

*1.5%(*2.5%) 04/11 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*1.4%(*1.4%) 04/08 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.4%(*2.0%) 04/09 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.3%(*1.5%) 04/09 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.1%(--.-%) 04/05 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid (New)

*1.0%(--.-%) 04/11 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo HEROMAN Mooichido mise masu!

*0.9%(*1.5%) 04/09 (Thu)  1:59am-2:29am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*0.9%(*2.0%) 04/11 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu  

*0.8%(*1.4%) 04/11 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.6%(*0.7%) 04/05 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.6%(*0.9%) 04/09 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.1%(*0.3%) 04/09 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

-------------------------------

*6.9%(--.-%) 04/10 (Sat) 7:00pm-8:54pm TV Asahi Eiga Crayon Shin-chan Otakebe! Kasu Kabe Yasei Ookoku Terebi Hatsu Toojoo da zo!!


----------



## illmatic (Apr 11, 2010)

Angel Beats! did ok.


----------



## cnaw (Apr 15, 2010)

BROTHERHOOD FTW.......YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 19, 2010)

04/12/10-04/18/10
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.5%(21.4%) 04/18 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.1%(15.4%) 04/18 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.9%(13.8%) 04/18 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.9%(11.4%) 04/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

10.7%(--.-%) 04/16 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Eiga Crayon Shin-chan Choo Jikuu! Arashi o Yobu ora no Hanayome Kookai Chokuzen Special ora Tanjoo no Himitsu da zo

*8.8%(*5.0%) 04/17 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.8%(*8.1%) 04/18 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.4%(--.-%) 04/13 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*5.2%(--.-%) 04/15 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.1%(*6.3%) 04/18 (Sun) *7:45am-*8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

-------------------------------

*5.0%(*6.3%) 04/14 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.9%(--.-%) 04/12 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.5%(*4.2%) 04/17 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*4.4%(--.-%) 04/13 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

*4.4%(*6.1%) 04/14 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.1%(*3.5%) 04/18 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*4.3%(*3.5%) 04/17 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.7%(*4.4%) 04/18 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.6%(*4.4%) 04/17 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.5%(*3.0%) 04/17 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*3.5%(*2.7%) 04/17 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.4%(*4.6%) 04/18 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.4%(*4.1%) 04/15 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.3%(*5.0%) 04/12 (Mon) 3:55pm-4:24 NTV Shin Doyoo Dorama『Kaibutsu-kun』Hoosoo Kinen! Anime『Kaibutsu-kun』 Kessaku sen!!

*3.3%(*3.5%) 04/15 (Thu) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Shin Doyoo Dorama『Kaibutsu-kun』Hoosoo Kinen! Anime『Kaibutsu-kun』 Kessaku sen!!

*3.2%(*3.5%) 04/17 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.0%(--.-%) 04/17 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asashi Eiga Crayon Shin-chan Kookai Kinen! Kon Katsu Onna Geinin Risoo no Hanayome e no Michi Special

*2.9%(*1.3%) 04/15 (Thu) 1:40am-2:10am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.8%(*0.9%) 04/15 (Thu) 2:10am-2:40am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.8%(*3.3%) 04/13 (Tue) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Shin Doyoo Dorama『Kaibutsu-kun』Hoosoo Kinen! Anime『Kaibutsu-kun』 Kessaku sen!!

*2.7%(--.-%) 04/12 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.6%(*2.2%) 04/13 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*2.6%(*2.0%) 04/16 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*3.1%) 04/18 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Ptissire

*2.2%(*2.0%) 04/13 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.2%(*3.0%) 04/17 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.2%(*2.3%) 04/18 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.0%(*3.1%) 04/13 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.8%(*2.6%) 04/13 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*2.2%) 04/17 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.8%(*1.5%) 04/18 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*1.7%(*0.8%) 04/12 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid

*1.5%(*1.7%) 04/14 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(*1.4%) 04/15 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.4%(*1.5%) 04/13 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.4%(*1.4%) 04/14 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.2%(--.-%) 04/18 (Sun) 10:00-10:30 TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon Mooichido Mise Masu!

*1.2%(*0.9%) 04/18 (Sat) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.1%(*0.6%) 04/15 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*1.1%(*2.4%) 04/16 (Fri) 2:15am-2:45am TBS Durarara!!

*1.1%(*2.1%) 04/16 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TBS Angel Beats!

*1.0%(*0.8%) 04/18 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.9%(*0.6%) 04/12 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.5%(*0.1%) 04/15 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)




Kansai

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.1%(19.7%) 04/18 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

11.9%(13.3%) 04/18 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan 

12.0%(11.5%) 04/18 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

11.7%(11.7%) 04/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

11.1%(--.-%) 04/16 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm ABC Eiga Crayon Shin-chan Choo Jikuu! Arashi o Yobu ora no Hanayome Kookai Chokuzen Special ora Tanjoo no Himitsu da zo

*9.0%(*6.8%) 04/17 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*6.5%(--.-%) 04/13 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Kaidan Restaurant

*6.4%(*7.6%) 04/18 (Sun) 8:30-9:00 ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*4.8%(--.-%) 04/15 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.4%(--.-%) 04/13 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

-------------------------------

*4.0%(*3.5%) 04/15 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.8%(--.-%) 04/17 (Sat) 10:55am-11:20am ABC Eiga Crayon Shin-chan Kookai Kinen! Kon Katsu Onna Geinin Risoo no Hanayome e no Michi Special

*3.7%(*4.2%) 04/14 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*3.6%(*4.7%) 04/18 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.6%(*4.2%) 04/14 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.1%(*2.2%) 04/17 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS AngelBeats!

*3.0%(*2.3%) 04/17 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*2.8%(*4.9%) 04/18 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*2.6%(--.-%) 04/12 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Tamagotchi!

*2.6%(*2.4%) 04/13 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.4%(*3.3%) 04/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Ptissire

*2.4%(*2.6%) 04/13 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.3%(--.-%) 04/12 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TVO Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.2%(*2.0%) 04/15 (Thu) 2:05am-2:35am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.1%(*1.9%) 04/15 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Heroman

*2.0%(*2.2%) 04/18 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.0%(*1.7%) 04/15 (Thu) 1:35am-2:05am MBS Durarara!!

*1.9%(*2.7%) 04/18 (Sun) 6:30am-6:55am ABC Gokyoudai Monogatari

*1.9%(*2.1%) 04/12 (Mon) 1:49am-2:19am YTV WORKING!! 

*1.9%(*2.0%) 04/17 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.8%(*2.1%) 04/17 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.8%(*1.6%) 04/18 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.8%(*1.5%) 04/17 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.8%(*1.3%) 04/17 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*1.7%(*1.9%) 04/14 (Wed) 1:59am-2:46am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*1.6%(*2.8%) 04/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*1.6%(*1.3%) 04/17 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.4%(*1.7%) 04/17 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*1.4%(*1.4%) 04/12 (Mon) 2:25am-2:55am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.9%) 04/17 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.3%(--.-%) 04/18 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon Mooichido mise masu!

*1.2%(*1.9%) 04/14 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.1%(*2.4%) 04/17 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*1.1%(*1.3%) 04/17 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.3%) 04/13 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*0.9%(*0.5%) 04/18 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*0.8%(*1.6%) 04/14 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.5%) 04/18 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.7%(*0.6%) 04/15 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.5%) 04/12 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.7%(--.-%) 04/18 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO HEROMAN Mooichido mise masu!

*0.6%(*0.8%) 04/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.5%(*0.8%) 04/13 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge

*0.2%(*1.2%) 04/16 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TVO Senkō no Night Raid


----------



## cnaw (Apr 22, 2010)

hiv2 is doing an awesome job every week by posting this.......i make it a point to visit this thread every week...keep up the good work.....))))


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2010)

daaaaaamn, look how bad bleach ratings are.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 26, 2010)

04/19/10-04/25/10

Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



19.1%(18.5%) 04/25 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.5%(12.9%) 04/25 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.5%(11.8%) 04/25 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.6%(10.9%) 04/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.6%(10.7%) 04/23 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.3%(--.-%) 04/23 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.0%(*8.8%) 04/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.0%(*5.2%) 04/22 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.8%(*7.8%) 04/25 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.8%(*5.4%) 04/20 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

-------------------------------

*5.1%(*5.1%) 04/25 (Sun) *7:45am-*8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*5.1%(*5.0%) 04/21 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.9%(*3.4%) 04/22 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.4%(*4.4%) 04/21 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.3%(*3.7%) 04/25 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*4.1%(*4.4%) 04/20 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

*3.9%(*4.5%) 04/23 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.7%(*4.3%) 04/24 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.6%(*4.9%) 04/19 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.4%(*3.4%) 04/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.2%(*2.7%) 04/19 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(*4.0%) 04/25 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.1%(*3.6%) 04/24 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.9%(*2.2%) 04/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6

*2.7%(*3.2%) 04/24 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.2%(*3.5%) 04/24 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.2%(*2.9%) 04/22 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.2%(*2.6%) 04/23 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.2%(*2.0%) 04/20 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.1%(*2.3%) 04/25 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.1%(*2.1%) 04/19 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.0%(*3.5%) 04/24 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.0%(*2.2%) 04/25 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.0%(*2.2%) 04/20 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*1.9%(*1.8%) 04/20 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.9%(*1.4%) 04/20 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.8%(*2.6%) 04/20 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.8%(--.-%) 04/25 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Gekijoo ban gin Tamashii Shinyaku Beni Sakura-hen Choo Ginmaku Kawaraban

*1.7%(*2.2%) 04/24 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.6%(*1.5%) 04/22 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  The Tatami Galaxy (New)/House of Five Leaves

*1.5%(*1.8%) 04/25 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*1.5%(*1.5%) 04/22 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.4%(*2.8%) 04/22 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.2%(*1.7%) 04/19 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid

*1.2%(*1.5%) 04/21 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.1%(*1.1%) 04/23 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!!

*1.1%(*0.9%) 04/19 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.1%(*0.5%) 04/22 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.1%) 04/23 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am TBS AngelBeats!

*1.0%(*1.0%) 04/25 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.0%(*1.2%) 04/25 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.9%(*1.8%) 04/24 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*0.9%(*1.4%) 04/21 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.6%(*1.1%) 04/22 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)



Kansai

*Spoiler*: __ 



19.4%(18.1%) 04/25 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

11.8%(11.9%) 04/25 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.6%(11.7%) 04/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

11.3%(12.0%) 04/25 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

10.0%(11.1%) 04/23 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Crayon Shin-chan

*9.2%(--.-%) 04/23 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*8.4%(*6.4%) 04/25 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*7.2%(*9.0%) 04/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*6.1%(*6.5%) 04/20 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Kaidan Restaurant

*5.2%(*4.8%) 04/22 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

-------------------------------

*4.9%(*3.6%) 04/21 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*4.8%(*4.4%) 04/20 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

*4.6%(*3.7%) 04/21 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*4.3%(*4.0%) 04/22 (Thu) (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.8%(*2.8%) 04/25 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.8%(*2.6%) 04/19 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Tamagotchi!

*3.2%(*3.1%) 04/24 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS AngelBeats!

*3.0%(*3.0%) 04/24 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*3.0%(*1.6%) 04/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.9%(*2.3%) 04/19 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TVO Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.6%(*2.4%) 04/20 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.6%(*2.0%) 04/22 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Durarara!!

*2.5%(*2.2%) 04/22 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.4%(*2.4%) 04/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.4%(*1.9%) 04/25 (Sun) 6:30am-6:55am ABC Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.3%(*2.0%) 04/25 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.3%(*1.8%) 04/24 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*2.2%(*1.9%) 04/24 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*2.2%(*1.8%) 04/24 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.2%(*1.4%) 04/19 (Mon) 2:25am-2:55am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*2.2%(*1.2%) 04/21 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.1%(*1.3%) 04/24 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.1%(*1.1%) 04/24 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*2.0%(*1.9%) 04/19 (Mon) 1:49am-2:19am YTV WORKING!! 

*1.9%(*2.6%) 04/19 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.6%) 04/24 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.9%(*0.8%) 04/21 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(*3.6%) 04/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*1.8%(*1.1%) 04/24 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.7%(*2.6%) 04/20 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.7%(*2.1%) 04/22 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.7%(*1.8%) 04/24 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.7%(*1.8%) 04/25 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.7%(*1.4%) 04/24 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*1.4%(*1.0%) 04/20 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.1%(*1.7%) 04/21 (Wed) 1:59am-2:46am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*1.1%(*0.8%) 04/25 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.8%(*0.7%) 04/19 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.8%(*0.7%) 04/22 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.6%) 04/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.7%(*0.9%) 04/25 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*0.5%(*0.5%) 04/20 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge

*0.3%(*0.2%) 04/23 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TVO Senkō no Night Raid


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2010)

Bleach's ratings...

TIMBER


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 26, 2010)

And that's why I don't watch Bleach Anime/Fillers.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 26, 2010)

> *0.9%(**.*%) 03/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Guin Saga
> 
> 
> *1.0%(*1.5%) 02/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10 NHK Guin Saga
> ...






Just wondering why didn't you write rerun here???

It's awesome if it was a new season that i didn't know about, but really I have my doubts




Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> daaaaaamn, look how bad bleach ratings are.



With the sword fiend arc who can blame the viewers


Though this one surprised me a bit:



> *1.9%(*1.8%) 04/20 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH



THat one should be back at cannon(though with massive add filler) and having a drop this big when Cannon return is surprising imo

Well should start growing again soon


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 26, 2010)

Going from that it shows One Piece gets the best ratings out of the shows I watch and Durarara!! Gets the worst out of the ones I watch. Shows that quality doesn't mean good ratings at all unfortunately.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 26, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> And that's why I don't watch Bleach Anime/Fillers.



Honestly to say, this time filler arc was pretty good.

Anyway, hopefully ratings will improve.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 26, 2010)

BLEACH got its ratings bleached badly


----------



## cnaw (Apr 27, 2010)

my shows are doing great...so it doesnt matter........i mean cmon....its not surprising ya know....after 40 odd eps of crappy filler , wat do ya expect...


----------



## Sinoka (May 6, 2010)

04/26/10-05/02/10
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



15.2%(19.1%) 05/02 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.0%(13.5%) 05/02 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.3%(11.5%) 05/02 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.1%(10.6%) 05/02 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.3%(*8.3%) 04/30 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.0%(*8.6%) 04/30 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*7.2%(*6.8%) 05/02 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*7.0%(*8.0%) 05/01 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.8%(*5.8%) 04/27 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*5.8%(*5.1%) 04/28 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

-------------------------------

*5.3%(*4.1%) 04/27 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

*5.0%(*5.1%) 05/02 (Sun) *7:45am-*8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.7%(*4.4%) 04/28 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.5%(*3.6%) 04/26 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.3%(*7.0%) 04/29 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.2%(*4.9%) 04/29 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.6%(*3.1%) 05/01 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.5%(*4.3%) 05/02 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.4%(*3.7%) 05/01 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.4%(*3.2%) 04/26 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.3%(*3.1%) 05/02 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.2%(*3.9%) 05/01 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.9%(*3.4%) 05/02 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.6%(*1.9%) 04/27 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.5%(*1.9%) 04/27 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*2.4%(*2.9%) 05/01 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.4%(*2.9%) 05/01 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6

*2.4%(*2.2%) 05/01 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.4%(*1.2%) 04/28 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.3%(*2.1%) 05/26 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.2%(*2.1%) 05/02 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.2%(*2.0%) 05/02 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.2%(*0.9%) 05/01 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.1%(*2.7%) 05/01 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.1%(*2.2%) 04/27 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.1%(*2.2%) 04/29 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.0%(*1.4%) 04/29 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.0%(*0.9%) 04/28 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.0%) 05/01 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.9%(*1.5%) 04/29 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.9%(*1.1%) 04/30 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Durarara!!

*1.8%(*2.2%) 04/30 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.8%(*1.7%) 05/01 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.7%(*2.0%) 04/27 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*1.7%(*1.6%) 04/29 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves

*1.6%(*1.5%) 05/02 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*1.5%(*1.0%) 04/30 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Angel Beats!

*1.4%(*1.0%) 05/02 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.3%(*1.8%) 04/27 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.2%(*1.0%) 05/02 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.1%(*0.6%) 04/29 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 05/02 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.1%) 04/26 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.7%(*1.1%) 04/29 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

*0.6%(*1.2%) 04/26 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid




Kansai

*Spoiler*: __ 



14.2%(19.4%) 05/02 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

10.4%(11.3%) 05/02 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

10.2%(10.0%) 04/30 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Crayon Shin-chan

10.0%(11.8%) 05/02 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.7%(11.6%) 05/02 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.1%(*9.2%) 04/30 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*7.3%(*7.2%) 05/01 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*6.8%(*6.1%) 04/27 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Kaidan Restaurant

*5.3%(*8.4%) 05/02 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*5.2%(*4.8%) 04/27 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

-------------------------------

*4.7%(*5.2%) 04/29 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.4%(*4.3%) 04/29 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*4.6%) 04/28 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*4.1%(*4.9%) 04/28 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.9%(*1.8%) 05/02 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.5%(*3.0%) 05/02 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.2%(*3.8%) 05/02 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.2%(**.*%) 05/01 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6

*3.1%(*3.8%) 04/26 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Tamagotchi!

*2.9%(*3.2%) 05/01 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS AngelBeats!

*2.9%(*2.6%) 04/27 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.9%(*1.7%) 05/02 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.7%(*2.0%) 04/26 (Mon) 1:49am-2:19am YTV WORKING!!

*2.7%(*1.9%) 05/26 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.6%(*3.0%) 05/01 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*2.6%(*2.3%) 05/02 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.5%(*2.9%) 04/26 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TVO Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.3%(*1.1%) 04/28 (Wed) 1:29am-2:16am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*2.2%(*2.4%) 05/02 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.1%(*2.1%) 05/01 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(*2.2%) 05/01 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.0%(*2.5%) 04/29 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.0%(*2.2%) 05/01 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*2.2%) 04/26 (Mon) 2:25am-2:55am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*2.0%(*1.8%) 05/01 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*2.0%(*1.4%) 04/27 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.9%(*1.7%) 04/27 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.9%(*1.7%) 04/29 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.8%(*2.1%) 05/01 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.6%(*2.3%) 05/01 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*1.5%(*2.6%) 04/29 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Durarara!!

*1.5%(*2.2%) 04/28 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(*1.7%) 05/01 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*1.4%(*1.9%) 05/01 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.3%(*1.9%) 04/28 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)



*1.3%(*1.7%) 05/01 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.3%(*0.8%) 04/26 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.3%(*0.8%) 04/29 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

*1.3%(--.-%) 05/02 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.3%) 04/30 (Fri) 3:05am-3:35am TVO Senkō no Night Raid

*0.8%(*1.1%) 05/02 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.8%(*0.5%) 04/27 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge

*0.7%(*0.8%) 05/02 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.5%(*0.7%) 05/02 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆


----------



## Sinoka (May 9, 2010)

05/03/10-05/09/10
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



19.1%(15.2%) 05/09 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.5%(11.0%) 05/09 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.9%(10.3%) 05/09 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.7%(*9.1%) 05/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.5%(*8.3%) 05/07 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.1%(*8.0%) 05/07 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*7.8%(*7.2%) 05/09 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.7%(*7.0%) 05/08 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.2%(--.-%) 05/08 (Sat) *8:35-*9:00 ETV Curious George TV

*5.1%(*5.0%) 05/09 (Sun) *7:45am-*8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

-------------------------------

*4.9%(*4.3%) 05/06 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.6%(*4.2%) 05/06 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.4%(*5.3%) 05/04 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

*4.1%(*5.8%) 05/05 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.1%(*5.8%) 05/04 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*4.0%(*2.9%) 05/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.8%(*3.4%) 05/08 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.7%(*4.7%) 05/05 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.7%(*3.6%) 05/08 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.5%(*3.5%) 05/09 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.4%(*3.3%) 05/09 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.4%(*3.2%) 05/08 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.0%(*2.2%) 05/09 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.9%(*2.1%) 05/08 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.7%(*2.4%) 05/09 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6

*2.6%(*1.8%) 05/08 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.5%(*2.6%) 05/04 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.5%(*2.1%) 05/06 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.4%(*2.4%) 05/05 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.4%(*1.8%) 05/07 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*1.9%) 05/07 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Durarara!!

*2.2%(*3.4%) 05/03 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.2%(*2.5%) 05/04 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*2.2%(*1.5%) 05/07 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Angel Beats!

*2.2%(*1.3%) 05/04 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*2.1%(*2.4%) 05/08 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.1%(*1.7%) 05/04 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.1%(*1.7%) 05/06 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves

*2.0%(*2.0%) 05/06 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.0%(*4.5%) 05/03 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*1.9%(*2.2%) 05/08 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.8%(*2.0%) 05/05 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.9%) 05/08 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.6%(*2.2%) 05/09 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.6%(*1.0%) 05/09 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.2%(*2.1%) 05/04 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.1%(*2.3%) 05/03 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.9%) 05/06 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.1%(*1.6%) 05/09 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*1.1%(*1.4%) 05/09 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.0%(*1.2%) 05/09 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.7%(*0.6%) 05/03 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid

*0.5%(*1.1%) 05/06 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.9%) 05/03 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.2%(*0.7%) 05/06 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)





Kansai

*Spoiler*: __ 



17.8%(14.2%) 05/09 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

12.5%(10.4%) 05/09 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

12.3%(10.2%) 05/07 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Crayon Shin-chan

12.2%(*9.7%) 05/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

11.1%(10.0%) 05/09 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.0%(*9.1%) 05/07 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*8.4%(*7.3%) 05/08 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*6.5%(*5.3%) 05/09 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*4.9%(*2.9%) 05/08 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Angel Beats!

*4.8%(*3.9%) 05/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

-------------------------------

*4.1%(*4.7%) 05/06 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.0%(*6.8%) 05/04 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Kaidan Restaurant

*3.9%(*2.6%) 05/08 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*3.7%(*4.4%) 05/06 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.3%(*3.2%) 05/09 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6

*3.2%(*3.5%) 05/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.1%(*5.2%) 05/04 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

*3.1%(*4.1%) 05/05 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.1%(*3.2%) 05/09 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*2.6%(*2.1%) 05/08 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.5%(*2.9%) 05/09 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.2%) 05/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.4%(*3.1%) 05/03 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Tamagotchi!

*2.3%(*4.2%) 05/05 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.2%(*2.7%) 05/03 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.2%(*2.3%) 05/05 (Wed) 1:29am-2:13am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*2.2%(*1.5%) 05/06 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Durarara!!

*2.1%(*2.9%) 05/04 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.1%(*2.1%) 05/08 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(*2.0%) 05/06 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.0%(*2.0%) 05/04 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.9%(*2.6%) 05/09 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*1.9%(*2.5%) 05/03 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TVO Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.9%(*2.0%) 05/03 (Mon) 2:20am-2:50am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.0%) 05/08 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.8%(*1.8%) 05/08 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.8%(*1.3%) 05/05 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.5%) 05/05 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*1.5%) 05/08 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*1.5%(*2.7%) 05/03 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV WORKING!!

*1.5%(*2.0%) 05/08 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.9%) 05/06 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.5%(*1.6%) 05/08 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*1.5%(*1.4%) 05/08 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.4%(*1.9%) 05/04 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.2%(*1.3%) 05/08 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*0.8%(*1.3%) 05/09 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.2%) 05/07 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TVO Senkō no Night Raid

*0.6%(*0.5%) 05/09 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*0.5%(*1.3%) 05/03 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.4%(*1.3%) 05/06 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.8%) 05/04 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge

*0.3%(*0.7%) 05/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.2%(*0.8%) 05/09 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi


----------



## cnaw (May 10, 2010)

awesome ratings for brotherhood in both regions....its as if bradley propelled the ratings too.......FMAB FTW))))))))))


----------



## Asuto (May 11, 2010)

FMA in the top ten now.
Nioce.


----------



## Sinoka (May 17, 2010)

05/10/10-05/16/10
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



22.7%(19.1%) 05/16 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.9%(12.5%) 05/16 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

13.5%(10.9%) 05/16 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.9%(10.7%) 05/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.3%(*6.7%) 05/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.9%(*8.1%) 05/14 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*7.5%(*7.8%) 05/16 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.5%(*8.5%) 05/14 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.3%(*4.4%) 05/11 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

*5.8%(*4.1%) 05/11 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

-------------------------------

*5.1%(*4.1%) 05/12 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.0%(*4.9%) 05/13 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.8%(*3.7%) 05/12 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.6%(*3.5%) 05/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*4.5%(*4.6%) 05/13 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.4%(*5.1%) 05/16 (Sun) *7:45am-*8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.2%(*3.4%) 05/16 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.9%(*3.4%) 05/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.8%(*4.0%) 05/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.7%(*2.0%) 05/10 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.5%(*3.8%) 05/15 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.4%(*2.4%) 05/14 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(*2.2%) 05/10 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(*3.7%) 05/15 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.9%(*1.6%) 05/16 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.7%(*2.1%) 05/15 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.7%(*1.8%) 05/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.6%(*2.9%) 05/15 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.6%(*2.6%) 05/15 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.6%(*2.5%) 05/11 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.6%(*1.1%) 05/10 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.5%(*2.7%) 05/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6

*2.5%(*2.6%) 05/15 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.5%(*2.1%) 05/13 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves

*2.2%(*1.2%) 05/11 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.1%(*1.9%) 05/15 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.0%(*3.0%) 05/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.0%(*1.6%) 05/16 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.5%) 05/13 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.9%(*2.2%) 05/11 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.9%(*2.2%) 05/11 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.9%(*2.1%) 05/11 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*1.6%(*2.0%) 05/13 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.6%(*1.2%) 05/12 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.6%(*0.7%) 05/10 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid

*1.2%(*1.1%) 05/16 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*1.1%(*2.4%) 05/12 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.1%(*2.3%) 05/14 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!!

*1.1%(*1.1%) 05/13 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.1%(*1.1%) 05/16 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.1%(*1.8%) 05/12 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.5%) 05/10 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.0%(*2.2%) 05/14 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am TBS Angel Beats!

*1.0%(*0.2%) 05/13 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.0%) 05/16 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.6%(*0.5%) 05/13 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)




Kansai

*Spoiler*: __ 



19.7%(17.8%) 05/16 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

13.5%(11.1%) 05/16 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

13.3%(12.5%) 05/16 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

12.6%(12.2%) 05/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

12.1%(12.3%) 05/14 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Crayon Shin-chan

10.5%(10.0%) 05/14 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*8.0%(*6.5%) 05/16 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*8.0%(*8.4%) 05/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*6.5%(*4.0%) 05/11 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Kaidan Restaurant

*5.2%(*3.1%) 05/11 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

-------------------------------

*4.7%(*4.1%) 05/13 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.2%(*3.7%) 05/13 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.9%(*4.8%) 05/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.7%(*3.1%) 05/15 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.3%(*3.2%) 05/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.1%(*2.4%) 05/10 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Tamagotchi!

*3.1%(*2.3%) 05/15 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*3.1%(*2.1%) 05/11 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*3.0%(*1.9%) 05/16 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.9%(*3.1%) 05/16 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*2.7%(*3.3%) 05/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6

*2.5%(*4.9%) 05/15 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Angel Beats!

*2.5%(*3.9%) 05/15 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*2.5%(*1.9%) 05/10 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TVO Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.4%(*2.5%) 05/16 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*2.2%) 05/10 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.3%(*1.4%) 05/11 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.2%(*2.5%) 05/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.2%(*2.1%) 05/15 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(*2.5%) 05/16 (Sun) 6:30am-6:55am ABC Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.0%(*1.5%) 05/15 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.8%) 05/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.8%(*2.0%) 05/11 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.8%(*1.8%) 05/15 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.7%(*1.8%) 05/15 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*2.1%) 05/13 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.5%(*2.6%) 05/15 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.5%(*1.5%) 05/13 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.4%(*2.2%) 05/13 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Durarara!!

*1.3%(*2.2%) 05/15 (Wed) 1:29am-2:13am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*1.3%(*1.9%) 05/10 (Mon) 2:20am-2:50am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.5%) 05/10 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV WORKING!!

*1.3%(*1.5%) 05/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*1.3%(*1.2%) 05/15 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.3%(*1.1%) 05/12 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.5%) 05/10 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.1%(*1.8%) 05/15 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.5%) 05/15 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.1%(*0.8%) 05/16 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.7%) 05/14 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TVO Senkō no Night Raid

*1.0%(--.-%) 05/12 (Wed) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.6%) 05/15 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*0.8%(*0.3%) 05/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.7%(*0.6%) 05/16 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*0.4%(*0.2%) 05/16 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.3%(*0.3%) 05/11 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge

*0.2%(*0.4%) 05/13 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)


----------



## cnaw (May 17, 2010)

slight drop from last week......but still , another excellent week for fma.......great going....expecting the ratings to go up next week......


----------



## Sinoka (May 24, 2010)

05/17/10-05/23/10
*Kanto*


```
21.3%(22.7%) 05/23 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.3%(13.5%) 05/23 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

13.0%(13.9%) 05/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.9%(11.9%) 05/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.5%(*8.3%) 05/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.5%(*7.9%) 05/21 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*7.1%(*7.5%) 05/23 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.5%(*6.5%) 05/21 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*5.9%(*5.1%) 05/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.5%(*4.4%) 05/23 (Sun) *7:45am-*8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

-------------------------------

*5.5%(*5.0%) 05/20 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.0%(*4.8%) 05/19 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.9%(*3.8%) 05/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.6%(*3.7%) 05/17 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.0%(*4.5%) 05/20 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.7%(*4.6%) 05/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.6%(*4.2%) 05/23 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.3%(*3.1%) 05/22 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.2%(*3.2%) 05/17 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.2%(*2.6%) 05/22 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.9%(*3.9%) 05/22 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.9%(*3.5%) 05/22 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.9%(*3.4%) 05/21 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.9%(*2.6%) 05/22 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.6%(*2.9%) 05/23 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.6%(*2.0%) 05/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.6%(*1.9%) 05/18 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*2.5%(*2.7%) 05/22 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.5%(*2.6%) 05/17 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.5%(*2.1%) 05/22 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.4%(*1.9%) 05/18 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.1%(*2.5%) 05/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6

*2.1%(*1.1%) 05/19 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.1%(*1.1%) 05/19 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.7%) 05/22 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.0%(*2.2%) 05/18 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.0%(*1.1%) 05/21 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!!

*1.9%(*2.6%) 05/18 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*1.2%) 05/23 (Sun) (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*1.7%(*2.0%) 05/23 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.6%) 05/19 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.5%(*2.5%) 05/20 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves

*1.5%(*1.9%) 05/20 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.5%(*0.7%) 05/23 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.4%(*1.9%) 05/18 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.2%(*1.6%) 05/17 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid

*1.1%(*1.6%) 05/20 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.0%(*1.1%) 05/20 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*0.9%(*1.1%) 05/23 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.9%(*1.0%) 05/21 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am TBS Angel Beats!

*0.7%(*1.1%) 05/17 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.4%(*0.6%) 05/20 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.4%(*1.0%) 05/20 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)
```


*Kansai*


```
23.9%(19.7%) 05/23 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

16.8%(13.5%) 05/23 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.9%(13.3%) 05/23 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

12.1%(12.6%) 05/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.9%(12.1%) 05/21 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Crayon Shin-chan

*9.3%(10.5%) 05/21 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*9.1%(*8.0%) 05/23 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*7.7%(*8.0%) 05/23 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*5.1%(*3.9%) 05/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.3%(*4.7%) 05/20 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

-------------------------------

*3.9%(*4.2%) 05/20 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.8%(*2.9%) 05/23 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.7%(*3.7%) 05/19 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.5%(*3.1%) 05/17 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Tamagotchi!

*3.2%(*3.1%) 05/18 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*3.2%(*3.0%) 05/23 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.2%(*2.7%) 05/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6

*3.0%(*3.1%) 05/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.9%(*2.5%) 05/17 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TVO Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.8%(*2.5%) 05/23 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*2.7%(*2.5%) 05/23 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Angel Beats!

*2.6%(*3.3%) 05/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.6%(*2.2%) 05/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.6%(*1.3%) 05/19 (Wed) 1:29am-2:13am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*2.4%(*1.5%) 05/20 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Heroman

*2.3%(*2.4%) 05/23 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*1.5%) 05/23 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.2%(*1.8%) 05/23 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*2.2%(*1.3%) 05/17 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV WORKING!!

*2.1%(*2.2%) 05/23 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*1.9%(*2.3%) 05/17 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.8%) 05/18 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.9%(*1.6%) 05/20 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.9%(*1.4%) 05/20 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Durarara!!

*1.8%(*2.3%) 05/18 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia 

*1.8%(*1.3%) 05/17 (Mon) 2:20am-2:50am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.7%) 05/19 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*1.3%) 05/19 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.1%) 05/23 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.6%(*0.9%) 05/23 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*1.5%(*1.3%) 05/23 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.5%(*0.8%) 05/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.4%(*1.9%) 05/23 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.2%(*2.0%) 05/23 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.7%) 05/23 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*1.2%(*0.4%) 05/23 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.1%(*1.3%) 05/23 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*1.1%(*1.1%) 05/19 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.1%) 05/23 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.0%(*0.2%) 05/20 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.2%) 05/17 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.7%(*1.0%) 05/19 (Wed) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*0.3%(*1.1%) 05/21 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TVO Senkō no Night Raid

*0.3%(*0.3%) 05/18 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge
```


----------



## zapman (May 24, 2010)

first time looking at this thread... wow one piece is really popular compared with naruto and bleach


----------



## liborek3 (May 24, 2010)

FMA's ratings increased. Nice.  Lol @ Angel Beats!


----------



## Karn of Zeon (May 24, 2010)

Transformer's Animated>KHR in terms of ratings :rofl

Glad to know that Statistically: 13 out of 100 people watch One piece


----------



## cnaw (May 26, 2010)

Awesome fma keeps getting more awesome . . .  yes


----------



## Sinoka (May 31, 2010)

05/24/10-05/30/10
*Kanto*


```
22.0%(21.3%) 05/30 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.8%(13.0%) 05/30 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

13.6%(13.3%) 05/30 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(11.9%) 05/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.0%(*8.3%) 05/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.1%(*7.5%) 05/28 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*7.6%(*6.5%) 05/28 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.4%(*7.1%) 05/30 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.1%(--.-%) 05/25 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*5.8%(*5.5%) 05/27 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

-------------------------------

*4.9%(*5.0%) 05/26 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.6%(*4.6%) 05/24 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.6%(*4.0%) 05/27 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.4%(*5.5%) 05/30 (Sun) *7:45am-*8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.2%(--.-%) 05/25 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

*4.1%(*5.9%) 05/26 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.9%(*3.7%) 05/30 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.6%(*3.2%) 05/24 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(*3.6%) 05/30 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.0%(*4.9%) 05/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.5%(*2.9%) 05/29 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.5%(*2.5%) 05/24 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.4%(*2.9%) 05/29 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.3%(*3.3%) 05/29 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.3%(*3.2%) 05/29 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.2%(*2.9%) 05/29 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.2%(*1.5%) 05/27 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.1%(*2.9%) 05/28 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.1%(*2.6%) 05/30 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.1%(*2.5%) 05/29 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.1%(*2.0%) 05/25 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.1%(*2.0%) 05/29 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.0%(*2.6%) 05/25 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*2.0%(*1.1%) 05/27 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.9%(*2.6%) 05/30 (Sun) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.9%(*2.4%) 05/25 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*1.8%(*2.1%) 05/26 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.5%) 05/27 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves

*1.7%(*2.1%) 05/26 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.7%(*2.0%) 05/28 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Durarara!!

*1.6%(*1.9%) 05/25 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.6%(*1.7%) 05/30 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.6%(--.-%) 05/29 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*1.4%(*1.0%) 05/27 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.4%(*0.9%) 05/28 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Angel Beats!

*1.3%(*1.4%) 05/25 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.1%(*2.5%) 05/29 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.0%(*1.8%) 05/30 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*0.9%(*0.9%) 05/30 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.8%(*1.6%) 05/26 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.7%) 05/24 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.8%(*0.4%) 05/27 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.4%) 05/27 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.5%) 05/30 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.7%(*1.2%) 05/24 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid
```


*Kansai*


```
18.7%(23.9%) 05/30 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

12.0%(*9.9%) 05/28 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Crayon Shin-chan

11.9%(12.1%) 05/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

11.7%(16.8%) 05/30 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.3%(12.9%) 05/30 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

*8.8%(*9.3%) 05/28 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*7.7%(*9.1%) 05/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*7.5%(*7.7%) 05/30 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*6.5%(--.-%) 05/25 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Kaidan Restaurant

*5.2%(--.-%) 05/25 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

-------------------------------

*4.7%(*5.1%) 05/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.1%(*3.9%) 05/27 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.0%(*4.3%) 05/27 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.0%(*3.7%) 05/26 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.3%(*2.6%) 05/30 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.1%(*3.8%) 05/30 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.0%(*3.0%) 05/26 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.8%(*2.9%) 05/24 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TVO Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.7%(*2.8%) 05/29 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*2.6%(*2.7%) 05/29 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Angel Beats!

*2.5%(*2.6%) 05/26 (Wed) 1:29am-2:13am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*2.4%(*2.3%) 05/30 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*2.3%) 05/29 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.3%(*2.2%) 05/24 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV WORKING!!

*2.3%(*1.9%) 05/24 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.2%(*3.5%) 05/24 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Tamagotchi!

*2.1%(*2.6%) 05/30 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.1%(*2.1%) 05/29 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(--.-%) 05/30 (Sun) 6:30am-6:55am ABC Gokyoudai Monogatari

*1.9%(*3.2%) 05/25 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*1.9%(*1.6%) 05/26 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.6%) 05/29 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*1.9%(*1.4%) 05/29 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.8%(*1.9%) 05/27 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Durarara!!

*1.7%(*3.2%) 05/30 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*1.7%(*2.2%) 05/29 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.6%(*1.9%) 05/25 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.6%(*1.5%) 05/29 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.5%(*1.9%) 05/27 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.5%(*1.1%) 05/29 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*1.5%(*1.0%) 05/29 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.4%(*1.8%) 05/24 (Mon) 2:20am-2:50am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.8%) 05/25 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.4%(*2.4%) 05/27 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.3%(--.-%) 05/26 (Wed) 2:25am-3:25am MBS Katanagatari

*1.2%(*1.7%) 05/26 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.2%(*1.2%) 05/29 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.1%) 05/26 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.0%) 05/27 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.3%) 05/28 (Fri) 3:01am-3:31am TVO Senkō no Night Raid

*1.0%(*1.6%) 05/30 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.2%) 05/30 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*0.8%(*1.5%) 05/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.8%(*1.2%) 05/30 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.5%(*0.3%) 05/25 (Tue) 3:12am-3:42am TVO Arakawa under the bridge

*0.4%(*0.7%) 05/24 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu
```


----------



## cnaw (Jun 1, 2010)

fall in kanto , but the awesomeness remains in kansai...great going fma b


----------



## Goty (Jun 1, 2010)

Kansai is the fail one
But who cares about the ratings there anyway? Kanto is the way to go


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 6, 2010)

05/31/10-06/06/10
*Kanto*


```
19.4%(22.0%) 06/06 (Sun) 6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.1%(13.6%) 06/06 (Sun) 6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.8%(13.8%) 06/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.6%(11.1%) 06/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.8%(*8.1%) 06/04 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.2%(*7.6%) 06/04 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.1%(*9.0%) 06/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.5%(*6.1%) 06/01 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant

*6.5%(*6.4%) 06/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.7%(*4.6%) 06/03 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

-------------------------------

*5.3%(*5.8%) 06/03 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.1%(*4.2%) 06/01 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

*4.9%(*4.1%) 06/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.8%(*4.4%) 06/06 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.6%(*4.9%) 06/02 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.2%(*4.6%) 05/31 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.2%(*3.0%) 06/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.9%(*3.9%) 06/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.9%(*3.6%) 05/31 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.3%(*3.1%) 06/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.1%(*2.2%) 06/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.1%(*2.1%) 06/04 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.9%(*2.3%) 06/05 (Sat) 8:00am-*8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.9%(*2.1%) 06/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.9%(*1.8%) 06/03 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves

*2.8%(*2.1%) 06/05 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.6%(*1.1%) 06/05 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.5%(*2.1%) 06/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.4%(*2.4%) 06/05 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.4%(*2.3%) 06/05 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.4%(*1.6%) 06/05 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.4%(*1.9%) 06/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.3%(*1.9%) 06/01 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.1%(*2.5%) 06/05 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*2.5%) 05/31 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.0%) 06/03 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.0%(*1.7%) 06/04 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!!

*2.0%(*1.6%) 06/06 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.6%) 06/01 (Tue) 6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*2.1%) 06/01 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.7%(*2.0%) 06/01 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.6%(*2.2%) 06/03 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.4%(*0.7%) 06/06 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.1%(*1.7%) 06/02 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.1%(*1.0%) 06/06 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*1.1%(*0.8%) 05/31 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.0%(*1.4%) 06/04 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am TBS Angel Beats!

*1.0%(*1.3%) 06/01 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.0%(*0.9%) 06/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.8%(*0.8%) 06/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.4%) 06/03 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*0.7%(*0.8%) 06/02 (Wed) 1:05am-1:30am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.8%) 06/03 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.7%) 05/31 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid
```


*Kansai*


```
18.2%(18.7%) 06/06 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

11.9%(11.9%) 06/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

11.9%(11.3%) 06/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

11.8%(11.7%) 06/06 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.6%(12.0%) 06/04 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Crayon Shin-chan

*8.1%(*8.8%) 06/04 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*7.7%(*7.7%) 06/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*7.7%(*7.5%) 06/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*7.4%(*6.5%) 06/01 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Kaidan Restaurant

*5.3%(*5.2%) 06/01 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

-------------------------------

*4.7%(*4.7%) 06/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.6%(*4.0%) 06/03 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.2%(*3.3%) 06/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*4.1%(*4.0%) 06/02 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*4.0%(*4.1%) 06/03 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.9%(*2.6%) 06/05 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Angel Beats!

*3.1%(*2.7%) 06/05 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*3.2%(*3.0%) 06/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.8%(*3.1%) 06/06 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*2.7%(*2.1%) 06/06 (Sun) 6:30am-6:55am ABC Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.6%(*2.4%) 06/06 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(*1.7%) 06/05 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*2.5%(*1.9%) 06/01 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.4%(*2.8%) 05/31 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TVO Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.4%(*2.2%) 05/31 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Tamagotchi!

*2.4%(*1.8%) 06/03 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Durarara!!

*2.3%(*2.3%) 05/31 (Mon) 1:54am-2:24am YTV WORKING!!

*2.3%(*1.7%) 06/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.2%(*1.5%) 06/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*2.1%(*2.1%) 06/05 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(*2.1%) 06/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.1%(*1.6%) 06/05 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.0%(*2.5%) 06/02 (Wed) 1:39am-2:23am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*1.9%(*1.5%) 06/05 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.8%(*2.3%) 06/05 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.8%(*1.9%) 06/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.7%(*2.3%) 05/31 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.4%) 05/31 (Mon) 2:30am-3:00am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.4%) 06/03 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.6%(*1.5%) 06/03 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.5%(*1.6%) 06/01 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.5%(--.-%) 06/02 (Wed) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.9%) 06/05 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*1.2%(*1.2%) 06/05 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.9%) 06/02 (Wed) 1:05am-1:30am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.0%) 06/06 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.1%) 06/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.8%) 06/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.8%(*1.2%) 06/02 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*0.8%(*0.4%) 05/31 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.7%(*0.8%) 06/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.6%(*1.1%) 06/04 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TVO Senkō no Night Raid

*0.4%(*1.0%) 06/06 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*0.4%(*0.5%) 06/01 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge
```


----------



## cnaw (Jun 7, 2010)

wow for fmab


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 14, 2010)

06/07/10-06/13/10
*Kanto*


```
16.8%(19.4%) 06/13 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.4%(13.1%) 06/13 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(11.8%) 06/13 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.5%(*8.8%) 06/11 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.4%(*9.6%) 06/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.9%(*8.1%) 06/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.8%(*8.2%) 06/11 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*7.4%(*4.8%) 06/13 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*6.8%(*7.5%) 06/08 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Kaidan Restaurant (End)

*5.7%(*5.1%) 06/08 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

-------------------------------

*4.9%(*5.3%) 06/10 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.6%(*5.7%) 06/10 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.3%(*4.6%) 06/09 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.3%(*3.3%) 06/13 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*4.1%(*3.9%) 06/07 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.9%(*4.2%) 06/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.7%(*4.9%) 06/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.5%(*3.1%) 06/11 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.5%(*2.4%) 06/12 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.4%(*4.2%) 06/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.3%(*3.9%) 06/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.0%(*2.4%) 06/12 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.7%(*2.9%) 06/12 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.7%(*2.4%) 06/12 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.5%(*2.9%) 06/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.5%(*2.6%) 06/12 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.5%(*2.0%) 06/07 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.4%(*1.6%) 06/10 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.1%(*2.0%) 06/10 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.0%(*2.9%) 06/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves

*2.0%(*2.0%) 06/13 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.8%) 06/08 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.9%(*1.7%) 06/08 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.8%(*2.5%) 06/12 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.8%(*0.7%) 06/09 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.6%(*2.0%) 06/11 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!!

*1.6%(*1.0%) 06/11 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am TBS Angel Beats! 

*1.5%(*2.8%) 06/12 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*1.5%(*1.9%) 06/08 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.3%(*1.0%) 06/13 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.2%(*1.1%) 06/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.2%(*1.4%) 06/13 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.2%(*1.1%) 06/09 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.2%(--.-%) 06/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.7%) 06/10 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.0%(*2.3%) 06/08 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*0.7%(*0.8%) 06/10 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.4%) 06/07 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid

*0.6%(*1.0%) 06/08 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*0.4%(*0.5%) 06/10 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)
```


*Kansai*


```
18.6%(18.2%) 06/13 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

14.3%(11.8%) 06/13 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.5%(11.9%) 06/13 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

*9.3%(11.9%) 06/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.4%(*9.6%) 06/11 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Crayon Shin-chan

*8.5%(*7.7%) 06/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*8.2%(*8.1%) 06/11 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*7.0%(*7.4%) 06/08 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Kaidan Restaurant (End)

*6.7%(*4.7%) 06/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*5.6%(*5.3%) 06/08 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e

-------------------------------

*4.1%(*2.8%) 06/13 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.8%(*4.6%) 06/10 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*3.4%(*4.0%) 06/10 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.4%(*3.2%) 06/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.9%(*2.4%) 06/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Tamagotchi!

*2.7%(*4.2%) 06/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.7%(*4.1%) 06/09 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*2.7%(*2.3%) 06/13 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.6%(*2.4%) 06/07 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TVO Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.5%(*3.9%) 06/12 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Angel Beats!

*2.5%(*3.1%) 06/12 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*2.4%(*2.7%) 06/13 (Sun) 6:30am-6:55am ABC Gokyoudai Monogatari

*2.4%(*2.4%) 06/10 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Durarara!!

*2.4%(*2.3%) 06/07 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV WORKING!!

*2.3%(*1.6%) 06/10 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*2.1%(*2.5%) 06/08 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.1%(*2.1%) 06/12 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(*1.7%) 06/07 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.1%) 06/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*1.9%(*1.2%) 06/12 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.0%) 06/09 (Wed) 1:29am-2:13am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*1.7%(*1.7%) 06/07 (Mon) 2:20am-2:50am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.7%(--.-%) 06/08 (Tue) 6:30pm-7:00pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.6%(*2.6%) 06/13 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.6%(*1.8%) 06/12 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.6%(--.-%) 06/08 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.5%(*1.2%) 06/12 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser

*1.4%(*2.6%) 06/12 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.4%(*1.7%) 06/10 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.4%(*0.9%) 06/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.2%(*1.0%) 06/13 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.8%) 06/12 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.1%(*2.1%) 06/12 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.1%(*1.5%) 06/08 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.1%(--.-%) 06/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.4%) 06/13 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.9%(*1.0%) 06/09 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.8%) 06/09 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*0.8%(*1.9%) 06/12 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*0.8%(*0.7%) 06/13 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*0.7%(*0.9%) 06/10 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.8%) 06/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.6%(*2.2%) 06/12 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*0.3%(*0.6%) 06/11 (Fri) 2:00am-2:30am TVO Senkō no Night Raid

*0.3%(*0.4%) 06/08 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge
```


----------



## cnaw (Jun 14, 2010)

brotherhood rockin in kansai.....yipppppppppeeeeeeeee


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, Keep it up.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 21, 2010)

06/14/10-06/20/10
*Kanto*


```
18.0%(16.8%) 06/20 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.7%(11.1%) 06/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.4%(12.4%) 06/20 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.9%(*8.4%) 06/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.0%(--.-%) 06/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.8%(*7.9%) 06/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.8%(*4.3%) 06/16 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.5%(*4.9%) 06/17 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.3%(*7.4%) 06/20 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*5.1%(*3.7%) 06/16 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

-------------------------------

*5.0%(*4.6%) 06/17 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*3.4%) 06/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.7%(*3.5%) 06/18 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.5%(*3.3%) 06/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.1%(*2.7%) 06/19 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.0%(*2.7%) 06/19 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.9%(*3.5%) 06/19 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.9%(*2.4%) 06/19 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.9%(*2.4%) 06/19 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.8%(*2.5%) 06/14 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.7%(*4.3%) 06/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.7%(*3.0%) 06/19 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.6%(*1.9%) 06/15 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.6%(*2.5%) 06/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.6%(*2.4%) 06/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.6%(*2.0%) 06/20 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*2.3%(*2.0%) 06/17 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves

*2.3%(*1.8%) 06/19 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.3%(*1.5%) 06/19 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.0%(*1.5%) 06/15 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.0%(*1.1%) 06/17 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.9%(*1.9%) 06/15 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.8%(*1.0%) 06/15 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*1.7%(*2.1%) 06/17 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.6%(*1.2%) 06/16 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.5%(*2.5%) 06/19 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.5%(*2.4%) 06/17 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.5%(*1.2%) 06/16 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.4%(*1.6%) 06/18 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!!

*1.3%(*1.2%) 06/14 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.3%(*1.2%) 06/20 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.2%(*0.7%) 06/14 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid

*1.1%(*1.3%) 06/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.1%(*0.6%) 06/15 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.7%(*2.5%) 06/19 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Angel Beats!

*0.9%(*1.8%) 06/16 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.3%) 06/20 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge

*0.7%(*0.4%) 06/17 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.7%) 06/17 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)
```


*Kansai*


```
18.1%(18.6%) 06/20 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

11.9%(14.3%) 06/20 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

13.4%(10.5%) 06/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

13.2%(*9.3%) 06/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.5%(*8.5%) 06/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*7.5%(--.-%) 06/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*5.0%(*6.7%) 06/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.4%(*3.8%) 06/17 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.2%(*4.1%) 06/20 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.1%(*2.7%) 06/16 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

-------------------------------

*3.8%(*3.4%) 06/17 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.4%(*1.8%) 06/16 (Wed) 1:29am-2:13am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*3.3%(*2.7%) 06/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.3%(*2.4%) 06/20 (Sun) 6:30am-6:55am ABC Gokyoudai Monogatari

*3.1%(*3.4%) 06/16 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.6%(*2.1%) 06/15 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.5%(*2.0%) 06/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.3%(*2.7%) 06/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.3%(*2.1%) 06/14 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.3%(*1.6%) 06/20 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.2%(*1.3%) 06/19 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.0%(*1.4%) 06/17 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.9%(*1.4%) 06/19 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.9%(*1.1%) 06/15 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.8%(*2.4%) 06/17 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Durarara!!

*1.8%(*2.3%) 06/17 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~

*1.7%(*2.5%) 06/19 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Angel Beats!

*1.7%(*2.1%) 06/19 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*1.5%(*1.6%) 06/15 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.4%(*2.5%) 06/19 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*1.3%(*1.9%) 06/19 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.2%) 06/20 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.5%) 06/19 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Seikon no Qwaser (End)

*1.1%(*1.1%) 06/16 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.8%) 06/19 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.1%(*0.6%) 06/19 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*1.0%(*1.6%) 06/19 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.0%(*1.1%) 06/19 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.0%(*0.8%) 06/20 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*1.0%(*0.3%) 06/18 (Fri) 3:03am-3:33am TVO Senkō no Night Raid

*0.9%(*1.4%) 06/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.9%(*0.9%) 06/16 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*0.9%(*0.9%) 06/16 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.7%) 06/14 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.4%(*1.0%) 06/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.4%(*0.3%) 06/15 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge

*0.3%(*0.7%) 06/17 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)
```


----------



## cnaw (Jun 22, 2010)

thx for the great info mate..ur doing an awesome job..
and another awesome week for fma brotherhood....


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 28, 2010)

06/21/10-06/27/10
*Kanto*


```
18.5%(18.0%) 06/27 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.3%(11.4%) 06/27 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.5%(12.7%) 06/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.5%(10.9%) 06/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.9%(*5.8%) 06/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.3%(--.-%) 06/25 (Sat) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Yonimo Fushigi na Nazonazo Special

*6.1%(*7.0%) 06/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.7%(*5.3%) 06/27 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*5.3%(*5.5%) 06/24 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.2%(*5.0%) 06/24 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.2%(*4.2%) 06/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

-------------------------------

*5.0%(*5.8%) 06/23 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.5%(*3.5%) 06/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*4.2%(--.-%) 06/21 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.9%(*5.1%) 06/23 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.7%(--.-%) 06/21 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.2%(*2.9%) 06/26 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.2%(*2.6%) 06/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*3.1%(*2.7%) 06/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.0%(*2.9%) 06/26 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.7%(*3.7%) 06/25 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.7%(*2.7%) 06/26 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.4%(*2.3%) 06/26 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.4%(*1.4%) 06/25 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Durarara!! (End) 

*2.3%(*3.1%) 06/26 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi Gokyoudai Monogatari (End) 

*2.3%(*3.0%) 06/26 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.3%(*2.3%) 06/24 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves

*2.2%(*2.8%) 06/21 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.2%(*2.3%) 06/26 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.1%(*1.9%) 06/22 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*2.0%(*2.0%) 06/22 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.0%(*1.8%) 06/22 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.0%(*1.0%) 06/25 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am TBS Angel Beats! (End) 

*1.9%(*2.9%) 06/26 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.9%(*1.5%) 06/23 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*1.5%) 06/24 (Thu) 2:30am-3:00am TBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~ (End)

*1.8%(*2.6%) 06/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.8%(*2.6%) 06/22 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.7%(*1.5%) 06/26 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.5%(*2.6%) 06/20 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun) (End)

*1.5%(*1.7%) 06/24 (Thu) 3:00am-3:30am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.5%(*1.6%) 06/23 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.1%) 06/22 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.2%(*2.0%) 06/24 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.2%(*0.8%) 06/27 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the bridge (End)

*1.0%(*1.2%) 06/21 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid

*1.0%(*0.6%) 06/24 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.3%) 06/21 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.9%(*1.1%) 06/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.8%(*1.3%) 06/27 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.7%(*0.7%) 06/24 (Thu) 2:20am-2:45am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)
```


*Kansai*


```
19.7%(18.1%) 06/27 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

14.1%(11.9%) 06/27 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.8%(13.2%) 06/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

10.5%(13.4%) 06/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

10.1%(*8.5%) 06/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*8.4%(--.-%) 06/25 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm ABC Doraemon Yonimo Fushigi na Nazonazo Special

*6.9%(*7.5%) 06/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*4.3%(*5.0%) 06/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.1%(*4.4%) 06/24 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*3.9%(*4.2%) 06/27 (Sun) 8:10am-08:30am NHK The new Three Musketeers

-------------------------------

*3.5%(*4.1%) 06/23 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.2%(*3.8%) 06/24 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.1%(*1.8%) 06/24 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Durarara!! (End)

*3.1%(--.-%) 06/21 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.0%(*1.8%) 06/24 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am MBS Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~ (End)

*3.0%(--.-%) 06/21 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV WORKING!! 

*2.9%(*3.4%) 06/23 (Wed) 1:44am-2:28am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō

*2.8%(*3.3%) 06/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.7%(*3.1%) 06/23 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.6%(*1.4%) 06/26 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*2.5%(*2.3%) 06/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.5%(*1.7%) 06/26 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Angel Beats! (End)

*2.4%(--.-%) 06/21 (Mon) 2:20am-2:50am YTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun) (End)

*2.3%(--.-%) 06/21 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.2%(*2.3%) 06/21 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.1%(*2.6%) 06/22 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.0%(*3.3%) 06/27 (Sun) 6:30am-6:55am ABC Gokyoudai Monogatari (End)

*1.9%(*2.5%) 06/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*1.9%(*2.0%) 06/24 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.8%(*2.2%) 06/26 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.8%(*1.1%) 06/26 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.7%(*1.1%) 06/26 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*1.6%(*1.0%) 06/26 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.5%(*1.0%) 06/26 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.4%(*1.9%) 06/22 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.3%(*2.3%) 06/27 (Sun) 6:15am-6:45am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.3%(*1.3%) 06/27 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN Tokusen Hoosoo Pain Raishuu! (Rerun) (End)

*1.3%(*1.1%) 06/23 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.9%) 06/23 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.2%(*0.3%) 06/24 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

*1.2%(--.-%) 06/26 (Sat) 3:28am-4:03am MBS Black Lagoon (Rerun) (New)

*1.0%(*1.9%) 06/26 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.0%(*1.7%) 06/26 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*1.0%(*1.3%) 06/26 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.0%) 06/27 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*0.8%(*1.0%) 06/25 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TVO Senkō no Night Raid

*0.8%(*0.7%) 06/21 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.8%(--.-%) 06/23 (Wed) 2:25am-3:25am MBS Katanagatari

*0.7%(*0.9%) 06/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.6%(*0.4%) 06/22 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge

*0.4%(*0.4%) 06/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi
```


----------



## cnaw (Jun 28, 2010)

FMAB FTW............


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 29, 2010)

Weekly Shonen Magazine Animated Titles Average TV Ratings

*Spoiler*: __ 



27.8% 1968 Kyojin no Hoshi (TV) 

23.3% 1985 Gegege no Kitarō (TV 3/1985)

19.0% 1969 Tiger Mask

17.7% 1965 Wonder Three

17.3% 1968 Cyborg 009 (TV/1968)

16.9% 1977 Shin Kyojin no Hoshi

16.3% 1984 The Kabocha Wine

15.7% 1990 Heisei Tensai Bakabon

14.8% 1997 Kindaichi Shounen no Jikenbo

13.6% 1996 Gegege no Kitarō (TV 4/1996)

12.8% 1993 Aoki Densetsu Shoot!

12.6% 1979 Shin Kyojin no Hoshi II

11.7% 1972 Devilman

11.4% 1980 Tsurikichi Sampei

11.4% 1977 Teppei

11.3% 1999 GTO

11.3% 1991 Marude Dameo

11.0% 1997 Cooking Master Boy

10.6% 1979 Cyborg 009 (TV 2/1979)

10.5% 1977 Song of Baseball Enthusiasts

*9.9% 1984 Ashita Tenki ni Nare!

*9.7% 1989 Akuma-kun

*9.4% 1980 Ashita no Joe 2

*9.0% 1987 Mister Ajikko

*8.3% 1990 The Three-eyed One

*8.2% 2007 Gegege no Kitarō (TV 5/2007)

*7.2% 1981 Tiger Mask II

*6.2% 1988 Meimon! Daisan Yakyuubu

*6.1% 1999 Rerere no Tensai Bakabon

*4.8% 2001 RAVE

*4.5% 2002 Monkey Typhoon

*4.5% 2000 Hajime no Ippo

*4.3% 1999 Shota no Sushi

*4.2% 2002 GetBackers

*3.8% 2003 Detective School Q

*3.5% 1982 Ai no Senshi Rainbowman

*3.4% 2002 Cyborg 009 The Cyborg Soldier

*3.3% 2009 FAIRY TAIL (Ongoing)

*2.9% 2004 School Rumble

*2.2% 2000 Love Hina

*2.0% 2006 Air Gear

*2.0% 2002 Cromartie High School

*1.7% 2006 Negima!?

*1.7% 2005 Negima!

*1.5% 2005 Suzuka

*1.4% 2007 Over Drive 

*1.4% 2006 School Rumble: 2nd Semester

*1.3% 2003 SAMURAI DEEPER KYO 


Unknown TV Ratings Reports 
--.-% 1963 8 Man

--.-% 1966 Harisu no Kaze

--.-% 1968 Gegege no Kitarō (TV 1/1968)

--.-% 1970 Ashita no Joe

--.-% 1971 Gegege no Kitarō (TV 2/1971)

--.-% 1971 Tensai Bakabon

--.-% 1973 Karate Baka Ichidai

--.-% 1975 Ganso Tensai Bakabon





Weekly Shonen Sunday Animated Titles Average TV Ratings

*Spoiler*: __ 



30.2% 1965 Obake no Q-Taro (TV 1/1965)

25.6% 1985 Touch

19.2% 1988 Osomatsu-kun (TV 2)

18.9% 1983 Paaman (Color 30 min Sunday Edition)

18.5% 1967 Oraa Guzura Dado (TV 1/1967)

18.3% 1969 Mooretsu Atarou

17.8% 1981 Urusei Yatsura

16.7% 1982 Sasuga no Sarutobi

16.6% 1981 Dasshu Kappei

16.2% 1984 Gu Gu Ganmo

15.9% 1985 Obake no Q-Taro (30 minute Sunday Edition)

14.6% 1996 Detective Conan (Ongoing) 

14.4% 1983 Paaman (Color Version of 15 minutes)

13.8% 1980 Ganbare Genki

13.7% 1993 Ghost Sweeper Mikami 

12.7% 2000 Inuyasha

12.0% 1993 YAIBA 

11.8% 1969 Kurenai Sanshiro

11.2% 1991 Ore wa Chokkaku

11.2% 1985  Obake no Q-Taro (15 minute version)

10.3% 1996 Ganbarist! Shun

10.2% 1998 Dokkiri Doctor

*9.5% 1989 Ranma ½

*9.3% 1990 Mooretsu Atarou (TV 2)

*8.6% 1991 21 Emon

*7.8% 2003 Zatch Bell

*7.2% 1985 Musashi no Ken

*6.2% 1995 H2

*6.0% 2004 Yakitate!! Japan

*5.9% 1987 Kamen no Ninja Akakage

*5.7% 1984 Futari Daka

*5.6% 1997 Flame of Recca

*5.3% 2006 Kekkaishi

*5.1% 1987 Oraa Guzura Dado (TV 2/1987)

*4.8% 1986 Musashi no Ken Seishun-hen

*4.4% 1989 Patlabor The Mobile Police

*3.9% 2005 The Law of Ueki

*3.6% 2005 MÄR

*3.5% 2004 Dan Doh!!

*3.2% 2007 Hayate the Combat Butler

*2.9% 2008 Zettai Karen Children

*2.7% 2002 Tenshi na Konamaiki

*2.4% 2006 KenIchi the Mightiest Disciple

*2.4% 2001 PROJECT ARMS 

*2.3% 2009 Cross Game

*2.1% 2009 Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*2.1% 2006 Bakegyamon

*2.1% 2004 Monkey Turn

*2.0% 2004 Monkey Turn V

*1.6% 2009 Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen


Unknown TV Ratings Reports
--.-% 1966 Osomatsu-kun

--.-% 1967 Paaman (Black & White) 

--.-% 1969 Umeboshi Denka

--.-% 1969 Ninpu Kamui Gaiden

--.-% 1969 Dororo

--.-% 1970 Otoko Do-Aho! Koshien

--.-% 1971 Shin Obake no Q-Taro

--.-% 1973 Dororon Enma-kun





Weekly Shonen Champion Animated Titles Average TV Ratings

*Spoiler*: __ 



16.5% 1976 Dokaben

13.3% 1983 Mirai Keisatsu Urashiman

10.1% 1984 Ranpou

*9.9% 2004 Black Jack

*8.8% 1973 Cutey Honey

*7.4% 2006 Black Jack 21

*7.0% 1997 Cutey Honey Flash

*5.9% 1987 Kamen no Ninja Akakage

*5.9% 1983 Plawres Sanshiro

*4.5% 1989 Gaki Deka

*4.1% 2002 Seven of Seven

*3.9% 1982 Don Dracula

*3.8% 2001 S-CRY-ed

*1.8% 2001 Baki the Grappler

*1.6% 2004 Mai-HiME

*1.6% 2002 Hungry Heart - Wild Striker

*1.6% 2001 Grappler Baki Maximum Tournament

*1.5% 2005 GUNxSWORD

*1.2% 2005 Mai-Otome

*1.1% 2001 Babel II - Beyond Infinity

*0.9% 2003 Nanaka 6/17

Unknown TV Ratings Reports
--.-% 1973 Microid S

--.-% 1973 Babel II


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 4, 2010)

06/28/10-07/04/10
*Kanto*


```
19.9%(18.5%) 07/04 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.0%(12.3%) 07/04 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.3%(*7.3%) 07/02 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.9%(--.-%) 07/02 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*7.6%(*7.9%) 07/03 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.5%(*6.1%) 07/04 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.7%(--.-%) 06/29 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:54pm  TV Asashi Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e Sayonara Special (End)

*5.6%(*5.3%) 07/01 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.6%(*5.2%) 07/01 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.8%(*5.0%) 06/30 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Ganbare Inazuma Japan! Mezase Sekaiichi!! Special

-------------------------------

*4.5%(*2.0%) 06/29 (Tue) 2:00am-2:30am TBS K-ON! 

*4.1%(*4.5%) 07/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*4.0%(*3.7%) 06/28 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.6%(*4.2%) 06/28 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.4%(*5.2%) 07/04 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (End)

*3.4%(*3.2%) 07/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*3.2%(*2.7%) 07/02 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*1.8%) 07/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.7%(*2.3%) 07/03 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.6%(*3.2%) 07/03 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.6%(--.-%) 07/02 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II (New) 

*2.5%(*2.7%) 07/03 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.5%(*2.3%) 07/01 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina - The Tatami Galaxy/House of Five Leaves (End)

*2.4%(*2.2%) 07/03 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.4%(*1.9%) 07/03 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.3%(*3.1%) 07/04 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.2%(*2.4%) 07/03 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.2%(--.-%) 07/01 (Thu) 1:40am-2:10am TBS Amagami SS (New)

*2.0%(*2.2%) 06/28 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.0%(*1.5%) 07/01 (Thu) 2:10am-2:40am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.8%(*1.7%) 07/03 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.8%(*0.9%) 07/04 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.6%(*1.9%) 06/30 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*1.0%) 06/28 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Senkō no Night Raid (End)

*1.6%(*0.9%) 06/28 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.5%(*2.0%) 06/29 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.3%(*1.5%) 06/30 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.4%) 06/29 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*0.9%(*1.8%) 06/29 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*0.6%(*1.2%) 07/01 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*0.5%(*2.1%) 06/29 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*0.5%(*0.8%) 07/04 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.4%(*1.0%) 07/01 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.7%) 07/01 (Thu) 3:40am-4:05am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

*0.2%(--.-%) 07/01 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes (New)
```

*Kansai*


```
17.0%(19.7%) 07/04 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

11.5%(14.1%) 07/04 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.3%(*8.4%) 07/02 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm ABC Doraemon

11.1%(--.-%) 07/02 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Crayon Shin-chan

*7.4%(10.1%) 07/03 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*6.7%(*6.9%) 07/04 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am ABC Heartcatch Precure!

*5.6%(*4.3%) 07/04 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (End)

*4.2%(*4.1%) 07/01 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.0%(*2.6%) 07/03 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS K-ON!!

*3.9%(--.-%) 06/29 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:54pm ABC Stitch!: Itazura eirian no dai booken e Sayonara Special (End)

-------------------------------

*3.6%(*3.2%) 07/01 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.6%(*1.9%) 07/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am YTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*3.3%(*1.5%) 07/03 (Sat) 2:50am-3:20am MBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*3.2%(*3.5%) 06/30 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:55pm TVO Ganbare Inazuma Japan! Mezase Sekaiichi!! Special

*3.0%(*3.1%) 06/28 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.6%(*2.9%) 06/30 (Wed) 1:29am-2:13am YTV Yume o Kanaeru Zō (End)

*2.5%(--.-%) 07/01 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Kuroshitsuji II (New)

*2.5%(--.-%) 07/03 (Sat) 3:20am-3:50am MBS Mitsudomoe (New)

*2.4%(*2.5%) 07/04 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.4%(*0.7%) 07/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.3%(*2.8%) 07/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.3%(*0.4%) 07/04 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TVO Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*2.2%(--.-%) 06/28 (Mon) 2:50am-3:20am YTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin (Rerun) (New)

*2.1%(--.-%) 07/01 (Thu) 1:50am-2:50am MBS Ashita no Joe 2 (Rerun)

*2.0%(*1.0%) 07/03 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.9%(*3.0%) 06/28 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV WORKING!! (End) 

*1.9%(*2.1%) 06/29 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*1.9%(--.-%) 06/29 (Tue) 6:30pm-7:00pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.9%(--.-%) 06/29 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.8%(*2.3%) 06/28 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.8%(*1.9%) 07/01 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.7%(*1.8%) 07/03 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.7%(*1.0%) 07/03 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TVO Transformers: Animated

*1.7%(*1.4%) 06/29 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.5%(*1.6%) 07/03 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.3%(*1.8%) 07/03 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TVO SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.3%(*1.7%) 07/03 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TVO Keroro Gunsou

*1.3%(*1.0%) 07/03 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.3%(--.-%) 06/30 (Wed) 2:00am-3:00am MBS Ashita no Joe 2

*1.2%(*2.2%) 06/28 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.3%) 06/30 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.2%) 06/30 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*0.6%(*0.8%) 06/28 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.5%(*0.8%) 07/02 (Fri) 2:35am-3:05am TVO Senkō no Night Raid (End)

*0.5%(*0.6%) 06/29 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Arakawa under the bridge (End)

*0.4%(*1.0%) 07/04 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*0.2%(*1.2%) 07/01 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 13, 2010)

07/05/10-07/11/10
*Kanto*


```
17.9%(19.9%) 07/11 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.6%(12.0%) 07/11 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.0%(--.-%) 07/11 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(*9.9%) 07/09 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.8%(--.-%) 07/11 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.7%(10.3%) 07/09 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.2%(*7.6%) 07/10 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.2%(*4.8%) 07/07 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.7%(--.-%) 07/07 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.3%(--.-%) 07/11 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two (New)

-------------------------------

*4.8%(--.-%) 07/11 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.4%(*6.5%) 07/11 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*4.0%(*4.0%) 07/05 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.8%(*3.6%) 07/05 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.8%(--.-%) 07/06 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~ (New) 

*3.5%(*2.3%) 07/11 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.4%(*2.5%) 07/08 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV  Noitamina - Moyashimon (Live Action) (New)/Shiki (New)

*3.2%(--.-%) 07/06 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars (New)

*2.6%(*2.4%) 07/10 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.4%(*2.5%) 07/10 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.4%(*2.0%) 07/05 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.3%(*2.6%) 07/10 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.3%(*2.4%) 07/10 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.3%(*1.6%) 07/10 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.2%(*2.7%) 07/10 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(*3.1%) 07/11 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.0%(*1.8%) 07/10 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.9%(**.*) 07/06 (Tue) 1:55am-2:25am TBS K-ON!!

*1.8%(*3.4%) 07/11 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*1.8%(*2.2%) 07/10 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*1.8%(*1.5%) 07/06 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*0.9%) 07/06 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.7%(*1.6%) 07/07 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*0.5%) 07/06 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.5%(*1.6%) 07/05 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.4%(*1.3%) 07/06 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.3%(*2.0%) 07/08 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.3%(*0.6%) 07/08 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*1.2%(*2.2%) 07/08 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.2%(*1.8%) 07/11 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.2%(*1.3%) 07/07 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 07/07 (Wed) 1:25am-1:50am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.9%(--.-%) 07/05 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (New)

*0.8%(*0.5%) 07/11 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.8%(*0.4%) 07/08 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.3%) 07/08 (Thu) 3:40am-4:05am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.2%) 07/08 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

**.*%(*2.6%) 07/09 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II

**.*%(*3.2%) 07/09 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

-------------------------------

*6.2%(*5.6%) 07/08 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Pokémon: Arceus and the Jewel of Life
```

*Kansai* (Incomplete)


```
*7.4%(--.-%) 07/11 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Sengoku Basara Two (New)

*6.5%(--.-%) 07/06 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm ABC Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~ (New)

*6.2%(--.-%) 07/06 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm ABC Digimon Xros Wars (New)

*3.7%(*3.2%) 07/07 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.2%(--.-%) 07/07 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.8%(*3.0%) 07/05 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.3%(*1.2%) 07/05 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.2%(*1.8%) 07/05 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.1%(*1.9%) 07/06 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.0%(*2.5%) 07/08 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am MBS Kuroshitsuji II

*1.7%(--.-%) 07/05 (Mon) 2:19am-2:49am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago (New)

*1.6%(*1.9%) 07/06 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TVO Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.5%(*2.2%) 07/05 (Mon) 2:52am-3:22am YTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin (Rerun)

*1.5%(*0.8%) 07/07 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(--.-%) 07/08 1:50am-2:50am MBS Sengoku BASARA en EDITION joo no maki

*1.4%(*1.8%) 07/08 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Heroman

*1.0%(*1.7%) 07/06 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.0%(*1.0%) 07/07 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(--.-%) 07/07 (Wed) 1:25am-1:50am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.6%) 07/05 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.5%(*0.2%) 07/08 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Dora (Rerun)

-------------------------------

*4.2%(*4.2%) 07/08 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:54pm Pokémon: Arceus and the Jewel of Life
```


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2010)

> *1.7%(--.-%) 07/05 (Mon) 2:19am-2:49am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago (New)



I think Tegami Bachi got some similar rating


----------



## cnaw (Jul 14, 2010)

basara starts well...wow


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 20, 2010)

Bumping this thread. 

Wow, at Sengoku Basara. 

I'm interested to know how much One Piece got this week.


----------



## cnaw (Jul 20, 2010)

I wanna see this week's ratings . .


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 20, 2010)

07/12/10-07/18/10 (Incomplete)
*Kanto*


```
15.1%(17.9%) 07/18 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.3%(13.6%) 07/18 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.7%(12.0%) 07/18 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.6%(*8.8%) 07/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.4%(*9.0%) 07/16 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*7.4%(*8.2%) 07/17 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.9%(*4.4%) 07/11 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.7%(*8.7%) 07/16 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*5.6%(--.-%) 07/15 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.8%(--.-%) 07/15 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.8%(*4.8%) 07/18 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

-------------------------------------------------

*4.4%(*6.2%) 07/14 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.3%(*5.7%) 07/14 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.2%(*4.6%) 07/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.8%(*4.0%) 07/12 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.8%(*3.8%) 07/12 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.7%(*3.8%) 07/13 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.4%(*1.2%) 07/15 (Thu) 1:40am-2:10am TBS Amagami SS

*3.3%(*3.2%) 07/13 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.0%(*1.8%) 07/13 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.9%(*2.3%) 07/17 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.7%(*2.4%) 07/17 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.6%(*2.6%) 07/17 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.6%(*3.5%) 07/18 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.6%(**.*%) 07/16 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.3%) 07/17 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.4%(*3.4%) 07/15 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)/Shiki

*2.4%(*2.4%) 07/12 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.4%(*2.3%) 07/17 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.3%(*2.2%) 07/17 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(*5.3%) 07/18 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*2.1%(*1.8%) 07/13 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.0%(*1.9%) 07/13 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.0%(*1.8%) 07/17 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*1.8%(*1.7%) 07/14 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.7%(*1.8%) 07/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*1.3%(*1.6%) 07/13 (Tue) 1:24am-1:54am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.0%(*1.5%) 07/12 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.7%(*0.9%) 07/12 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*1.6%(*1.4%) 07/13 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.6%(*1.2%) 07/14 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.0%) 07/14 (Wed) 1:25am-1:50am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.3%(*2.1%) 07/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*0.8%(*1.2%) 07/18 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

-------------------------------------------------

19.0%(--.-%) 07/16 (Fri) 9:00pm-11:24pm NTV Howl's Moving Castle
```

*Kansai*
?????????


----------



## Heretic (Jul 21, 2010)

_damnnnnnn_, Jap has so much anime s


----------



## Goty (Jul 21, 2010)

When Sazae can't do better than a 15 you know it was a slow weekend for some reason...


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay, now lol @ Sengoku Basara. 

Yeah, it's a slow week for sure.


----------



## cnaw (Jul 24, 2010)

wat a drop for sengoku.....i guess the high rating was because ppl were expecting to see more FMA....


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 24, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Okay, now lol @ Sengoku Basara.
> 
> Yeah, it's a slow week for sure.



And the episode was so good


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 24, 2010)

Japan can't handle manly anime anymore, that's why Sengoku ratings fell like that.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2010)

07/19/10-07/25/10
*Kanto*


```
*5.9%(*7.4%) 07/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.6%(*4.8%) 07/25 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*5.4%(*6.9%) 07/25 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.4%(*4.3%) 07/21 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.1%(*5.6%) 07/22 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.0%(*4.4%) 07/21 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.8%(*4.8%) 07/22 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.1%(**.*%) 07/24 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:25am ETV Curious George TV

*3.9%(*3.8%) 07/19 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.6%(*3.7%) 07/20 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.6%(*3.8%) 07/19 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.6%(*2.6%) 07/23 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

-------------------------------

*3.4%(*4.2%) 07/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.7%(*1.7%) 07/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.7%(*1.7%) 07/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.6%(*2.4%) 07/22 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)/Shiki 

*2.5%(*2.6%) 07/24 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.3%(*3.3%) 07/20 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.3%(*3.0%) 07/20 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.2%(*3.1%) 07/24 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.2%(*2.7%) 07/24 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.2%(*2.6%) 07/24 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.2%(*2.5%) 07/24 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.2%(*2.4%) 07/19 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.1%) 07/20 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.8%(*1.7%) 07/24 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*1.8%(*2.1%) 07/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*1.7%(*2.4%) 07/24 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.7%(*1.8%) 07/21 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*3.4%) 07/22 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Amagami SS

*1.6%(*1.0%) 07/19 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.5%(*2.5%) 07/22 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.5%(*1.7%) 07/19 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*1.5%(*1.6%) 07/21 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.2%) 07/23 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II

*1.3%(*1.3%) 07/20 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.2%(*2.0%) 07/20 (Tue) 2:50am-3:20am TBS K-ON!!

*1.0%(*1.6%) 07/21 (Wed) 1:25am-1:50am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.7%) 07/22 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman

*0.6%(*0.3%) 07/22 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.5%(*0.7%) 07/22 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.2%(*0.1%) 07/22 (Thu) 3:40am-4:05am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

-------------------------------

20.2%(--.-%) 07/23 (Fri) 9:00pm-10:54pm NTV My Neighbor Totoro
```


----------



## stardust (Jul 27, 2010)

It's impressive, but not at all surprising that Totoro got a 20% share in the ratings.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 28, 2010)

*1.8%(*2.1%) 07/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 28, 2010)

Krauser Joestar said:


> *1.8%(*2.1%) 07/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two



You do know japanese don't like that cool stuff anymore. They enjoy jacking off to pre-teens that play guitars now.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, i thinks that's a well known fact to everyone who follows anime for quite some time.

It's still rage worthy though.


----------



## cnaw (Jul 29, 2010)

low ratings again..wats up with the ppl in japan...


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 2, 2010)

07/26/10-08/01/10


```
15.9%(17.3%) 08/01 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.8%(--.-%) 08/01 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.4%(--.-%) 08/01 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.2%(--.-%) 08/01 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.7%(--.-%) 07/30 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Natsuyasumi Gentei! Anime Matsuri Crayon Shin-chan

*7.0%(*5.9%) 07/31 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.8%(--.-%) 07/30 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Natsuyasumi Gentei! Anime Matsuri Doraemon

*6.4%(*5.4%) 08/01 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.3%(*5.6%) 08/01 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.7%(*5.0%) 07/28 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

-------------------------------

*4.5%(*5.4%) 07/28 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.3%(*3.4%) 08/01 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*4.0%(*4.8%) 07/29 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special

*3.7%(*3.6%) 07/27 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.5%(*3.6%) 07/26 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.3%(*2.3%) 07/27 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.2%(*3.9%) 07/26 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.9%(**.*%) 08/01 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.8%(**.*%) 07/29 (Thu) 1:40am-2:10am TBS Amagami SS

*2.6%(**.*%) 07/26 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.5%(*3.6%) 07/30 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*1.8%) 08/01 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*2.5%(**.*%) 07/29 (Thu) 2:10am-2:40am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.3%(*2.7%) 08/01 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.2%(*1.2%) 07/27 (Tue) 2:50am-3:20am TBS K-ON!!

*2.3%(**.*%) 07/30 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II

*2.3%(**.*%) 07/29 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)/Shiki

*2.2%(**.*%) 07/31 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.2%(**.*%) 07/31 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.2%(**.*%) 07/31 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*1.9%(**.*%) 07/27 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.9%(**.*%) 07/31 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.8%(*2.7%) 08/01 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.8%(**.*%) 07/31 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.7%(**.*%) 07/27 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.7%(**.*%) 07/31 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*1.7%(**.*%) 07/28 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.7%(**.*%) 07/29 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman 

*1.6%(*2.2%) 07/31 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.6%(*1.7%) 07/31 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.5%(*1.9%) 07/27 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.3%(**.*%) 08/01 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.2%(**.*%) 07/28 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(**.*%) 07/29 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.6%(**.*%) 08/01 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu
```


----------



## cnaw (Aug 2, 2010)

man , i miss my fma (((


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 2, 2010)

>Basara has higher ratings than K-On.

The best.


----------



## stardust (Aug 2, 2010)

Kuroshitsuji got 2.3%, really? That's good to hear.


----------



## MdB (Aug 2, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> >Basara has higher ratings than K-On.
> 
> The best.



I thought you liked that repetitive trite.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 2, 2010)

MdB said:


> I thought you liked that repetitive trite.


I don't like it. I just don't despise it with every fibre of my being.


----------



## cnaw (Aug 4, 2010)

i think sengoku will continue to stay in 2.5-3.5 range....


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 4, 2010)

I wonder how Rainbow is doing over there.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2010)

Why don't you look at the ratings and find out. :/


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 4, 2010)

Erhm, i couldn't find it on the list, that's why i said that. I wasn't looking hard enough anyway.

*1.7%(**.*%) 07/27 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

No surprises here.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 11, 2010)

08/02/10-08/08/10


```
10.3%(11.8%) 08/08 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.2%(10.4%) 08/08 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.5%(*9.2%) 08/08 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.4%(*7.7%) 08/06 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*6.9%(*6.8%) 08/06 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.0%(*6.4%) 08/08 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.0%(*4.7%) 08/04 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*6.0%(*4.5%) 08/04 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.5%(*7.0%) 08/07 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.3%(--.-%) 08/05 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

-------------------------------

*4.9%(*3.7%) 08/03 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*4.5%(*6.3%) 08/08 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.4%(*4.0%) 08/05 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.0%(*3.5%) 08/02 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.0%(*3.3%) 08/03 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.7%(*3.2%) 08/02 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.0%(*2.5%) 08/08 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*2.7%(*2.3%) 08/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.7%(*2.3%) 08/05 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)/Shiki

*2.5%(*2.2%) 08/07 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.4%(*2.2%) 08/03 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.4%(*2.2%) 08/07 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.3%(*4.3%) 08/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.3%(*2.2%) 08/07 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.3%(*1.6%) 08/07 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.9%(*2.9%) 08/08 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*1.9%(*1.9%) 08/03 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.9%(*1.8%) 08/07 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.9%(*1.5%) 08/03 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.8%(*1.7%) 08/07 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*1.7%(*2.8%) 08/05 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.7%(*1.7%) 08/03 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.7%(*1.6%) 08/07 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.6%(*2.6%) 08/02 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.6%(*2.5%) 08/05 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.5%(*1.3%) 08/08 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.4%(*1.7%) 08/04 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.3%(*1.8%) 08/08 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.3%(*1.7%) 08/05 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman 

*1.3%(*1.2%) 08/04 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.9%) 08/02 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*1.3%(*0.6%) 08/08 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.2%(*2.3%) 08/06 (Fri) TBS 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II

*1.2%(*1.0%) 08/05 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.9%) 08/07 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.0%(**.*%) 08/03 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*0.8%(*1.2%) 08/05 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.5%(*0.5%) 08/05 (Thu) 3:40am-4:05am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.4%) 08/02 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

-------------------------------

13.1%(--.-%) 08/06 (Fri) 9:00pm-10:54pm NTV Summer Wars
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 17, 2010)

08/09/10-08/15/10


```
16.4%(--.-%) 08/15 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.4%(10.2%) 08/15 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.0%(10.3%) 08/15 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.4%(*8.4%) 08/13 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.7%(*6.9%) 08/13 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.7%(*9.5%) 08/15 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.1%(*5.5%) 08/14 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.7%(*6.0%) 08/15 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.5%(**.*%) 08/15 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*5.3%(*5.3%) 08/12 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

-------------------------------

*5.0%(*4.4%) 08/12 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.9%(*4.9%) 08/10 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*4.3%(*4.0%) 08/09 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.1%(*6.0%) 08/11 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.0%(*6.0%) 08/11 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.7%(*1.6%) 08/09 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.6%(*3.7%) 08/09 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(*1.9%) 08/10 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.8%(*2.4%) 08/10 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.8%(--.-%) 08/13 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.7%(*4.0%) 08/10 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.4%(*2.7%) 08/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.4%(*2.3%) 08/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.4%(*1.9%) 08/15 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.4%(*1.7%) 08/14 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.3%(*2.7%) 08/12 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)/Shiki

*2.2%(*2.3%) 08/14 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.2%(*1.3%) 08/12  (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman 

*2.1%(*3.0%) 08/15 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*2.0%(*2.4%) 08/14 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.0%(*2.3%) 08/14 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*1.9%(*1.3%) 08/15 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.8%(*1.9%) 08/14 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.8%(*1.7%) 08/12 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.5%(*1.3%) 08/11 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.5%) 08/14 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.8%(*1.8%) 08/14 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*1.7%(*1.9%) 08/10 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.7%(*1.6%) 08/12 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.4%(*1.4%) 08/11 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(*1.7%) 08/10 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.4%(*1.1%) 08/14 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.4%(*1.0%) 08/09 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.4%(*0.6%) 08/09 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*1.3%(*1.2%) 08/12 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.5%) 08/15 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.2%(*1.2%) 08/13 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II

*0.9%(*1.3%) 08/09 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*0.9%(*0.8%) 08/12 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.8%(*1.3%) 08/15 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.3%(*0.5%) 08/12 (Thu) 3:40am-4:05am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 19, 2010)

I updated the week of 07/19-07/25 and the week of 08/02-08/08(few) if anyone wanted to see the ratings of midnight anime that week.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 24, 2010)

08/16/10-08/22/10


```
18.6%(16.4%) 08/22 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.9%(10.0%) 08/22 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.8%(10.4%) 08/22 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.0%(*9.4%) 08/20 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.3%(*8.7%) 08/22 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.7%(*8.7%) 08/20 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.9%(*5.7%) 08/22 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.3%(*8.1%) 08/21 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.8%(*5.3%) 08/19 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.7%(*5.5%) 08/22 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

-------------------------------

*4.8%(*4.9%) 08/17 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*4.5%(*4.0%) 08/18 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.2%(*5.0%) 08/19 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*4.1%) 08/18 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.4%(*2.7%) 08/17 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.3%(*2.4%) 08/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*3.2%(*2.8%) 08/20 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(*2.4%) 08/22 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.0%(*2.2%) 08/21 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.9%(*3.6%) 08/16 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.7%(*4.3%) 08/16 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.6%(*3.1%) 08/17 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.6%(*2.4%) 08/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.6%(*2.3%) 08/19 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)/Shiki

*2.6%(*2.0%) 08/21 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.5%(*2.0%) 08/21 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.5%(*1.8%) 08/21 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*2.4%(*3.7%) 08/16 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.3%(*2.8%) 08/17 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.3%(*1.9%) 08/22 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.3%(*1.8%) 08/21 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.1%(*2.2%) 08/19 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman 

*2.0%(*2.1%) 08/22 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*1.8%(*1.5%) 08/18 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.7%(*2.4%) 08/21 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.7%(*1.8%) 08/21 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.7%(*1.4%) 08/18 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*1.7%) 08/19 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.5%(*1.9%) 08/17 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.5%(*1.8%) 08/19 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.5%(*1.4%) 08/17 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.4%(*1.5%) 08/17 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.4%(*1.2%) 08/22 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.3%(*1.3%) 08/19 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.2%) 08/20 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II

*1.0%(*0.8%) 08/22 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.8%(*1.4%) 08/21 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*0.7%(*1.4%) 08/16 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.6%(*0.9%) 08/16 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*0.3%(*0.9%) 08/19 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.1%(*0.3%) 08/19 (Thu) 3:40am-4:05am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 1, 2010)

08/23/10-08/29/10


```
11.9%(18.6%) 08/29 (Sun) 6:00pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san Special 

*9.4%(10.8%) 08/29 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.4%(10.0%) 08/27 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.7%(*8.7%) 08/27 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*7.0%(*6.3%) 08/28 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.8%(*9.3%) 08/29 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.5%(*5.8%) 08/26 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.1%(*4.2%) 08/26 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.2%(*4.5%) 08/25 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.6%(*4.2%) 08/25 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

-------------------------------

*4.3%(*2.7%) 08/23 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.8%(*6.9%) 08/29 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*3.8%(*5.7%) 08/29 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.8%(*4.8%) 08/24 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.5%(*3.2%) 08/27 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.9%(*3.3%) 08/29 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.8%(*2.9%) 08/23 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.6%(*3.2%) 08/29 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.5%(*2.6%) 08/26 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)/Shiki

*2.4%(*2.4%) 08/23 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.4%(*1.5%) 08/26 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*2.3%(*2.3%) 08/24 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.3%(*1.7%) 08/28 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.2%(*3.4%) 08/24 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.2%(*2.6%) 08/24 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.1%(*2.6%) 08/28 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.1%(*2.5%) 08/28 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.1%(*1.7%) 08/25 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.0%(*2.3%) 08/28 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.0%(*1.4%) 08/24 (Thu) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.9%(*1.6%) 08/26 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.8%(*3.0%) 08/28 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.8%(*2.3%) 08/29 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.8%(*2.0%) 08/29 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*1.8%(*1.8%) 08/25 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.7%) 08/28 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.7%(*1.5%) 08/24 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.6%(*2.5%) 08/28 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors SD

*1.6%(*0.8%) 08/28 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.5%(*2.1%) 08/26 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman 

*1.5%(*1.3%) 08/27 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II

*1.4%(--.-%) 08/25 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.5%) 08/24 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.2%(*1.0%) 08/29 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.1%(*1.4%) 08/29 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.1%(*0.7%) 08/23 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.8%(*1.3%) 08/26 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.6%) 08/23 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*0.4%(*0.3%) 08/26 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.2%(*0.1%) 08/26 (Thu) 3:40am-4:05am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)
```


----------



## cnaw (Sep 3, 2010)

nice work there


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 6, 2010)

08/30/10-09/05/10


```
16.3%(--.-%) 09/05 (Sun) 6:00pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan Special

11.0%(*8.4%) 09/03 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Special

10.1%(*9.4%) 09/05 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(*6.8%) 09/05 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.5%(*7.0%) 09/04 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.7%(*6.5%) 09/02 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.7%(*3.8%) 09/05 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.8%(**.*%) 09/05 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*5.3%(*5.2%) 09/01 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.6%(*2.9%) 09/04 (Sat) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan (End)

-------------------------------

*4.5%(*4.3%) 08/30 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.3%(*6.1%) 09/02 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.1%(*2.8%) 08/30 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*4.2%(*3.8%) 08/31 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*4.0%(*4.6%) 09/01 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.3%(*2.1%) 09/04 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.1%(*2.4%) 08/30 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.1%(*2.1%) 09/04 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.1%(*1.8%) 09/04 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.9%(*2.6%) 09/05 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.9%(*2.5%) 09/02 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)/Shiki

*2.9%(*2.2%) 08/31 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.7%(*2.3%) 09/04 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.7%(*2.2%) 08/31 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.5%(*1.8%) 09/04 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.5%(*1.6%) 09/04 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.4%(*2.0%) 09/04 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.4%(*1.8%) 09/05 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*2.3%(*1.8%) 09/05 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.2%(--.-%) 09/05 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.1%(*1.8%) 09/01 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.4%) 09/02 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am Amagami SS

*2.0%(*1.3%) 08/31 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.9%(*2.3%) 08/31 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*1.9%(*3.5%) 09/03 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.9%(*2.0%) 08/31 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*1.8%(*2.1%) 09/01 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.8%(*1.9%) 09/02 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama

*1.7%(*1.7%) 08/31 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.5%(*1.2%) 09/05 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.4%(*1.6%) 09/04 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.4%(*1.1%) 09/05 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.2%(*1.5%) 09/03 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II

*1.1%(*1.1%) 08/30 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.9%(*1.4%) 09/01 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.5%) 09/02 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman 

*0.6%(*0.6%) 08/30 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*0.6%(*0.4%) 09/02 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.4%(*0.8%) 09/02 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.2%) 09/02 (Thu) 3:40am-4:05am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)

-------------------------------

Kansai
*2.0% 07/12 YTV 1:44am-2:14am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.8% 07/19 YTV 1:44am-2:14am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.6% 07/26 YTV 1:44am-2:14am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.4% 08/02 YTV 1:49am-2:19am Nurarihyon no Mago

*2.0% 08/09 YTV 1:49am-2:19am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.8% 08/16 YTV 1:49am-2:19am Nurarihyon no Mago

*2.0% 08/23 YTV 1:19am-1:49am Nurarihyon no Mago

*2.1% 08/30 YTV 1:19am-1:49am Nurarihyon no Mago

Nagoya
*2.0% 07/06 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago (New)

*2.9% 07/13 CTV 2:52am-3:22am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.2% 07/20 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.9% 07/27 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago

*2.0% 08/03 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.2% 08/10 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.7% 08/17 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.7% 08/24 CTV 2:57am-3:27am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.5% 08/31 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 14, 2010)

09/06/10-09/12/10


```
21.7%(--.-%) 09/12 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.3%(16.3%) 09/12 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.9%(10.1%) 09/12 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.1%(11.0%) 09/10 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.9%(--.-%) 09/10 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.5%(*8.5%) 09/11 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.3%(*9.0%) 09/12 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*5.8%(*4.0%) 09/08 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.6%(*6.7%) 09/09 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl (End)

*5.5%(*4.3%) 09/09 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.5%(*6.7%) 09/12  (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

-------------------------------

*5.2%(*5.3%) 09/08 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.8%(--.-%) 09/11 (Sat) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave (New)

*4.7%(*5.8%) 09/12 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.2%(*4.5%) 09/06 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.8%(*4.2%) 09/07  (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.3%(*2.9%) 09/12 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.0%(*4.1%) 09/06 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.8%(*1.9%) 09/07 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.5%(*3.3%) 09/11 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.5%(*3.1%) 09/11 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.4%(*3.1%) 09/11 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.3%(*2.5%) 09/11 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.4%(*2.0%) 09/09 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*2.3%(*2.3%) 09/12 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.2%(*2.2%) 09/12 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.1%(*2.7%) 09/11 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(*1.9%) 09/10 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.1%(*1.8%) 09/09 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*2.0%(*2.9%) 09/07(Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.0%(*2.9%) 09/09 (Thu) 1:25am-2:25am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)/Shiki

*1.9%(*3.1%) 09/06 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.4%) 09/12 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*1.8%(*2.4%) 09/11 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.8%(*2.1%) 09/08 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.6%(*2.5%) 09/11 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.6%(*1.8%) 09/08 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*0.8%) 09/09 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman 

*1.5%(*2.0%) 09/07 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.4%(*1.9%) 09/07 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow

*1.3%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II

*1.3%(*1.4%) 09/11 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.2%(*1.7%) 09/07 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.0%(*1.4%) 09/12 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.9%(*0.6%) 09/06 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*0.9%(*0.6%) 09/09 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.8%(*1.1%) 09/06 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.8%(*0.9%) 09/08 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.6%(*1.5%) 09/12 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.4%(*0.4%) 09/09 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.3%) 09/09 (Thu) 3:40am-4:05am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 19, 2010)

replying to your message

Sorry but that just old ratings.
compare to new ones and fans . (modern fan girls)

no one remember whats s.d 
and i don't like basketball that much

and i really think that the best that can be offered during the 90s


----------



## stardust (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm surprised to see Aamagami doing so well.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 19, 2010)

Doraemon is still airing?


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 20, 2010)

Big updates month of August 2 to September 5 , just check it out


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 21, 2010)

09/13/10-09/19/10


```
17.4%(21.7%) 09/19 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.1%(15.3%) 09/19 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.6%(10.9%) 09/19 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.4%(*8.9%) 09/17 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.0%(*9.1%) 09/17 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*7.8%(*7.3%) 09/19 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.8%(*8.5%) 09/18 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*4.9%(*5.5%) 09/19 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*4.7%(*4.2%) 09/13 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.5%(*5.5%) 09/16 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

-------------------------------

*4.4%(*5.8%) 09/15 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.2%(*5.2%) 09/15 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.2%(*4.7%) 09/19 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.7%(*3.0%) 09/13 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.6%(*1.2%) 09/14 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*3.5%(*2.0%) 09/14(Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.2%(*4.8%) 09/19 (Sat) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.2%(*1.6%) 09/18 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*3.1%(*3.3%) 09/19 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.1%(*2.5%) 09/18 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.9%(*2.4%) 09/18 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.9%(--.-%) 09/14 (Tue) 7:00am-7:54am TV Asashi Digimon Xros War Special ~I sekai adobenchā, subete mise masu!

*2.8%(*1.4%) 09/14 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*2.7%(*1.8%) 09/18 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.6%(*2.5%) 09/18 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.5%(*2.0%) 09/16 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV  Noitamina – Moyashimon (Live Action)(End)/Shiki

*2.2%(*2.2%) 09/19 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière

*2.2%(*1.6%) 09/15 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.1%(*2.1%) 09/17 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.1%(*1.9%) 09/13 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.8%) 09/14 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*2.0%(*2.1%) 09/16 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama!

*1.9%(*2.4%) 09/16 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.9%(*2.3%) 09/18 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.6%(*2.3%) 09/19 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.6%(*2.1%) 09/18 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.6%(*1.8%) 09/15 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.6%) 09/16 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman 

*1.6%(*1.3%) 09/17 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kuroshitsuji II (End)

*1.4%(*1.9%) 09/19 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two

*1.3%(*1.5%) 09/14 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.2%(*1.3%) 09/18 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.1%(*0.8%) 09/15 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.8%) 09/13 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu

*0.9%(*0.6%) 09/19 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.8%(*1.0%) 09/19 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.6%(*0.9%) 09/13 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*0.6%(*0.9%) 09/16 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.6%(*0.4%) 09/16 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.4%) 09/16 (Thu) 4:10am-4:35am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi (Rerun) (End)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 28, 2010)

09/20/10-09/26/10


```
19.8%(17.4%) 09/26 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.4%(11.1%) 09/26 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.3%(--.-%) 09/23 (Thu) 6:59pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! (New)

*9.0%(10.6%) 09/26 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.4%(*6.8%) 09/25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.7%(*7.8%) 09/26 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*5.6%(*4.2%) 09/22 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.4%(*4.4%) 09/22 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.3%(*4.9%) 09/26 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*4.6%(*4.2%) 09/26 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

-------------------------------

*3.6%(*1.3%) 09/21 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*3.5%(*4.7%) 09/20 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.5%(*3.5%) 09/21(Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.4%(*3.1%) 09/25 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.4%(*2.9%) 09/25 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.3%(*2.6%) 09/25 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.2%(*3.7%) 09/20 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.2%(*3.2%) 09/26 (Sat) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.9%(*3.2%) 09/25 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.8%(*2.7%) 09/25 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN! (End)

*2.6%(**.*%) 09/25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Major Season 6 (End)

*2.5%(*2.2%) 09/26 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re

*2.5%(*2.1%) 09/20 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.3%(*1.4%) 09/26 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Sengoku Basara Two (End)

*2.2%(*1.1%) 09/22 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*2.1%(*2.8%) 09/21 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin

*2.1%(*1.9%) 09/25 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*3.1%) 09/26 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.0%(*2.1%) 09/24 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.9%(*1.6%) 09/25 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.8%(*3.6%) 09/21 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.7%(*1.6%) 09/23 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Heroman (End)

*1.6%(*1.9%) 09/23 (Thu) 1:20am-1:50am TBS Amagami SS

*1.5%(*1.6%) 09/22 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.6%) 09/26 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.5%(*0.8%) 09/26 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.3%(*2.2%) 09/22 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.3%(*2.0%) 09/23 (Thu) 1:50am-2:20am TBS Kaichō wa Maid-sama! (End)

*1.3%(*2.0%) 09/28 (Tue) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K-ON!!

*1.1%(*1.2%) 09/25 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.0%(*0.6%) 09/23 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Dora (Rerun) (End)

*0.9%(*1.0%) 09/20 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu (End)

*0.4%(*0.6%) 09/20 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Occult Academy

*0.4%(*0.6%) 09/23 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.3%(*0.9%) 09/26 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu
```


----------



## SurgeV1? (Sep 28, 2010)

*9.3%(--.-%) 09/23 (Thu) 6:59am-7:58am TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! (New)

Never forget.


----------



## Six* (Sep 29, 2010)

You guys should consider the fact that most of the *mature* or *better* anime air at midnight or after midnight. 

Only hardcore anime fans stay up to watch that.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 6, 2010)

09/27/10-10/03/10


```
22.5%(19.8%) 10/03 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.8%(14.4%) 10/03 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.7%(*9.0%) 10/03 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.1%(*7.7%) 10/03 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.0%(*8.4%) 10/02 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.1%(*5.3%) 10/03 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.5%(*9.3%) 09/30 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.0%(*3.5%) 09/27 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.8%(--.-%) 09/30 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.8%(*3.2%) 10/03 (Sat) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.8%(*2.0%) 10/03 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

-------------------------------

*3.7%(*3.2%) 09/27 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.7%(*2.1%) 10/02 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.5%(*4.6%) 10/03 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.3%(*2.0%) 10/01 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(*2.5%) 10/03 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re SP Professional

*3.0%(*3.5%) 09/28 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.9%(*3.3%) 10/02 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.9%(*1.9%) 10/02 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.8%(*3.4%) 10/02 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.6%(*1.5%) 10/03 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.5%(--.-%) 09/30 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.5%(--.-%) 10/02 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman (New)

*2.3%(*3.6%) 09/28 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.9%(*3.4%) 10/02 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*1.9%(--.-%) 10/02 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.5%) 09/27 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.3%) 09/28 (Tue) 1:35am-2:05am TBS K-ON!! (End) 

*1.7%(*2.1%) 09/28 (Tue) 1:13am-1:43am NTV Rainbow - Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin (End)

*1.6%(*2.9%) 10/02 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.6%(*1.8%) 09/28 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.6%(*1.3%) 09/29 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(--.-%) 10/02 (Sat) 12:10am-12:35am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse (New)

*1.5%(*1.1%) 10/02 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.3%(*1.5%) 09/29 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.5%) 10/03 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.2%(--.-%) 10/03 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver (New)

*1.2%(--.-%) 10/03 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge ? Bridge (New)

*0.9%(*2.2%) 09/29 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.3%) 10/03 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.3%(*0.4%) 09/27 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (End)

*0.2%(*0.4%) 09/30 (Thu) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

-------------------------------

Kansai
*2.0% 09/06 YTV 1:44am-2:14am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.5% 09/13 YTV 1:49am-2:19am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.9% 09/20 YTV 2:19am-2:49am Nurarihyon no Mago

*2.7% 09/27 YTV 2:03am-2:33am Nurarihyon no Mago

Nagoya
*1.1% 09/07 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.9% 09/14 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago

*1.5% 09/21 CTV 2:42am-3:12am Nurarihyon no Mago

*0.7% 09/28 CTV 2:56am-3:26am Nurarihyon no Mago
```


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)

What's considered good?


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 16, 2010)

10/04/10-10/10/10


```
20.7%(22.5%) 10/10 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.6%(13.8%) 10/10 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.4%(11.7%) 10/10 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.2%(10.1%) 10/10 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.4%(*9.0%) 10/09 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.4%(*6.5%) 10/07 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.6%(*7.1%) 10/10 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.0%(*3.5%) 10/10 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.5%(--.-%) 10/06 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.3%(--.-%) 10/06 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.3%(*3.8%) 10/07 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

-------------------------------

*3.8%(*3.8%) 10/10 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.5%(*3.8%) 10/09 (Sat) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.5%(*3.0%) 10/05 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.7%(*2.6%) 10/10 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.7%(*2.5%) 10/09 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman

*2.7%(*1.9%) 10/09 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.5%(*1.8%) 10/04 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.4%(*3.7%) 10/09 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.4%(*2.9%) 10/09 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.3%(*1.6%) 10/09 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.2%(*2.8%) 10/09 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.2%(*2.5%) 10/07 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.2%(*1.6%) 10/09 (Sat) 11:55am-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*2.2%(--.-%) 10/08 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs- (New)

*2.1%(*1.6%) 10/06 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.1%(--.-%) 10/05 (Tue) 1:29am-2:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun) 

*2.0%(*3.3%) 10/08 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.9%(*2.9%) 10/09 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.9%(*1.2%) 10/10 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*1.8%(--.-%) 10/07 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.6%(*1.9%) 10/09 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.6%(*1.3%) 10/06 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.6%(--.-%) 10/04 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume (New)

*1.6%(--.-%) 10/07 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru (New)

*1.5％(*1.2%) 10/10 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.5%(*0.7%) 10/10 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.5%(--.-%) 10/08 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku (New)

*1.4%(--.-%) 10/04 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara (New)

*1.4%(--.-%) 10/04 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro (New)

*1.2%(*3.2%) 10/10 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*1.2%(*1.6%) 10/05 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.2%(*1.5%) 10/09 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.2%(--.-%) 10/07 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.2%) 10/10 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.0%(*0.9%) 10/06 (Wed) 1:05am-1:30am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.2%) 10/07 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*1.0%(--.-%) 10/06 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (New)

*1.0%(--.-%) 10/07 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru (New)

*0.5%(--.-%) 10/06 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 22, 2010)

10/11/10-10/17/10


```
22.5%(20.7%) 10/17 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

16.3%(12.6%) 10/17 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.8%(12.4%) 10/17 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.7%(*8.4%) 10/16 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.1%(--.-%) 10/15 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.0%(--.-%) 10/15 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.5%(10.2%) 10/17 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.5%(*6.6%) 10/17 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.3%(*7.4%) 10/14 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.5%(*4.3%) 10/13 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

-------------------------------

*5.0%(*4.5%) 10/13 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.0%(--.-%) 10/12 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*4.7%(*5.0%) 10/17 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.0%(*4.3%) 10/14 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.7%(*3.5%) 10/17 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.5%(*4.0%) 10/11 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.2%(*3.7%) 10/11 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.2%(*1.5％) 10/17 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*3.0%(*2.2%) 10/15 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.9%(*3.8%) 10/17 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.9%(*2.2%) 10/16 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.9%(--.-%) 10/12 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.9%(--.-%) 10/14 (Thu) 12:55am-1:25am Fuji TV Kuragehime (New)

*2.8%(*1.2%) 10/17 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*2.7%(*2.1%) 10/13 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.6%(*1.9%) 10/16 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.3%(*2.7%) 10/16 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.2%(*3.5%) 10/12 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.2%(*2.4%) 10/16 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.1%(*2.4%) 10/16 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.9%(*2.7%) 10/17 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.9%(*2.5%) 10/11 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.2%) 10/15 (Fri) 2:10am-2:40am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs-

*1.9%(*1.4%) 10/11 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*1.8%(*2.2%) 10/14 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.6%) 10/13 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(--.-%) 10/14 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am Fuji TV Shiki

*1.7%(*2.1%) 10/12 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59 NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.8%) 10/14 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.6%(*1.2%) 10/16 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.5%(*2.3%) 10/16 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.3%(*1.5%) 10/15 (Fri) 1:23am-2:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*1.3%(*1.1%) 10/17 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.2%(*1.6%) 10/11 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*1.1%(*2.2%) 10/16 (Sat) 11:55am-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.1%(*1.6%) 10/16 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.0%(*1.6%) 10/14 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*1.0%(*1.4%) 10/11 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.0%(*1.2%) 10/12 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.0%(*1.2%) 10/14 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.0%) 10/13 (Wed) 1:05am-1:30am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.0%) 10/14 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.8%(*1.9%) 10/17 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*0.7%(*1.0%) 10/14 (Thu) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.4%(*1.5%) 10/17 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.4%(*1.0%) 10/13 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows

*0.3%(*0.5%) 10/13 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 26, 2010)

10/18/10-10/24/10


```
24.7%(22.5%) 10/24 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.6%(16.3%) 10/24 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.9%(*9.8%) 10/24 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.3%(*8.5%) 10/24 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.9%(*9.0%) 10/22 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.6%(*9.1%) 10/22 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.1%(*9.8%) 10/23 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.6%(*6.3%) 10/21 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.2%(*6.5%) 10/24 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.8%(*5.0%) 10/20 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

-------------------------------

*5.7%(*5.5%) 10/20 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.7%(*5.0%) 10/19 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*5.3%(*4.0%) 10/21 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.5%(*3.5%) 10/18 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.4%(*3.7%) 10/24 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.7%(*3.2%) 10/18 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.7%(*2.9%) 10/24 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.6%(*4.7%) 10/24 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.5%(*3.0%) 10/22 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.5%(*2.9%) 10/19 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.0%(*2.8%) 10/24 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*2.9%(*3.2%) 10/24 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.9%(*2.3%) 10/23 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.8%(*2.2%) 10/19 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.7%(*1.9%) 10/18 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.5%(*2.9%) 10/23 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.5%(*1.5%) 10/23 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.3%(*2.1%) 10/23 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.3%(*1.9%) 10/24 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.1%(*2.6%) 10/23 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.0%(*2.2%) 10/23 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*1.8%) 10/21 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.7%) 10/20 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*1.1%) 10/23 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.9%(*1.0%) 10/19 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.6%(*1.7%) 10/19 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59 NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.2%) 10/18 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*1.5%(*1.0%) 10/18 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.4%(*1.9%) 10/22 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs-

*1.4%(*1.6%) 10/23 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.4%(*1.1%) 10/23 (Sat) 11:55am-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.3%(*1.9%) 10/18 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*1.3%(*1.8%) 10/20 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.0%) 10/21 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*1.2%(*1.7%) 10/21 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS

*1.1%(*1.3%) 10/24 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.0%(*0.8%) 10/24 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*0.9%(*1.3%) 10/22 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*0.9%(*1.0%) 10/21 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.9%) 10/21 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.9%(*0.4%) 10/24 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.8%(*0.4%) 10/20 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows

*0.5%(*1.3%) 10/20 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.3%) 10/20 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.2%(*0.7%) 10/21 (Thu) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 3, 2010)

10/25/10-10/31/10


```
23.0%(24.7%) 10/31 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.2%(15.6%) 10/31 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.2%(*8.1%) 10/30 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.3%(11.9%) 10/31 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.2%(10.3%) 10/31 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.5%(*9.9%) 10/29 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.0%(*9.6%) 10/29 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.0%(*7.6%) 10/28 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*7.2%(*5.7%) 10/26 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*6.2%(*5.3%) 10/28 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

-------------------------------

*5.9%(*6.2%) 10/31 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.7%(*5.8%) 10/27 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.5%(*5.7%) 10/27 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.0%(*3.6%) 10/31 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.8%(*3.5%) 10/26 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*4.4%(*4.5%) 10/25 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.6%(*2.9%) 10/31 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*3.5%(*4.4%) 10/31 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.2%(*2.9%) 10/30 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.1%(*3.7%) 10/25 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(*2.5%) 10/30 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.7%(*3.5%) 10/29 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(*3.7%) 10/31 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.6%(*2.8%) 10/26 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.5%(*2.5%) 10/30 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.5%(*2.0%) 10/30 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.5%(*1.9%) 10/27 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.4%(*2.7%) 10/25 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.4%(*2.1%) 10/30 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.2%(*2.3%) 10/31 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.2%(--.-%) 10/28 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Noitamina - Kuragehime/Shiki

*2.1%(*1.6%) 10/26 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59 NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*2.1%(*1.4%) 10/30 (Sat) 11:55am-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*2.1%(*0.9%) 10/28 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.0%) 10/28 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.8%(*3.0%) 10/31 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*1.8%(*2.3%) 10/30 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.8%(*1.9%) 10/30 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.8%(*1.2%) 10/28 (Thu) 1:34am-2:04am TBS Amagami SS

*1.7%(*1.9%) 10/26 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.7%(*1.3%) 10/27 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.3%) 10/28 (Thu) 2:04am-2:34am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*1.4%(*0.9%) 10/29 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*1.3%(*1.0%) 10/31 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*1.2%(*1.1%) 10/31 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.1%(*1.4%) 10/30 (Fri) 2:40am-3:10am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs-

*1.1%(*1.3%) 10/25 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*1.0%(*1.5%) 10/25 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.0%(*0.9%) 10/28 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.0%(*0.5%) 10/27 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.6%) 10/25 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*0.9%(*0.8%) 10/27 (Wed) 2:20am-2:50am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows

*0.8%(*1.4%) 10/30 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*0.8%(*0.9%) 10/31 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.7%(*0.2%) 10/28 (Thu) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

-------------------------------

Kansai
*2.4% 10/04 YTV 1:49am-2:19am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*1.7% 10/11 YTV 1:49am-2:19am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago 
*1.8% 10/18 YTV 1:49am-2:19am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago 
*1.9% 10/25 YTV 1:49am-2:19am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago

*4.8% 10/03 MBS 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver (New) 
*3.2% 10/10 MBS 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver
*2.8% 10/17 MBS 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver
*1.9% 10/24 MBS 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver
*3.1% 10/31 MBS 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver


Nagoya
*1.3% 10/05 CTV 3:14am-3:44am Nurarihyon no Mago
*0.7% 10/12 CTV 2:44am-3:14am Nurarihyon no Mago
*1.9% 10/19 CTV 2:44am-3:14am Nurarihyon no Mago
*1.0% 10/26 CTV 2:56am-3:26am Nurarihyon no Mago

*4.6% 10/03 CBC 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver (New)
*2.7% 10/10 CBC 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver
*2.6% 10/17 CBC 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver
*2.6% 10/24 CBC 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver
*4.0% 10/31 CBC 5:00pm-5:30pm Star Driver

*1.0% 10/06 TVA 2:28am-2:58am Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble- (New)
*1.1% 10/13 TVA 2:28am-2:58am Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
*1.7% 10/20 TVA 2:28am-2:58am Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
*1.0% 10/27 TVA 2:28am-2:58am Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
```


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2010)

Fairy Tail outdid Shiki?  Shiki is almost at rerun of Kimi ni Todoke levels?
What happened?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Fairy Tail outdid Shiki?  Shiki is almost at rerun of Kimi ni Todoke levels?
> What happened?



japanese taste, that's what.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 10, 2010)

11/01/10-11/07/10


```
10.5%(10.3%) 11/07 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.7%(11.2%) 11/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.3%(*9.2%) 11/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.1%(*8.0%) 11/04 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.4%(*5.0%) 11/07 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*5.0%(*6.2%) 11/04 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.0%(*2.6%) 11/07 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*4.7%(**.*%) 11/06 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.9%(*4.4%) 11/01 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.4%(*3.1%) 11/06 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.4%(**.*%) 11/06 (Sat) 9:00am-9:25am ETV Major Season 6 (Rerun)

-------------------------------

*3.1%(*2.2%) 11/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki

*3.1%(*2.1%) 11/02 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*3.0%(*3.5%) 11/07 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.9%(*3.1%) 11/01 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.8%(*2.4%) 11/06 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.6%(*3.2%) 11/06 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.6%(*2.7%) 11/05 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(*2.2%) 11/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.5%(*2.6%) 11/02 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.5%(*2.5%) 11/06 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.5%(*2.4%) 11/01 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.2%(*3.6%) 11/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.1%(*1.7%) 11/03 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.0%) 11/04 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.7%) 11/02 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.8%(*1.8%) 11/06 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*1.8%(*1.8%) 11/07 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*1.8%(*1.2%) 11/07 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.7%(*1.1%) 11/05 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs-

*1.5%(*2.5%) 11/06 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.5%(*0.9%) 11/01 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*1.4%(*2.1%) 11/06 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.3%(*1.8%) 11/06 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.3%(*1.1%) 11/01 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*1.2%(*1.0%) 11/01 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara 

*1.1%(*1.0%) 11/03 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.8%) 11/06 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.0%(*1.0%) 11/04 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru 

*0.9%(*1.8%) 11/04 (Thu) 2:35am-3:05am TBS Amagami SS

*0.9%(*1.4%) 11/05 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*0.8%(*1.6%) 11/04 (Thu) 3:05am-3:35am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*0.7%(*0.9%) 11/03 (Wed) 3:20am-3:50am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows

*0.6%(*2.1%) 11/04 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun) 

*0.5%(*1.3%) 11/07 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*0.5%(*0.8%) 11/07 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.4%(*0.7%) 11/04 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 16, 2010)

11/08/10-11/14/10


```
21.8%(--.-%) 11/14 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.1%(--.-%) 11/14 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan
 
11.9%(10.5%) 11/14 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.0%(*9.7%) 11/13 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.2%(--.-%) 11/12 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.0%(--.-%) 11/12 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.1%(*6.1%) 11/11 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*8.0%(*9.3%) 11/14 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.3%(--.-%) 11/14 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.2%(--.-%) 11/10 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

-------------------------------

*5.8%(--.-%) 11/10 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.1%(*5.0%) 11/11 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.1%(*3.9%) 11/08 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*5.0%(*5.4%) 11/14 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.9%(--.-%) 11/09 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.7%(*2.9%) 11/08 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.7%(*2.6%) 11/12 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.4%(*2.8%) 11/13 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.3%(*5.0%) 11/14 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.3%(*2.5%) 11/13 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.3%(--.-%) 11/14 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.1%(*1.8%) 11/14 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*2.8%(*3.1%) 11/11 (Thu) 12:55am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki

*2.8%(--.-%) 11/09 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.8%(--.-%) 11/10 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.7%(*2.5%) 11/08 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.6%(*3.4%) 11/13 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.6%(*2.5%) 11/09 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.6%(*1.8%) 11/13 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.4%(*2.1%) 11/10 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.3%(*2.2%) 11/14 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.2%(*2.6%) 11/13 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.1%(*2.0%) 11/11 (Thu) (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.0%(*3.1%) 11/09 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.9%(*0.6%) 11/11 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.5%) 11/13 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.8%(*1.3%) 11/08 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*1.7%(*2.6%) 11/14 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.6%(*1.1%) 11/13 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.9%) 11/09 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.5%(*1.4%) 11/13 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.3%(*1.5%) 11/08 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*1.3%(*1.3%) 11/13 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.2%(*1.0%) 11/11 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.2%(*0.9%) 11/11 (Thu) 1:40am-2:10am TBS Amagami SS

*1.1%(*1.7%) 11/12 (Fri) 2:10am-2:40am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs-

*1.0%(*0.4%) 11/11 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.9%(*1.8%) 11/14 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.9%(*1.2%) 11/08 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*0.9%(*1.1%) 11/10 (Wed) 1:30am-1:55am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.9%) 11/12 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*0.7%(*0.5%) 11/14 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*0.5%(*0.7%) 11/10 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows

*0.4%(*0.8%) 11/11 (Thu) 2:10am-2:40am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*0.4%(*0.5%) 11/14 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.3%(**.*%) 11/10 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 24, 2010)

11/15/10-11/21/10


```
24.0%(21.8%) 11/21 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.8%(15.1%) 11/21 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.0%(*9.2%) 11/19 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.8%(*9.0%) 11/19 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.8%(11.9%) 11/21 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.5%(10.0%) 11/20 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.1%(*8.1%) 11/18 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*7.5%(*6.2%) 11/17 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*7.5%(*8.0%) 11/21 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.7%(*6.3%) 11/21 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

-------------------------------

*5.6%(*5.8%) 11/17 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.5%(*5.1%) 11/18 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.1%(*5.1%) 11/15 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.8%(*5.0%) 11/21 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.5%(*4.9%) 11/16 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.8%(*2.8%) 11/16 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.6%(*3.3%) 11/21 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.3%(*3.7%) 11/15 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(*3.3%) 11/21 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.9%(*2.7%) 11/15 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.7%(*2.8%) 11/18 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki

*2.7%(*2.0%) 11/16 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*2.6%(*2.6%) 11/16 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.4%(*2.1%) 11/18 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.2%(*3.4%) 11/20 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.2%(*3.3%) 11/20 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.2%(*2.6%) 11/20 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.1%(*3.7%) 11/19 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.0%(*2.8%) 11/17 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.0%(*0.7%) 11/21 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*1.9%(*2.3%) 11/21 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.9%(*1.9%) 11/18 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.6%) 11/20 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*1.7%(*3.1%) 11/21 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*1.7%(*2.2%) 11/20 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*1.7%(*1.6%) 11/20 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.7%) 11/21 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.6%(*1.5%) 11/16 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.4%(*1.1%) 11/19 (Fri) 2:10am-2:40am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs

*1.4%(*0.9%) 11/15 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.3%(*1.8%) 11/15 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*1.3%(*1.3%) 11/20 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.3%(*0.4%) 11/21 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.2%(*1.5%) 11/20 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.1%(*2.4%) 11/17 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.9%) 11/21 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.1%(*0.7%) 11/19 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*1.0%(*1.8%) 11/20 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.0%(*1.3%) 11/15 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*0.9%(*0.4%) 11/18 (Thu) 3:25am-3:55am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*0.8%(*1.2%) 11/18 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.8%(*0.5%) 11/17 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows

*0.7%(*1.2%) 11/18 (Thu) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Amagami SS

*0.4%(*0.3%) 11/17 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.3%(*1.0%) 11/18 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes
```


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2010)

Bleach anime should just be canceled. The ratings are shit. They should just do seasons of each arc. It would make the series a lot better and i bet ratings would rise.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 25, 2010)

^I'm pretty sure Bleach has the highest DVD sales out of the Big 3. Ratings don't mean much for most anime.

And FUCK YEAH KURAGEHIME AND SHIKI.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 28, 2010)

11/22/10-11/28/10


```
24.0%(24.0%) 11/28 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.6%(15.8%) 11/28 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

13.0%(*9.8%) 11/28 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.1%(10.0%) 11/26 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan Special

*9.6%(*7.5%) 11/28 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.0%(*8.5%) 11/27 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*6.7%) 11/28 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.2%(*7.5%) 11/24 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.4%(**.*%) 11/27 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*4.7%(*5.6%) 11/24 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.7%(*4.8%) 11/28 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

-------------------------------

*4.2%(*5.1%) 11/22 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.1%(*4.5%) 11/23 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.8%(*3.3%) 11/22 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.5%(*5.5%) 11/25 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.4%(*3.8%) 11/23 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.3%(*3.1%) 11/28 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.2%(*1.6%) 11/28 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*3.1%(*2.9%) 11/22 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.0%(*2.1%) 11/26 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.7%(*2.6%) 11/23 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.7%(*1.7%) 11/28 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*2.6%(*3.6%) 11/28 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.5%(*1.9%) 11/28 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.4%(*2.2%) 11/27 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.4%(*2.2%) 11/27 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.3%(*2.0%) 11/24 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.3%(*1.8%) 11/27 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.1%(*2.4%) 11/25 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.1%(*2.2%) 11/27 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.0%(*1.2%) 11/27 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.9%(*2.7%) 11/23 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.7%) 11/25 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki

*1.8%(*1.6%) 11/23 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.7%(*1.1%) 11/24 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.7%) 11/27 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*1.6%(*1.4%) 11/22 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.6%(*1.1%) 11/26 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*1.5%(*1.0%) 11/27 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.3%(*1.3%) 11/27 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.3%(*1.1%) 11/28 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.2%(*0.4%) 11/25 (Thu) 3:30am-4:00am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*1.1%(*1.9%) 11/25 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.3%) 11/22 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*1.0%(*0.7%) 11/25 (Thu) 3:00am-3:30am TBS Amagami SS

*1.0%(*1.7%) 11/27 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.0%) 11/22 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*0.7%(*1.4%) 11/26 (Fri) 3:30am-4:00am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs

*0.6%(*2.0%) 11/28 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*0.5%(*1.3%) 11/28 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.4%(*0.8%) 11/25 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.1%(*0.8%) 11/24 (Wed) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows 

*0.*%( *0.3%) 11/25 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes
```


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 6, 2010)

11/29/10-12/05/10


```
22.4%(24.0%) 12/05 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.7%(15.6%) 12/05 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(*9.0%) 12/04 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.7%(13.0%) 12/05 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.9%(10.1%) 12/03 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.1%(*9.6%) 12/05 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.9%(--.-%) 12/03 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.8%(*4.1%) 11/30 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*6.4%(--.-%) 12/02 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.7%(*6.2%) 12/01 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

-------------------------------

*5.6%(*7.2%) 12/05 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.4%(*3.5%) 12/02 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.8%(*4.2%) 11/29 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.4%(*4.7%) 12/05 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.3% (*4.7%) 12/01 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.1%(*3.4%) 11/30 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*4.0%(*3.3%) 12/05 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.5%(*3.1%) 11/29 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.4%(*3.8%) 11/29 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(*2.5%) 12/05 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.7%(*2.3%) 12/01 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.6%(*3.0%) 12/03 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.7%) 12/05 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*2.5%(*2.6%) 12/05 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.4%(*2.4%) 12/04 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.4%(*2.1%) 12/04 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.4%(*1.8%) 12/02 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki

*2.2%(*3.2%) 12/05 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.2%(*2.4%) 12/04 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.2%(*2.1%) 12/02 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.1%(*2.3%) 12/04 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*1.9%(*2.7%) 11/30 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*1.8%) 11/30 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.7%(*1.6%) 12/04 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*1.6%(*1.5%) 12/04 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.5%(*1.9%) 11/30 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.7%) 12/01 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.6%) 11/29 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.4%(*1.3%) 12/04 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.4%(*0.6%) 12/05 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*1.3%(*1.6%) 12/03 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*1.3%(*1.3%) 12/05 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.3%(*1.0%) 12/02 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.2%(*1.1%) 12/02 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.7%) 12/03 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs

*1.1%(*0.5%) 12/05 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.0%(*2.0%) 12/04 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*0.9%(*1.2%) 12/02 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*0.9%(*1.0%) 12/04 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.4%) 12/02 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.7%(--.-%) 12/01(Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.6%(*1.0%) 11/29 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*0.6%(*0.9%) 11/29 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*0.3%(*0.*%) 12/02 (Thu) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

*0.2%(*0.1%) 12/01 (Wed) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows
```


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2010)

Zakuro is lower than Fortune Arterial...


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 13, 2010)

12/06/10-12/12/10


```
20.8%(22.4%) 12/12 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.2%(13.7%) 12/12 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.6%(10.7%) 12/12 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.5%(*9.9%) 12/10 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.4%(*8.9%) 12/10 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.5%(11.1%) 12/11 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.6%(*9.1%) 12/12 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.3%(*6.4%) 12/09 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.3%(*6.8%) 12/07 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*6.3%(*5.6%) 12/12 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

-------------------------------

*4.9%(*4.8%) 12/06 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.8%(*4.4%) 12/12 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.5%(*5.4%) 12/09 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*2.6%) 12/10 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*4.1%(*5.7%) 12/08 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.0%(*4.3%) 12/08 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.6%(*3.4%) 12/06 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.5%(*4.1%) 12/07 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.4%(*2.5%) 12/12 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.1%(*1.9%) 12/07 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.9%(*4.0%) 12/12 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.7%(*1.8%) 12/07 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*2.6%(*3.5%) 12/06 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.6%(*2.4%) 12/11 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.6%(*2.4%) 12/11 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.2%(*2.5%) 12/12 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*2.2%(*2.2%) 12/11 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.0%(*2.2%) 12/09 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.2%) 12/12 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.9%(*2.1%) 12/11 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*1.9%(*1.3%) 12/09 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.8%(*3.1%) 12/12 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.8%(*1.5%) 12/07 (Tue) 1:44am-2:44am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*1.8%(*0.6%) 12/06 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*1.6%(*2.4%) 12/09 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki

*1.6%(*1.7%) 12/11 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*1.6%(*1.4%) 12/06 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.5%(*2.7%) 12/08 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(*1.4%) 12/08 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.0%) 12/11 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.5%(*0.9%) 12/09 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*1.5%(*0.6%) 12/06 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*1.4%(*1.6%) 12/11 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.4%(*1.2%) 12/09 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.1%) 12/10 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs

*1.3%(*1.4%) 12/11 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.2%(*0.7%) 12/09 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.1%(*1.3%) 12/10 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*1.0%(*1.1%) 12/12 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.0%(*0.9%) 12/11 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.2%) 12/08 (Wed) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows 

*0.8%(*1.4%) 12/12 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*0.6%(*1.3%) 12/12 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.6%(*0.7%) 12/08 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.6%(--.-%) 12/08 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.3%) 12/09 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes

-------------------------------

*2.5% 10/02 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)
*3.0% 10/09 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)
*1.7% 10/16 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)
*1.8% 10/23 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)
*2.5% 10/30 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)
*1.9% 11/06 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)
*3.7% 11/13 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)
*3.3% 11/20 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)
*2.5% 11/27 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)
*2.0% 12/04 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)

*3.0% 10/09 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman
*1.7% 10/16 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman
*1.8% 10/23 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman
*2.5% 10/30 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman
*1.9% 11/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman
*3.7% 11/13 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman
*3.3% 11/20 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman
*2.6% 11/27 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman
*1.8% 12/04 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman
```


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 20, 2010)

12/13/10-12/19/10


```
21.2%(20.8%) 12/19 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.7%(14.2%) 12/19 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

13.8%(11.6%) 12/19 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.5%(*8.6%) 12/19 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.3%(10.4%) 12/17 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Kurisumasu Special Seiya no Dorobōsantaku

*8.0%(*9.5%) 12/18 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.8%(*8.3%) 12/16 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.4%(*6.3%) 12/19 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*6.2%(*6.3%) 12/14 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*5.3%(*4.5%) 12/16 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

-------------------------------

*5.2%(*4.1%) 12/15 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.9%(*4.8%) 12/19 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.2%(*4.9%) 12/13 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.0%(*3.5%) 12/14 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.7%(*4.0%) 12/15 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.6%(*3.6%) 12/13 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.0%(*3.1%) 12/14 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.0%(*2.9%) 12/19 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.0%(*2.6%) 12/13 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.9%(*2.2%) 12/18 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated

*2.8%(*2.2%) 12/19 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional

*2.6%(*4.2%) 12/17 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(*1.6%) 12/18 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.5%(*1.9%) 12/18 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.5%(*1.6%) 12/16 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki

*2.3%(*2.6%) 12/18 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.3%(*1.4%) 12/18 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.2%(*3.4%) 12/19 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.2%(*1.8%) 12/19 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.1%(*2.6%) 12/18 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.1%(*2.0%) 12/16 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.1%(*1.3%) 12/18 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.0%(*2.7%) 12/14 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.9%(*1.9%) 12/19 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.7%(*1.5%) 12/15 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.7%(*1.0%) 12/18 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.4%) 12/16 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.4%) 12/17 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs

*1.5%(*1.1%) 12/17 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku

*1.4%(*1.9%) 12/16 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Amagami SS

*1.3%(*1.6%) 12/13 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.2%(*1.5%) 12/13 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume

*1.2%(*0.6%) 12/15 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.6%) 12/19 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.1%(*1.8%) 12/13 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*1.1%(*1.5%) 12/15 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.5%) 12/16 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru

*1.1%(*1.5%) 12/18 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*0.9%(*1.2%) 12/16 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.7%(*1.0%) 12/15 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows 

*0.6%(*1.0%) 12/19 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.6%(*0.4%) 12/16 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes (End)

*0.5%(*0.8%) 12/19 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge

*0.4%(*0.6%) 12/15 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

-------------------------------

Kansai
*1.4% 11/01 (Mon) 1:49am-2:19am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*2.0% 11/08 (Mon) 1:49am-2:19am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*0.9% 11/15 (Mon) 1:49am-2:19am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*2.4% 11/22 (Mon) 1:49am-2:19am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*1.8% 11/29 (Mon) 2:03am-2:33am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago

*2.6% 11/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*2.8% 11/14 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*2.7% 11/21 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*2.5% 11/28 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*4.1% 12/05 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver


Nagoya
*1.4% 11/02 (Tue) 2:44am-3:14am CTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*1.4% 11/09 (Tue) 2:44am-3:14am CTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*0.6% 11/16 (Tue) 2:44am-3:14am CTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*1.1% 11/23 (Tue) 2:44am-3:14am CTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*0.9% 11/30 (Tue) 2:56am-3:26am CTV Nurarihyon no Mago

*3.5% 11/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*2.7% 11/14 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*2.5% 11/21 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*3.4% 11/28 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*4.8% 12/05 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver

*1.0% 11/03 (Wed) 3:58am-4:28am TVA Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
*0.8% 11/10 (Wed) 2:28am-2:58am TVA Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
*0.7% 11/17 (Wed) 2:28am-2:58am TVA Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
*0.7% 11/24 (Wed) 2:43am-3:13am TVA Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
*0.9% 12/01 (Wed) 2:28am-2:58am TVA Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
```


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 27, 2010)

12/20/10-12/26/10


```
21.3%(21.2%) 12/26 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

17.0%(14.7%) 12/26 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.8%(13.8%) 12/26 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.4%(*8.0%) 12/25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.9%(*9.5%) 12/26 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.4%(*7.8%) 12/23 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.4%(*6.4%) 12/26 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.0%(*6.2%) 12/21 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*4.7%(*4.9%) 12/26 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*4.7%(*4.2%) 12/20 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

-------------------------------

*4.6%(*5.2%) 12/22 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.4%(*5.3%) 12/23 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.4%(*3.7%) 12/22 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.0%(--.-%) 12/26 (Sun) 8:05am-08:25am NHK The new Three Musketeers

*3.0%(--.-%) 12/26 (Sun) 8:25am-08:45am NHK The new Three Musketeers (End)

*3.8%(*2.6%) 12/24 (Fri) 4:00pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman Christmas Special

*3.3%(*3.0%) 12/20 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.3%(*2.2%) 12/26 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.1%(*3.6%) 12/20 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.9%(*3.0%) 12/21 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.8%(*4.0%) 12/21 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.8%(*3.0%) 12/26 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.5%(*2.1%) 12/23 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.5%(--.-%) 12/21 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun)

*2.4%(*2.3%) 12/25 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.4%(*1.7%) 12/22 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.1%(*2.9%) 12/25 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated (End)

*2.1%(*2.8%) 12/26 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière SP Professional (End)

*2.1%(*2.5%) 12/23 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki

*1.9%(*2.5%) 12/25 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*1.9%(*2.1%) 12/25 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.9%(*2.0%) 12/21 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai

*1.9%(*1.9%) 12/26 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*1.8%(*2.2%) 12/26 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.8%(*1.1%) 12/25 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.7%(*1.1%) 12/22 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.4%) 12/23 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Amagami SS (End)

*1.5%(*2.3%) 12/25 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.4%(*2.1%) 12/25 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.3%(*1.2%) 12/22 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.1%) 12/23 (Thu) 2:29am-2:59am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru (End)

*1.2%(*1.3%) 12/20 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.2%(*0.9%) 12/23 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.2%(*0.7%) 12/22 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (End)

*1.1%(*1.7%) 12/25 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.5%) 12/24 (Fri) 2:34am-3:04am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs (End)

*1.0%(*1.1%) 12/20 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro

*0.9%(*1.5%) 12/24 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku (End)

*0.9%(*1.2%) 12/20 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume (End)

*0.8%(*1.6%) 12/23 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.2%) 12/26 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.7%(*0.5%) 12/26 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge (End)

*0.1%(*0.4%) 12/22 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2010)

Wait the last Arakawa Under the Bridge x Bridge episode has already aired?


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 10, 2011)

12/27/10-01/02/11


```
*4.2%(*4.7%) 12/27 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.0%(*3.3%) 12/27 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.7%(*2.1%) 12/30 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki (End)

*2.2%(*3.1%) 12/27 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.1%(*1.9%) 12/28 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai (End)

*2.1%(--.-%) 12/28 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.1%(--.-%) 12/31 (Fri) 8:54am-9:19am ETV Bakuman

*2.0%(--.-%) 01/01 (Sat) 9:14am-9:38am, 11:16am-11:41am ETV Major Season 5 (Rerun)

*1.9%(--.-%) 01/01 (Sat) 8:00am-8:25am, 8:49am-9:14am, 9:38am-10:27am, 10:52am-11:17am ETV Major Season 5 (Rerun)

-------------------------------

*1.7%(*2.5%) 12/28 (Tue) 2:25am-3:25am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun) (End)

*1.7%(--.-%) 12/31 (Fri) 9:18am-09:43am ETV Bakuman

*1.6%(--.-%) 12/31 (Fri) 8:29am-8:54am, 9:43am-10:07am ETV Bakuman

*1.5%(*1.2%) 12/27 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.5%(--.-%) 01/02 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.3%(--.-%) 01/02 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*1.2%(--.-%) 12/31 (Fri) 10:32am-10:56am, 11:45am-12:10am ETV Bakuman

*1.1%(--.-%) 12/31 (Fri) 10:07am-10:32am ETV Bakuman

*1.0%(--.-%) 12/31 (Fri) 12:10pm-12:34pm ETV Bakuman

*0.9%(*0.8%) 01/02 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.9%(--.-%) 12/31 (Fri) 12:34pm-1:24pm ETV Bakuman

*0.8%(--.-%) 12/31 (Fri) 8:05am-8:29am, 10:56am-11:45am ETV Bakuman

*0.2%(*1.0%) 12/27 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro (End)

*0.2%(*0.8%) 12/30 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)
```

01/03/11-01/09/11


```
20.6%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.3%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.4%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.2%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.9%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*5.7%(--.-%) 01/06 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.1%(--.-%) 01/05 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.0%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*4.9%(--.-%) 01/05 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.5%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:25am NHK Curious George TV

-------------------------------

*3.9%(--.-%) 01/06 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.3%(--.-%) 01/03 (Mon) 8:00am-9:00am Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan 20 Shuunen Special Ankōru Housou Suru yo! 21 nen me mo yoroshiku ne! Special

*3.1%(--.-%) 01/07 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.9%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.6%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.5%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.4%(--.-%) 01/04 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.4%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub (New)

*2.3%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.3%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.1%(--.-%) 01/03 (Mon) 6:00am-8:55am TV Ashashi Shinshun! Doraemon Sai Shuku usagi nen eiga mo aru pyon Special

*2.1%(--.-%) 01/04 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2 (New)

*2.1%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.9%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*1.8%(--.-%) 01/06 (Thu) 12:15am-12:43am NHK Otona Joshi no Anime Time (New)

*1.8%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.7%(--.-%) 01/05 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.7%(--.-%) 01/06 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.6%(--.-%) 01/06 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Infinite Stratos (New)

*1.6%(--.-%) 01/06 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry (New)

*1.6%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.6%(--.-%) 01/07 (Fri) 2:10am-2:40am TBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica (New)

*1.6%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (New)

*1.5%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 11:55am-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.4%(--.-%) 01/05 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.3%(--.-%) 01/04 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*1.3%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.1%(--.-%) 01/06 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.1%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 01/05 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.2%) 01/06 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*0.7%(--.-%) 01/07 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick (New)

*0.7%(--.-%) 01/09 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.5%(--.-%) 01/06 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45amTV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)

*0.3%(--.-%) 01/05 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2011)

Beelzebub's premiere got the same number of viewers as Bleach, impressive.


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 11, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Beelzebub's premiere got the same number of viewers as Bleach, impressive.



Shonen Jump Premieres always attract a lot of people. But if this series doesn't meet expectations you can expect lower ratings by march xD


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 17, 2011)

01/10/11-01/16/11


```
24.3%(20.6%) 01/16 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

17.0%(14.3%) 01/16 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.2%(*9.2%) 01/16 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.7%(--.-%) 01/14 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.2%(--.-%) 01/14 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.5%(*9.4%) 01/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.1%(*7.9%) 01/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.6%(*5.7%) 01/13 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.3%(*4.9%) 01/12 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*6.0%(*5.0%) 01/16 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

-------------------------------

*4.9%(*5.1%) 01/12 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.7%(*3.9%) 01/13 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.7%(--.-%) 01/11 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.5%(--.-%) 01/10 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.1%(*3.1%) 01/14 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*2.9%) 01/16 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.1%(--.-%) 01/10 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.1%(--.-%) 01/10 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(--.-%) 01/11 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.0%(*2.6%) 01/15 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.7%(*1.9%) 01/15 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.7%(*1.7%) 01/13 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.6%(*2.4%) 01/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.6%(*2.1%) 01/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.5%(*2.4%) 01/11 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.5%(*2.3%) 01/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.4%(*2.3%) 01/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.2%(*1.7%) 01/12 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.3%(*2.1%) 01/11 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*2.1%(*2.5%) 01/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.0%(*0.7%) 01/13 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.9%(--.-%) 01/13 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko (New)

*1.7%(*1.6%) 01/15 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.6%(*1.8%) 01/15 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.6%(*1.3%) 01/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.5%(*1.6%) 01/14 (Fri) 1:55am-2:45am TBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica

*1.4%(*1.6%) 01/15 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.4%(*1.5%) 01/15 (Sat) 11:55am-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.4%(*1.4%) 01/12 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 01/10 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E (New)

*1.3%(*1.4%) 01/16 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.2%(*1.6%) 01/13 (Thu) 1:31am-2:01am TBS Infinite Stratos

*1.2%(*1.3%) 01/11 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.1%) 01/13 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.2%(*0.7%) 01/14 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.0% (*1.6%) 01/13 (Thu) 2:01am-2:31am TBS Yumekui Merry

*1.0%(*1.1%) 01/15 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 01/10 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*0.8%(*1.0%) 01/12 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.7%) 01/16 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.2%(*0.5%) 01/13 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)

*0.2%(*0.3%) 01/12 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jan 17, 2011)

~Shin~ said:


> ^I'm pretty sure Bleach has the highest DVD sales out of the Big 3. Ratings don't mean much for most anime.
> 
> And FUCK YEAH KURAGEHIME AND SHIKI.



So Japan is like America in a way, depending on DVD sales and such. I'm glad to see One Piece gets high ratings


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 28, 2011)

01/17/11-01/23/11


```
21.9%(24.3%) 01/23 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.7%(17.0%) 01/23 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.4%(11.2%) 01/23 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.7%(10.5%) 01/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.6%(10.2%) 01/21 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.3%(10.7%) 01/21 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.0%(10.1%) 01/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.5%(*6.6%) 01/20 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.2%(*6.0%) 01/23 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure!

*5.3%(*6.3%) 01/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.3%(*4.9%) 01/19 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

-------------------------------

*4.5%(*3.5%) 01/17 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.3%(*4.7%) 01/20 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.1%(*4.7%) 01/18 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.9%(*3.1%) 01/17 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.7%(*3.1%) 01/18 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.4%(*2.7%) 01/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman

*3.1%(*3.1%) 01/17 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.0%(*3.1%) 01/21 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.0%(*2.7%) 01/22 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.7%(*2.6%) 01/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.7%(*2.5%) 01/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.7%(*2.4%) 01/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.7%(*1.6%) 01/22 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.5%(*2.2%) 01/22 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)

*2.4%(*2.7%) 01/20 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.2%(*2.6%) 01/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.9%(*2.5%) 01/18 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.9%(*2.3%) 01/18 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*1.9%(*2.2%) 01/19  (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.8%(*1.9%) 01/20 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko

*1.8%(*1.0%) 01/17 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.3%(*1.4%) 01/17 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*1.3%(*1.2%) 01/18 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*1.1%(*2.0%) 01/20 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.4%) 01/19 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.2%) 01/20 (Thu) 1:35am-2:05am TBS Infinite Stratos

*0.8%(*1.0%) 01/20 (Thu) 2:05am-2:35am TBS Yumekui Merry

*0.7%(*1.2%) 01/20 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.7%(*0.8%) 01/19 (Wed) 1:00am-1:25am NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.2%) 01/20 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)

-------------------------------

Kansai
*1.8% 12/06 (Mon) 1:59am-2:29am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*2.3% 12/13 (Mon) 1:59am-2:29am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*1.4% 12/20 (Mon) 2:24am-2:54am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*1.7% 12/27 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago (End)

*4.3% 12/12 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver 
*3.5% 12/19 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*3.2% 12/26 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*4.3% 01/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver

Nagoya
*1.6% 12/07 (Tue) 2:54am-3:24am CTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*2.0% 12/14 (Tue) 3:30am-4:00am CTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*1.1% 12/21 (Tue) 2:44am-3:14am CTV Nurarihyon no Mago
*0.9% 01/04 (Tue) 3:14am-3:44am CTV Nurarihyon no Mago (End)

*2.9% 12/12 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*3.1% 12/19 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*3.4% 12/26 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*4.3% 01/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver

*1.0% 12/08 (Wed) 2:28am-2:58am  TVA Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
*0.9% 12/15 (Wed) 2:28am-2:58am  TVA Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
*0.7% 12/22 (Wed) 2:28am-2:58am  TVA Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble- (End)
```



> Originally Posted by *calimike*
> *TV Tokyo viewership plummet at 6%*


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 2, 2011)

01/24/11-01/30/11


```
24.2%(21.9%) 01/30 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.8%(14.7%) 01/30 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.4%(11.4%) 01/30 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(*9.3%) 01/28 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.9%(*9.6%) 01/28 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.8%(*9.0%) 01/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.6%(*9.7%) 01/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.4%(*7.5%) 01/27 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.4%(*4.5%) 01/24 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*6.2%(*6.2%) 01/30 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure! (End) 

------------------------------- 

*5.7%(*5.3%) 01/26 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.5%(*4.1%) 01/25 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*4.8%(*5.3%) 01/26 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.5%(*3.0%) 01/28 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*4.2%(*3.9%) 01/24 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.7%(*4.3%) 01/27 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.8%(*1.9%) 01/25 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.7%(*3.1%) 01/24 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.7%(*2.7%) 01/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.5%(*2.7%) 01/30 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.5%(*3.7%) 01/25 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.3%(*3.0%) 01/29 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.3%(*2.7%) 01/29 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.3%(*2.2%) 01/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.2%(*3.4%) 01/29 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.1%(*2.7%) 01/29 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.1%(*2.7%) 01/30 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*1.9%(*2.4%) 01/27 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.9%(*1.1%) 01/27 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.9%) 01/26 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.7%(*2.8%) 01/30 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*1.7%(*1.5%) 01/29 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.6%(*1.8%) 01/24 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.6%(*1.8%) 01/27 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko

*1.6%(*1.3%) 01/29 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.6%(*1.1%) 01/26 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.5%) 01/29 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.5%(*1.5%) 01/30 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.5%(*1.3%) 01/28 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.2%(*1.9%) 01/25 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*1.2%(*1.4%) 01/28 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica

*1.2%(*1.2%) 01/29 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.1%(*1.3%) 01/25 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.0%) 01/27 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Infinite Stratos

*1.1%(*0.7%) 01/26 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.3%) 01/24 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Level E

*0.9%(*1.5%) 01/29 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.8%) 01/30 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.6%(*0.7%) 01/27 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.5%(*0.3%) 01/27 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.8%) 01/27 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry

*0.2%(--.-%) 01/26 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 9, 2011)

01/31/11-02/06/11


```
23.2%(24.2%) 02/06 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

16.0%(15.8%) 02/06 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.0%(10.4%) 02/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.4%(*8.6%) 02/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.1%(*8.8%) 02/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.8%(*9.0%) 02/04 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.5%(*8.9%) 02/04 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*7.1%(*6.4%) 02/03 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.0%(--.-%) 02/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure (New)

*5.5%(*5.5%) 02/01 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

-------------------------------

*4.4%(*6.4%) 01/31 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.1%(*5.7%) 02/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.8%(*2.5%) 02/01 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.7%(*4.8%) 02/02 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.5%(*4.2%) 01/31 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.4%(*4.5%) 02/04 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*2.8%) 02/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.8%(*2.8%) 02/01 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.8%(*2.1%) 02/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.6%(*3.4%) 02/05 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.6%(*2.1%) 02/05 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.6%(**.*%) 02/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm ETV Bakuman

*2.5%(*2.7%) 02/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.5%(*2.3%) 02/05 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.4%(*1.2%) 02/01 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*2.3%(*2.5%) 02/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.1%(*2.7%) 01/31 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.1%(*2.7%) 02/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.1%(*1.6%) 02/03 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko

*2.1%(*1.5%) 02/05 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.0%(*1.5%) 02/05 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.0%(**.*%) 02/05 (Sat) 6:25pm-7:50pm ETV Giant Killing (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.3%) 02/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.9%(*1.4%) 02/04 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica

*1.8%(*1.3%) 02/05 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.7%(*2.4%) 02/03 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.3%) 02/04 (Fri) 1:23am-2:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.7%(*1.2%) 02/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.7%(*1.0%) 02/03 (Thu) 2:01am-2:31am TBS Infinite Stratos

*1.6%(*1.9%) 02/02 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*1.5%) 02/05 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.1%) 02/01 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.0%) 01/31 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*1.5%(*1.1%) 02/03 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.5%) 02/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.4 %(*1.1%) 02/02 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.6%) 01/31 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*0.8%(*0.7%) 02/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.5%(--.-%) 02/02 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.8%) 02/03 (Thu) 2:31am-3:01am TBS Yumekui Merry

*0.5%(*0.8%) 02/06 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.3%(*0.3%) 02/03 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 16, 2011)

02/07/11-02/13/11


```
21.1%(23.2%) 02/13 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.4%(16.0%) 02/13 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(12.0%) 02/13 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.8%(*9.5%) 02/11 (Fri) 7:00pm-9:48pm EX* TV Asahi Doraemon 3 Hour Special

10.6%(10.4%) 02/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.2%(10.1%) 02/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*5.7%(*6.0%) 02/13 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.5%(*4.4%) 02/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*5.4%(*4.1%) 02/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.8%(**.*%) 02/12 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*4.6%(*3.7%) 02/09 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.5%(*5.5%) 02/08 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.9%(*3.5%) 02/07 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.8%(--.-%) 02/10 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special

*3.7%(*3.4%) 02/11 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.6%(*3.8%) 02/08 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.2%(*2.7%) 02/07 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.1%(*3.1%) 02/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.9%(*2.5%) 02/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.9%(*2.6%) 02/05 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.6%(*2.1%) 02/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.6%(*2.3%) 02/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.4%(*1.7%) 02/09 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.4%(*2.8%) 02/08 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.4%(*2.5%) 02/12 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.4%(*2.0%) 02/12 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.3%(*2.0%) 02/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.0%(*2.6%) 02/12 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*2.4%) 02/08 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*1.9%(*1.1%) 02/08 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.1%) 02/05 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.8%(*1.6%) 02/07 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.8%(*1.5%) 02/09 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.7%) 02/04 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.8%(*1.7%) 02/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.7%(*1.6%) 02/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.7%(*1.6%) 02/05 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.7%(--.-%) 02/05 (Sat) 12:50am-1:16am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.7%(--.-%) 02/05 (Sat) 2:08am-2:33am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.7%(--.-%) 02/05 (Sat) 2:33am-3:00am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.7%(*1.4%) 02/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.5%(*1.7%) 02/09 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Infinite Stratos

*1.5%(--.-%) 02/05 (Sat) 1:16am-1:42am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.5%(--.-%) 02/05 (Sat) 1:42am-2:08am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.5%(*2.8%) 02/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*1.4%(*1.9%) 02/04 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica

*1.3%(*1.4 %) 02/07 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.8%) 02/09 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.9%(--.-%) 02/09 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.5%) 02/09 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry

*0.8%(*1.0%) 02/07 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*0.7%(*0.3%) 02/09 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.8%) 02/05 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*0.5%(*0.5%) 02/06 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.5%(*0.5%) 02/07 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding the ratings system but Naruto's special didn't do so hott?? Meh could have been worse.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 16, 2011)

^ Nobody bothered going to watch. Because, one of the worst Arc in manga


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 16, 2011)

^
You lying... 
IT's because people thought it was still Filler probably. 
I mean the current arc in Shippuden is awesome>
Danzo sixth hokage? You probably forgot what awesomeness happened during this time in Naruto


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh the crappy fillers ruined Naruto Shippuden than? That'd suck, cuz than people would just keep thinking "Better not watch it might be another filler!" Shoot. I'd rather it be cuz of it being a horrible sagaXD


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you joking? Or something... or did you not read the Manga and not know what's coming


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 17, 2011)

lol

 *2.0%(*2.4%) 02/08 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*1.5%(*2.8%) 02/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

shit is worthless I'm surprised it even GOT viewers.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 23, 2011)

02/14/11-02/20/11


```
24.0%(21.1%) 02/20 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.9%(13.4%) 02/20 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.6%(11.1%) 02/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.0%(10.6%) 02/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.8%(--.-%) 02/15 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.2%(10.8%) 02/15 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.4%(*8.2%) 02/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.0%(--.-%) 02/17 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.7%(*5.4%) 02/16 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.3%(*3.8%) 02/17 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*5.1%(*5.7%) 02/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.0%(*5.5%) 02/14 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.5%(*4.6%) 02/16 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.3%(*4.5%) 02/15 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*3.9%(*3.7%) 02/18 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.6%(*3.9%) 02/14 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.5%(*3.6%) 02/15 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.2%(*1.5%) 02/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.0%(*3.1%) 02/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.0%(*2.4%) 02/15 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.9%(*2.9%) 02/19 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.8%(*2.9%) 02/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.8%(*2.0%) 02/15 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*2.7%(*2.6%) 02/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.7%(*2.4%) 02/19 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.5%(*3.2%) 02/14 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.5%(*2.6%) 02/19 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.5%(*2.4%) 02/19 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.5%(*2.3%) 02/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.4%(*1.8%) 02/19 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*2.3%(*2.0%) 02/19 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.0% 02/12 (Sat) 12:50am-1:16am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.9%(*2.4%) 02/17 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.9%) 02/19 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.7%(*1.8%) 02/16 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.7%(*1.7%) 02/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.7%(*1.4%) 02/18 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica

*1.6%(*1.8%) 02/17 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.5%) 02/17 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Infinite Stratos

*1.5%(--.-%) 02/17 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko

*1.5% 02/12 (Sat) 1:16am-1:42am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.3%(*0.9%) 02/16 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.7%) 02/14 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.2% 02/12 (Sat) 1:42am-2:08am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.2%(*0.9%) 02/17 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry

*1.2%(*0.7%) 02/19 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.1%(*1.3%) 02/16 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.1%) 02/17 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.0%(*1.8%) 02/18 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.0%(*1.7%) 02/19 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.0% 02/12 (Sat) 2:08am-2:33am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*0.7%(*1.9%) 02/15 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.7%) 02/17 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.8%) 02/14 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*0.5%(*0.5%) 02/20 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.3%(*0.5%) 02/16 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

-------------------------------

Kansai
*3.2% 01/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*3.5% 01/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*3.1% 01/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*3.2% 02/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver

*2.5% 01/06 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica (New)
*3.0% 01/13 (Thu) 1:06am-1:36am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*2.7% 01/20 (Thu) 1:35am-2:05am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*1.9% 01/27 (Thu) 1:35am-2:05am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*1.6% 02/03 (Thu) 2:01am-2:31am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica

Nagoya
*2.9% 01/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*4.3% 01/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*2.8% 01/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*3.9% 02/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver

*1.2% 01/12 (Wed) 2:00am-2:30am CBC Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica (New)
*1.2% 01/19 (Wed) 2:00am-2:30am CBC Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*1.5% 01/26 (Wed) 2:00am-2:30am CBC Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*2.1% 02/02 (Wed) 2:46am-3:16am CBC Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
```


----------



## xxSasorixx (Feb 23, 2011)

~Shin~ said:


> ^I'm pretty sure Bleach has the highest DVD sales out of the Big 3. Ratings don't mean much for most anime.



No way, One Piece sells the most manga, it'd only be natural for that to translate into DVD sales.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Feb 24, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> lol
> 
> *2.0%(*2.4%) 02/08 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2
> 
> ...



Its not the best anime in the world  
Good to see Fairy Tail doing better in the ratings, One Piece continues to be big for JapanXD Best Wishes did better than Naruto Shippuden :amazed


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2011)

xxSasorixx said:


> No way, One Piece sells the most manga, it'd only be natural for that to translate into DVD sales.



Not when the DVDs are overpriced. From what i read Bleach DVDs are a much better bargain than OP DVDs. Apparently you only get 3 episodes for OP DVDs for like 40 bucks. Fuck that.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 2, 2011)

02/21/11-02/27/11


```
21.6%(24.0%) 02/27 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.5%(15.9%) 02/27 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.5%(*9.2%) 02/25 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.5%(*9.8%) 02/25 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.5%(10.0%) 02/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.5%(*7.0%) 02/24 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.2%(*5.7%) 02/23 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*5.8%(*4.5%) 02/23 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.2%(*4.3%) 02/22 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*4.9%(**.*%) 02/26 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*4.9%(*5.1%) 02/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

------------------------------- 

*4.7%(*5.3%) 02/24 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.1%(*2.8%) 02/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*3.5%(*3.6%) 02/21 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.5%(*3.5%) 02/22 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.5%(*3.2%) 02/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.5%(*2.7%) 02/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.2%(*2.5%) 02/21 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.0%(*3.0%) 02/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.9%(*2.9%) 02/26 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.7%(*1.9%) 02/24 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.6%(*3.0%) 02/22 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.4%(*3.9%) 02/25 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*2.8%) 02/22 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*2.3%(*2.3%) 02/26 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.3%(*1.7%) 02/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*2.3%(*1.6%) 02/24 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*2.3%(*1.8%) 02/26 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.2%(*2.7%) 02/26 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.1%(*1.5%) 02/24 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko

*1.9% 02/19 (Sat) 12:50am-1:16am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.8%(*2.4%) 02/26 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.8%(*1.7%) 02/23 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.8%(*1.0%) 02/26 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.7%) 02/25 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica

*1.7% 02/19 (Sat) 1:16am-1:42am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.6%(*2.5%) 02/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.6%(*1.2%) 02/21 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.6%(*0.6%) 02/21 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*1.5%(*2.5%) 02/26 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*1.5%(*2.5%) 02/26 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.5%(*0.7%) 02/22 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*1.4% 02/19 (Sat) 1:42am-2:08am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo

*1.3%(*1.5%) 02/24 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Infinite Stratos

*1.3% 02/19 (Sat) 2:08am-2:33am NHK Shinrei Tantei Yakumo (End)

*1.2%(*1.2%) 02/26 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.1%(*1.2%) 02/24 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry

*1.1%(*1.1%) 02/24 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.1%(*1.0%) 02/25 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick

*0.9%(*1.1%) 02/23 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.3%) 02/23 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.6%) 02/24 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.5%) 02/27 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.2%(*0.3%) 02/23 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 9, 2011)

02/28/11-03/06/11


```
20.8%(21.6%) 03/06 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.9%(15.5%) 03/06 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.7%(--.-%) 03/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.9%(12.5%) 03/04 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Eiga koukai chokuzen Special

*9.2%(*9.5%) 03/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.2%(--.-%) 03/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.1%(*6.5%) 03/03 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.1%(*4.4%) 02/28 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.9%(*5.2%) 03/01 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~

*4.8%(*4.9%) 03/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

------------------------------- 

*4.2%(*5.8%) 03/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.9%(*4.7%) 03/03 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.5%(*3.5%) 02/28 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.5%(--.-%) 03/02 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki (New)

*3.4%(*3.5%) 03/01 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.9%(*3.2%) 02/28 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.8%(*3.5%) 03/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.7%(*2.9%) 03/05 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.6%(*2.4%) 03/04 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*3.5%) 03/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.3%(*4.1%) 03/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.3%(*2.3%) 03/03 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*2.2%(*3.0%) 03/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.2%(*1.7%) 03/04 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica

*2.1%(*2.6%) 03/01 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.1%(*2.2%) 03/05 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*2.0%(*2.3%) 03/01 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*1.9%(*2.1%) 03/03 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko

*1.8%(*2.3%) 03/05 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.8%(*1.8%) 03/02 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.8%(*1.5%) 03/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*1.8%(*1.3%) 03/03 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Infinite Stratos

*1.7%(*1.1%) 03/04 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.6%(*2.7%) 03/03 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.6%) 03/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.5%(*2.3%) 03/05 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.5%(*1.6%) 02/28 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.4%(*1.5%) 03/05 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*1.4%(*1.1%) 03/03 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry

*1.3%(*1.8%) 03/05 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.8%) 03/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.2%(*1.2%) 03/05 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.1%(*1.5%) 03/01 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.8%) 03/02 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (End)

*0.9%(*2.3%) 03/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*0.9%(*0.9%) 03/02 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.5%) 03/06 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.6%(*1.6%) 02/28 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*0.4%(*1.1%) 03/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.3%(*0.6%) 03/03 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)

*0.1%(*0.2%) 03/02 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sweet, One Piece scored some big ratings


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 16, 2011)

03/07/11-03/13/11


```
*6.8%(*4.9%) 03/08 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~ (End)

*6.4%(*6.1%) 03/10 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.3%(*5.1%) 03/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.8%(*3.9%) 03/10 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.1%(*3.4%) 03/08 (Tue) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.9%(*2.9%) 03/07 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.9%(*3.5%) 03/07 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(*3.5%) 03/09 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.0%(*4.2%) 03/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*2.8%(*2.3%) 03/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

------------------------------- 

*2.5%(*2.3%) 03/10 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*2.5%(*2.2%) 03/13 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*2.5%(*2.1%) 03/08 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.4%(*1.6%) 03/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*2.4%(*0.9%) 03/13 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*2.2%(*1.5%) 03/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*2.1%(*1.6%) 03/10 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.0%) 03/08 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*1.8%(*1.9%) 03/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko

*1.8%(*1.8%) 03/10 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Infinite Stratos

*1.6%(*1.8%) 03/09 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*1.2%) 03/12 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse

*1.4%(*1.4%) 03/10 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry

*1.1%(*0.8%) 03/13 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*1.1%(*0.6%) 03/07 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*0.9%(*1.1%) 03/08 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.9%) 03/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.4%) 03/10 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*0.7%(*0.3%) 03/10 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Occult Academy (Rerun)

*0.1%(*0.1%) 03/09 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

-------------------------------

Kansai
*4.2% 02/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*3.4% 02/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*3.6% 02/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver
*1.8% 03/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Star Driver

*3.2% 02/10 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*2.0% 02/17 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*2.0% 02/24 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*1.8% 03/03 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*2.5% 03/10 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica

Nagoya
*3.9% 02/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*3.8% 02/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*3.4% 02/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver
*2.7% 03/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Star Driver

*1.3% 02/09 (Wed) 2:00am-2:30am CBC Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*1.9% 02/16 (Wed) 2:00am-2:30am CBC Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*2.1% 02/23 (Wed) 2:00am-2:30am CBC Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*1.7% 03/02 (Wed) 2:04am-2:34am CBC Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
*1.7% 03/09 (Wed) 2:04am-2:34am CBC Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magica
```


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 22, 2011)

03/14/11-03/20/11


```
20.4%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.1%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.2%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.1%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

10.1%(--.-%) 03/18 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Nobita no kekkon zenya Speacial

*9.2%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.6%(*3.9%) 03/14 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*5.5%(*5.3%) 03/14 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*5.4%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.2%(*6.4%) 03/17 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

------------------------------- 

*4.0%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*3.8%(*2.0%) 03/15 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2 (Rerun)

*3.8%(*2.5%) 03/15 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.6%(*4.8%) 03/17 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.6 %(*2.5%) 03/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion

*3.6%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon

*3.4%(*3.9%) 03/14 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*3.4%(*3.1%) 03/16 (Wed) 7:00pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.4%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*3.0%(*2.8%) 03/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri

*2.9%(*2.1%) 03/17 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.7%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.4%(*0.9%) 03/16 (Wed) 6:00pm-7:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.4%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro Pâtissière (Rerun)

*2.3%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

*2.2%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.2%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*1.7%(*2.4%) 03/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.7%(*0.9%) 03/15 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*1.6%(*0.9%) 03/17 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.6%(--.-%) 03/18 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.6%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.4%(*2.4%) 03/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi

*1.4%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia

*1.3%(*1.8%) 03/17 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko

*0.7%(*1.1%) 03/14 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*0.7%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am Eiga koukai kinen! Doraemon（Rerun）
```


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 29, 2011)

03/21/11-03/27/11


```
21.0%(20.4%) 03/27 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.7%(13.1%) 03/27 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.5%(12.2%) 03/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.3%(--.-%) 03/25 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.2%(11.1%) 03/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai (End)

*9.3%(*9.2%) 03/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.0%(10.1%) 03/25 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.6%(*5.2%) 03/24 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.0%(--.-%) 03/23 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.7%(*5.4%) 03/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

------------------------------- 

*4.2%(*3.4%) 03/23 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.8%(*3.6%) 03/24 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(--.-%) 03/25 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(*5.5%) 03/21 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.8%(*3.6 %) 03/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion (End)

*2.7%(*3.6%) 03/26 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon (End)

*2.7%(*2.7%) 03/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.6%(--.-%) 03/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.5%(*4.0%) 03/26 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆

*2.4%(*3.4%) 03/21 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun)

*2.3%(*3.4%) 03/26 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.3%(*5.6%) 03/21 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.3%(*3.8%) 03/22 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.2%(*3.8%) 03/22 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*2.2%(*2.9%) 03/24 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun)

*2.2%(*2.3%) 03/26 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors (End)

*2.1%(*3.0%) 03/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri (End)

*1.9%(*1.7%) 03/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver

*1.7%(*2.2%) 03/26 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum (End)

*1.7%(--.-%) 03/23 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.5%(*2.2%) 03/26 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.5%(*1.4%) 03/26 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia (End)

*1.3%(*1.6%) 03/26 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.6%) 03/24 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.3%(**.*%) 03/21 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.3%(--.-%) 03/24 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Infinite Stratos

*1.2%(*1.6%) 03/25 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.0%(*0.7%) 03/21 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*1.0%(**.*%) 03/27 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.9%(*2.4%) 03/23 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.7%) 03/22 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.4%) 03/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (End)

*0.9%(*1.3%) 03/24 (Thu) 1:55am-1:25am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko

*0.8%(--.-%) 03/24 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry
```


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Mar 30, 2011)

nice ratings lol.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 5, 2011)

03/28/11-04/03/11


```
20.0%(21.0%) 04/03 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.9%(13.7%) 04/03 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.8%(11.5%) 04/03 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.2%(*9.3%) 04/02 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.4%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko (New) 

*6.5%(*6.6%) 03/31 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.3%(*2.8%) 03/28 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.8%(*3.8%) 03/31 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.6%(**.*%) 04/02 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*4.6%(*4.7%) 04/03 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

------------------------------- 

*3.8%(*2.3%) 03/28 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*3.1%(*2.5%) 04/02 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆ (End)

*2.9%(*2.7%) 04/03 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.8%(*3.2%) 04/01 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D (New)

*2.5%(*0.9%) 03/31 (Thu) 12:35am-1:35am Fuji TV Fractale/Hourou Musuko (End)

*2.4%(*2.4%) 03/28 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun) (End)

*2.4%(*2.3%) 04/02 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou

*2.6%(--.-%) 04/02 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu (New)

*2.4%(*2.2%) 03/31 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun) (End)

*2.3%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.1%(*1.3%) 03/31 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Infinite Stratos (End)

*2.1%(--.-%) 04/02 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL (New Timeslot)

*2.0%(*1.7%) 03/30 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's (End)

*2.0%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders (New)

*1.8%(*1.9%) 04/03 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver (End)

*1.8%(*1.5%) 04/02 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.7%(*2.6%) 04/03 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*1.7%(*2.3%) 03/29 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.6%(*1.3%) 03/28 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara

*1.6%(*1.2%) 04/01 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.6%(--.-%) 04/03 (Sun) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan×Digimon

*1.4%(*2.2%) 03/29 (Tue) 1:34am-2:04am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2

*1.4%(*1.3%) 04/02 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.3%) 03/31 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru

*1.3%(*1.0%) 03/28 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E

*0.9%(*0.8%) 03/31 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry

*0.9%(--.-%) 03/29 (Tue) 2:04am-2:34am NTV Kimi ni Todoke Season 2 (End)

*0.7%(*1.0%) 04/03 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu

*0.5%(--.-%) 04/01 (Fri) 4:18am-4:48am NTV Dragon Crisis! (New)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 13, 2011)

04/04/11-04/10/11


```
18.7%(20.0%) 04/10 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.9%(12.9%) 04/10 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.6%(--.-%) 04/08 (Sun) 7:29pm-9:48pm TV Asahi Doraemon?Crayon Shin-chan Part 2

*9.8%(--.-%) 04/08 (Sun) 7:00pm-7:29pm TV Asahi Doraemon?Crayon Shin-chan Part 1

*9.7%(10.8%) 04/10 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.4%(10.2%) 04/09 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.0%(--.-%) 04/10 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Haru no Anime Special: Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi

*7.9%(*9.4%) 04/10 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.3%(*6.5%) 04/07 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.2%(*4.6%) 04/09 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*5.1%(*4.6%) 04/10 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.4%(--.-%) 04/06 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.4%(--.-%) 04/06 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*4.3%(--.-%) 04/09 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*3.8%(*4.8%) 04/07 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.0%(--.-%) 04/04 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’ (New)

*3.0%(*2.6%) 04/09 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.9%(--.-%) 04/07 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance (New)

*2.7%(--.-%) 04/09 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream (New)

*2.7%(--.-%) 04/09 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.4%(*2.9%) 04/10 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.4%(*2.0%) 04/10 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*2.4%(*1.8%) 04/09 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.3%(--.-%) 04/05 (Tue) 1:34am-2:04am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen (New)
 
*2.2%(*1.7%) 04/05 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.1%(*2.8%) 04/08 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.0%(*2.3%) 04/10 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.0%(*1.7%) 04/10 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.0%(--.-%) 04/05 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00 TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.6%(--.-%) 04/07 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS K?mpfer f?r die Liebe 

*1.4%(*1.6%) 04/10 (Sun) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan?Digimon

*1.4%(*2.8%) 04/10 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.4%(--.-%) 04/08 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS A Channel (New)

*1.3%(*1.4%) 04/09 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.3%) 04/04 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Level E (End)

*1.2%(--.-%) 04/08 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera (New)

*0.9%(*0.9%) 04/07 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Yumekui Merry (End)

*0.9%(--.-%) 04/06 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.5%) 04/08 (Fri) 4:18am-4:48am NTV Dragon Crisis!

*0.7%(**.*%) 04/14 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive

*0.4%(*1.6%) 04/08 (Fri) 1:53am-2:23am TV Tokyo Gosick
```


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2011)

how much % do you need to be considered solid and won't be canceled?


----------



## mangakid81 (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone know how many viewers of Naruto or Pokemon there are worldwide?


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 19, 2011)

04/11/11-04/17/11


```
20.5%(18.7%) 04/17 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.1%(12.9%) 04/17 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.2%(*9.7%) 04/17 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.7%(*7.9%) 04/17 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.0%(*9.4%) 04/16 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.9%(*5.3%) 04/14 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.5%(*4.4%) 04/13 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*5.4%(*5.1%) 04/17 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.1%(*5.2%) 04/16 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*5.0%(--.-%) 04/11 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

------------------------------- 

*4.5%(*4.4%) 04/13 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki 

*4.1%(--.-%) 04/17 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist (New) 

*3.6%(*3.8%) 04/14 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*3.6%(--.-%) 04/11 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal (New) 

*3.5%(*4.3%) 04/16 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine 

*3.0%(*3.0%) 04/16 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu 

*3.0%(*2.0%) 04/17 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub 

*2.6%(*2.4%) 04/17 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave 

*2.5%(*2.7%) 04/16 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream 

*2.4%(*3.0%) 04/11 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’ 

*2.4%(*1.4%) 04/17 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.2%(*2.4%) 04/17 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*2.1%(*2.3%) 04/12 (Tue) 1:24am-1:54am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen 

*2.1%(*2.1%) 04/15 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman 

*2.4%(*2.0%) 04/17 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars 

*2.0%(*2.4%) 04/16 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard 

*1.9%(*2.7%) 04/16 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL 

*1.8%(*2.9%) 04/14 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.6%(*2.2%) 04/12 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH 

*1.6%(--.-%) 04/14 (Thu) 1:05am-2:05am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai. 
(New) 

*1.4%(*0.9%) 04/13 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 04/14 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Hidan no Aria (New) 

*1.2%(*0.4%) 04/15 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick 

*1.0%(*2.0%) 04/12 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun) 

*1.0%(*0.8%) 04/15 (Fri) 3:18am-3:48am NTV Dragon Crisis! 

*0.9%(*1.2%) 04/15 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera 

*0.9%(--.-%) 04/12 (Tue) 1:54am-2:24am NTV Yuruani? (New)

*0.9%(--.-%) 04/14 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko (New) 


*0.8%(*1.4%) 04/15 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS A Channel 

*0.6%(--.-%) 04/11 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kaminomi zo Shiru Sekai II (New)

-------------------------------

14.8%(--.-%) 04/15 (Fri) 9:00pm-10:54pm NTV Detective Conan: The Lost Ship in The Sky
```


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 20, 2011)

Found to other site

Neon Genesis Evangelion (TV)
Broadcaster: TV Tokyo
Timeslot: 6:30p.m. on Wednesdays
Broadcast: 10/04/95-03/27/96

*1 - 6.8%
*2 - 5.3%
*3 - 7.1%
*4 - 5.8%
*5 - 7.2%
*6 - 7.7%
*7 - 5.9%
*8 - 7.6%
*9 - 7.1%
10 - 9.5%
11 - 9.0%
12 - 7.4%
13 - 3.4%
14 - 0.9%
15 - 6.0%
16 - 9.4%
17 - 7.3%
18 - 9.6%
19 - 8.0%
20 - 7.4%
21 - 7.7%
22 - 7.9%
23 - 6.9%
24 - 6.0%
25 - 7.7%
26 - 10.3%


----------



## Blastrix (Apr 20, 2011)

I expected Toriko to do well after all the advertising


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 26, 2011)

04/18/11-04/24/11


```
20.1%(20.5%) 04/24 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.2%(13.1%) 04/24 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.3%(10.2%) 04/24 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(*6.0%) 04/23 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.3%(--.-%) 04/22 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan Supesharuora ha karei ni nana henka

*7.7%(*6.7%) 04/24 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.1%(*5.9%) 04/21 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.2%(*5.4%) 04/24 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.2%(*5.0%) 04/18 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.0%(*5.5%) 04/20 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.0%(*5.1%) 04/23 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*3.7%(*4.5%) 04/20 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.6%(*2.5%) 04/23 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*3.5%(*3.6%) 04/21 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.4%(*4.1%) 04/24 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.8%(*3.5%) 04/23 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.8%(*2.4%) 04/24 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.6%(*2.1%) 04/19 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.5%(*3.0%) 04/24 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.5%(*2.6%) 04/24 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.5%(*2.4%) 04/24 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.5%(*1.6%) 04/21 (Thu) 12:50am-2:50am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai.

*2.2%(*2.4%) 04/18 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’ 

*2.2%(*3.6%) 04/18 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.1%(*3.0%) 04/23 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.1%(*1.9%) 04/23 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.1%(*1.6%) 04/19 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.9%(*2.1%) 04/22 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.8%(*1.8%) 04/21 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.5%(*2.2%) 04/24 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.3%(*2.0%) 04/23 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.3%(*1.4%) 04/21 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Hidan no Aria

*1.2%(*0.9%) 04/19 (Tue) 1:39am-2:09am NTV Yuruani?

*1.2%(*0.8%) 04/22 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS A Channel

*1.1%(*1.0%) 04/19 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.2%) 04/22 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.0%(*0.9%) 04/21 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*1.0%(*0.6%) 04/18 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*0.9%(*1.4%) 04/20 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.0%) 04/22 (Fri) 3:08am-3:38am NTV Dragon Crisis!

*0.8%(*0.9%) 04/22 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera 

*0.9%(*0.7%) 04/21 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive

*0.8%(--.-%) 04/21 (Thu) 3:00am-3:30am TBS Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika

*0.7%(--.-%) 04/21 (Thu) 3:30am-4:00am TBS Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika

*0.7%(--.-%) 04/21 (Thu) 4:00am-4:30am TBS Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika (End)
```


----------



## tkROUT (May 10, 2011)

25/4/2011-01/5/2011


> ｱﾝﾊﾟﾝ 3.2
> 金ﾛｰ ﾙﾊﾟﾝ 12.3
> ﾄﾞﾗｺﾞﾝｸﾗｲｼｽ 0.5
> ｺﾅﾝ 9.1
> ...


In short, some of titles I know and ratings are,

Anpanman-  3.2
Dragon Crisis-  0.5
Konan-  9.1
Beelzebub-  3.1
NoitaminA-  3.9
Toriko-  6.9
One Piece-  9.5
Chibi Maruko-chan-  15.5
Sazae-san-  22.2
Doraemon-  6.5
Digimon-  1.9
Suite Precure-  4.9

02/05/2011-08/05/2011


> 120 : ◆cgm/djwdgQ :2011/05/09(月) 09:59:31.37 ID:???O
> ｱﾝﾊﾟﾝ 1.6
> ﾄﾞﾗｺﾞﾝｸﾗｲｼｽ 0.6
> ｺﾅﾝ 7.7
> ...



Anpanman-  1.6
Dragon Crisis-  0.6
Konan-  7.7
Beelzebub-  2.6
Toriko-  6.1
One Piece-  8.0
Chibi Maruko-chan-  11.9
Sazae-san-  19.1
Doraemon-  8.9
Digimon-  1.8
Suite Precure-  5.6


----------



## Sinoka (May 11, 2011)

04/25/11-05/01/11


```
22.2%(20.1%) 05/01 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.5%(13.2%) 05/01 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.5%(10.3%) 05/01 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.1%(*9.0%) 04/30 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.9%(*8.3%) 04/29 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*6.9%(*7.7%) 05/01 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.5%(--.-%) 04/29 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*5.2%(*6.1%) 04/28 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.9%(*5.2%) 05/01 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.8%(*4.0%) 04/27 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven (End) 

------------------------------- 

*4.3%(--.-%) 04/28 (Fri) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora

*4.0%(*4.2%) 04/25 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.9%(*2.5%) 04/28 (Thu) 12:45am-2:45am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai.

*3.9%(--.-%) 04/29 (Sat) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora

*3.8%(--.-%) 04/25 (Mon) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora (New)

*3.5%(*3.7%) 04/27 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.5%(--.-%) 04/27 (Thu) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora

*3.4%(*3.5%) 04/28 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*1.9%) 04/29 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(--.-%) 04/26 (Tue) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora

*3.1%(*2.5%) 05/01 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.0%(*2.5%) 05/01 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*3.0%(*2.2%) 04/25 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.8%(*2.2%) 04/25 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.5%(*2.8%) 04/30 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.4%(*3.4%) 05/01 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.4%(*2.5%) 05/01 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.2%(*2.6%) 04/26 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.2%(*1.3%) 04/30 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.9%(*2.8%) 05/01 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.8%(*2.1%) 04/30 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.8%(*1.8%) 04/28 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.7%(*1.5%) 05/01 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.6%(*3.6%) 04/30 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.4%(*2.1%) 04/26 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.4%(*1.3%) 04/28 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Hidan no Aria

*1.3%(*2.1%) 04/30 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.3%(*1.2%) 04/29 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS A Channel

*1.2%(*1.2%) 04/26 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*1.2%(*1.0%) 04/28 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*1.2 %(*0.8%) 04/29 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera 

*1.1%(*0.9%) 04/27 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.1%) 04/26 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.9 %(*1.0%) 04/29 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*0.5%(*1.0%) 04/25 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*0.5%(*0.9%) 04/29 (Fri) 3:08am-3:38am NTV Dragon Crisis!

*0.4%(*0.9%) 04/28 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive

*0.3%(**.*%) 04/25 (Mon) 2:00am-2:20am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox
```


----------



## tkROUT (May 16, 2011)

9/5/2011-15/5/2011


> 886 ： ◆cgm/djwdgQ ：2011/05/16(月) 09:59:27.97 ID:???O
> ｱﾝﾊﾟﾝ 2.4
> ﾄﾞﾗｺﾞﾝｸﾗｲｼｽ 0.8
> ｺﾅﾝ 8.0
> ...


Some of the titles I know,

 Anpanman- 2.4
 Dragon Crisis- 0.8
 Konan- 8.0
 Beelzebub- 3.1

 Toriko- 6.5
 One Piece- 9.4
 Chibi Maruko-chan- 11.6
 Sazae-san- 19.9

 Doraemon- 11.6
 Crayon Shin-chan- 11.4
 Digimon- 2.2
 Suite Precure- 6.3

Good to see Doraemon doing well.


----------



## Sinoka (May 16, 2011)

05/02/11-05/08/11


```
19.1%(22.2%) 05/08 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.9%(15.5%) 05/08 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.9%(*6.9%) 05/06 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.9%(*6.5%) 05/06 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.0%(*9.5%) 05/08 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.7%(*9.1%) 05/07 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.1%(*6.9%) 05/08 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.6%(*4.9%) 05/08 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.3%(*4.0%) 05/02 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.3%(--.-%) 05/03 (Tue) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora

------------------------------- 

*4.2%(*5.2%) 05/05 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.2%(*3.4%) 05/05 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(--.-%) 05/06 (Fri) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora (End)

*3.5%(--.-%) 05/02 (Mon) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora

*3.4%(*2.8%) 05/02 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*3.2%(--.-%) 05/04 (Wed) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora

*3.1%(--.-%) 05/03 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO (New)

*2.9%(*2.4%) 05/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.8%(*3.9%) 05/05 (Thu) 12:45am-2:45am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai.

*2.7%(*3.1%) 05/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.5%(*2.4%) 05/08 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.4%(*3.0%) 05/02 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.4%(*1.8%) 05/07 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.3%(*2.5%) 05/07 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.3%(*2.2%) 05/03 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.3%(*1.8%) 05/05 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.1%(*3.0%) 05/08 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.0%(*2.2%) 05/07 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.9%(*1.4%) 05/03 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*1.9%) 05/08 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.6%(*3.5%) 05/04 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*1.6%(*3.2%) 05/06 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.6%(*1.7%) 05/08 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.6%(*1.6%) 05/07 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.3%(*1.0%) 05/03 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.3%) 05/06 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS A Channel

*1.2%(--.-%) 05/05 (Thu) 10:55pm-11:20pm NHK Moshidora

*1.0%(*1.2%) 05/03 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*1.0%(*0.5%) 05/02 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*0.8%(*1.3%) 05/07 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*0.7%(*1.4%) 05/05 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Hidan no Aria

*0.6%(*0.5%) 05/06 (Fri) 3:38am-4:08am NTV Dragon Crisis!

*0.6%(*0.3%) 05/02 (Mon) 2:00am-2:20am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox

*0.4%(*0.4%) 05/05 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive

*0.3%(*0.9%) 05/06 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*0.5%(*1.2%) 05/06 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera 

*0.5%(*1.0%) 05/05 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*0.5%(*1.1%) 05/04 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)
```


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 16, 2011)

I'm thinking, it will be the end of Dragon Crises soon with those ratings ouch  At least Beelzebub getting better here. Pokemon Best Wishes not on the list? Normally it is. I'm glad this arc in One Piece is doing good in the ratings too, its been enjoyable so far


----------



## Sinoka (May 19, 2011)

05/09/11-05/15/11


```
19.9%(19.1%) 05/15 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.6%(11.9%) 05/15 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.6%(*8.9%) 05/13 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.4%(*8.9%) 05/13 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.4%(*8.0%) 05/15 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.0%(*7.7%) 05/14 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.5%(*6.1%) 05/15 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.3%(*5.6%) 05/15 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*6.0%(**.*%) 05/12 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.9%(*4.3%) 05/09 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

------------------------------- 

*4.6%(*3.1%) 05/11 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.7%(*4.2%) 05/12 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.5%(*2.5%) 05/15 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*3.2%(*1.6%) 05/11 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.1%(*2.7%) 05/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.0%(*2.3%) 05/14 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.8%(*3.4%) 05/09 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.8%(*2.3%) 05/10 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.7%(*1.9%) 05/10 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.5%(*2.8%) 05/12 (Thu) 12:45am-2:45am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai.

*2.5%(*2.0%) 05/14 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.4%(*1.6%) 05/13 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*2.1%) 05/15 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.2%(*2.9%) 05/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.2%(*2.4%) 05/09 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.2%(*2.4%) 05/14 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*1.8%) 05/15 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.0%(*2.3%) 05/12 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.0%(*1.6%) 05/14 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.7%(*1.3%) 05/13 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS A Channel

*1.6%(*1.6%) 05/15 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.5%(*1.0%) 05/10 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*1.4%(*1.3%) 05/10 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.8%) 05/14 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.2%(*0.5%) 05/12 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*1.1%(*0.5%) 05/11 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.5%) 05/13 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera 

*0.8%(*0.6%) 05/13 (Fri) 3:08am-3:38am NTV Dragon Crisis!

*0.8%(*0.3%) 05/13 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*0.7%(*1.0%) 05/09 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*0.7%(*0.7%) 05/12 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Hidan no Aria

*0.6%(*0.6%) 05/09 (Mon) 2:00am-2:20am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox

*0.3%(*0.4%) 05/12 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive
```


----------



## jonsparker01 (May 20, 2011)

Great thread lol!

thanks for the informative official tv rating source.


----------



## tkROUT (May 23, 2011)

16/5/2011-22/5/2011


> ｱﾝﾊﾟﾝ 2.7
> ﾄﾞﾗｺﾞﾝｸﾗｲｼｽ 0.9
> ｺﾅﾝ 7.2
> ﾍﾞﾙｾﾞ 3.5
> ...



Some of the titles I know,

 Anpanman- 2.7
 Dragon Crisis- 0.9
 Konan- 7.2
 Beelzebub- 3.5

 Toriko- 6.8
 One Piece- 9.3
 Chibi Maruko-chan- 15.0
 Sazae-san- 20.3

 Doraemon- 9.4
 Crayon Shin-chan- 10.9
 Digimon- 2.3
 Suite Precure- 5.7


----------



## Sinoka (May 24, 2011)

05/16/11-05/22/11


```
20.3%(19.9%) 05/22 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.0%(11.6%) 05/22 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.9%(11.4%) 05/20 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.4%(11.6%) 05/20 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.3%(*9.4%) 05/22 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.2%(*8.0%) 05/21 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.8%(*6.5%) 05/22 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.0%(*6.0%) 05/19 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.7%(*6.3%) 05/22 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.6%(*4.9%) 05/16 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

------------------------------- 

*4.1 %(*3.7%) 05/19 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.5%(*4.6%) 05/18 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.5%(*3.1%) 05/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.4%(*3.2%) 05/18 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.1%(*2.2%) 05/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.0%(*2.8%) 05/16 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.9%(*3.5%) 05/22 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.9%(*2.5%) 05/19 (Thu) 12:45am-2:45am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai.

*2.7%(*2.4%) 05/20 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*2.8%) 05/17 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.4%(*2.0%) 05/19 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.3%(*3.0%) 05/21 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.3%(*2.2%) 05/22 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.9%(*2.3%) 05/22 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.9%(*1.3%) 05/21 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.8%(*2.2%) 05/16 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*1.8%(*2.0%) 05/21 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.8%(*1.6%) 05/22 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.7%(*2.7%) 05/17 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.3%(*2.2%) 05/21 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.3%(*0.7%) 05/16 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*1.2%(*1.2%) 05/19 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*1.1%(*2.5%) 05/21 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.1%(*1.7%) 05/20 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS A Channel

*1.1%(*1.5%) 05/17 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*1.1%(*0.7%) 05/19 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Hidan no Aria

*1.0%(*0.8%) 05/20 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*0.9%(*1.4%) 05/17 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.8%) 05/20 (Fri) 3:08am-3:38am NTV Dragon Crisis!

*0.8%(*1.1%) 05/18 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.0%) 05/20 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera 

*0.3%(*0.6%) 05/16 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox

*0.3%(*0.3%) 05/19 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive
```


----------



## Sinoka (May 27, 2011)

UPDATE


----------



## Sinoka (May 31, 2011)

05/23/11-05/29/11


```
18.8%(20.3%) 05/29 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.4%(15.0%) 05/29 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.0%(10.9%) 05/27 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.8%(*9.3%) 05/29 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.6%(*9.4%) 05/27 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.6%(*7.2%) 05/28 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.8%(*6.8%) 05/29 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.3%(*6.0%) 05/26 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.8%(*5.7%) 05/29 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.6%(**.*%) 05/28 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*4.2%(*4.1%) 05/26 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*3.5%) 05/25 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.8%(*4.6%) 05/23 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.5%(*1.9%) 05/29 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*3.4%(*3.0%) 05/23 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*3.0%(*3.2%) 05/29 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.9%(*3.4%) 05/25 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*2.9%(*3.1%) 05/29 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.7%(*2.4%) 05/24 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.6%(*2.3%) 05/29 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.6%(*1.8%) 05/29 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*2.5%(*2.4%) 05/26 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.4%(*2.7%) 05/27 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*2.3%) 05/28 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.3%(*3.5%) 05/29 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.3%(*2.9%) 05/29 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.2%(*2.9%) 05/26 (Thu) 12:45am-2:45am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai.

*2.2%(*1.8%) 05/28 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.1%(*1.8%) 05/23 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.0%(*1.3%) 05/28 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.5%(*1.3%) 05/23 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*1.5%(*1.1%) 05/27 (Fri) 2:10am-2:40am TBS A Channel

*1.4%(*1.9%) 05/28 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.4%(*1.5%) 05/26 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.1%) 05/28 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.3%(*1.5%) 05/28 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.0%) 05/23 (Mon) 1:05am-1:30am NHK GIANT KILLING (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.1%) 05/24 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*1.0%(*1.0%) 05/27 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*0.9%(*1.7%) 05/24 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*0.9%(*1.2%) 05/26 (Thu) 1:95am-2:29am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*0.9%(*1.1%) 05/26 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidan no Aria

*0.9%(*0.6%) 05/23 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.8%) 05/25 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.8%) 05/27 (Fri) 2:40am-3:10am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera 

*0.6%(*0.9%) 05/24 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.6%) 05/24 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.9%) 05/27 (Fri) 3:08am-3:38am NTV Dragon Crisis!

*0.4%(*0.6%) 05/26 (Thu) 3:00am-3:30am TV Tokyo Zoku Natsume Yūjin-Chō (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.3%) 05/23 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox

*0.2%(*0.3%) 05/26 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive

*0.0%(*0.2%) 05/25 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 3, 2011)

^*UPDATE*
05/16/11-05/22/11


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 5, 2011)

30/5/2011-5/6/2011


> 614 ： ◆cgm/djwdgQ ：2011/06/06(月) 10:03:49.25 ID:???O
> ｱﾝﾊﾟﾝ 3.4
> ﾄﾞﾗｺﾞﾝｸﾗｲｼｽ 0.7
> ｺﾅﾝ 9.4
> ...



Some of the titles I know,

 Anpanman- 3.4
 Dragon Crisis- 0.7
 Konan- 9.4
 Beelzebub- 2.5

 Toriko- 7.8
 One Piece- 9.6
 Chibi Maruko-chan- 13.6
 Sazae-san- 18.8

 Doraemon- 10.7
 Crayon Shin-chan- 11.0
 Digimon- 3.0
 Battle Spirits- 3.2
 Suite Precure- 5.4


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 6, 2011)

Nagoya
*0.6% 04/02 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou (New)
*0.3% 04/09 (Sat) 2:45am-3:15am TVA Nichijou
*0.5% 04/16 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.8% 04/23 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.6% 04/30 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*1.1% 05/07 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.7% 05/14 (Sat) 3:00am-3:30am TVA Nichijou
*0.8% 05/21 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou

Kansai
*2.0% 04/02 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY (New)
*1.2% 04/09 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.5% 04/16 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.9% 04/23 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.8% 04/30 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.8% 05/07 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.7% 05/14 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.7% 05/21 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY

*1.9% 04/02 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS (New)
*1.4% 04/09 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*2.1% 04/16 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*2.3% 04/23 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*1.1% 04/30 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*1.9% 05/07 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*2.3% 05/14 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*1.3% 05/21 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS


----------



## stardust (Jun 7, 2011)

It's good to see AnoHana doing well.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so glad the Luffy/Ace/Sabo arc is doing good in the ratings ^


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 8, 2011)

05/30/11-06/05/11


```
18.8%(18.8%) 06/05 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.6%(13.4%) 06/05 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.0%(10.0%) 06/03 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.7%(*9.6%) 06/03 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.6%(*9.8%) 06/05 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.4%(*8.6%) 06/04 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.8%(*7.8%) 06/05 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.4%(*5.8%) 06/05 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.3%(*4.2%) 06/01 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.6%(*4.6%) 06/04 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*4.5%(*6.3%) 06/02 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.4%(*3.8%) 05/30 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.4%(*2.4%) 06/03 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(*4.2%) 06/02 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*2.9%) 06/05 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.1%(*2.9%) 06/01 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.0%(*2.6%) 06/05 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*3.0%(*2.3%) 06/05 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.8%(*3.4%) 05/30 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.5%(*2.3%) 06/05 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.4%(*2.1%) 05/30 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.3%(*2.7%) 05/31 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.3%(*2.5%) 06/02 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.3%(*2.2%) 06/04 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.2%(*3.5%) 06/05 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.2%(*2.4%) 06/04 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.0%(*2.2%) 06/02 (Thu) 12:45am-2:45am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai.

*2.0%(*2.6%) 06/04 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.9%(*3.0%) 06/05 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.9%(*2.0%) 06/04 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.6%(*0.9%) 05/31 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.5%(*1.4%) 06/04 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.3%(*1.5%) 06/03 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS A Channel

*1.3%(*1.0%) 05/31 (Tue) 1:39am-2:09am NTV Yuruani?

*1.2%(*2.6%) 06/05 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.2%(*1.2%) 05/30 (Mon) 1:05am-1:30am NHK GIANT KILLING (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.7%) 06/03 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*1.1%(*0.9%) 05/30 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.3%) 06/04 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.6%) 05/31 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.4%) 06/02 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.6%) 05/31 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.5%) 05/30 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*0.8%(*0.8%) 06/01 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.7%) 06/03 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera 

*0.7%(*0.4%) 06/03 (Fri) 3:48am-4:18am NTV Dragon Crisis!

*0.4%(*0.9%) 06/02 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Hidan no Aria

*0.4%(*0.9%) 06/02 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*0.4%(*0.4%) 06/02 (Thu) 3:00am-3:30am TV Tokyo Zoku Natsume Yūjin-Chō (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.4%) 05/30 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox

*0.3%(*0.0%) 05/01 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.2%(*0.2%) 06/02 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive
```


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 12, 2011)

6/6/2011-12/6/2011


> 266 ： ◆cgm/djwdgQ ：2011/06/13(月) 09:58:12.89 IDqq2A+6sO
> ｱﾝﾊﾟﾝ 2.1
> ﾄﾞﾗｺﾞﾝｸﾗｲｼｽ 1.0
> ｺﾅﾝ 8.8
> ...


Some of the titles I know,

 Anpanman- 2.1
 Dragon Crisis- 1.0
 Konan- 8.8
 Beelzebub- 3.1

 Toriko- 5.5
 One Piece- 9.0
 Chibi Maruko-chan- 12.3
 Sazae-san- 20.0

 Doraemon- 11.7
 Crayon Shin-chan- 11.3
 Digimon- 1.7
 Battle Spirits- 2.5
 Suite Precure- 6.1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 14, 2011)

06/06/11-06/12/11


```
20.0%(18.8%) 06/12 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.3%(13.6%) 06/12 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.7%(10.7%) 06/10 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.3%(11.0%) 06/10 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.0%(*9.6%) 06/12 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.8%(*9.4%) 06/11 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.1%(*5.4%) 06/12 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.5%(*7.8%) 06/12 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.5%(*4.5%) 06/09 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.7%(*4.6%) 06/11 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*4.6%(*4.4%) 06/06 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.3%(*5.3%) 06/08 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.6%(*3.1%) 06/08 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.4%(*2.8%) 06/06 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*3.2%(*3.2%) 06/09 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.1%(*2.5%) 06/12 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.9%(*3.0%) 06/12 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.7%(*2.4%) 06/06 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.7%(*2.3%) 06/07 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am  NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.6%(*2.2%) 06/11 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.5%(*3.2%) 06/12 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.5%(*1.9%) 06/11 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.4%(*2.0%) 06/09 (Thu) 12:45am-2:45am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai.

*2.3%(*2.2%) 06/12 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.1%(*3.4%) 06/10 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.0%(*1.9%) 06/12 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.9%(*2.3%) 06/09 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.9%(*2.0%) 06/11 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.9%(*1.5%) 06/11 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.8%(*2.3%) 06/11 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.8%(*1.6%) 06/07 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*1.2%) 06/12 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.8%(*1.0%) 06/11 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.7%(*3.0%) 06/12 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.4%(*1.3%) 06/07 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*1.4%(*1.0%) 06/07 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.4%(*0.9%) 06/07 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.2%) 06/06 (Mon) 1:05am-1:30am NHK GIANT KILLING (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.9%) 06/09 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.4%) 06/09 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Hidan no Aria

*1.2%(*0.8%) 06/06 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*1.0%(*0.7%) 06/10 (Fri) 3:08am-3:38am NTV Dragon Crisis!

*1.0% (*0.4%) 06/09 (Thu) 3:00am-3:30am TV Tokyo Zoku Natsume Yūjin-Chō (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.1%) 06/06 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.4%) 06/09 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*0.8%(*0.3%) 06/06 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox

*0.7%(*0.2%) 06/09 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive

*0.6%(*0.8%) 06/08 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.5%(*1.2%) 06/10 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*0.4%(*1.3%) 06/10 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS A Channel

*0.3%(*0.3%) 06/08 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.1%(*0.8%) 06/10 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 21, 2011)

06/13/11-06/19/11


```
17.0%(20.0%) 06/19 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.4%(12.3%) 06/19 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.9%(11.7%) 06/17 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.2%(*9.0%) 06/19 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.0%(11.3%) 06/17 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.9%(*8.8%) 06/18 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.0%(*5.5%) 06/19 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.7%(*5.5%) 06/16 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.4%(*4.7%) 06/18 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*4.3%(*4.6%) 06/13 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

------------------------------- 

*4.1%(*2.1%) 06/17 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.8%(*3.2%) 06/14 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.8%(*2.3%) 06/19 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*3.7%(*4.3%) 06/15 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.3%(*3.4%) 06/11 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*3.0%(*3.6%) 06/13 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.0%(*2.9%) 06/19 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.9%(*2.4%) 06/16 (Thu) 12:45am-2:45am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai.

*2.7%(*3.1%) 06/19 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.6%(*2.7%) 06/13 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.2%(*2.5%) 06/18 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*2.0%) 06/19 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.2%(*1.9%) 06/18 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.1% (*2.6%) 06/18 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.1%(*1.9%) 06/18 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.1%(*1.8%) 06/18 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.1%(*1.8%) 06/19 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*2.0%(*2.7%) 06/14 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*1.9%(*1.9%) 06/16 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.5%(*1.3%) 06/16 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Hidan no Aria

*1.4%(*1.3%) 06/16 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.8%) 06/14 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.2%(*0.9%) 06/13 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.8%) 06/16 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*1.0%(*1.4%) 06/14 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.2%) 06/13 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*0.8%(*1.8%) 06/18 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.4%) 06/13 (Mon) 1:05am-1:30am NHK GIANT KILLING (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.0%) 06/17 (Fri) 4:08am-4:38am NTV Dragon Crisis! (End)

*0.7%(*0.6%) 06/15 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.6%(*1.4%) 06/14 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*0.6%(*0.7%) 06/16 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive

*0.6%(*0.4%) 06/17 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS A Channel

*0.5%(*1.4%) 06/14 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.8%) 06/13 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox

*0.4%(*0.1%) 06/17 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera 

*0.3%(*0.5%) 06/17 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*0.3%(*0.3%) 06/15 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.2%(*1.0%) 06/16 (Thu) 3:00am-3:30am TV Tokyo Zoku Natsume Yūjin-Chō (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 28, 2011)

06/20/11-06/26/11


```
17.8%(17.0%) 06/26 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.3%(11.4%) 06/26 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.2%(10.9%) 06/24 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.0%(10.0%) 06/24 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.9%(10.2%) 06/26 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.9%(*9.9%) 06/25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.0%(*8.0%) 06/26 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.2%(--.-%) 06/25 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.0%(*5.7%) 06/23 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.4%(*4.3%) 06/20 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

------------------------------- 

*3.7%(*2.7%) 06/26 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.6%(*3.0%) 06/22 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.4%(*3.8%) 06/23 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.4%(*3.0%) 06/26 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*3.3%(*3.7%) 06/22 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.2%(*2.9%) 06/23 (Thu) 12:45am-2:45am Fuji TV C/Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai. (End)

*3.0%(*3.3%) 06/20 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.7%(*2.0%) 06/21 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.6%(*3.8%) 06/26 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.6%(*2.2%) 06/25 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.6%(*2.1%) 06/25 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.6%(*2.1%) 06/25 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.5%(*2.1%) 06/25 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.4%(--.-%) 06/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.3%(*4.1%) 06/24 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.2%(*2.2%) 06/26 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.9% (*2.6%) 06/20 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*1.8%(*2.2%) 06/25 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.8%(*2.1%) 06/26 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.5%(--.-%) 06/25 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.4%(*0.4%) 06/24 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera (End)

*1.3%(*1.9%) 06/23 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.3%(*0.6%) 06/21 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*1.2%(*1.0%) 06/21 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.4%) 06/23 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.6%) 06/24 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS A Channel (End)

*1.0%(*1.3%) 06/21 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*0.9%(*1.0%) 06/20 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II

*0.9%(*0.8%) 06/25 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.7%) 06/22 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.6%) 06/23 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Maria Holic Alive (End)

*0.6%(*0.3%) 06/24 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick

*0.6%(*0.2%) 06/23 (Thu) 3:00am-3:30am TV Tokyo Zoku Natsume Yūjin-Chō (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.5%) 06/21 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.4%(*1.2%) 06/20 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.4%) 06/20 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox

*0.2%(*0.3%) 06/22 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 6, 2011)

06/27/11-07/03/11


```
18.7%(17.8%) 07/03 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.5%(12.3%) 07/03 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.0%(10.0%) 07/01 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.6%(10.2%) 07/01 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.3%(*8.9%) 07/03 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.1%(*7.9%) 07/02 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.7%(*6.0%) 07/03 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.3%(*5.0%) 06/30 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.5%(*4.4%) 06/27 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.3%(*5.2%) 07/03 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

------------------------------- 

*3.8%(*3.4%) 06/30 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.7%(*3.3%) 06/29 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.2%(*2.4%) 07/03 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*3.1%(*3.0%) 06/27 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.9%(*3.6%) 06/29 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*2.7%(*3.7%) 07/03 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.6%(*1.5%) 07/03 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.5%(*2.7%) 06/28 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.5%(*2.6%) 07/01 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.4%(*1.8%) 07/01 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.2%(*2.3%) 07/01 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.2%(*3.4%) 07/02 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.1%(*1.3%) 06/30 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.0%(*2.6%) 07/02 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.9%(*2.6%) 07/01 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*1.8%(*1.9%) 06/27 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*1.7%(*0.9%) 07/01 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.6%(*2.6%) 07/01 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.6%(*2.2%) 07/02 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.4%(*2.5%) 07/01 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.3%(*1.0%) 06/28 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.2%(*1.8%) 07/02 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.2%(*1.1%) 06/30 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 06/30 (Thu) 2:40am-3:10am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko

*0.9%(--.-%) 06/30 (Thu) 1:40am-2:10am TBS Hidan no Aria

*0.9%(--.-%) 06/30 (Thu) 3:10am-3:40am TBS Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko (End)

*0.8%(*1.2%) 06/28 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream (Rerun)(End)

*0.8%(*0.8%) 06/29 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.3%) 06/28 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*0.7%(--.-%) 06/30 (Thu) 2:10am-2:40am TBS Hidan no Aria (End)

*0.6%(*0.5%) 06/28 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.9%) 06/27 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II (End)

*0.5%(*0.6%) 06/30 (Thu) 3:00am-3:30am TV Tokyo Zoku Natsume Yūjin-Chō (Rerun)(End)

*0.5%(*0.4%) 06/27 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.2%) 06/29 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.6%) 06/31 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Gosick (End)

*0.3%(*0.3%) 06/27 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Sengoku Otome - Momoiro Paradox (End)

*0.1%(--.-%) 07/01 (Fri) 3:50am-4:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II (Rerun)(New)

-------------------------------

15.9%(--.-%) 07/01 9:00pm-11:44pm NTV Princess Mononoke
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 12, 2011)

07/04/11-07/10/11


```
18.4%(18.7%) 07/10 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.1%(12.5%) 07/10 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.5%(*8.1%) 07/09 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.2%(*9.0%) 07/08 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.1%(*8.6%) 07/08 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.9%(*8.3%) 07/10 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.3%(*5.7%) 07/10 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.7%(*4.3%) 07/10 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.1%(*5.3%) 07/07 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.7%(*4.5%) 07/04 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

------------------------------- 

*3.7%(*3.7%) 07/06 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.6%(*2.9%) 07/06 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.2%(*3.8%) 07/07 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*2.2%) 07/10 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*3.1%(*2.0%) 07/10 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.7%(*2.2%) 07/08 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(*1.9%) 07/09 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.5%(*2.7%) 07/10 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.5%(*2.5%) 07/05 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.4%(*2.5%) 07/09 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.3%(*3.2%) 07/10 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.1%(*3.1%) 07/04 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.0%(*1.8%) 07/04 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*1.9%(*2.4%) 07/09 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.9%(--.-%) 07/04 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San (New)

*1.8%(*1.7%) 07/09 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.2%) 07/10 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.7%(*1.4%) 07/09 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.6%(*1.3%) 07/05 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.6%(--.-%) 07/08 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Blood-C (New)

*1.4%(--.-%) 07/07 (Thu) 2:10am-2:40am TBS The IDOLM@STER (New)

*1.3%(*1.6%) 07/10 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.2%(*1.6%) 07/09 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.2%(*0.7%) 07/05 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*1.2%(--.-%) 07/07 (Thu) 1:00pm-2:00pm Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6 (New)

*1.1%(*0.6%) 07/05 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(--.-%) 07/07 (Thu) 2:40am-3:10am TBS Mayo Chiki! (New)

*1.0%(--.-%) 07/08 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum (New)

*0.9%(*2.1%) 07/07 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*0.9%(*1.2%) 07/07 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*0.9% (--.-%) 07/04 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*0.8%(--.-%) 07/05 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am Danbōru Senki Pureibakku (Rerun) (New)

*0.7%(*0.8%) 07/06 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.7%(--.-%) 07/04 (Mon) 1:05am-1:30am NHK GIANT KILLING (Rerun)

*0.7%(--.-%) 07/05 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls (New)

*0.7%(--.-%) 07/07 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni! (New)

*0.6%(*0.5%) 07/04 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.5%) 07/06 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.1%) 07/08 (Fri) 3:50am-4:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II (Rerun)

*0.2%(*1.0%) 07/08 (Fri) 3:23am-3:53am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

-------------------------------

13.5%(--.-%) 07/08 (Fri) 9:00pm-11:09pm NTV Kiki's Delivery Service
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 21, 2011)

07/11/11-07/17/11


```
16.1%(18.4%) 07/17 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.0%(12.1%) 07/17 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.5%(*9.2%) 07/15 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.5%(*9.1%) 07/15 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.4%(*8.9%) 07/17 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.2%(--.-%) 07/15 (Fri) 7:00pm-8:30pm NTV Ocean Waves

*7.0%(*9.5%) 07/16 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.3%(*5.7%) 07/17 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.2%(*6.3%) 07/17 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.8%(**.*%) 07/16 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*4.0%(*4.7%) 07/11 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.8%(*2.4%) 07/15 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*3.5%(*3.7%) 07/13 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.0%(*3.2%) 07/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.9%(*3.6%) 07/13 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*2.9%(*2.5%) 07/17 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.7%(*2.1%) 07/11 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.5%(*3.1%) 07/16 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.5%(*2.6%) 07/15 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.4%(*2.5%) 07/12 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.4%(*1.2%) 07/14 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*2.2%(*2.0%) 07/11 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.2%(*1.4%) 07/14 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*2.1%(*1.2%) 07/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.0%(*1.9%) 07/15 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.9%(*2.3%) 07/17 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*1.9%(*1.8%) 07/15 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.0%) 07/14 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*1.8%(*0.9%) 07/14 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.7%(*1.6%) 07/14 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Blood-C

*1.7%(*1.6%) 07/12 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.7%(*1.3%) 07/16 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.7%(*1.2%) 07/12 (Tue) 1:49am-2:19am NTV Yuruani?

*1.7%(--.-%) 07/17 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.6%(*1.9%) 07/11 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.6%(*1.7%) 07/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.5%(*0.7%) 07/12 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*1.4%(*1.8%) 07/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.4%(*0.7%) 07/11 (Mon) 1:05am-1:30am GIANT KILLING (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.9%) 07/14 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.0%) 07/14 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.2%(*0.7%) 07/13 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.1%) 07/12 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1% (*0.9%) 07/11 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*1.1%(*0.2%) 07/15 (Fri) 3:13am-3:43am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*1.1%(--.-%) 07/15 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka (New)

*0.8%(*0.8%) 07/12 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am Danbōru Senki Pureibakku (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.7%) 07/14 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.4%(*0.4%) 07/13 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.6%) 07/11 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.0%(*0.3%) 07/14 (Fri) 3:50am-4:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II (Rerun)

-------------------------------

12.0%(--.-%) 07/15 (Fri) 8:30pm-10:54pm NTV Gedo Senki

*6.6%(--.-%) 07/14 (Thu) 7:00pm-8:54pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond & Pearl Movie: Genei no Hasha Zoroark
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2011)

07/18/11-07/24/11


```
11.4%(10.5%) 07/22 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.7%(*9.5%) 07/22 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.3%(*7.0%) 07/23 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.9%(--.-%) 07/21 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.2%(*3.5%) 07/20 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.1%(*2.9%) 07/20 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*4.1%(--.-%) 07/21 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.1%(*5.3%) 07/24 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*3.7%(*4.8%) 07/23 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.4%(*2.4%) 07/19 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

------------------------------- 

*3.0%(*4.0%) 07/18 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.9%(*3.0%) 07/24 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.7%(*1.8%) 07/21 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.3%(*3.8%) 07/23 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*2.5%) 07/23 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.2%(*1.7%) 07/19 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*2.1%(*2.9%) 07/24 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.1%(*2.4%) 07/21 (Thu) 12:58am-1:58am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*1.9%(*1.7%) 07/19 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.9%(*1.4%) 07/24 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.8%(*2.1%) 07/23 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.8%(*1.9%) 07/24 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*1.7%(*1.3%) 07/21 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.6%(*2.7%) 07/18 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*1.6%(*2.5%) 07/24 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.6%(*2.2%) 07/21 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.5%(*2.0%) 07/23 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.5%(*1.7%) 07/24 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.4%(*2.2%) 07/18 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*1.4%(*1.6%) 07/23 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.4%(*1.1%) 07/19 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.4%(*0.3%) 07/18 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.7%) 07/24 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.2%(*1.8%) 07/21 (Thu) 1:55am-3:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*1.2%(*1.1%) 07/22 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*1.2%(*0.8%) 07/19 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am Danbōru Senki Pureibakku (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.9%) 07/23 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.2%) 07/20 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.6%) 07/18 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*0.8%(*1.5%) 07/19 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*0.7%(*1.7%) 07/22 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Blood-C

*0.7%(*1.2%) 07/22 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*0.7%(*1.1%) 07/19 (Tue) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*0.7%(*1.1%) 07/22 (Fri) 4:08am-4:38am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.4%) 07/20 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.4%(*1.4%) 07/18 (Mon) 1:05am-1:30am GIANT KILLING (Rerun)

*0.2%(*0.6%) 07/21 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.2%(*0.0%) 07/22 (Fri) 3:50am-4:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 4, 2011)

07/25/11-07/31/11


```
16.9%(--.-%) 07/31 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

*9.5%(--.-%) 07/31 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.5%(--.-%) 07/31 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*7.2%(*6.3%) 07/30 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.8%(--.-%) 07/31 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.2%(*4.1%) 07/31 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.2%(*4.2%) 07/27 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.1%(*3.7%) 07/30 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.7%(*4.1%) 07/28 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.5%(*4.1%) 07/27 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.5%(*2.1%) 07/31 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

------------------------------- 

*3.2%(*3.0%) 07/25 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.1%(*2.2%) 07/30 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*3.0%(*2.9%) 07/31 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*3.0%(*2.3%) 07/30 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.9%(*3.4%) 07/26 (Tue) 1:04am-1:34am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.8%(*1.6%) 07/25 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.7%(*1.8%) 07/31 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.6%(*2.1%) 07/28 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*2.5%(*1.6%) 07/31 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.5%(*1.3%) 07/31 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.4%(--.-%) 07/29 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*1.8%) 07/30 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.2%(*2.7%) 07/28 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.2%(*1.4%) 07/25 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.1%(*1.5%) 07/30 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.1%(*1.5%) 07/31 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.0%(*2.2%) 07/26 (Tue) 1:39am-2:09am NTV Yuruani?

*2.0%(*1.4%) 07/30 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.9%(*1.9%) 07/26 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*1.0%) 07/25 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.7%(*1.2%) 07/28 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*1.6%(*1.0%) 07/30 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.6%) 07/28 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.4%(*1.4%) 07/26 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.4%(*0.7%) 07/29 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Blood-C

*1.3%(*1.9%) 07/31 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.3%(*1.2%) 07/26 (Tue) 7:30am-8:00am Danbōru Senki Pureibakku (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.2% ) 07/29 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*1.3%(*0.8%) 07/26 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*1.1%(*1.7%) 07/28 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.4%) 07/25 (Mon) 1:05am-1:30am GIANT KILLING (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.7%) 07/29 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*0.9%(*1.4%) 07/25 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.0%) 07/27 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.7%) 07/25 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*0.6%(*0.7%) 07/29 (Fri) 3:13am-3:43am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.2%) 07/28 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.4%(*0.5%) 07/27 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.2%) 07/29 (Fri) 3:50am-4:20am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows II (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 10, 2011)

08/01/11-08/07/11


```
16.2%(16.9%) 08/07 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.5%(*9.5%) 08/07 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.0%(--.-%) 08/05 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.0%(--.-%) 08/05 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.4%(*7.2%) 08/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.0%(*9.5%) 08/07 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.8%(*6.8%) 08/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.5%(--.-%) 08/04 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.4%(*4.1%) 08/06 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.8%(*4.2%) 08/03 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.8%(*5.2%) 08/07 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

------------------------------- 

*3.5%(*3.5%) 08/03 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.3%(*2.5%) 08/07 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*3.2%(*3.2%) 08/01 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.2%(*3.0%) 08/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.8%(*3.0%) 08/06 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.8%(*2.1%) 08/07 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.6%(*2.2%) 08/01 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.5%(*3.5%) 08/07 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.5%(*2.9%) 08/02 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.3%(*2.1%) 08/06 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.2%(*3.7%) 08/04 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.2%(*3.1%) 08/06 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.2%(*2.8%) 08/01 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.1%(*2.6%) 08/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*2.1%(*2.2%) 08/04 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.1%(*2.0%) 08/02 (Tue) 1:49am-2:19am NTV Yuruani?

*2.0%(*1.6%) 08/06 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*2.0%(*1.3%) 08/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.9%(*2.5%) 08/07 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.9%(*1.9%) 08/02 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*2.7%) 08/07 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*1.8%(*2.3%) 08/06 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.7%(*2.0%) 08/06 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.6%(*1.0%) 08/04 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.5%(*1.3%) 08/02 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*1.4%(*1.8%) 08/01 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.4%(*1.6%) 08/04 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.4%) 08/04 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Blood-C

*1.4%(*1.3%) 08/05 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*1.3%(*1.7%) 08/04 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*1.3%(*1.4%) 08/02 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.5%) 08/04 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.1%(*0.9%) 08/03 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.6%) 08/05 (Fri) 3:43am-4:13am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.9%) 08/01 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.8%) 08/01 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*0.6%(*0.6%) 08/04 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.6%(*0.4%) 08/03 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 17, 2011)

08/08/11-08/14/11


```
14.6%(16.2%) 08/14 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

*9.4%(11.0%) 08/12 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.4%(*9.0%) 08/14 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.7%(11.5%) 08/14 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.4%(10.0%) 08/12 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*7.6%(*9.4%) 08/13 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.7%(*6.8%) 08/14 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.2%(*4.5%) 08/11 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.3%(*3.8%) 08/14 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.2%(**.*%) 08/08 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

------------------------------- 

*3.3%(*2.2%) 08/11 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*2.1%) 08/11 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*3.2%(*2.5%) 08/14 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.1%(*2.2%) 08/08 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.9%(*3.2%) 08/14 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.9%(--.-%) 08/12 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.7%(*3.8%) 08/10 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*2.7%(*2.6%) 08/08 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.7%(*2.5%) 08/09 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.6%(*2.2%) 08/13 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.5%(*2.1%) 08/11 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*2.3%(*3.5%) 08/10 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*2.3%(*2.3%) 08/13 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.2%(*2.8%) 08/14 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.9%(*1.9%) 08/14 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.8%(*3.3%) 08/14 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.8%(*2.8%) 08/13 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.8%(*2.1%) 08/09 (Tue) 1:39am-2:09am NTV Yuruani?

*1.8%(*1.7%) 08/13 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.7%(*2.0%) 08/13 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.9%) 08/09 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.7%(*1.3%) 08/09 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.8%) 08/14 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*1.4% (*1.8%) 08/13 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.4%(*1.1%) 08/10 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.4%) 08/08 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.1%(*2.0%) 08/14 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.1%(*1.5%) 08/09 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*1.1%(*1.4%) 08/11 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.1%) 08/11 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*0.9%(*1.4%) 08/12 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*0.8%(*1.3%) 08/11 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*0.8%(*0.8%) 08/08 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.9%) 08/08 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*0.6%(*0.6%) 08/10 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.4%(*1.0%) 08/12 (Fri) 3:38am-4:08am NTV 07-GHOST

*0.4%(*0.6%) 08/10 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 17, 2011)

Kansai
*1.5% 05/28 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.2% 06/04 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.7% 06/11 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.9% 06/18 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.4% 06/25 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.1% 07/02 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.2% 07/09 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.2% 07/16 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.4% 07/23 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.1% 07/30 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY

*1.0% 05/28 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*1.3% 06/04 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*1.5% 06/11 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*1.9% 06/18 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS
*1.3% 06/25 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS DOG DAYS (End)

*1.3% 07/04 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō (New)
*1.2% 07/11 (Mon) 2:34am-3:04am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.2% 07/18 (Mon) 2:24am-2:54am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.0% 07/25 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō

Nagoya
*1.2% 05/28 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.9% 06/04 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.7% 06/11 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.9% 06/18 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*1.3% 06/25 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.7% 07/02 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*1.1% 07/09 (Sat) 3:10am-3:40am TVA Nichijou
*0.7% 07/16 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.7% 07/23 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.7% 07/30 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2011)

Still doing this?  Do people even look at this thread anymore?


----------



## Goty (Aug 18, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Still doing this?  Do people even look at this thread anymore?



Uh, obviously? There's not much to discuss, but it's great information.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 24, 2011)

08/15/11-08/21/11


```
14.0%(14.6%) 08/21 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.2%(*8.4%) 08/20 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.8%(*9.4%) 08/20 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.4%(*9.4%) 08/21 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.3%(*8.7%) 08/21 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*5.8%(*6.7%) 08/21 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.4%(*7.6%) 08/20 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.1%(*5.2%) 08/18 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.0%(--.-%) 08/20 (Fri) 12:55pm-2:55pm Fuji TV One Piece Alabaster Episode 0

*4.6%(*4.3%) 08/21 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

------------------------------- 

*4.4%(*2.9%) 08/19 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*4.0%(*2.7%) 08/18 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.7%(*2.3%) 08/17 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.4%(*3.3%) 08/18 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*4.2%) 08/15 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.6%(*2.7%) 08/15 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.6%(*2.7%) 08/16 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.5%(*2.9%) 08/21 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.3%(*2.5%) 08/25 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*2.2%(*1.7%) 08/16 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.1%(*3.1%) 08/15 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*1.9%(*2.6%) 08/20 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*1.9%(*2.3%) 08/20 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.8%(*3.2%) 08/18 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.7%(*1.8%) 08/20 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.7%(*1.8%) 08/21 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.6%(*1.5%) 08/21 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*1.6%(*0.4%) 08/19 (Fri) 3:23am-3:53am NTV 07-GHOST 

*1.5%(*1.8%) 08/16 (Tue) 1:44am-2:14am NTV Yuruani?

*1.5%(*1.3%) 08/15 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.3%(*1.7%) 08/20 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.1%) 08/16 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*1.2%(*0.9%) 08/19 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*1.2 %(*1.1%) 08/18 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.1%) 08/21 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.1%(*2.2%) 08/21 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.1%(*1.8%) 08/20 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.1%(*1.7%) 08/16 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.4%) 08/17 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.1%) 08/18 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*0.8%(*1.9%) 08/21 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*0.8%(*1.4%) 08/20 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*0.8%(*0.8%) 08/18 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*0.6%(*0.6%) 08/17 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.8%) 08/15 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.6%) 08/15 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*0.5%(--.-%) 08/19 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Blood-C

*0.3%(*0.6%) 08/18 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.3%(--.-%) 08/19 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 31, 2011)

08/22/11-08/28/11


```
17.1%(14.0%) 08/28 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.7%(*7.3%) 08/28 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.0%(*8.4%) 08/28 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.8%(*9.8%) 08/26 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.7%(10.2%) 08/26 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.6%(*5.4%) 08/27 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.3%(*5.8%) 08/28 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.2%(*5.1%) 08/25 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.6%(*3.7%) 08/25 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.5%(*4.6%) 08/28 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

------------------------------- 

*4.2%(*4.0%) 08/24 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.1%(*2.6%) 08/23 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*4.1%(*3.2%) 08/22 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.9%(*3.7%) 08/24 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.2%(*4.4%) 08/26 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.0%(*2.1%) 08/22 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.9%(*1.9%) 08/26 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.6%(*1.6%) 08/28 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*2.5%(*0.8%) 08/28 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.4%(*2.6%) 08/22 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.4%(*2.5%) 08/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.4%(*1.5%) 08/23 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Yuruani?

*2.2%(*1.8%) 08/25 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.2%(*1.7%) 08/26 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.1%(*1.1%) 08/26 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.8%(*2.2%) 08/23 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.8%(*1.1%) 08/27 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.8%(--.-%) 08/28 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*1.7%(*1.5%) 08/22 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.7%(*1.2%) 08/26 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*1.6%(*2.3%) 08/26 (Thu) 1:45am-2:45am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*1.6%(*0.8%) 08/26 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.5%(*1.6%) 08/26 (Thu) 3:43am-4:13am NTV 07-GHOST

*1.5%(*1.0%) 08/25 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.5%(*0.5%) 08/26 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Blood-C

*1.4%(*1.1%) 08/23 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.4%(*0.8%) 08/25 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*1.3%(*1.9%) 08/26 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.2%(*1.3%) 08/26 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.5%) 08/22 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*1.1%(*1.7%) 08/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.1%(*0.3%) 08/26 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*0.9%(*1.2 %) 08/25 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.0%) 08/24 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.5%) 08/22 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.6%(*1.2%) 08/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.6%(*0.3%) 08/25 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.5%(*1.2%) 08/23 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*0.5%(*0.6%) 08/24 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

-------------------------------

13.1%(--.-%) 08/26 (Thu) 9:00pm-10:54pm NTV Evangelion: 2.0 You Can [Not] Advance
```


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome! Good to see One Piece ratings going up.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 7, 2011)

08/29/11-09/04/11


```
17.5%(17.1%) 09/04 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.2%(11.7%) 09/04 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.9%(*8.7%) 09/02 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.3%(*8.6%) 09/03 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.2%(*9.8%) 09/02 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.8%(11.0%) 09/04 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.1%(*7.3%) 09/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.3%(*4.5%) 09/04 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*6.0%(*6.2%) 09/01 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.5%(**.*%) 09/03 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*4.1%(*4.1%) 08/29 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.0%(*4.6%) 09/01 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.0%(*3.2%) 09/02 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.9%(*4.2%) 08/31 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.6%(*3.9%) 08/31 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.0%(*2.4%) 09/04 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.9%(*1.6%) 09/03 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.7%(*1.8%) 09/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.6%(*3.0%) 08/29 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.5%(*2.9%) 09/03 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.4%(*1.6%) 09/01 (Thu) 1:45am-2:45am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*2.3%(*4.1%) 08/30 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.2%(*2.5%) 09/04 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.2%(*2.2%) 09/03 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*1.8%) 09/04 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.0%(*2.2%) 09/01 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.0%(*1.5%) 09/01 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.8%(*2.1%) 09/03 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.7%(*2.6%) 09/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave

*1.7%(*1.8%) 08/30 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.7%(*1.5%) 09/02 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Blood-C

*1.6%(*2.4%) 08/29 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*1.6%(*2.4%) 08/30 (Tue) 1:49am-2:19am NTV Yuruani?

*1.5%(*1.1%) 09/02 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.5%(*1.1%) 09/04 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.4%(*1.7%) 08/29 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.4%(*1.4%) 09/01 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*1.3%(*1.3%) 09/03 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.3%(*1.2%) 09/03 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.7%) 09/02 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*1.2%(*0.5%) 08/30 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*1.0%(*1.4%) 08/30 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.9%) 08/31 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.5%) 09/02 (Fri) 3:43am-4:13am NTV 07-GHOST

*0.8%(*0.9%) 09/01 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.2%) 08/29 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*0.7%(*0.6%) 09/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.6%(*0.6%) 09/01 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.2%(*0.7%) 08/29 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.1%(*0.5%) 08/31 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

-------------------------------

12.7%(--.-%) 09/02 (Fri) 9:30pm-11:24pm NTV Lupin vs the Clone
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 14, 2011)

09/05/11-09/11/11


```
18.4%(17.5%) 09/11 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.9%(11.2%) 09/11 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.8%(10.9%) 09/09 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Birthday Special

10.0%(*9.8%) 09/11 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(10.3%) 09/10 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.6%(*7.1%) 09/11 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.7%(*6.0%) 09/08 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.5%(*6.3%) 09/11 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.3%(*3.9%) 09/07 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.4%(*4.1%) 09/05 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.4%(*4.0%) 09/08 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*4.0%(*3.6%) 09/07 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.6%(*2.7%) 09/11 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.4%(*3.0%) 09/11 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*3.0%(*2.2%) 09/10 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.8%(*2.5%) 09/10 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.8%(*1.6%) 09/05 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.6%(*2.6%) 09/05 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.5%(*4.0%) 09/09 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.3%) 09/06 (Tue) 3:04am-3:34am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.4%(*1.5%) 09/11 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.4%(*1.3%) 09/10 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.3%(*1.8%) 09/10 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.3%(*1.7%) 09/11 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave (End) 

*2.2%(*2.0%) 09/08 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.9%(*2.9%) 09/10 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.9%(*1.7%) 09/06 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.9%(*1.3%) 09/10 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.4%) 09/05 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.7%(*2.2%) 09/11 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.6%(*2.4%) 09/08 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*1.5%(*2.2%) 09/11 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.5%(*1.7%) 09/09 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Blood-C

*1.4%(*1.2%) 09/06 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*1.3%(*2.0%) 09/08 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.3%(*1.0%) 09/06 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.2%) 09/09 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*1.2%(*0.8%) 09/08 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.7%) 09/11 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.9%(*1.5%) 09/09 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*0.8%(*0.7%) 09/05 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*0.7%(*0.2%) 09/05 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.9%) 09/07 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.6%) 09/08 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.4%(*1.4%) 09/08 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*0.2%(*0.1%) 09/07 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome for Detective Conan, Pocket Monsters, and Suite Precure.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2011)

lol at Pokemon in the year 2011 beating Naruto..

Hell I even remember seeing DBZkai having better ratings than Shippuden.. thats sad.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 15, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> lol at Pokemon in the year 2011 beating Naruto..
> 
> Hell I even remember seeing DBZkai having better ratings than Shippuden.. thats sad.



To be fair, its in filler season right now.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2011)

Badalight said:


> To be fair, its in filler season right now.



DBZ Fillers got better rating than what Shippuden has gotten so far(Garlic jr Saga for example)


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 19, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> lol at Pokemon in the year 2011 beating Naruto..
> 
> Hell I even remember seeing DBZkai having better ratings than Shippuden.. thats sad.



Well at least Naruto Shippuden is in the top some thing, I don't think its been on the list for a while now. Must be those One Piece a like episodes thats helpingXD Pokemon is getting way better ratings now, before it was in 4. numbers now its gone up, with it not being in fillers now maybe it will stay that way for a while?? No wonder Pokemon people are pushing it more than the other Pokemon series.


----------



## Goty (Sep 20, 2011)

Badalight said:


> To be fair, its in filler season right now.



People used to follow ratings know that they're rarely affected by fillers, unless it's an endless season like Naruto once had. Shippuden's average is always 4.0~5.0, regardless of what's going on.

Although comparing it to Pokemon and DB Kai is unfair, Pokemon always did better and Kai had really high ratings. Naruto doesn't do great compared to other blockbusters, but still better than most series.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 20, 2011)

09/12/11-09/18/11


```
17.6%(18.4%) 09/18 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.0%(11.9%) 09/18 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.9%(*9.0%) 09/17 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.7%(10.0%) 09/18 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.0%(*7.6%) 09/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*7.8%(*6.7%) 09/15 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.0%(*6.5%) 09/18 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.5%(*5.3%) 09/14 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.4%(*4.4%) 09/12 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.1%(**.*%) 09/17 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*4.0%(*4.0%) 09/14 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.2%(*2.6%) 09/12 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*3.1%(*3.6%) 09/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.1%(*2.2%) 09/15 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*3.0%(*3.4%) 09/18 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.9%(*2.5%) 09/16 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.7%(*1.5%) 09/18 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*2.6%(*3.0%) 09/17 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.6%(--.-%) 09/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes (New)

*2.5%(*1.6%) 09/15 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Usagi Drop/NO.6

*2.4%(*1.5%)09/16 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Blood-C

*2.3%(*2.8%) 09/17 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.2%(*2.4%) 09/17 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.1%(*2.5%) 09/13 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.1%(*2.4%) 09/18 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.9%(*2.8%) 09/12 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*1.8%(*1.7%) 09/18 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.6%(*1.9%) 09/13 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.6%(*0.9%) 09/16 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.5%(*1.9%) 09/17 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.2%) 09/15 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.3%(*2.3%) 09/17 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.2%(*1.8%) 09/12 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.1%(*1.9%) 09/17 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.1%(*0.8%) 09/12 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri

*1.1%(--.-%) 09/13 (Tue) 1:59am-2:29am NTV Yuruani?

*0.9%(*1.4%) 09/13 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*0.9%(*1.3%) 09/15 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*0.9%(*0.6%) 09/14 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.3%) 09/13 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.2%) 09/16 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*0.8%(*1.1%) 09/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.7%(*0.7%) 09/12 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.2%) 09/14 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.4%(*0.6%) 09/15 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.4%(*0.4%) 09/15 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 28, 2011)

09/19/11-09/25/11


```
17.9%(17.6%) 09/25 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.3%(12.0%) 09/25 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.1%(*9.9%) 09/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.0%(*8.7%) 09/25 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.3%(*8.0%) 09/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.3%(*5.0%) 09/25 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.7%(*7.8%) 09/22 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.5%(*4.5%) 09/21 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.3%(*4.1%) 09/24 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.7%(*4.4%) 09/19 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.7%(*4.0%) 09/21 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.7%(**.*%) 09/24 (Sat) 9:00am-9:20am ETV Shaun the sheep

------------------------------- 

*3.0%(--.-%) 09/22 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.9%(*2.1%) 09/20 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen

*2.8%(*2.3%) 09/24 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.7%(*3.1%) 09/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.6%(*2.2%) 09/24 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard


*2.6%(*3.1%) 09/22 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.5%(*1.6%) 09/20 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.2%(*3.2%) 09/19 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.2%(*2.6%) 09/24 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*1.9%) 09/19 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.1%(*3.0%) 09/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist

*2.1%(*2.6%) 09/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.0%(*2.9%) 09/23 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.0%(*2.1%) 09/25 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.9%(*1.8%) 09/25 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.8%(*2.7%) 09/25 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars

*1.8%(*1.1%) 09/24 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.8%(*0.9%) 09/21 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.6%(*0.8%) 09/20 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.5%(*2.4%) 09/23 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Blood-C

*1.4%(*1.3%) 09/24 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.4%(*0.9%) 09/20 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls

*1.4%(*0.8%) 09/23 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka

*1.3%(*1.6%) 09/23 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.3%(*1.5%) 09/24 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.9%) 09/22 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.2%(*1.5%) 09/22 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.2%) 09/19 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San

*1.0%(*0.8%) 09/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.7%(*1.1%) 09/19 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri (End)

*0.7%(*0.7%) 09/19 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.4%) 09/22 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki!

*0.5%(--.-%) 09/23 (Fri) 4:13am-4:43am NTV 07-GHOST

*0.4%(*0.4%) 09/22 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni!

*0.1%(*0.6%) 09/21 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 5, 2011)

09/26/11-10/02/11


```
17.3%(17.9%) 10/02 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.1%(*9.0%) 10/02 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.9%(13.3%) 10/02 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.8%(10.1%) 10/01 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.7%(*7.3%) 10/02 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.5%(*6.3%) 10/02 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*6.5%(*5.7%) 09/29 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.6%(*4.5%) 09/28 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 

*4.6%(*3.0%) 09/29 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*4.4%(--.-%) 10/02 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter (New)

------------------------------- 

*3.3%(*3.7%) 09/28 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.3%(*2.2%) 09/26 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama?

*3.3%(*1.9%) 10/02 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*3.2%(*2.1%) 10/02 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Ao no Exorcist (End)

*3.0%(*2.0%) 10/02 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.7%(*2.6%) 09/29 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.5%(*2.7%) 10/02 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.4%(*2.1%) 10/02 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.4%(*2.0%) 09/30 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*2.6%) 10/01 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.1%(*2.2%) 10/01 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.0%(*2.9%) 09/27 (Tue) 1:58am-2:28am NTV Gyakkyō Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku-hen (End)

*2.0%(--.-%) 10/02 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman (New)

*2.0%(*2.8%) 10/01 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*1.7%(*1.8%) 10/02 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi (New)

*1.7%(*1.1%) 09/26 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō San (End)

*1.5%(*2.5%) 09/27 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.5%(*1.5%) 09/30 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Blood-C (End)

*1.5%(*1.4%) 10/01 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.4%(*1.8%) 10/01 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.4%(*1.4%) 09/30 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Dantalian no Shoka (End)

*1.2%(*1.4%) 09/27 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kamisama Dolls (End)

*1.2%(*1.3%) 09/30 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.2%(*1.3%) 10/01 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.6%) 09/29 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Mayo Chiki! (End)

*1.1%(*1.2%) 09/29 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.5%) 09/30 (Fri) 4:13am-4:43am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.3%) 09/29 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*0.9%(--.-%) 09/26 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume (New)

*0.8%(*1.8%) 09/28 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.6%) 09/27 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.7%) 09/26 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.5%(*1.0%) 10/02 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.4%(*0.4%) 09/29 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Baka to Test to Shōkanjū Ni! (End)

*0.1%(*0.1%) 09/28 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, I knew the first episode of the Time Skip would get good ratings but wow


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 11, 2011)

10/03/11-10/09/11


```
16.2%(17.3%) 10/09 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.6%(10.9%) 10/09 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.2%(11.1%) 10/09 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.2%(--.-%) 10/07 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.6%(*9.8%) 10/08 (Sat) 5:30pm-6:00pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.4%(*6.7%) 10/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.0%(*6.5%) 10/06 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.0%(*6.5%) 10/09 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.1%(--.-%) 10/03 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! 

*3.9%(*2.7%) 10/03 (Mon) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Youkai ningen bemu Dorama ka kinen! Gensaku anime kessaku sen5 

*3.9%(*2.5%) 10/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

------------------------------- 

*3.8%(*4.4%) 10/09 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.6%(*4.6%) 10/06 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*3.6%(--.-%) 10/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE (New)

*3.2%(*3.4%) 10/05 (Wed) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Youkai ningen bemu Dorama ka kinen! Gensaku anime kessaku sen7

*3.1%(--.-%) 10/03 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.9%(*2.1%) 10/08 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.8%(*3.3%) 10/09 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.8%(*3.0%) 10/09 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.8%(*2.7%) 10/06 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.8%(*2.3%) 10/08 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.8%(--.-%) 10/06 (Thu) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Youkai ningen bemu Dorama ka kinen! Gensaku anime kessaku sen8 

*2.5%(*2.4%) 10/07 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.0%) 10/08 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.4%(*3.3%) 10/03 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama?

*2.3%(*1.2%) 10/08 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*2.2%(--.-%) 10/04 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru (New)

*2.1%(*2.0%) 10/09 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.1%(*1.9%) 10/04 (Tue) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Youkai ningen bemu Dorama ka kinen! Gensaku anime kessaku sen6 

*2.0%(*1.4%) 10/08 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.0%(--.-%) 10/07 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation (New)

*1.9%(*1.7%) 10/09 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.9%(*0.8%) 10/05 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.9%(--.-%) 10/04 (Tue) 2:55am-3:55am Fuji TV Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai. (Rerun)

*1.9%(--.-%) 10/07 (Fri) 2:30am-4:00am Fuji TV Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai. (Rerun)

*1.8%(*1.5%) 10/08 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.7%(*2.4%) 10/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.7%(*0.9%) 10/06 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.6%(*1.5%) 10/04 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.5%(*1.1%) 10/06 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 10/05 (Wed) 2:30am-4:00am Fuji TV Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai. (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 10/06 (Thu) 2:30am-4:00am Fuji TV Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Boku-tachi wa Mada Shiranai. (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.8%) 10/04 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.2%(--.-%) 10/06 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai (New)

*1.1%(*0.5%) 10/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.0%(*1.0%) 10/07 (Fri) 3:13am-3:43am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.8%) 10/03 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.2%) 10/07 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*0.9%(*0.9%) 10/03 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume

*0.9%(--.-%) 10/06 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)

*0.8%(--.-%) 10/04 (Tue) 2:29am-3:34am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series (New)

*0.8%(--.-%) 10/03 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. (New)

*0.6%(*0.1%) 10/05 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)

*0.5%(--.-%) 10/07 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam (New)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 12, 2011)

Average Ratings of all Gundam Series
*5.3％　1979　Mobile Suit Gundam
13.1％　1981　Mobile Suit Gundam　Rebroadcast (February)
17.9％　1981　Mobile Suit Gundam　Rebroadcast (November)
*6.4％　1985　Zeta Gundam
*6.0％　1986　Gundam ZZ
*3.9％　1993　V Gundam
*4.1％　1994　G Gundam
*4.3％　1995　Gundam Wing
*2.8％　1996　Gundam X (First half*3.5％ Second Half*1.2％)
*3.0％　1999　Turn A Gundam
*3.1％　2000　G-SAVIOUR
*6.1％　2002　Gundam SEED
*6.2％　2004　Gundam SEED DESTINY
*4.9％　2007　Gundam OO
*4.5％　2008　Gundam OO 2nd season


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 19, 2011)

10/10/11-10/16/11


```
19.2%(16.2%) 10/16 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.2%(10.6%) 10/16 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(*6.6%) 10/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.1%(10.2%) 10/16 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.9%(*6.0%) 10/13 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.1%(*6.4%) 10/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.7%(*5.0%) 10/16 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.4%(**.*%) 10/12 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.8%(--.-%) 10/13 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.7%(--.-%) 10/12 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

------------------------------- 

*4.4%(*3.6%) 10/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*4.0%(*3.8%) 10/16 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*4.0%(*2.5%) 10/15 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*3.1%(*3.9%) 10/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.1%(*2.8%) 10/16 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.7%(*2.1%) 10/11 (Tue) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Youkai ningen bemu Dorama ka kinen! Gensaku anime kessaku sen 9

*3.3%(*2.8%) 10/15 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*3.1%(*2.9%) 10/15 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*3.0%(*2.8%) 10/13 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.9%(*2.4%) 10/10 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.7%(*4.1%) 10/10 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.6%(*2.3%) 10/15 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*2.6%(--.-%) 10/13 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown (New)

*2.3%(*2.0%) 10/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.2%(*3.1%) 10/10 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.2%(*2.8%) 10/16 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.1%(*1.6%) 10/11 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.0%(*1.9%) 10/16 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*2.0%(*1.8%) 10/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.9%(*2.8%) 10/13 (Thu) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Youkai ningen bemu Dorama ka kinen! Gensaku anime kessaku sen 10 

*1.9%(*2.5%) 10/14 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.8%(*1.7%) 10/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.8%(*1.5%) 10/13 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.7%(*2.0%) 10/14 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.5%(*1.2%) 10/13 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*1.4%(*0.9%) 10/14 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.3%(*2.1%) 10/16 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.3%(*1.7%) 10/13 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.2%(*1.0%) 10/10 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.1%(*2.2%) 10/11 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.1%(*1.9%) 10/12 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.3%) 10/11 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.9%) 10/10 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume

*1.0%(*0.8%) 10/11 (Tue) 2:59am-3:54am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*1.0%(*0.5%) 10/14 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.9%(*1.1%) 10/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.9%(*0.9%) 10/13 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.8%) 10/10 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*0.7%(*1.0%) 10/14 (Fri) 3:13am-3:43am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.2%(*0.6%) 10/12 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 21, 2011)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 26, 2011)

10/17/11-10/23/11


```
16.6%(19.2%) 10/23 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.6%(10.1%) 10/23 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.4%(13.2%) 10/23 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.3%(--.-%) 10/23 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.0%(11.1%) 10/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.3%(--.-%) 10/23 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.0%(*6.1%) 10/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.9%(*5.7%) 10/23 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.8%(*5.4%) 10/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.6%(**.*%) 10/22 (Sat) 9:00am-9:20am ETV Shaun the sheep

------------------------------- 

*4.5%(*4.0%) 10/23 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.9%(*4.7%) 10/19 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.6%(*2.7%) 10/17 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.5%(*4.8%) 10/20 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*3.1%) 10/23 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.7%(*2.2%) 10/17 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.6%(*3.0%) 10/20 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.6%(*2.3%) 10/22 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.5%(*4.4%) 10/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.4%(*4.0%) 10/22 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.4%(*2.6%) 10/20 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*2.4%(*1.9%) 10/21 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*3.1%) 10/22 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*3.1%) 10/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.2%(*1.1%) 10/18 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*2.1%(*2.9%) 10/17 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.1%(*2.2%) 10/23 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.1%(*1.8%) 10/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.9%(*2.0%) 10/23 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.8%(*3.3%) 10/22 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.8%(*1.5%) 10/20 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*1.7%(*2.0%) 10/22 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.7%(*1.3%) 10/23 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.6%(*1.3%) 10/20 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.5%(*2.1%) 10/18 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.4%(*0.7%) 10/21 (Fri) 3:43am-4:13am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*1.3%(*2.6%) 10/22 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.0%) 10/18 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.7%) 10/21 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.1%(*0.9%) 10/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.0%(*1.0%) 10/21 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.0%(*1.0%) 10/18 (Tue) 2:29am-3:24am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*1.0%(*0.8%) 10/17 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*0.9%(*1.1%) 10/19 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.8%) 10/20 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.4%) 10/21 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*0.8%(*1.0%) 10/17 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume

*0.6%(*0.9%) 10/20 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)

*0.5%(*1.2%) 10/17 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.2%(*0.2%) 10/19 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, One Piece even beat Maruko in the ratings ^


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 1, 2011)

10/24/11-10/30/11


```
18.3%(16.6%) 10/30 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.2%(11.4%) 10/30 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.9%(10.3%) 10/28 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.8%(12.6%) 10/30 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.4%(*9.3%) 10/28 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.6%(10.0%) 10/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.0%(*8.0%) 10/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.9%(*5.9%) 10/30 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.3%(*4.8%) 10/26 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*5.1%(--.-%) 10/27 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

------------------------------- 

*4.6%(*3.9%) 10/26 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*4.2%(*3.5%) 10/27 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.1%(*2.5%) 10/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*4.1%(*2.4%) 10/29 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*3.9%(*4.5%) 10/30 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.9%(*2.2%) 10/30 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*3.8%(*3.6%) 10/24 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.4%(*2.3%) 10/29 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.9%(*2.7%) 10/24 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.8%(*2.6%) 10/27 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.7%(*2.1%) 10/24 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.7%(*1.7%) 10/29 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.6%(*2.1%) 10/23 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.6%(*1.8%) 10/29 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.5%(*2.6%) 10/29 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.2%(*3.2%) 10/23 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.1%(*1.5%) 10/25 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.0%(*2.1%) 10/30 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.9%(*1.1%) 10/28 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.7%(*2.2%) 10/25 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.7%(*1.7%) 10/23 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.6%(*2.4%) 10/28 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.6%(*1.9%) 10/30 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.6%(*1.3%) 10/29 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.8%) 10/27 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*1.3%(*2.4%) 10/27 (Thu) 12:55am-1:55am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*1.3%(*1.6%) 10/27 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.3%(*1.4%) 10/28 (Fri) 3:13am-3:43am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.0%) 10/28 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.2%(*1.3%) 10/25 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.9%) 10/26 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.8%) 10/27 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.2%(*0.8%) 10/28 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.2%(*0.5%) 10/24 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.1%) 10/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.9%(*1.0%) 10/25 (Tue) 2:29am-3:24am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*0.9%(*0.8%) 10/24 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume

*0.6%(*1.0%) 10/24 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*0.5%(*0.6%) 10/27 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.2%) 10/26 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 9, 2011)

10/31/11-11/06/11


```
19.7%(18.3%) 11/06 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.0%(13.2%) 11/06 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.9%(10.8%) 11/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.8%(10.9%) 11/04 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.7%(*9.6%) 11/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.8%(10.4%) 11/04 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*6.2%(*7.0%) 11/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.2%(*5.1%) 11/03 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.8%(**.*%) 11/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*4.6%(*5.3%) 11/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.6%(**.*%) 11/02 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

------------------------------- 

*4.3%(*2.6%) 11/06 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*4.1%(*3.9%) 11/06 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*4.0%(*2.2%) 11/06 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*3.6%(*4.2%) 11/03 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.6%(*3.8%) 10/31 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.4%(*1.6%) 11/04 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.3%(*2.7%) 10/31 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*3.1%(*2.8%) 11/03 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*3.1%(*1.7%) 11/06 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*3.0%(*2.9%) 10/31 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.9%(*3.9%) 11/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.7%(*1.3%) 11/03 (Thu) 12:55am-1:55am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*2.3%(*4.1%) 11/05 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.2%(*3.4%) 11/05 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.1%(*1.9%) 11/04 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.8%(*1.7%) 11/01 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.8%(*1.3%) 11/03 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.7%(*1.2%) 11/04 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.6%(*1.5%) 11/03 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*1.5%(*2.6%) 11/05 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.5%(*2.1%) 11/01 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.4%(*2.5%) 11/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.3%(*2.7%) 11/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.3%(*1.2%) 10/31 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.6%) 11/06 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.2%(*1.2%) 11/02 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*2.0%) 11/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.1%(*1.2%) 11/01 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.2%) 11/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.9%) 11/01 (Tue) 2:44am-3:39am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*1.0%(*1.0%) 11/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.9%(*1.6%) 11/05 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.3%) 11/04 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.6%(*1.3%) 11/04 (Fri) 3:43am-4:13am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.6%) 10/31 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*0.7%(*0.9%) 10/31 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume

*0.6%(*0.5%) 11/03 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.3%) 11/02 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, decent rating for AGE this week.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 16, 2011)

11/07/11-11/13/11


```
18.1%(19.7%) 11/13 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.9%(14.0%) 11/13 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.7%(*9.7%) 11/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.6%(*9.8%) 11/11 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.5%(10.9%) 11/13 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.1%(*8.8%) 11/11 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*6.6%(*5.2%) 11/10 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*6.3%(*6.2%) 11/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.1%(**.*%) 11/12 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*5.1%(--.-%) 11/13 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

------------------------------- 

*4.8%(*4.6%) 11/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.6%(*3.6%) 11/10 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.4%(*3.6%) 11/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.1%(*4.1%) 11/13 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.9%(*3.4%) 11/11 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.7%(*4.6%) 11/09 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*2.9%(*3.0%) 11/07 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.9%(*2.9%) 11/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.8%(*1.5%) 11/12 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.7%(*4.8%) 11/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.7%(*2.2%) 11/12 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.6%(*3.3%) 11/07 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.6%(*2.7%) 11/10 (Thu) 12:55am-1:55am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*2.6%(*2.3%) 11/12 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.5%(*1.3%) 11/12 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.4%(*4.3%) 11/13 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.0%(*3.1%) 11/10 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.0%(*1.4%) 11/12 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.7% (*4.0%) 11/13 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*1.7%(*3.1%) 11/13 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.7%(*1.1%) 11/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.6%(*1.8%) 11/08 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.5%(*1.5%) 11/08 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.4%(*1.2%) 11/13 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.3%(*2.1%) 11/11 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.3%(*0.9%) 11/12 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.1%) 11/08 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.7%) 11/11 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.1%(*1.0%) 11/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.0%(*1.2%) 11/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.9%) 11/11 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.0%(*0.7%) 11/07 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*1.0%(*0.6%) 11/10 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.6%) 11/10 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*0.9%(*1.1%) 11/10 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.6%) 11/11 (Fri) 3:43am-4:13am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.5%(*1.3%) 11/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.4%(*1.8%) 11/10 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*0.4%(*1.1%) 11/08 (Tue) 2:29am-2:59am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*0.1%(*0.5%) 11/09 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 21, 2011)

```
[B]Kansai[/B]
*3.0% 10/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Gundam AGE (New)
*3.3% 10/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Gundam AGE
*3.6% 10/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Gundam AGE
*4.5% 10/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm MBS Gundam AGE

*2.0% 08/06 (Tue) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.4% 08/13 (Tue) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.5% 08/20 (Tue) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.9% 08/27 (Tue) 2:23am-2:53am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*2.2% 09/03 (Tue) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*1.6% 09/10 (Tue) 1:58am-2:28am MBS TIGER & BUNNY
*3.8% 09/17 (Tue) 2:13am-2:43am MBS TIGER & BUNNY (End)

*1.9% 10/08 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Shakugan no Shana III (New)
*2.3% 10/15 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Shakugan no Shana III
*2.7% 10/22 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Shakugan no Shana III
*1.5% 10/29 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Shakugan no Shana III

*2.3% 10/01 (Sat) 1:58am-2:58am MBS Fate/Zero (New)
*1.9% 10/08 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS Fate/Zero
*1.9% 10/15 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS Fate/Zero
*2.5% 10/22 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS Fate/Zero
*1.3% 10/29 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS Fate/Zero

*1.7% 10/01 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kyōkai Senjō no Horizon (New)
*1.4% 10/08 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kyōkai Senjō no Horizon
*1.6% 10/15 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kyōkai Senjō no Horizon
*1.4% 10/22 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kyōkai Senjō no Horizon
*0.9% 10/29 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS Kyōkai Senjō no Horizon

*0.7% 10/08 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Ben-To (New)
*1.1% 10/15 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Ben-To
*0.7% 10/22 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Ben-To
*0.8% 10/29 (Sat) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Ben-To

*1.4% 10/03 (Mon) YTV 2:29am-2:59am Working'!! (New)
*1.3% 10/10 (Mon) YTV 2:29am-2:59am Working'!!
*1.7% 10/17 (Mon) YTV 1:59am-2:29am Working'!!
*2.0% 10/24 (Mon) YTV 1:59am-2:29am Working'!!

*1.7% 08/01 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*0.6% 08/08 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.7% 08/15 (Mon) 3:04am-3:34am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.1% 08/22 (Mon) 2:54am-3:24am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.3% 08/29 (Mon) 2:24am-2:54am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.2% 09/05 (Mon) 2:34am-3:04am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.3% 09/12 (Mon) 2:54am-3:24am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.3% 09/19 (Mon) 2:24am-2:54am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.7% 09/26 (Mon) 2:54am-3:24am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.5% 10/03 (Mon) 2:59am-3:29am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.6% 10/10 (Mon) 2:59am-3:29am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.5% 10/17 (Mon) 2:29am-2:59am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō
*1.8% 10/24 (Mon) 2:29am-2:59am YTV Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyō

[B]Nagoya[/B]
*1.5% 08/06 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.7% 08/13 (Sat) 2:50am-3:20am TVA Nichijou
*0.6% 08/20 (Sat) 2:50am-3:20am TVA Nichijou
*0.6% 08/27 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*1.1% 09/03 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*1.9% 09/10 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am TVA Nichijou
*0.5% 09/17 (Sat) 2:50am-3:20am TVA Nichijou
*0.2% 09/24 (Sat) 2:50am-3:20am TVA Nichijou (End)

*4.2% 10/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Gundam AGE (New)
*4.7% 10/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Gundam AGE
*5.3% 10/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Gundam AGE
*5.5% 10/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm CBC Gundam AGE
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 24, 2011)

11/14/11-11/20/11


```
17.2%(18.1%) 11/20 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.1%(11.9%) 11/20 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.3%(10.5%) 11/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.4%(10.6%) 11/18 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.2%(11.7%) 11/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.8%(*9.1%) 11/18 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*7.4%(*6.3%) 11/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.0%(*4.1%) 11/20 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*4.8%(*5.1%) 11/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.4%(*5.1%) 11/19 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

-------------------------------

*4.3%(*4.8%) 11/16 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.1%(*3.7%) 11/16 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.9%(*2.6%) 11/19 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*3.8%(*4.4%) 11/14 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.6%(*3.9%) 11/18 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.5%(*2.5%) 11/19 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*3.1%(*2.7%) 11/19 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*3.0%(*2.6%) 11/14 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*3.0%(*2.4%) 11/20 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*3.0%(*1.7%) 11/20 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.9%(*2.7%) 11/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.8%(*2.0%) 11/19 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.8%(*1.7%) 11/20 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.7%(*2.8%) 11/19 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.4%(*2.9%) 11/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.0%(*2.9%) 11/14 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.0%(*1.3%) 11/18 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.8%(*2.6%) 11/17 (Thu) 1:40am-2:40am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*1.7%(*1.7%) 11/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.7%(*1.5%) 11/15 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.7%(*1.3%) 11/19 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.4%) 11/20 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.4%(*1.1%) 11/18 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.4%(*1.1%) 11/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.3%(*1.2%) 11/15 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.0%) 11/16 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.4%) 11/15 (Tue) 2:29am-2:59am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*1.3%(*0.4%) 11/17 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.2%(*2.0%) 11/17 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.2%(*1.6%) 11/15 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.2% (*0.9%) 11/17 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*1.2%(*0.5%) 11/14 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.0%) 11/18 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.9%(*1.0%) 11/14 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*0.8%(*1.0%) 11/17 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.7%) 11/18 (Fri) 3:13am-3:43am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.2%(*0.1%) 11/16 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 1, 2011)

11/21/11-11/27/11


```
20.8%(17.2%) 11/27 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.9%(10.3%) 11/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

12.7%(12.1%) 11/27 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.2%(*8.8%) 11/25 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.0%(*9.4%) 11/25 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.2%(*9.2%) 11/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.1%(*7.4%) 11/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.3%(*4.8%) 11/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.0%(--.-%) 11/24 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.8%(*5.0%) 11/27 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

------------------------------- 

*3.7%(*4.3%) 11/23 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.6%(*3.8%) 11/21 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.4%(--.-%) 11/24 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.3%(*3.6%) 11/25 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*4.1%) 11/23 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*2.9%(*3.9%) 11/26 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.9%(*3.0%) 11/27 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.8%(*2.9%) 11/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.8%(*2.0%) 11/21 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.7%(*2.4%) 11/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.6%(*3.0%) 11/21 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.5%(*3.1%) 11/26 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*1.2%) 11/24 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.1%(*3.0%) 11/27 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.0%(*1.8%) 11/24 (Thu) 1:50am-2:50am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*1.8%(*3.5%) 11/26 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.7%(*2.7%) 11/26 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.6%(*2.8%) 11/26 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.5%(*1.3%) 11/23 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(*2.8%) 11/27 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.4%(*1.2%) 11/22 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.3%(*1.7%) 11/22 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.3%(*1.7%) 11/26 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*2.0%) 11/25 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.2%(*1.4%) 11/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.1%(*1.7%) 11/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.1%(*1.6%) 11/27 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.1%(*1.3%) 11/22 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.3%) 11/22 (Tue) 2:39am-3:09am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*1.0%(*1.4%) 11/25 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.0%(*1.2%) 11/21 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.8%) 11/24 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)

*0.8%(--.-%) 11/24 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.9%) 11/21 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*0.5%(*1.3%) 11/24 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*0.5%(*1.0%) 11/25 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.4%(*1.2%) 11/24 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*0.3%(*0.3%) 11/25 (Fri) 3:43am-4:13am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.0%(*0.2%) 11/23 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 7, 2011)

11/28/11-12/04/11


```
20.1%(20.8%) 12/04 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.2%(12.7%) 12/04 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

14.0%(--.-%) 12/02 (Fri) 9:00pm-10:54pm NTV Lupin III Special: Chi no Kokuin Eien no Mermaid

12.1%(11.0%) 12/02 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.7%(11.2%) 12/02 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.2%(12.9%) 12/04 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.5%(*9.2%) 12/03 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*8.1%) 12/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.9%(*3.6%) 11/28 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.8%(*3.7%) 11/30 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.8%(*3.3%) 12/02 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

------------------------------- 

*4.7%(*5.3%) 12/04 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.3%(*4.8%) 12/04 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.9%(*3.1%) 11/30 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.3%(*2.6%) 11/28 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*3.2%(*3.4%) 12/01 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*2.8%) 11/28 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.8%(*2.5%) 12/03 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.7%(*2.2%) 12/01 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.5%(*2.9%) 12/03 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.5%(*2.9%) 12/04 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.5%(*2.8%) 12/04 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.4%(*2.7%) 12/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.3%(*1.7%) 12/03 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.2%(*1.6%) 12/03 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.0%(*1.3%) 12/03 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.0%) 12/01 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*1.9%(*2.1%) 12/04 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*1.9%(*1.1%) 12/04 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.8%(*1.4%) 12/04 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.7%(*1.8%) 12/03 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.6%(*1.4%) 11/29 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.5%(--.-%) 11/28 (Mon) 1:59am-3:50am NTV Lupin III Special: Sweet Lost Night - Mahō no Lamp wa Akumu no Yokan

*1.4%(*1.3%) 11/29 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.4%(*1.2%) 12/02 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.4%(*1.0%) 11/28 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.0%) 12/02 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*1.3%(*1.5%) 11/30 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.8%) 12/01 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.5%) 12/01 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.2%(*1.1%) 12/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.1%(*0.4%) 12/01 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*1.0%(*1.1%) 11/29 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.5%) 12/02 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.8%(*1.2%) 12/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.8%(*1.1%) 11/29 (Tue) 2:29am-3:24am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*0.7%(*0.8%) 12/01 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)

*0.5%(--.-%) 11/28 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume

*0.4%(*0.6%) 11/28 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*0.4%(*0.3%) 12/02 (Fri) 3:23am-3:53am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.0%) 11/30 (Wed) 3:45am-4:15am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi (Rerun)(End)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 8, 2012)

12/05/11-12/11/11


```
20.5%(20.1%) 12/11 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.9%(14.2%) 12/11 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.0%(11.2%) 12/11 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.7%(10.5%) 12/10 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.6%(11.7%) 12/09 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.4%(12.1%) 12/09 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.9%(*7.2%) 12/11 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.5%(**.*%) 12/08 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.9%(*4.8%) 12/07 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.9%(*4.3%) 12/11 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter  Hunter

------------------------------- 

*4.7%(*4.7%) 12/11 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.2%(*3.2%) 12/08 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.7%(*4.9%) 12/05 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.7%(*3.9%) 12/07 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.6%(*2.5%) 12/11 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*3.5%(*2.5%) 12/11 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*3.3%(*3.3%) 12/05 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*3.3%(**.*%) 12/06 (Tue) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Ranma 1/2  Kessaku sen (2) 

*3.2%(**.*%) 12/07 (Wed) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Ranma 1/2  Kessaku sen (3) 

*3.1%(**.*%) 12/08 (Thu) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Ranma 1/2  Kessaku sen (4) 

*3.0%(*3.2%) 12/05 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.8%(*1.9%) 12/11 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.8%(**.*%) 12/05 (Mon) 3:55pm-4:24pm NTV Ranma 1/2  Kessaku sen (1) 

*2.8%(*4.8%) 12/09 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.7%) 12/08 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.2%(*2.4%) 12/11 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.2%(*1.4%) 12/09 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*2.1%(*1.8%) 12/11 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.0%(*1.9%) 12/08 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*1.9%(*2.5%) 12/10 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*1.9%(*2.2%) 12/10 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.7%(*1.7%) 12/10 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.6%(*1.6%) 12/06 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.5%(*1.9%) 12/11 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.5%(*1.3%) 12/08 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.5%(*1.2%) 12/11 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.3%(*1.4%) 12/06 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.3%(*1.1%) 12/08 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*1.1%(*2.3%) 12/10 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.1%(*0.4%) 12/05 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*1.0%(*2.8%) 12/10 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*0.8%(*1.4%) 12/09 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*0.8%(*0.8%) 12/06 (Tue) 2:59am-3:54am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*0.7%(*0.8%) 12/11 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.6%(*1.0%) 12/09 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam
```

12/12/11-12/18/11


```
19.1%(20.5%) 12/18 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.2%(12.9%) 12/18 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.9%(*9.4%) 12/16 Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.5%(10.0%) 12/18 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.3%(*9.6%) 12/16 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.2%(*9.7%) 12/17 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.6%(*6.9%) 12/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.6%(*4.7%) 12/18 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*5.4%(*5.5%) 12/15 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.2%(**.*%) 12/17 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*5.0%(*4.9%) 12/18 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter  Hunter

*4.3%(*4.9%) 12/14 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.2%(**.*%) 12/12 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.9%(**.*%) 12/15 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.8%(**.*%) 12/14 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*3.4%(**.*%) 12/18 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.8%(**.*%) 12/18 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.7%(**.*%) 12/12 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.7%(**.*%) 12/12 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.7%(**.*%) 12/18 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.6%(**.*%) 12/17 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.6%(*2.2%) 12/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.2%(**.*%) 12/15 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.2%(*2.8%) 12/16 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.2%(**.*%) 12/17 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.0%(**.*%) 12/16 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*2.0%(**.*%) 12/16 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum

*2.0%(**.*%) 12/17 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.9%(**.*%) 12/18 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman


*1.7%(**.*%) 12/12 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.7%(**.*%) 12/15 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.7%(*2.0%) 12/15 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*1.6%(**.*%) 12/15 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER

*1.6%(**.*%) 12/16 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.6%(**.*%) 12/17 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.5%(**.*%) 12/17 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.4%(**.*%) 12/14 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.5%) 12/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.3%(**.*%) 12/17 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.5%) 12/18 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.2%(**.*%) 12/13 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.2%(*1.6%) 12/13 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.1%(**.*%) 12/13 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(**.*%) 12/15 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

*1.0%(**.*%) 12/12 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*1.0%(--.-%) 12/16 (Fri) 4:03am-4:33am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.8%(**.*%) 12/12 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume

*0.8%(*0.8%) 12/13 (Tue) 2:59am-3:54am NTV Supernatural: The Anime Series

*0.8%(**.*%) 12/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.5%(**.*%) 12/15 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)
```

12/19/11-12/25/11


```
17.3%(19.1%) 12/25 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.2%(11.2%) 12/25 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.5%(*9.5%) 12/25 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.1%(*9.2%) 12/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.9%(*7.6%) 12/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.4%(*2.2%) 12/23 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*4.8%(*5.4%) 12/22 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.0%(*5.2%) 12/24 (Sat) 8:25am-9:23am ETV Curious George Christmas Special

*3.9%(*4.3%) 12/21 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.8%(*3.9%) 12/22 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*3.7%(*5.6%) 12/25 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*3.5%(*5.0%) 12/25 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter  Hunter

*3.3%(*4.2%%) 12/19 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.0%(*1.7%) 12/22 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV Un-Go/Guilty Crown

*2.9%(*2.7%) 12/19 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.8%(*2.6%) 12/24 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.7%(*3.8%) 12/21 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*2.7%(*3.4%) 12/25 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.5%(*2.2%) 12/22 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.5%(*1.6%) 12/22 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS The IDOLM@STER (End)

*2.5%(*1.5%) 12/24 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.4%(*2.8%) 12/25 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.3%(*2.6%) 12/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.3%(*2.2%) 12/24 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.9%(*1.3%) 12/24 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.7%) 12/19 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*1.8%(*1.9%) 12/25 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.8%(*1.6%) 12/24 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.8%(*1.4%) 12/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.8%(*1.1%) 12/22 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai (End)

*1.7%(*2.0%) 12/24 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.7%(*0.8%) 12/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.6%(*2.0%) 12/23 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.4%(*1.2%) 12/20 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.3%(*2.0%) 12/23 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Mawaru Penguindrum (End)

*1.2%(*1.1%) 12/20 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.7%) 12/19 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.3%) 12/25 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.1%(*1.2%) 12/20 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.0%(*1.4%) 12/21 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.0%) 12/19 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku.

*0.9%(*1.0%) 12/23 (Fri) 3:28am-3:58am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.6%) 12/23 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.7%(*1.7%) 12/22 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.8%) 12/19 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume

*0.6%(*0.5%) 12/22 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 9, 2012)

12/26/11-01/01/12


```
*6.4%(--.-%) 12/30 (Fri) 5:30pm-6:30pm TV Asahi Toshiwasure da yo! Doraemon kentei kuizu Special

*3.3%(**.*%) 12/26 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.1%(--.-%) 12/31 (Sat) 8:35am-8:55am ETV Shaun the sheep

*2.9%(--.-%) 12/31 (Sat) 8:10am-8:33am ETV Shaun the sheep

*2.7%(**.*%) 12/26 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.4%(**.*%) 12/26 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.3%(--.-%) 01/01 (Sun) 8:35am-8:50am ETV Shaun the sheep

*2.0%(**.*%) 01/01 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.9%(--.-%) 12/28 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*1.9%(--.-%) 12/30 (Fri) 5:00am-5:30am Fuji TV Chuggington Special

-------------------------------

*1.5%(*1.2%) 12/27 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.4%) 12/27 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.1%(*1.1%) 12/26 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.9%) 12/26 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. (End)

*0.6%(*2.8%) 12/31 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*0.6%(*0.6%) 12/22 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Saki (Rerun) (End)

*0.5%(*0.7%) 12/26 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku!? Ika Musume (End)
```


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2012)

There's a Tamagotchi anime?


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 12, 2012)

01/02/12-01/08/12


```
15.9%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san New Year Special

10.9%(--.-%) 01/06 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.8%(--.-%) 01/06 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.2%(--.-%) 01/07 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.2%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.8%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.9%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.2%(--.-%) 01/05 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*3.5%(**.*%) 01/07 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.5%(*2.0%) 01/08 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

------------------------------- 

*3.3%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*3.3%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.8%(--.-%) 01/05 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.8%(--.-%) 01/04 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki

*2.7%(--.-%) 01/04 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*2.7%(--.-%) 01/05 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance

*2.5%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.2%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.1%(*0.6%) 01/07 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*1.9%(--.-%) 01/03 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.8%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.8%(--.-%) 01/07 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.7%(--.-%) 01/06 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.7%(--.-%) 01/07 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.6%(--.-%) 01/05 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby (New) 

*1.5%(--.-%) 01/06 (Fri) 3:43am-4:13am NTV 07-GHOST (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 01/07 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.3%(--.-%) 01/02 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi (New)

*1.3%(--.-%) 01/04 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.3%(--.-%) 01/05 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.2%(--.-%) 01/04 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis (New)

*1.2%(--.-%) 01/05 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+ (New)

*1.2%(--.-%) 01/06 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.2%(--.-%) 01/07 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.2%(--.-%) 01/07 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.1%(--.-%) 01/03 (Tue) 2:40am-3:40am Fuji TV Guilty Crown Kiseki:reassortment 

*1.1%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*0.8%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*0.8%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*0.8%(--.-%) 01/08 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol (New)

*0.7%(--.-%) 01/07 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi (New)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 17, 2012)

01/09/12-01/15/12


```
20.7%(15.9%) 01/15 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.3%(--.-%) 01/15 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.9%(10.8%) 01/13 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.9%(*8.2%) 01/15 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.5%(10.9%) 01/13 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.4%(*8.2%) 01/14 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.9%(*6.8%) 01/15 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.6%(*4.2%) 01/12 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.0%(*4.9%) 01/15 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.5%(*2.7%) 01/11 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.5%(*3.5%) 01/14 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*4.0%(*3.3%) 01/15 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.8%(*2.8%) 01/12 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.7%(--.-%) 01/09 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.6%(*2.8%) 01/11 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki (End)

*3.0%(*3.5%) 01/15 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.7%(*3.3%) 01/15 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.6%(*2.5%) 01/15 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.5%(*2.1%) 01/14 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.4%(--.-%) 01/09 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.2%(*2.2%) 01/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.2%(*1.7%) 01/13 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*2.1%(*1.8%) 01/14 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.1%(--.-%) 01/09 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.1%(--.-%) 01/12 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV Thermae Romae(New)/Guilty Crown

*2.0%(*1.7%) 01/14 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.9%(*2.7%) 01/12 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.9%(*1.2%) 01/14 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.9%(--.-%) 01/13 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.7%(--.-%) 01/13 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS (New)

*1.6%(*1.8%) 01/15 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.6%(*1.6%) 01/12 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*1.6%(*1.2%) 01/14 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.5%(*1.1%) 01/15 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders

*1.4%(*0.8%) 01/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.3%(*1.9%) 01/10 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.3%(*1.4%) 01/14 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.3%) 01/11 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.3%(*0.8%) 01/15 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.3%(--.-%) 01/10 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.2%(*1.2%) 01/13 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.1%(*1.3%) 01/09 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*1.0%(*1.2%) 01/12 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*1.0%(--.-%) 01/09 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō (New)

*0.9%(--.-%) 01/10 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.3%) 01/12 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.8%(--.-%) 01/09 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.5%) 01/13 (Fri) 3:43am-4:13am NTV 07-GHOST  (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.2%) 01/11 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis

*0.5%(*0.7%) 01/14 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.3%(*0.8%) 01/15 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol
```


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2012)

oh good, hxh is getting decent ratings. hopefully it doesn't get cancelled and goes on to the ant arc.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 28, 2012)

01/16/12-01/22/12


```
18.6%(20.7%) 01/22 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.9%(13.3%) 01/22 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(*9.9%) 01/22 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.2%(*9.5%) 01/20 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.1%(*9.9%) 01/20 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.8%(*9.4%) 01/21 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.7%(*5.9%) 01/22 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.7%(*5.6%) 01/19 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.3%(*5.0%) 01/22 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure

*4.0%(*4.5%) 01/18 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.0%(*4.0%) 01/22 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

------------------------------- 

*3.6%(*3.7%) 01/16 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.6%(--.-%) 01/18 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W (New)

*3.3%(*1.9%) 01/20 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(*3.0%) 01/22 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*3.0%(*3.8%) 01/19 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.0%(*2.6%) 01/22 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.8%(*2.7%) 01/22 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.6%(*2.1%) 01/19 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Thermae Romae/Guilty Crown

*2.6%(*1.6%) 01/22 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.5%(*2.4%) 01/16 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.4%(*2.1%) 01/16 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.4%(*1.6%) 01/19 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*2.4%(*1.9%) 01/19 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.3%(*2.2%) 01/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.3%(*2.1%) 01/21 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*2.5%) 01/21 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.2%(*1.9%) 01/21 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.1%(*2.2%) 01/20 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.6%(*1.7%) 01/20 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*1.6%(*1.6%) 01/21 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.6%(*1.0%) 01/19 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*1.4%(*1.3%) 01/17 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.3%(*1.5%) 01/22 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: Gundalian Invaders (End)

*1.3%(*1.2%) 01/20 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.2%(*2.0%) 01/21 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.2%(*1.4%) 01/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.1%(*1.1%) 01/16 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*0.9%(*1.3%) 01/17 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*0.8%(*1.3%) 01/22 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*0.6%(*0.7%) 01/18 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis

*0.6%(*0.3%) 01/22 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.3%(*1.0%) 01/16 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō

*0.2%(*0.5%) 01/21 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi
```


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 1, 2012)

01/23/12-01/29/12


```
19.6%(18.6%) 01/29 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.0%(11.9%) 01/29 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.6%(11.1%) 01/29 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.6%(10.2%) 01/27 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.6%(*9.8%) 01/28 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.2%(10.1%) 01/27 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.2%(*8.7%) 01/29 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.8%(*4.7%) 01/26 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.1%(*4.0%) 01/25 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.9%(*4.0%) 01/29 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

------------------------------- 

*4.6%(*4.3%) 01/29 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure (End) 

*4.2%(*3.6%) 01/25 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.7%(*3.0%) 01/26 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.6%(*2.8%) 01/29 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*3.5%(*3.3%) 01/27 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.3%(*2.2%) 01/28 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*3.2%(*3.6%) 01/23 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.8%(*2.3%) 01/28 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.7%(*2.4%) 01/23 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.6%(*3.2%) 01/29 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.6%(*3.0%) 01/29 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.6%(*2.5%) 01/23 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.6%(*2.3%) 01/29 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.2%(*1.2%) 01/29 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.1%(*1.2%) 01/28 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.1%(*0.8%) 01/29 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*2.0%(*1.6%) 01/28 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.9%(*2.6%) 01/29 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.9%(*2.4%) 01/26 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance

*1.9%(*2.2%) 01/28 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.8%(*2.6%) 01/26 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Thermae Romae/Guilty Crown

*1.7%(*2.4%) 01/26 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*1.6%(*2.1%) 01/27 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.6%(*1.6%) 01/27 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*1.6%(*1.4%) 01/24 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.5%(*1.6%) 01/26 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*1.5%(*0.6%) 01/29 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*1.4%(*1.4%) 01/28 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)(End)

*1.4%(*1.3%) 01/27 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.4%(*1.1%) 01/23 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*1.3%(*0.9%) 01/24 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.3%(*0.2%) 01/28 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.0%(*1.3%) 01/25 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.2%(--.-%) 01/24 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.3%) 01/26 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.6%) 01/25 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis

*0.6%(*0.3%) 01/23 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō

*0.6%(--.-%) 01/23 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 8, 2012)

01/30/12-02/05/12


```
18.5%(19.6%) 02/05 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.3%(12.0%) 02/05 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(10.6%) 02/03 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.6%(*9.2%) 02/03 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.2%(10.6%) 02/05 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.6%(*9.6%) 02/04 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.7%(*8.2%) 02/05 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.4%(--.-%) 02/05 *(Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure! (New)

*5.2%(*5.8%) 02/02 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.6%(*5.1%) 02/01 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

------------------------------- 

*4.3%(**.*%) 01/30 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.1%(*4.9%) 02/05 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.9%(*3.5%) 02/03 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.6%(**.*%) 02/01 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.6%(**.*%) 02/02 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.9%(**.*%) 02/05 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.8%(**.*%) 02/05 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.5%(**.*%) 02/02 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.5%(**.*%) 02/04 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.5%(**.*%) 02/05 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.4%(*2.6%) 02/05 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.4%(**.*%) 01/30 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.2%(*2.1%) 02/05 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*2.1%(*2.2%) 02/05 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.1%(**.*%) 02/04 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.1%(**.*%) 02/05 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.0%(*1.3%) 01/31 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*2.0%(**.*%) 01/30 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*1.9%(**.*%) 02/04 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.8%(*1.8%) 02/02 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Black Rock Shooter(New)/Guilty Crown

*1.7%(**.*%) 02/02 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*1.7%(**.*%) 02/04 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.6%(**.*%) 01/31 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.4%(**.*%) 02/02 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*1.4%(**.*%) 02/04 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.2%(**.*%) 02/01 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis

*1.1%(**.*%) 01/30 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*1.1%(**.*%) 01/31 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(**.*%) 02/01 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(**.*%) 02/02 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.0%(**.*%) 02/03 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.9%(**.*%) 02/03 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*0.9%(**.*%) 02/05 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.8%(**.*%) 02/03 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*0.7%(*1.3%) 02/04 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.7%(**.*%) 01/30 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.7%(**.*%) 01/30 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō
```


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 15, 2012)

02/06/12-02/12/12


```
16.6%(13.3%) 02/12 (Sun) 6:00pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan Special

11.0%(10.6%) 02/10 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.9%(11.1%) 02/10 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.4%(*9.6%) 02/11 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.1%(10.2%) 02/12 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.5%(*6.7%) 02/12 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.6%(*5.4%) 02/12 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.5%(*4.6%) 02/08 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.0%(3.6%) 02/09 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special

*4.0%(**.*%) 02/11 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*3.9%(*4.1%) 02/12 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.6%(*2.9%) 02/12 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*3.5%(*4.3%) 02/06 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.3%(*3.9%) 02/10 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(*3.6%) 02/08 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.1%(*2.4%) 02/06 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.9%(*2.8%) 02/12 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.8%(*2.0%) 02/06 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.6%(*2.4%) 02/12 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.6%(*1.7%) 02/11 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.4%(*2.1%) 02/12 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.3%(*2.5%) 02/12 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.3%(*1.8%) 02/09 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Black Rock Shooter/Guilty Crown

*2.0%(*2.5%) 02/11 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*1.9%(*2.5%) 02/09 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.8%(*1.4%) 02/09 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*1.6%(*2.2%) 02/12 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.6%(*2.1%) 02/12 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.6%(*1.4%) 02/11 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.5%(*1.9%) 02/11 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.5%(*1.1%) 02/07 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.5%(*0.9%) 02/10 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.4%(*2.0%) 02/07 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.4%(*1.6%) 02/07 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.3%(*2.1%) 02/11 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.3%(*1.1%) 02/06 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*1.2%(*1.2%) 02/08 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis

*1.1%(*0.8%) 02/10 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*1.1%(*0.7%) 02/06 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.0%) 02/08 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.0%) 02/09 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.9%) 02/12 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.8%(*1.7%) 02/09 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*0.8%(*0.7%) 02/06 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō

*0.5%(*1.0%) 02/10 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.2%(*0.7%) 02/11 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi
```


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 21, 2012)

02/13/12-02/19/12 


```
18.2%(--.-%) 02/19 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.6%(16.6%) 02/19 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.4%(10.9%) 02/17 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.4%(11.0%) 02/17 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.9%(10.4%) 02/18 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.8%(10.1%) 02/19 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.1%(*8.5%) 02/19 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.9%(*5.6%) 02/19 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.9%(*4.5%) 02/15 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.2%(--.-%) 02/16 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

------------------------------- 

*3.9%(*3.2%) 02/15 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.8%(*3.9%) 02/19 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.8%(*3.5%) 02/13 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.5%(*4.0%) 02/16 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*3.3%) 02/17 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(*2.8%) 02/13 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*3.1%(*3.1%) 02/13 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.8%(*3.6%) 02/19 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.4%(*2.0%) 02/18 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.3%(*2.6%) 02/19 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.3%(*1.9%) 02/16 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.2%(*2.9%) 02/19 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.2%(*2.6%) 02/18 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.2%(*2.3%) 02/19 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.2%(*1.5%) 02/18 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.1%(*2.3%) 02/16 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Black Rock Shooter/Guilty Crown

*1.9%(*1.5%) 02/17 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.8%(*1.0%) 02/15 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.3%) 02/18 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.6%(*1.4%) 02/14 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.6%(*1.4%) 02/14 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.5%(*1.8%) 02/16 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*1.5%(*1.1%) 02/17 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*1.4%(*1.6%) 02/19 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.4%(*1.6%) 02/19 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.4%(*1.0%) 02/16 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.4%(*0.8%) 02/16 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*1.4%(*0.5%) 02/17 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.3%(*2.4%) 02/19 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.2%(*1.6%) 02/18 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.2%(*1.5%) 02/14 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.3%) 02/13 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*1.1%(*0.8%) 02/13 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō

*0.9%(*1.2%) 02/15 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis

*0.8%(*0.2%) 02/18 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.6%(*0.9%) 02/19 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.5%(*1.1%) 02/13 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)
```


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2012)

Man Bleach's ratings are terrible.

HXH's are awesome. Its even passing up Shippuden and many other popular series off and on.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 29, 2012)

02/20/12-02/26/12


```
19.2%(18.2%) 02/26 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.1%(12.6%) 02/26 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.5%(11.4%) 02/24 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.2%(10.4%) 02/24 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.4%(*9.8%) 02/26 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.9%(*9.9%) 02/25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.3%(*7.1%) 02/26 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.1%(*5.9%) 02/26 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.8%(*4.2%) 02/23 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.6%(*4.9%) 02/22 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

------------------------------- 

*3.2%(*3.9%) 02/22 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.1%(*3.8%) 02/20 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.1%(*3.5%) 02/23 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.1%(*2.8%) 02/26 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*3.0%(*3.2%) 02/24 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(*2.2%) 02/26 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.6%(*3.2%) 02/20 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.6%(*2.4%) 02/25 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.6%(*2.3%) 02/26 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.5%(*1.7%) 02/25 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*2.2%) 02/26 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.2%(*2.2%) 02/25 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.2%(*1.2%) 02/25 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.0%(*3.1%) 02/20 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.0%(*2.3%) 02/23 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.0%(*2.2%) 02/25 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.8%(*1.2%) 02/21 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.7%(*2.1%) 02/23 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Black Rock Shooter/Guilty Crown

*1.7%(*1.5%) 02/23 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*1.6%(*1.6%) 02/21 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.6%(*1.3%) 02/26 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.5%(*1.6%) 02/21 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.5%(*1.4%) 02/23 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*1.5%(*1.1%) 02/20 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*1.4%(*0.8%) 02/25 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.1%(*1.8%) 02/22 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.4%) 02/26 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.0%(*1.1%) 02/20 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō

*1.0%(*0.6%) 02/26 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.9%(*1.4%) 02/23 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.5%) 02/24 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*0.8%(*0.9%) 02/22 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis

*0.7%(*1.9%) 02/24 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*0.7%(*1.4%) 02/26 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*0.7%(*0.5%) 02/20 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.4%(*1.4%) 02/24 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam
```


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 7, 2012)

02/27/12-03/04/12


```
20.4%(19.2%) 03/04 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.7%(13.1%) 03/04 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(11.5%) 03/02 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Special

10.7%(10.4%) 03/04 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.6%(*9.9%) 03/03 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.6%(*7.3%) 03/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.1%(*6.1%) 03/04 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.3%(*4.8%) 03/01 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.7%(*4.6%) 02/29 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.6%(*3.0%) 03/02 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

------------------------------- 

*4.1%(--.-%) 03/04 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.5%(*3.2%) 02/29 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.4%(*3.1%) 02/27 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.2%(*2.8%) 03/04 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*3.0%(*3.1%) 03/01 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.0%(*2.6%) 02/27 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*3.0%(*2.2%) 03/04 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.8%(*2.6%) 03/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.7%(*3.1%) 03/04 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.7%(*2.6%) 03/03 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.4%(*2.5%) 03/03 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*2.0%) 03/01 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.2%(*1.6%) 02/28 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.2%(*0.7%) 03/02 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*2.1%(*1.7%) 03/01 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*2.1%(*0.7%) 03/04 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*2.0%(*2.2%) 03/03 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.0%(*1.1%) 03/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.0%(--.-%) 03/04 (Sun) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asashi  Eiga koukai kinen! Doraemon animaruserekushon

*1.8%(*2.0%) 02/27 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*1.6%(*1.6%) 03/04 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.6%(*1.5%) 02/28 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.5%(*0.8%) 03/02 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*1.4%(*2.2%) 03/03 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.4%(*1.7%) 03/01 (Thu) 1:00am-2:00am Fuji TV Black Rock Shooter/Guilty Crown

*1.3%(*2.0%) 03/03 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.3%(*1.5%) 03/01 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*1.2%(*1.8%) 02/28 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.1%) 02/29 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.1%(*0.4%) 03/02 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.0%(*1.0%) 03/04 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.9%(*1.4%) 03/03 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.8%(*1.5%) 02/27 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*0.6%(*0.9%) 03/01 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.7%) 02/27 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.3%(*1.0%) 02/27 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō

*0.2%(*0.8%) 02/29 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis
```


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 14, 2012)

03/05/12-03/11/12


```
18.1%(20.4%) 03/11 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.3%(13.7%) 03/11 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.3%(11.1%) 03/09 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.7%(*9.6%) 03/10 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.5%(--.-%) 03/09 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*5.4%(*6.1%) 03/11 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.8%(*5.3%) 03/08 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.5%(*4.1%) 03/11 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*4.1%(*4.6%) 03/09 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.5%(*4.7%) 03/07 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*3.5%(**.*%) 03/10 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*3.4%(*3.2%) 03/11 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*3.1%(*3.4%) 03/05 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.9%(*3.5%) 03/07 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*2.7%(*2.4%) 03/10 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.6%(*3.0%) 03/08 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.5%(*3.0%) 03/05 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.5%(*2.7%) 03/10 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.5%(*2.8%) 03/11 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.4%(*1.8%) 03/05 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.3%(*1.6%) 03/11 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.2%(*2.7%) 03/11 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.2%(*2.2%) 03/08 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.2%(*1.4%) 03/10 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*2.1%(*2.0%) 03/11 (Sun) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asashi Eiga koukai kinen! Doraemon animaruserekushon

*2.0%(*3.0%) 03/11 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.0%(*2.2%) 03/09 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*2.0%(*2.0%) 03/11 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.0%(*1.4%) 03/08 (Thu) 12:55am-1:55am Fuji TV Black Rock Shooter/Guilty Crown

*1.9%(*1.3%) 03/10 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.6%(*2.0%) 03/10 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.5%(*2.2%) 03/06 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.5%(*2.1%) 03/08 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*1.5%(*2.1%) 03/11 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.5%(*1.3%) 03/08 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*1.3%(*1.6%) 03/06 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.2%(*1.5%) 03/09 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*1.1%(*1.1%) 03/07 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.2%) 03/06 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.9%(*1.1%) 03/09 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.9%(*0.8%) 03/05 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*0.9%(*0.3%) 03/05 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō

*0.8%(*0.2%) 03/07 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis

*0.8%(*0.5%) 03/05 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.9%) 03/10 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.6%(*0.6%) 03/08 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.5%(*1.0%) 03/11 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol
```


----------



## kormi (Mar 19, 2012)

Narotu shippuuden ranking falls.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 21, 2012)

03/12/12-03/18/12


```
20.5%(18.1%) 03/18 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.5%(12.3%) 03/18 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.0%(10.7%) 03/17 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.8%(--.-%) 03/16 (Fri) 7:04pm-7:32pm TV Asashi Doraemon x Crayon Shin-chan W anibāsarī haru no anime sai Crayon Shin-chan

*8.4%(--.-%) 03/18 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.3%(--.-%) 03/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.8%(*5.4%) 03/18 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.8%(*4.8%) 03/15 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.8%(*4.5%) 03/18 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*4.4%(*3.5%) 03/14 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

------------------------------- 

*3.9%(*2.9%) 03/14 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.6%(*4.1%) 03/16 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*2.0%) 03/16 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*2.9%(*2.2%) 03/18 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan

*2.8%(*3.1%) 03/12 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.8%(*2.6%) 03/15 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.8%(*2.5%) 03/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub

*2.7%(*2.5%) 03/12 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.5%(*2.5%) 03/17 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.5%(*2.0%) 03/18 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.4%(*2.0%) 03/15 (Thu) 12:50am-1:50am Fuji TV Black Rock Shooter/Guilty Crown

*2.3%(*3.4%) 03/18 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.3%(*1.2%) 03/16 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*2.1%(*2.2%) 03/15 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance

*2.0%(*2.7%) 03/17 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.9%(*2.4%) 03/12 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*1.8%(*1.6%) 03/17 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.7%(*2.3%) 03/18 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.7%(*1.3%) 03/13 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.6%(*2.2%) 03/17 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.6%(*0.9%) 03/16 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.5%(*2.0%) 03/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.5%(*1.9%) 03/17 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.2%(*2.1%) 03/18 (Tue) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asashi Eiga koukai kinen! Doraemon animaruserekushon

*1.2%(*1.5%) 03/13 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.2%(*1.5%) 03/15 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*1.2%(*0.9%) 03/13 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.5%) 03/15 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*1.1%(*1.5%) 03/18 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi

*1.0%(*0.9%) 03/12 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*1.0%(--.-%) 03/18 (Sun) 2:40am-3:30AM TV Asahi Area no Kishi Special

*0.7%(*0.9%) 03/12 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō

*0.7%(*0.8%) 03/14 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis

*0.7%(*0.6%) 03/17 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.6%(*0.8%) 03/12 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.6%) 03/15 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*0.5%(*1.1%) 03/14 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.5%) 03/18 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol
```


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 29, 2012)

03/19/12-03/25/12


```
17.2%(20.5%) 03/25 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

15.2%(--.-%) 03/23 (Fri) 9:00pm-11:09pm NTV Lupin III vs. Detective Conan

12.1%(15.5%) 03/25 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.6%(--.-%) 03/23 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.3%(--.-%) 03/23 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.3%(12.0%) 03/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-7:00pm NTV Detective Conan Special

*8.8%(*8.4%) 03/25 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.9%(*6.3%) 03/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.4%(*5.8%) 03/25 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.5%(*4.8%) 03/22 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

------------------------------- 

*3.8%(*3.6%) 03/23 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.8%(*2.8%) 03/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub (End)

*3.7%(*4.8%) 03/25 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.4%(*2.8%) 03/19 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.2%(*3.9%) 03/21 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.2%(*2.8%) 03/22 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.1%(*2.3%) 03/25 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D

*2.6%(*2.9%) 03/25 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kaasan (End)

*2.6%(*1.7%) 03/20 (Tue) 1:39am-2:09am NTV Chihayafuru

*2.6%(*1.1%) 03/25 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars: Toki o Kakeru Shōnen Hunter-tachi (End)

*2.5%(*2.1%) 03/22 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.4%(*2.7%) 03/19 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.4%(*2.5%) 03/24 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine

*2.1%(*1.8%) 03/24 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*2.1%(*1.7%) 03/25 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.0%(*1.9%) 03/19 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’

*2.0%(*1.2%) 03/25 (Tue) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asashi Eiga koukai kinen! Doraemon animaruserekushon

*2.0%(*1.5%) 03/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.0%(*1.5%) 03/24 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.7%(*3.1%) 03/23 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation

*1.6%(*2.3%) 03/23 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS

*1.6%(*2.0%) 03/24 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.5%(*2.5%) 03/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.5%(*2.4%) 03/22 (Thu) 1:20am-2:20am Fuji TV Black Rock Shooter/Guilty Crown (End)

*1.5%(*1.6%) 03/23 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*1.5%(*0.7%) 03/24 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.3%(*1.1%) 03/22 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby

*1.2%(*1.2%) 03/20 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*1.1%(*1.6%) 03/24 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.1%(*0.6%) 03/22 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.5%) 03/21 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.2%) 03/20 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.6%) 03/19 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.2%) 03/22 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+

*0.7%(*1.0%) 03/25 (Sun) 2:40am-4:10am TV Asahi Area no Kishi (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.5%) 03/25 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.6%(*1.0%) 03/19 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi

*0.5%(*0.7%) 03/19 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō

*0.5%(*0.7%) 03/21 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis
```


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 5, 2012)

03/26/12-04/01/12


```
18.2%(17.2%) 04/01 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.3%(12.1%) 04/01 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.6%(*8.8%) 04/01 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.2%(10.6%) 03/30 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.1%(10.3%) 03/30 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*7.2%(*6.9%) 04/01 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.4%(*5.4%) 04/01 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.7%(*4.5%) 03/29 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.2%(*3.7%) 04/01 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.8%(*3.2%) 03/29 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*3.3%(*2.6%) 03/27 (Tue) 1:19am-1:49am NTV Chihayafuru (End) 

*3.3%(*3.4%) 03/26 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.3%(--.-%) 04/01 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai (New)

*3.1%(*3.8%) 03/30 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.0%(*2.4%) 03/31 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Sunshine (End)

*2.6%(*3.1%) 04/01 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade 4D (End)

*2.5%(*1.5%) 04/01 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.3%(*2.0%) 03/31 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*2.3%(--.-%) 04/01 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega (New) 

*2.2%(*2.0%) 03/26 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’ (End)

*2.2%(*1.6%) 03/31 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.1%(*2.0%) 04/01 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.9%(*1.3%) 03/29 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Kill Me Baby (End)

*1.8%(*2.4%) 03/26 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*1.7%(*1.7%) 03/30 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Persona 4: The Animation (End) 

*1.6%(--.-%) 04/01 (Sun) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi  Eiga koukai kinen! Crayon Shin-chan himawari serekushon

*1.5%(*2.1%) 03/31 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.5%(*2.1%) 04/01 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.5%(*0.7%) 03/29 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Amagami SS+ (End)

*1.4%(*1.2%) 03/27 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH (End)

*1.3%(*1.6%) 03/30 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Inu ? Boku SS (End)

*1.3%(*1.1%) 03/31 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard

*1.2%(*2.5%) 03/29 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.0%(*1.5%) 03/31 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.0%(*1.0%) 03/28 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)(End)

*1.0%(*0.8%) 03/27 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.8%) 03/26 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.7%) 04/01 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.7%(*0.6%) 03/26 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō Shi (End)

*0.7%(*0.5%) 03/26 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Danshi Kōkōsei no Nichijō (End)

*0.6%(*1.1%) 03/29 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Fairy Tail (Rerun) (End)

*0.5%(*0.5%) 03/28 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo The New Prince of Tennis (End)
```


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 6, 2012)

I think SS Omega deserves better rating...


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 12, 2012)

04/02/12-04/08/12


```
19.1%(18.2%) 04/08 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.7%(11.3%) 04/08 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.0%(*9.6%) 04/08 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.7%(*7.2%) 04/08 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.5%(--.-%) 04/07 (Sat) 5:30pm-6:00pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.0%(*5.4%) 04/08 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.3%(*4.7%) 04/05 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.8%(*4.2%) 04/08 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*4.5%(--.-%) 04/04 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO

*4.1%(--.-%) 04/07 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition (Rerun)

------------------------------- 

*3.9%(*3.3%) 04/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.2%(*3.1%) 04/06 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(--.-%) 04/04 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.0%(*3.8%) 04/05 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.6%(*2.5%) 04/08 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.4%(*2.3%) 04/08 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.4%(*2.1%) 04/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.3%(*1.3%) 04/07 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen (New)

*2.3%(--.-%) 04/03 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden (New)

*2.3%(--.-%) 04/07 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—! (New)

*2.2%(*2.2%) 04/07 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.1%(--.-%) 04/04 (Wed) 1:54am-2:24am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ (New)

*2.1%(--.-%) 04/08 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G (New)

*2.0%(*1.5%) 04/08 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.9%(*1.2%) 04/05 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.7%(*1.0%) 04/03 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.5%(*2.3%) 04/07 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.5%(*1.5%) 04/07 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.5%(--.-%) 04/02 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon (New)

*1.4%(*1.0%) 04/07 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.4%(--.-%) 04/07 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!! (New)

*1.3%(--.-%) 04/05 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf? (New)

*1.3%(--.-%) 04/05 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Sankarea (New)

*1.2%(--.-%) 04/05 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Acchi Kocchi (New)

*1.1%(--.-%) 04/02 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2 (New)

*1.1%(--.-%) 04/06 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki (New)

*1.0%(--.-%) 04/02 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san (New)

*1.0%(--.-%) 04/08 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A (New)

*0.8%(*0.7%) 04/02 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.7%) 04/08 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.8%(--.-%) 04/04 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box (New)

*0.7%(--.-%) 04/06 (Fri) 2:55am-3:25am TBS Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam

*0.4%(--.-%) 04/05 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection (New)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 21, 2012)

04/09/12-04/15/12


```
17.9%(19.1%) 04/15 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.6%(11.7%) 04/15 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.8%(*6.5%) 04/14 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.1%(10.0%) 04/15 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.5%(*8.7%) 04/15 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*7.2%(*6.0%) 04/15 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.4%(*4.1%) 04/14 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*5.2%(**.*%) 04/14 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*5.0%(*4.5%) 04/11 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO (End)

*4.4%(*5.3%) 04/12 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

------------------------------- 

*3.4%(*3.0%) 04/12 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.4%(--.-%) 04/11 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.0%(--.-%) 04/09 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.1%(*3.9%) 04/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.7%(*4.8%) 04/15 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.7%(*2.1%) 04/11 (Wed) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*2.7%(*1.9%) 04/12 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.6%(*2.4%) 04/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes
 
*2.6%(--.-%) 04/12 (Thu) 1:10am-2:10am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama (New)

*2.5%(*3.2%) 04/13 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.6%) 04/15 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.4%(*2.3%) 04/14 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.3%(*2.4%) 04/15 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.3%(--.-%) 04/09 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.1%(*1.4%) 04/14 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*2.0%(*2.0%) 04/15 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.0%(*1.3%) 04/12 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.9%(*2.1%) 04/15 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.9%(*1.2%) 04/12 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*1.8%(*1.5%) 04/14 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.7%(*2.3%) 04/14 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.6%(*1.3%) 04/12 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Sankarea

*1.5%(*2.2%) 04/14 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.4%(*2.3%) 04/10 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.3%(*0.8%) 04/15 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*1.3%(--.-%) 04/13 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO (New)

*1.2%(*1.7%) 04/10 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.5%) 04/14 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.2%(*1.4%) 04/14 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.1%(*1.5%) 04/09 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.0%(*1.0%) 04/15 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*0.9%(*1.1%) 04/09 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.8%(*1.0%) 04/09 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.6%(*1.1%) 04/13 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*0.4%(*0.8%) 04/11 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box

*0.3%(*0.8%) 04/09 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.4%) 04/12 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection
```


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 26, 2012)

04/16/12-04/22/12


```
18.5%(17.9%) 04/22 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.1%(10.6%) 04/22 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.1%(*9.8%) 04/21 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan
 
*9.0%(*8.1%) 04/22 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.4%(*7.5%) 04/22 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.4%(*7.2%) 04/22 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!
 
*5.3%(*5.2%) 04/21 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*5.0%(*4.4%) 04/19 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.7%(*5.4%) 04/21 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.6%(--.-%) 04/18 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone (New) 

------------------------------- 

*4.0%(*3.0%) 04/16 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.5%(*3.4%) 04/19 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*3.5%(*2.7%) 04/22 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.4%(*3.4%) 04/18 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.1%(*3.1%) 04/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.7%(*2.3%) 04/16 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.5%(*2.5%) 04/20 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*1.9%) 04/22 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.4%(*2.4%) 04/21 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.4%(*1.5%) 04/21 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.3%(*2.6%) 04/19 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*2.2%(*2.6%) 04/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.0%(*2.1%) 04/21 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*2.0%(*2.5%) 04/22 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.8%(*2.7%) 04/19 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.8%(*1.4%) 04/17 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.6%(*1.9%) 04/19 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*1.5%(*2.3%) 04/22 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.5%(*2.0%) 04/22 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.4%(*1.8%) 04/21 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.4%(*1.7%) 04/21 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.4%(*1.3%) 04/20 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.4%(*1.1%) 04/16 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.2%(*2.7%) 04/18 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*1.2%(*2.0%) 04/19 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.2%(*1.6%) 04/19 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Sankarea

*1.1%(*1.2%) 04/21 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.0%(*0.6%) 04/20 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*0.9%(*1.3%) 04/22 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.9%(*1.2%) 04/17 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.8%(*1.2%) 04/21 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.7%(*0.3%) 04/16 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.6%(*1.0%) 04/22 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*0.6%(*0.9%) 04/16 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.5%(*0.3%) 04/19 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.3%(*0.8%) 04/16 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.2%(*0.4%) 04/18 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box
```


----------



## kormi (May 5, 2012)

I am happy about rock lee sd has like low scores. They replaced it to bleach. God bless Tv tokio.


----------



## Sarun (May 5, 2012)

Could someone explain how rankings could be understood?


----------



## Sinoka (May 20, 2012)

04/23/12-04/29/12


```
16.5%(18.5%) 04/29 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

*9.8%(--.-%) 04/27 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.4%(--.-%) 04/27 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.5%(12.1%) 04/29 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*7.9%(*9.0%) 04/29 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.7%(*9.1%) 04/28 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.8%(*7.4%) 04/29 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.4%(*6.4%) 04/29 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.0%(*5.3%) 04/28 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*4.5%(*4.7%) 04/28 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

------------------------------- 

*4.1%(*5.0%) 04/26 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*3.9%(*4.6%) 04/25 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.8%(*3.4%) 04/25 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.2%(*4.0%) 04/23 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.1%(*3.5%) 04/29 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.9%(*2.4%) 04/28 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.8%(*3.5%) 04/26 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*2.7%(*2.5%) 04/27 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(*2.5%) 04/29 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.3%(*2.3%) 04/26 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*2.3%(*1.2%) 04/25 (Wed) NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*2.1%(*3.1%) 04/29 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.1%(*2.7%) 04/23 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.1%(*1.5%) 04/29 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.9%(*2.2%) 04/29 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.8%(*2.0%) 04/29 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.8%(*1.4%) 04/28 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.8%(*1.5%) 04/29 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.8%(*1.4%) 04/27 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.7%(*2.4%) 04/28 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.7%(*1.8%) 04/26 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.4%(*2.0%) 04/28 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.4%(*1.1%) 04/28 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.3%(*1.8%) 04/24 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.3%(*1.2%) 04/26 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.2%(--.-%) 04/29 (Sun) 2:50am-3:50am TV Asahi Area no Kishi (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.4%) 04/28 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.0%(*1.6%) 04/26 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*1.0%(*1.0%) 04/27 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*1.0%(*0.8%) 04/28 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.8%(*1.4%) 04/23 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*0.8%(*0.6%) 04/23 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.8%(*0.2%) 04/25 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box

*0.7%(*0.9%) 04/24 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.6%(*1.2%) 04/26 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Sankarea

*0.6%(*0.6%) 04/29 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*0.5%(*0.3%) 04/23 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.3%(*0.9%) 04/29 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.3%(*0.5%) 04/26 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.2%(*0.7%) 04/23 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)
```

04/30/12-05/06/12


```
18.7%(16.5%) 05/06 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.0%(*8.5%) 05/06 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.8%(*9.8%) 05/04 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.4%(*9.4%) 05/04 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.2%(*7.9%) 05/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.2%(*7.7%) 05/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.4%(*6.8%) 05/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.5%(*4.5%) 05/05 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.4%(*3.9%) 05/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.1%(*5.4%) 05/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

------------------------------- 

*3.0%(*3.8%) 05/02 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*2.9%(*3.1%) 05/06 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.9%(*2.8%) 05/03 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*2.6%(*3.2%) 04/30 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.6%(*2.1%) 05/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.6%(*1.8%) 05/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.2%(*4.1%) 05/03 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*2.1%(*2.3%) 05/03 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*2.1%(*2.1%) 05/06 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.1%(*1.4%) 05/05 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*2.0%(*2.3%) 05/02 (Wed) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*2.0%(*2.1%) 04/30 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.0%(*1.8%) 05/04 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.9%(*1.9%) 05/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.6%(*2.6%) 05/06 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.6%(*1.0%) 05/03 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*1.5%(*1.7%) 05/03 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.3%(*1.7%) 05/05 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.3%(*1.2%) 05/06 (Sun) 2:50am-3:50am TV Asahi Area no Kishi (Rerun) 

*1.3%(*1.1%) 05/05 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.3%(*0.6%) 05/03 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Sankarea

*1.2%(*2.9%) 05/05 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.2%(*1.8%) 05/06 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.2%(*1.3%) 05/01 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.1%(*1.0%) 05/04 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*0.8%(*1.8%) 05/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*0.8%(*1.4%) 05/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*0.8%(*1.3%) 05/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*0.8%(*0.8%) 05/02 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box

*0.8%(*0.6%) 05/06 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*0.8%(*0.3%) 05/06 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.7%(*0.7%) 05/01 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.5%(*1.0%) 05/05 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.5%(*0.8%) 04/30 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*0.5%(*0.8%) 04/30 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.5%(*0.5%) 04/30 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.5%(*0.3%) 05/03 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.5%(*0.2%) 04/30 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (May 24, 2012)

05/07/12-05/13/12


```
16.6%(18.7%) 05/13 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.3%(11.0%) 05/13 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.1%(*8.4%) 05/11 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.6%(*8.8%) 05/11 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.3%(*8.2%) 05/13 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.3%(*8.2%) 05/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.1%(*6.4%) 05/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.0%(**.*%) 05/12 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*5.7%(*4.1%) 05/13 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.6%(*2.2%) 05/10 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

------------------------------- 

*3.7%(*2.9%) 05/13 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.6%(*4.4%) 05/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.5%(*2.9%) 05/10 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*3.4%(*2.6%) 05/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.2%(*2.6%) 05/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.8%(*4.5%) 05/12 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*2.8%(*1.9%) 05/13 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.8%(--.-%) 05/11 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(*3.0%) 05/09 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*2.4%(*2.1%) 05/13 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.0%(*2.0%) 05/07 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*1.9%(*2.1%) 05/12 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.9%(*1.6%) 05/13 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.9%(*1.2%) 05/12 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.9%(*1.3%) 05/12 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.9%(*0.8%) 05/12 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.8%(*1.3%) 05/12 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.7%(*2.6%) 05/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.7%(*2.1%) 05/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*1.7%(*1.2%) 05/08 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.7%(*0.8%) 05/12 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.6%(*2.0%) 05/09 (Wed) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*1.6%(*2.0%) 05/11 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.6%(*1.5%) 05/10 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.6%(*1.2%) 05/13 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.6%(*1.1%) 05/11 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*1.5%(*0.8%) 05/10 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.1%(*0.8%) 05/09 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box

*1.0%(*0.5%) 05/07 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.9%(*1.6%) 05/10 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*0.8%(*0.8%) 05/13 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.8%(*0.7%) 05/08 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.7% (*1.3%) 05/10 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Sankarea

*0.7%(*0.5%) 05/07 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*0.7%(*0.5%) 05/12 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.5%(*0.8%) 05/13 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*0.5%(*0.5%) 05/07 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.3%(*0.5%) 05/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.2%(*0.5%) 05/10 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection
```

05/14/12-05/20/12


```
17.0%(16.6%) 05/20 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.9%(10.3%) 05/20 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.2%(10.1%) 05/18 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.1%(*9.6%) 05/18 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.2%(*8.3%) 05/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.4%(*8.3%) 05/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.6%(*7.1%) 05/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.9%(*2.8%) 05/19 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.7%(*5.7%) 05/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.0%(*6.0%) 05/19 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*3.7%(*4.6%) 05/17 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*3.4%(*3.4%) 05/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.4%(*2.6%) 05/16 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.2%(*3.5%) 05/17 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*3.1%(*3.7%) 05/20 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.9%(*2.4%) 05/20 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.8%(*1.9%) 05/19 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.7%(*3.2%) 05/14 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.7%(*2.8%) 05/18 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.7%(*1.9%) 05/20 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.6%(*2.8%) 05/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.5%(*2.0%) 05/14 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.3%(*1.7%) 05/15 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*2.3%(*1.6%) 05/20 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.1%(*1.8%) 05/19 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.1%(*1.6%) 05/16 (Wed) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*2.0%(*1.9%) 05/19 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.9%(*1.9%) 05/19 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.9%(*1.9%) 05/19 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.7%(*1.7%) 05/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.6%(*0.9%) 05/17 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*1.5%(*1.7%) 05/17 (Thu) 12:55am-1:55am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*1.5%(*1.6%) 05/17 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.5%(*0.8%) 05/20 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*1.5%(*0.5%) 05/20 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*1.4%(*0.7%) 05/19 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.3%(*1.7%) 05/19 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.2%(*1.6%) 05/18 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.2%(*1.5%) 05/17 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.1%(--.-%) 05/20 (Sun) 2:40am-3:40am TV Asahi Area no Kishi (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.8%) 05/15 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.7%) 05/17 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Sankarea

*0.8%(*0.7%) 05/14 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*0.7%(*1.0%) 05/14 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.6%(*1.1%) 05/16 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box

*0.5%(*1.6%) 05/18 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*0.5%(*0.3%) 05/14 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.5%) 05/14 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.0%(*0.2%) 05/17 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection
```


----------



## Sinoka (May 28, 2012)

10/18/99-10/24/99 
Detective Conan 18.3 
Doraemon 16.3 
Kindaichi Shounen no Jikenbo 15.6 
Crayon Shin-chan 14.7 
Pokemon Advance 14.3 
One Piece 12.4 
Ojamajo Doremi # 11.4 
Digimon Adventure 11.4 
Pokemon Encore 10.5 
Donkey Kong 9.2


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2012)

People must not like FI arc in Japan that's the lowest I've seen the ratings for OP ever since i started watching it weekly back in 2008. Glad to see HXH getting steady ratings that are on par and even higher than Shippuden. But Kai had good ratings too and poor sales so hopefully those DVD sales are coming in.


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2012)

No Fate/Zero, Accel World, Ao, Medaka Box, or Evol? 

Screw those ratings.


----------



## Kirito (May 29, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> People must not like FI arc in Japan that's the lowest I've seen the ratings for OP ever since i started watching it weekly back in 2008. Glad to see HXH getting steady ratings that are on par and even higher than Shippuden. But Kai had good ratings too and poor sales so hopefully those DVD sales are coming in.



No, it's actually quite high.

12.4? OP averages about 9 - 10.

The reason why DC has those ratings is because its 11th movie just came out.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2012)

Kirito said:


> No, it's actually quite high.
> 
> 12.4? OP averages about 9 - 10.
> 
> The reason why DC has those ratings is because its 11th movie just came out.



Oh my bad i meant the ratings on the previous page not the ones at the top. It had OP getting 7s and 8s but its back to normal now i see.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 1, 2012)

05/21/12-05/27/12


```
18.7%(17.0%) 05/27 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.4%(10.9%) 05/27 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.8%(10.2%) 05/25 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.0%(10.1%) 05/25 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.9%(*9.2%) 05/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.8%(*8.4%) 05/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.2%(*6.6%) 05/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.2%(*5.9%) 05/26 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*5.2%(*4.7%) 05/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.0%(--.-%) 05/27 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Chuggington
 
------------------------------- 

*3.9%(--.-%) 05/23 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.8%(*3.7%) 05/24 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*3.7%(*3.1%) 05/27 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.7%(*3.4%) 05/23 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.7%(*2.7%) 05/21 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.6%(*2.7%) 05/25 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.3%(*3.4%) 05/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.3%(*3.2%) 05/24 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*2.6%(*1.7%) 05/27 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.3%(*2.5%) 05/21 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.1%(*2.9%) 05/27 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.1%(*1.5%) 05/24 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*2.0%(*1.2%) 05/25 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.9%(*2.7%) 05/27 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.9%(*2.1%) 05/23 (Wed) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*1.8%(*2.6%) 05/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.8%(*2.3%) 05/27 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.8%(*2.0%) 05/26 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.7%(*0.8%) 05/21 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.6%(*1.6%) 05/24 (Thu) 1:25am-2:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*1.5%(*2.3%) 05/22 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.5%(*1.5%) 05/24 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.4%(*1.2%) 05/24 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.2%(*2.8%) 05/26 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.2%(*1.9%) 05/26 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.2%(*2.1%) 05/26 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.2%(*0.5%) 05/25 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*1.0%(*1.3%) 05/26 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.0%(*0.5%) 05/21 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.9%(*0.7%) 05/24 (Thu) 1:25am-2:25am TBS Sankarea

*0.8%(*0.0%) 05/24 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.7%(*1.9%) 05/26 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*0.7%(*1.0%) 05/22 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.7%) 05/21 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.5%(*1.4%) 05/26 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.5%(*0.3%) 05/21 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.3%(*1.5%) 05/27 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

????????????
**.*%(*0.6%) 05/23 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box
**.*%(*1.5%) 05/27 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 6, 2012)

05/28/12-06/03/12


```
14.1%(18.7%) 06/03 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.4%(*9.8%) 06/01 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.5%(10.4%) 06/03 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.5%(*8.9%) 06/02 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.4%(*9.0%) 06/01 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.8%(*8.8%) 06/03 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.2%(*6.2%) 06/03 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.5%(*5.2%) 06/02 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*5.1%(*5.2%) 06/03 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.5%(**.*%) 05/31 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

------------------------------- 

*3.9%(*3.3%) 05/31 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN 

*3.7%(*3.7%) 06/03 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.7%(*3.6%) 06/01 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.4%(*3.9%) 05/30 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.4%(*3.7%) 05/30 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.0%(*3.3%) 06/03 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.7%(*1.8%) 06/03 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.4%(*4.0%) 06/03 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.3%(*3.7%) 05/28 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.3%(*2.3%) 05/28 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.3%(*2.1%) 06/03 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.2%(*1.9%) 05/30 (Wed) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*2.2%(*1.9%) 06/03 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.9%(*1.2%) 06/02 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.8%(*2.6%) 06/03 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.8%(*1.8%) 06/03 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.6%(*1.5%) 05/31 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.6%(*1.2%) 06/02 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.5%(*1.6 %) 05/31 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*1.4%(*1.8%) 06/02 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.4%(*1.2%) 06/02 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.3%(*1.4%) 05/31 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.3%(*1.0%) 06/02 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.2%(*1.7%) 05/28 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.1%(*0.7%) 06/02 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.0%(*1.5%) 05/29 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.0%(*0.8%) 05/31 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.9%(*1.0%) 05/28 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.9%(*2.1%) 05/31 (Thu) 12:55am-1:55am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*0.9%(*0.5%) 06/02 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.7%(*1.2%) 06/01 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*0.7%(*0.9%) 05/31 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Sankarea

*0.7%(**.*%) 05/30 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box

*0.7%(--.-%) 06/03 (Sun) 3:15am-4:15am TV Asahi Area no Kishi (Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.7%) 05/29 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.4%(*2.0%) 06/01 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*0.4%(**.*%) 06/03 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*0.3%(*0.6%) 05/28 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.2%(*0.3%) 06/03 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.1%(*0.5%) 05/28 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
```


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2012)

Kirito said:


> No, it's actually quite high.
> 
> 12.4? OP averages about 9 - 10.
> 
> The reason why DC has those ratings is because its 11th movie just came out.



Yeah look at the latest ratings its getting 8s. Still good but the FI arc is obviously not pulling in the usual ratings OP was getting for years.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 17, 2012)

06/04/12-06/10/12


```
15.7%(14.1%) 06/10 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.3%(*9.5%) 06/09 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.7%(*9.5%) 06/10 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.7%(*8.8%) 06/10 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.3%(*6.2%) 06/10 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.0%(*5.5%) 06/09 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*5.0%(*5.1%) 06/10 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*3.8%(*4.5%) 06/07 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*3.6%(**.*%) 06/09 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.4%(*2.4%) 06/10 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*3.4%(*3.9%) 06/07 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*3.0%(*2.7%) 06/10 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*3.0%(*1.8%) 06/10 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.7%(*2.3%) 06/10 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.5%(*3.4%) 06/06 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*2.5%(*1.6%) 06/09 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.4%(*3.7%) 06/08 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*3.0%) 06/10 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.4%(*2.3%) 06/04 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.4%(*2.3%) 06/04 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.4%(*2.2%) 06/10 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.4%(*1.8%) 06/10 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.3%(*3.4%) 06/06 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*2.3%(*1.4%) 06/09 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*2.3%(*1.9%) 06/09 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.2%(*0.9%) 06/09 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.7%(*2.2%) 06/06 (Wed) 1:39am-2:09am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*1.7%(*0.9%) 06/07 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*1.6%(*1.3%) 06/09 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.5%(*1.6%) 06/07 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.5%(*1.0%) 06/05 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.3%(*1.4%) 06/09 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.3%(*1.3%) 06/07 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.3%(*1.1%) 06/09 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.0%(*1.5%) 06/07 (Thu) 1:25am-2:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*1.0%(*0.7%) 06/07 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Sankarea

*1.0%(*1.2%) 06/04 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.0%(*0.4%) 06/08 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*0.8%(*0.5%) 06/05 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.4%) 06/10 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*0.7%(*0.1%) 06/04 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.6%(*0.9%) 06/04 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.6%(*0.7%) 06/06 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box

*0.5%(*0.7%) 06/08 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*0.5%(*0.3%) 06/04 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.5%(*0.2%) 06/10 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*0.3%(*1.0%) 06/07 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection
```


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2012)

Toriko sure got up in ratings fast. I guess its the next "HST" series.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 27, 2012)

06/11/12-06/17/12


```
16.4%(15.7%) 06/17 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.8%(*8.7%) 06/17 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan 

10.0%(10.3%) 06/16 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.6%(--.-%) 06/15 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.2%(--.-%) 06/15 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.1%(*8.7%) 06/17 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.8%(*6.3%) 06/17 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.5%(*3.8%) 06/14 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! (End） 

*5.0%(*2.5%) 06/13 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.8%(*5.0%) 06/16 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

------------------------------- 

*4.6%(*2.3%) 06/13 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.8%(*2.4%) 06/17 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.8%(--.-%) 06/17 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.3%(*2.4%) 06/11 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.3%(*2.4%) 06/17 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*3.2%(*2.4%) 06/17 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*3.1%(*3.4%) 06/17 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.9%(*2.3%) 06/16 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*2.8%(*2.4%) 06/11 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.6%(*2.4%) 06/15 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*2.7%) 06/17 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.5%(*2.5%) 06/16 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.5%(*2.3%) 06/16 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.1%(*3.0%) 06/17 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.9%(*3.0%) 06/17 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.9%(*1.5%) 06/12 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.7%(*1.7%) 06/13 (Wed) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*1.7%(*1.3%) 06/14 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.6%(*1.5%) 06/14 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.5%(*1.7%) 06/14 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*1.4%(*1.6%) 06/16 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.5%(*1.3%) 06/16 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.5%(*1.3%) 06/16 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.4%(*1.0%) 06/11 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.3%(*0.5%) 06/17 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol

*1.1%(*0.8%) 06/12 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.7%) 06/17 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*0.8%(*0.7%) 06/11 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.8%(*0.5%) 06/11 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.7%(*0.6%) 06/13 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box

*0.6%(*0.6%) 06/11 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.3%(*0.3%) 06/14 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection
```

06/18/12-06/24/12


```
18.2%(16.4%) 06/24 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.0%(10.8%) 06/24 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.6%(*9.6%) 06/22 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.4%(*9.1%) 06/24 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.1%(*9.2%) 06/22 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.7%(10.0%) 06/23 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.6%(*6.8%) 06/24 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.6%(--.-%) 06/21 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2 （New） 

*4.6%(--.-%) 06/21 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.3%(--.-%) 06/24 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

------------------------------- 

*4.1%(*5.0%) 06/20 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.9%(*4.8%) 06/23 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*3.8%(*4.6%) 06/20 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.5%(*3.1%) 06/24 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*3.3%(*3.8%) 06/24 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.1%(*3.3%) 06/18 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.9%(*2.1%) 06/24 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.9%(*2.6%) 06/22 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(*3.8%) 06/24 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.4%(*2.8%) 06/18 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.4%(*2.5%) 06/23 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.3%(*2.5%) 06/23 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.2%(*1.6%) 06/21 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.1%(*3.2%) 06/24 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.0%(*3.3%) 06/24 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.0%(*1.9%) 06/19 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.9%(*1.5%) 06/23 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.7%(*2.9%) 06/23 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.7%(*2.5%) 06/24 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.7%(*1.5%) 06/23 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.6%(*1.9%) 06/24 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.6%(*1.5%) 06/21 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama

*1.4%(*1.4%) 06/18 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.3%(*1.7%) 06/20 (Wed) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~

*1.2%(*1.7%) 06/21 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.2%(*1.4%) 06/23 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.2%(*1.1%) 06/19 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(--.-%) 06/22 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.0%(*1.0%) 06/24 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A

*1.0%(--.-%) 06/21 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi

*1.0%(--.-%) 06/21 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Sankarea

*0.9%(*0.3%) 06/21 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.9%(--.-%) 06/22 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki

*0.8%(*1.3%) 06/24 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Aquarion Evol (End)

*0.8%(--.-%) 06/23 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.8%(--.-%) 06/24 (Sun) 2:55am-3:55am TV Asahi Area no Kishi （Rerun）

*0.7%(*0.8%) 06/18 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2

*0.7%(*0.8%) 06/18 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san

*0.7%(*0.7%) 06/20 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Medaka Box (End)

*0.5%(*0.6%) 06/18 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)
```


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Toriko sure got up in ratings fast. I guess its the next "HST" series.



Something had to fill the gap Bleach created.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 7, 2012)

06/25/12-07/01/12


```
19.4%(18.2%) 07/01 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.4%(12.0%) 07/01 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.7%(*9.4%) 07/01 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.7%(*9.6%) 06/29 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.6%(*8.7%) 06/30 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.9%(*9.1%) 06/29 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.8%(*6.6%) 07/01 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.1%(*4.3%) 07/01 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.8%(*6.6%) 06/28 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.2%(*3.9%) 06/30 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

------------------------------- 

*4.9%(*4.1%) 06/27 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.3%(*3.3%) 07/01 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*4.2%(*4.6%) 06/28 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.7%(*3.8%) 06/27 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.5%(*2.9%) 06/29 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.5%(*3.1%) 06/25 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.3%(*2.8%) 07/01 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.8%(*3.5%) 07/01 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.5%(*1.6%) 06/28 (Thu) 12:50am-1:50am Fuji TV Sakamichi no Apollon/tsuritama (End)

*2.3%(*2.0%) 07/01 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.2%(*2.4%) 06/30 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*2.3%) 06/30 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.1%(*2.4%) 06/25 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.0%(*1.7%) 07/01 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.0%(*1.6%) 07/01 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.0%(*1.1%) 06/29 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.9%(*2.9%) 07/01 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.8%(*2.1%) 07/01 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.8%(*2.0%) 06/26 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.7%(*2.2%) 06/28 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance

*1.7%(*1.7%) 06/30 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.6%(*1.2%) 06/30 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.5%(*1.2%) 06/28 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.4%(*1.7%) 06/30 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.3%(*1.4%) 06/25 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.1%(*1.9%) 06/30 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.1%(*1.3%) 06/27 (Wed) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ (End） 

*1.1%(*0.9%) 06/29 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Natsuiro Kiseki (End)

*1.1%(*0.8%) 06/30 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.0%(*1.0%) 06/28 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Acchi Kocchi (End)

*0.8%(*1.0%) 06/28 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Sankarea (End)

*0.8%(*0.9%) 06/28 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.8%(--.-%) 07/01 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse (New)

*0.7%(*0.5%) 06/25 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun)

*0.5%(*1.2%) 06/26 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.5%(*1.0%) 07/01 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A (End)

*0.3%(*0.7%) 06/25 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Haiyore! Nyaruko-san (End)

*0.2%(*0.7%) 06/25 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kimi to Boku. 2 (End)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 11, 2012)

07/02/12-07/08/12


```
17.7%(19.4%) 07/08 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.4%(*8.6%) 07/07 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.9%(13.4%) 07/08 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.4%(*9.7%) 07/06 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.0%(*7.9%) 07/06 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.3%(10.7%) 07/08 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.8%(*6.8%) 07/08 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.0%(*5.8%) 07/05 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*4.9%(*6.1%) 07/08 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.6%(*4.9%) 07/04 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

------------------------------- 

*4.0%(*4.2%) 07/05 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.0%(*3.5%) 07/02 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*4.2%(*5.2%) 07/07 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*3.8%(*3.7%) 07/04 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.4%(*4.3%) 07/08 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.0%(*3.5%) 07/06 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.0%(*3.3%) 07/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.0%(*2.2%) 07/07 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.9%(*2.1%) 07/02 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.8%(*2.8%) 07/08 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.7%(*1.9%) 07/08 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.4%(*2.3%) 07/08 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.2%(*1.8%) 07/08 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.1%(*2.2%) 07/07 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.0%(*2.0%) 07/06 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*2.0%(*1.7%) 07/05 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.9%(*1.8%) 07/03 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.9%(--.-%) 07/05 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate (New)

*1.8%(--.-%) 07/05 (Thu) 1:05am-2:05am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous (New)

*1.8%(--.-%) 07/06 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku (New)

*1.7%(*1.4%) 07/07 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.7%(--.-%) 07/05 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! (New)

*1.6%(*2.0%) 07/08 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.6%(*1.5%) 07/05 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.4%(*1.3%) 07/02 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.4%(*1.1%) 07/07 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.2%(*0.5%) 07/03 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.1%(*1.7%) 07/07 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.1%(--.-%) 07/04 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga! (New)

*0.9%(*0.8%) 07/05 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.9%(*0.7%) 07/02 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard (Rerun) (End)

*0.9%(--.-%) 07/08 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō (New)

*0.8%(*1.6%) 07/07 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*0.8%(--.-%) 07/02 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪ (New)

*0.7%(--.-%) 07/02 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi (New)

*0.6%(*0.8%) 07/08 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.6%(--.-%) 07/05 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 19, 2012)

07/09/12-07/15/12


```
16.1%(17.7%) 07/15 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.2%(10.0%) 07/13 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.0%(10.9%) 07/15 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.9%(10.4%) 07/13 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.7%(11.4%) 07/14 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.9%(*9.3%) 07/15 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.8%(*7.8%) 07/15 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.9%(*4.9%) 07/15 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.4%(*4.6%) 07/11 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.4%(*4.2%) 07/14 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

------------------------------- 

*3.9%(*3.8%) 07/11 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.6%(*3.0%) 07/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.5%(*3.4%) 07/15 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.3%(*2.8%) 07/15 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*3.0%(*4.0%) 07/09 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.9%(*2.7%) 07/15 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.7%(*2.4%) 07/15 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.6%(*2.0%) 07/12 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.6%(*1.6%) 07/15 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.5%(*2.0%) 07/13 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*2.4%(*2.2%) 07/15 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.3%(*0.6%) 07/15 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*2.2%(*3.0%) 07/14 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.2%(*2.1%) 07/14 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*1.8%) 07/12 (Thu) 12:58am-1:48am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous

*2.1%(*3.0%) 07/13 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.9%(*1.8%) 07/13 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*1.8%(*1.6%) 07/12 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.8%(*1.4%) 07/09 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.8%(*0.9%) 07/15 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō

*1.7%(*2.9%) 07/09 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*1.7%(*1.9%) 07/10 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.6%(*1.1%) 07/14 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.6%(--.-%) 07/15 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.4%(*1.4%) 07/14 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.4%(--.-%) 07/14 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.2%(*0.8%) 07/14 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.0%(*1.9%) 07/12 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate

*0.9%(*1.1%) 07/11 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!

*0.8%(*1.7%) 07/12 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru!

*0.8%(*1.2%) 07/10 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.9%) 07/12 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.7%(*0.8%) 07/09 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪

*0.5%(*0.7%) 07/09 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*0.4%(*0.6%) 07/12 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse (Rerun)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2012)

07/16/12-07/22/12 (Incomplete)


```
*8.8%(*9.7%) 07/21 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.0%(--.-%) 07/19 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.1%(--.-%) 07/19 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.7%(*4.4%) 07/21 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.6%(*4.4%) 07/18 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.2%(*4.9%) 07/22 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.1%(*3.5%) 07/22 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*4.0%(**.*%) 07/21 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.8%(**.*%) 07/18 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*2.8%(**.*%) 07/16 (Mon) 9:00am-10:00am ETV Nintama Rantaro Special

*2.8%(**.*%) 07/21 (Sat) 9:00am-9:20am ETV Shaun the sheep

*2.8%(**.*%) 07/21 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet KiraDeco—!

*2.8%(**.*%) 07/22 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Furusato Saisei Nippon no Mukashi Banashi

------------------------------- 

*2.6%(*3.6%) 07/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.2%(*2.2%) 07/19 (Thu) 12:58am-1:48am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous

*1.8%(*2.6%) 07/22 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.7%(*2.9%) 07/22 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.7%(*1.6%) 07/22 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.1%(*1.4%) 07/21 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi
```


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to see HXH getting decent ratings.


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (Jul 28, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Good to see HXH getting decent ratings.



Those are actually better than decent for an anime. Considering not a lot of anime get ratings like that.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 15, 2012)

07/23/12-07/29/12


```
14.1%(--.-%) 07/29 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

*9.7%(--.-%) 07/27 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.5%(--.-%) 07/27 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.9%(--.-%) 07/29 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.8%(--.-%) 07/29 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.1%(*8.8%) 07/28 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.2%(--.-%) 07/29 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.1%(*7.0%) 07/26 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.4%(*4.6%) 07/25 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.6%(*5.1%) 07/26 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*3.6%(--.-%) 07/29 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*3.5%(*3.8%) 07/25 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.5%(--.-%) 07/27 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.2%(*4.1%) 07/29 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.1%(*4.7%) 07/28 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*3.0%(*2.6%) 07/23 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.9%(*2.2%) 07/26 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.8%(*2.5%) 07/29 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.7%(*2.6%) 07/29 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.7%(*1.8%) 07/29 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.3%(*1.7%) 07/29 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.2%(*2.8%) 07/28 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.1%(*2.2%) 07/23 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.0%(*1.7%) 07/29 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.9%(*2.5%) 07/28 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.9%(*1.5%) 07/29 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.8%(*1.5%) 07/24 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.7%(*2.0%) 07/27 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.6%(*1.5%) 07/28 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.5%(*1.1%) 07/27 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*1.4%(*1.3%) 07/26 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.2%(*2.2%) 07/26 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous

*1.1%(*2.1%) 07/28 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.1%(*1.7%) 07/26 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru!

*1.1%(*1.2%) 07/23 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.1%(*0.8%) 07/23 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*1.0%(*1.4%) 07/28 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*0.9%(*1.7%) 07/26 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate

*0.9%(*1.1%) 07/28 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.9%(*0.8%) 07/24 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.8%) 07/29 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō

*0.8%(*0.7%) 07/23 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪

*0.7%(*1.3%) 07/25 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!

*0.7%(*0.8%) 07/26 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.5%(*0.6%) 07/29 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
```

07/30/12-08/05/12


```
*8.1%(*8.8%) 08/05 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.4%(*7.1%) 08/04 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.6%(*6.1%) 08/02 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.6%(*6.2%) 08/05 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.8%(--.-%) 08/05 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.5%(*4.6%) 08/02 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.3%(*5.4%) 08/01 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.8%(*2.7%) 08/05 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.6%(*3.0%) 07/30 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.6%(*3.5%) 08/01 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

------------------------------- 

*3.4%(*3.1%) 08/04 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*2.8%(*3.2%) 08/05 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.6%(*1.9%) 08/04 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.5%(*3.6%) 08/05 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.5%(*2.1%) 07/30 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.3%(*2.7%) 08/05 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.3%(*2.3%) 08/05 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.2%(*1.8%) 07/31 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*2.0%(*2.9%) 08/02 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.0%(*2.2%) 08/04 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.9%(*1.9%) 08/05 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.8%(*2.8%) 08/05 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.6%(*2.0%) 08/05 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.6%(*1.2%) 08/05 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous

*1.5%(*1.6%) 08/04 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.4%(*1.4%) 08/02 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.4%(*0.9%) 07/31 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.2%(*1.1%) 08/04 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.2%(*0.9%) 08/04 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.1%(*1.1%) 07/30 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.1%(*1.0%) 08/04 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.1%(*0.7%) 08/01 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!

*0.8%(*0.8%) 08/05 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō

*0.8%(*0.7%) 08/02 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.7%(*1.5%) 08/03 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*0.7%(*0.8%) 07/30 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪

*0.6%(*1.1%) 07/30 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*0.4%(*0.5%) 08/05 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
```

08/06/12-08/12/12


```
13.9%(--.-%) 08/12 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

*8.7%(--.-%) 08/10 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.3%(*7.4%) 08/11 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.2%(--.-%) 08/12 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.1%(*8.1%) 08/12 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.9%(--.-%) 08/10 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*6.6%(*5.6%) 08/12 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.8%(*4.5%) 08/09 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special

*4.1%(*4.8%) 08/12 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.0%(*3.4%) 08/11 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

------------------------------- 

*3.0%(--.-%) 08/09 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.0%(*2.8%) 08/12 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.4%(*2.5%) 08/12 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.3%(*3.8%) 08/12 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.3%(*2.0%) 08/09 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.2%(*2.3%) 08/12 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.9%(*2.6%) 08/11 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.9%(*1.6%) 08/09 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous

*1.8%(*2.2%) 08/07 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.8%(*1.5%) 08/11 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.7%(*1.8%) 08/12 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.6%(*2.0%) 08/11 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.5%(*1.9%) 08/12 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.4%(*2.3%) 08/12 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.3%(*1.1%) 08/11 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.1%(*1.2%) 08/10 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.0%(*1.2%) 08/11 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.0%(*0.7%) 08/10 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*0.8%(*1.4%) 08/07 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.8%(*0.8%) 08/12 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō

*0.8%(*0.4%) 08/12 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.7%(*1.4%) 08/09 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*0.6%(*1.1%) 08/08 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!

*0.6%(*0.6%) 08/06 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*0.5%(*0.7%) 08/06 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪

*0.4%(*0.8%) 08/09 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection
```


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well yah, the arc One Piece anime its in isn't the most popular of the series, still its doing better than the Naruto Shippuden War arc LOL and is still top ratings. I'm shocked how low Naruto Shippuden is in the ratings still, even in the War arc. Looking at this, Best Wishes episodes even beat its ratings which is just odd.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 21, 2012)

08/13/12-08/19/12


```
16.7%(13.9%) 08/19 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.0%(*7.9%) 08/17 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.6%(*8.7%) 08/17 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.5%(*8.2%) 08/19 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.7%(*8.1%) 08/19 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.8%(*8.3%) 08/18 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.9%(*6.6%) 08/19 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.9%(*4.0%) 08/18 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.5%(*4.1%) 08/19 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.0%(*3.0%) 08/19 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

------------------------------- 

*3.7%(*4.8%) 08/16 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.1%(*3.0%) 08/17 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(*1.9%) 08/18 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.7%(*2.4%) 08/19 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.7%(*2.3%) 08/19 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.7%(*1.6%) 08/18 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.7%(--.-%) 08/15 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*2.5%(--.-%) 08/19 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.4%(*1.7%) 08/19 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.4%(--.-%) 08/13 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.3%(*2.2%) 08/19 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*2.1%(--.-%) 08/15 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*2.0%(*1.5%) 08/19 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*2.0%(--.-%) 08/13 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*1.9%(*2.3%) 08/16 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*1.8%(*1.9%) 08/16 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous

*1.7%(*1.8%) 08/14 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.6%(*1.3%) 08/18 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.6%(--.-%) 08/16 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate

*1.6%(--.-%) 08/17 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.5%(--.-%) 08/16 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate

*1.5%(--.-%) 08/16 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru!

*1.4%(*1.8%) 08/18 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.4%(*1.4%) 08/19 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.4%(*1.1%) 08/18 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.4%(*1.0%) 08/18 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.3%(--.-%) 08/13 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.1%(*1.0%) 08/17 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*1.1%(*0.7%) 08/16 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.1%(*0.6%) 08/13 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*1.1%(*0.5%) 08/13 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪

*1.0%(*0.8%) 08/19 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō

*0.8%(*0.8%) 08/14 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*0.7%(*0.8%) 08/19 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.7%(*0.4%) 08/16 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.6%(*0.6%) 08/15 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 29, 2012)

08/20/12-08/26/12


```
11.6%(--.-%) 08/25 (Sat) 9:00pm-11:10pm Fuji TV One Piece Episode of Nami: Kōkaishi no Namida to Nakama no Kizuna
	
11.5%(16.7%) 08/26 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

*8.3%(11.0%) 08/24 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.2%(10.6%) 08/24 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*7.7%(*8.7%) 08/26 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.3%(*7.8%) 08/25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.0%(10.5%) 08/26 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*5.3%(*5.9%) 08/26 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.2%(--.-%) 08/23 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*4.6%(*3.7%) 08/23 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

-------------------------------

*4.5%(*4.9%) 08/25 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.4%(*2.7%) 08/22 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.3%(*4.5%) 08/26 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*3.7%(*2.1%) 08/22 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.0%(*2.4%) 08/20 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*2.6%(*2.0%) 08/20 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.2%(*2.7%) 08/26 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.1%(*2.7%) 08/25 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.1%(*1.9%) 08/23 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.0%(*3.1%) 08/24 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.0%(*1.8%) 08/23 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous

*1.9%(*1.6%) 08/24 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.8%(*2.3%) 08/26 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes

*1.8%(*1.7%) 08/21 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.7%(*2.8%) 08/25 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.7%(*1.0%) 08/26 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō

*1.5%(*2.5%) 08/26 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*1.5%(*2.0%) 08/26 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.5%(*1.5%) 08/23 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate

*1.5%(*1.4%) 08/25 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.5%(*1.3%) 08/20 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.4%(*2.4%) 08/26 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.4%(*1.4%) 08/25 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.4%(*1.1%) 08/24 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*1.3%(*1.6%) 08/23 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru!

*1.2%(--.-%) 08/25 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.1%(*0.8%) 08/21 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.4%) 08/26 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.0%(*1.1%) 08/23 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.0%(*0.7%) 08/19 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.9%(*1.6%) 08/25 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*0.9%(*1.1%) 08/20 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*0.9%(*1.1%) 08/20 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪

*0.8%(*0.6%) 08/22 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!

*0.8%(--.-%) 08/23 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru!

*0.7%(*1.4%) 08/26 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.5%(*0.7%) 08/23 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 6, 2012)

08/27/12-09/02/12


```
19.3%(11.5%) 09/02 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.6%(*7.0%) 09/02 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.2%(*7.3%) 09/01 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.1%(*8.2%) 08/31 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.5%(*8.3%) 08/31 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.8%(*7.7%) 09/02 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.0%(*4.3%) 09/02 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*6.5%(*5.3%) 09/02 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.1%(*4.5%) 09/01 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.7%(**.*%) 09/01 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*4.7%(--.-%) 09/02 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

-------------------------------

*4.3%(*4.4%) 08/29 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.1%(*5.2%) 08/30 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*3.7%(*3.0%) 08/27 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!

*3.5%(*3.7%) 08/29 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.5%(*1.5%) 09/02 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*3.0%(*4.6%) 08/30 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.9%(*2.6%) 08/27 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.9%(*2.2%) 09/02 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.8%(--.-%) 09/02 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.5%(*2.1%) 08/30 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.4%(*2.0%) 08/31 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*1.8%) 09/02 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Heroes (End)

*2.4%(*1.2%) 09/01 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*2.2%(*1.0%) 09/02 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.1%(*1.8%) 08/28 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.9%(*1.9%) 08/31 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.9%(*1.7%) 09/01 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.8%(*2.0%) 08/30 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous

*1.6%(*1.4%) 08/31 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*1.6%(*1.4%) 09/02 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.5%(*1.5%) 08/30 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate

*1.5%(*1.5%) 09/02 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.5%(*1.3%) 08/30 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru!

*1.4%(*1.5%) 08/27 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.4%(*0.7%) 09/01 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.3%(*2.1%) 09/01 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.3%(*1.0%) 08/30 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.0%(*1.4%) 09/01 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.0%(*1.1%) 08/28 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.9%) 08/27 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪

*0.9%(*1.7%) 09/02 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō

*0.9%(*0.9%) 09/01 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*0.9%(*0.5%) 08/30 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.6%(*1.5%) 09/01 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*0.5%(*1.0%) 09/02 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.5%(*0.9%) 08/27 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*0.5%(*0.8%) 08/29 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!
```


----------



## hussamb (Sep 6, 2012)

may i ask the rating of sword art?


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 6, 2012)

hussamb said:


> may i ask the rating of sword art?


Is not broadcasting in mainstream channels possible will never see the ratings.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 6, 2012)

ok, i thought the raiting of it would be so high as every one is talking about it >>>


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 11, 2012)

09/03/12-09/09/12


```
18.2%(19.3%) 09/09 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.6%(10.1%) 09/07 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Special

11.5%(12.6%) 09/09 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.0%(12.2%) 09/08 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

9.5%(*8.8%) 09/09 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.8%(*7.0%) 09/09 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*6.7%(*6.5%) 09/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.1%(**.*%) 09/06 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.0%(*4.3%) 09/05 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.4%(*5.1%) 09/08 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

-------------------------------

*3.7%(*3.7%) 09/03 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (End)

*3.7%(*3.0%) 09/06 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.6%(*3.5%) 09/05 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.1%(*2.8%) 09/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.1%(*2.4%) 09/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes (New)

*3.0%(*2.9%) 09/09 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.9%(*4.7%) 09/09 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.6%(*2.2%) 09/09 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asashi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.3%(*3.5%) 09/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.2%(*2.4%) 09/07 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.1%(*2.9%) 09/03 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*2.1%(*2.5%) 09/06 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.0%(*2.1%) 09/04 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*2.0%(*1.4%) 09/08 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.8%(*2.4%) 09/08 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.8%(*1.6%) 09/09 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.7%(*1.3%) 09/06 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.5%(*1.0%) 09/08 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.5%(*0.5%) 09/05 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!

*1.4%(*1.9%) 09/07 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.3%(*1.8%) 08/06 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous

*1.3%(*1.5%) 09/09 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.3%(*0.9%) 09/08 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.3%(*0.5%) 09/03 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*1.2%(*1.6%) 09/07 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*1.2%(*1.5%) 09/06 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate

*1.2%(*1.0%) 09/03 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪

*1.1%(*1.5%) 09/06 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru!

*1.1%(*1.4%) 09/03 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.1%(*1.3%) 09/08 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.1%(*1.0%) 09/04 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(*0.9%) 09/09 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō

*0.9%(*0.5%) 09/09 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.9%(*1.9%) 09/08 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*0.8%(*0.6%) 09/08 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*0.5%(*0.9%) 09/06 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 20, 2012)

09/10/12-09/16/12


```
16.0%(18.2%) 09/16 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.2%(--.-%) 09/14 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.5%(11.6%) 09/14 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemom

10.3%(11.5%) 09/16 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.2%(10.0%) 09/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.5%(9.5%) 09/16 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*5.1%(*6.8%) 09/16 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.9%(**.*%) 09/15 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*4.9%(*6.7%) 09/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.8%(*6.1%) 09/13 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

-------------------------------

*4.6%(--.-%) 09/10 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! Yume Kira Dream (New)

*3.9%(*5.0%) 09/12 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.7%(*4.4%) 09/15 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*3.7%(*3.0%) 09/16 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*3.4%(*3.6%) 09/12 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.4%(*2.1%) 09/10 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*3.3%(*3.7%) 09/13 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*2.9%(*2.3%) 09/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE

*2.7%(*2.1%) 09/13 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.6%(*3.1%) 09/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.6%(*2.9%) 09/16 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.5%(*2.0%) 09/11 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*2.2%(*2.2%) 09/14 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.0%(*1.1%) 09/15 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.9%(*1.3%) 09/13 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Moyashimon Returns/Natsuyuki Rendezvous (End)

*1.8%(*3.1%) 09/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.7%(*2.6%) 09/16 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.7%(*0.9%) 09/15 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.6%(*1.3%) 09/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.6%(*1.2%) 09/13 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate

*1.6%(*0.8%) 09/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.4%(*1.8%) 09/15 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.4%(*1.1%) 09/10 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.3%(*1.7%) 09/13 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.3%(*1.3%) 09/16 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.3%(*1.1%) 09/11 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.1%) 09/13 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru!

*1.2%(*2.0%) 09/15 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*1.2%(*1.5%) 09/15 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.2%(*1.3%) 09/10 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*1.1%(*1.4%) 09/14 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.0%(*1.8%) 09/16 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*0.9%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪

*0.7%(*1.2%) 09/14 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*0.7%(*0.5%) 09/13 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection

*0.4%(*1.5%) 09/12 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!

*0.4%(*0.9%) 09/16 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.3%(*1.0%) 09/16 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 25, 2012)

09/17/12-09/23/12


```
18.0%(16.0%) 09/23 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.6%(10.3%) 09/23 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.3%(*7.5%) 09/23 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.9%(*8.2%) 09/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.2%(*3.7%) 09/22 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*5.7%(*4.9%) 09/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.2%(*4.8%) 09/20 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.2%(*5.1%) 09/23 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.7%(*3.9%) 09/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.3%(*4.9%) 09/22 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

-------------------------------

*4.2%(*3.3%) 09/20 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.7%(*3.4%) 09/19 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.5%(*2.6%) 09/23 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.4%(*3.7%) 09/23 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.8%(*2.2%) 09/21 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*1.7%) 09/23 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.2%(*2.6%) 09/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.2%(*1.0%) 09/23 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.1%(*2.7%) 09/20 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance 

*2.1%(*1.8%) 09/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*2.0%(*2.5%) 09/18 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.9%(*1.3%) 09/23 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman

*1.7%(*1.4%) 09/17 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.7%(*0.7%) 09/21 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku

*1.6%(*1.7%) 09/22 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.6%(*1.6%) 09/22 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.6%(*1.1%) 09/21 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO

*1.5%(*4.6%) 09/17 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! Yume Kira Dream

*1.4%(*2.9%) 09/23 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Gundam AGE (End)

*1.4%(*2.0%) 09/22 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.3%(*1.6%) 09/20 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate

*1.3%(*1.6%) 09/22 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.3%(*1.4%) 09/22 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.3%(*1.3%) 09/18 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun)

*1.0%(*3.4%) 09/17 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal

*1.0%(*1.3%) 09/20 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.0%(*0.4%) 09/19 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga!

*0.9%(*1.3%) 09/20 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru!

*0.9%(*1.2%) 09/17 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi

*0.8%(*1.2%) 09/22 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*0.8%(*0.9%) 09/17 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Yuruyuri♪♪ (End)

*0.8%(*0.3%) 09/23 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō

*0.7%(*1.2%) 09/22 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi

*0.7%(*0.4%) 09/23 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.5%(*0.7%) 09/20 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 2, 2012)

09/24/12-09/30/12


```
20.1%(18.0%) 09/30 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.9%(12.6%) 09/30 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.7%(*8.9%) 09/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.8%(*9.3%) 09/30 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*5.7%(*5.7%) 09/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.6%(*5.2%) 09/27 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.4%(*5.2%) 09/30 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.3%(*6.2%) 09/29 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.3%(*3.5%) 09/30 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.8%(*4.2%) 09/27 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

-------------------------------

*3.5%(*1.5%) 09/24 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! Yume Kira Dream

*3.1%(*2.8%) 09/28 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.0%(*2.2%) 09/30 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.6%(*2.1%) 09/30 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*2.5%(*2.1%) 09/27 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Sket Dance (End)

*2.5%(*1.0%) 09/24 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal (End)

*2.2%(*3.4%) 09/30 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.1%(*2.4%) 09/30 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.1%(*0.7%) 09/28 (Sat) 6:00am-6:30am TV Asahi Area no Kishi (End)

*2.0%(*1.6%) 09/29 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.9%(*1.4%) 09/29 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.8%(*1.3%) 09/27 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate (End)

*1.7%(*2.2%) 09/30 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.7%(*1.9%) 09/30 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman (End)

*1.7%(--.-%) 09/24 (Mon) 2:29am-4:00am NTV Death Note Relight 2 (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.7%) 09/24 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.4%(*1.0%) 09/27 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.4%(*0.9%) 09/27 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! (End)

*1.3%(*1.3%) 09/29 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.3%(*1.3%) 09/29 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.2%(*2.0%) 09/25 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.2%(*1.6%) 09/28 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS EUREKA SEVEN AO (End)

*1.2%(*0.8%) 09/29 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*0.9%(*1.7%) 09/28 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Joshiraku (End)

*0.9%(*1.6%) 09/29 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*0.9%(*0.9%) 09/24 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi (End)

*0.8%(--.-%) 09/25 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori (New)

*0.8%(*1.3%) 09/25 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou (Rerun) (End)

*0.6%(*1.0%) 09/26 (Wed) 1:50am-2:20am TV Tokyo Binbogami ga! (End)

*0.6%(*0.7%) 09/30 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.5%(*0.8%) 09/30 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Oda Nobuna no Yabō (End)

*0.5%(--.-%) 09/24 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Kamisama Kiss (New)

*0.3%(*0.5%) 09/27 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Sengoku Collection (End)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 10, 2012)

10/01/12-10/07/12


```
16.0%(20.1%) 10/07 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.5%(12.9%) 10/07 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.0%(*8.8%) 10/07 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.4%(*9.7%) 10/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.1%(*5.7%) 10/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.4%(*4.3%) 10/06 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*5.1%(*5.6%) 10/04 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*4.7%(--.-%) 10/03 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.9%(--.-%) 10/03 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.9%(*4.3%) 10/07 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

-------------------------------

*3.8%(*3.8%) 10/04 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.8%(--.-%)10/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic (New)

*3.6%(*5.4%) 10/07 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*3.1%(--.-%) 10/04 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’ Enchō-sen (New)

*2.7%(*3.1%) 10/05 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*3.0%) 10/07 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.4%(*2.6%) 10/07 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*2.3%(--.-%) 10/07 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman eS (New)

*2.1%(*2.1%) 10/07 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.0%(*2.2%) 10/07 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.0%(*1.7%) 10/07 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.0%(--.-%) 10/02 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Chō Soku Henkei Gyrozetter (New)

*2.0%(--.-%) 10/05 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS K (New)

*1.9%(*1.4%) 10/04 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.9%(*1.3%) 10/06 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.7%(*1.2%) 10/02 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm  TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.6%(*1.6%) 10/01 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.6%(--.-%) 10/05 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Zetsuen no Tempest (New)

*1.4%(--.-%) 10/04 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb (New)

*1.3%(*2.0%) 10/06 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.1%(*1.9%) 10/06 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.0%(*1.2%) 10/06 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.0%(*0.9%) 10/06 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.0%(*0.5%) 10/01 (Mon) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Kamisama Kiss

*1.0%(--.-%) 10/01 (Mon) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun (New)

*1.0%(--.-%) 10/04 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Busou Shinki (New)

*0.9%(--.-%) 10/07 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal II (New)

*0.9%(--.-%) 10/03 (Wed) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Hayate no Gotoku! Can't Take My Eyes Off You (New)

*0.8%(*0.8%) 10/02 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori

*0.8%(*0.6%) 10/07 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.8%(--.-%) 10/07 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Ixion Saga DT (New)

*0.6%(*1.3%) 10/06 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream
```


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 16, 2012)

10/08/12-10/14/12


```
20.5%(16.0%) 10/14 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.8%(10.5%) 10/14 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.8%(*8.0%) 10/14 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.1%(*6.4%) 10/13 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.0%(*6.1%) 10/14 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.6%(*3.6%) 10/14 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.3%(*5.1%) 10/11 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*4.3%(*3.8%) 10/11 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.1%(*4.7%) 10/10 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.7%(**.*%) 10/13 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

-------------------------------

*3.6%(*3.1%) 10/11 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’ Enchō-sen

*3.3%(*3.8%) 10/14 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

*3.1%(*3.9%) 10/10 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*2.8%(*2.7%) 10/12 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(--.-%) 10/08 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! Yume Kira Dream

*2.7%(--.-%) 10/11 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes (New)

*2.6%(*2.4%) 10/14 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.5%(*3.9%) 10/14 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.1%(*2.0%) 10/14 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.1%(*2.0%) 10/14 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*2.1%(*1.0%) 10/13 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*2.0%(*2.3%) 10/14 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman eS

*2.0%(*1.9%) 10/13 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*1.9%(*2.4%) 10/14 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.9%(*2.1%) 10/14 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.9%(*2.0%) 10/12 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS K

*1.8%(*1.4%) 10/11 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb

*1.7%(*1.9%) 10/11 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.7%(*1.3%) 10/13 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.7%(--.-%) 10/08 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Aikatsu! (New)

*1.6%(*1.0%) 10/11 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Busou Shinki

*1.6%(*1.0%) 10/13 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*1.5%(*1.1%) 10/13 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.3%(*2.0%) 10/09 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Chō Soku Henkei Gyrozetter

*1.3%(*1.7%) 10/09 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm  TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.3%(*1.6%) 10/12 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Zetsuen no Tempest

*1.3%(*0.9%) 10/14 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal II

*1.3%(*0.6%) 10/13 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.0%(*1.6%) 10/08 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.0%(*0.8%) 10/09 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori

*0.8%(*1.0%) 10/08 (Mon) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Kamisama Kiss

*0.7%(*0.8%) 10/14 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Ixion Saga DT

*0.6%(*1.0%) 10/08 (Mon) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun

*0.6%(*0.8%) 10/14 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*0.6%(--.-%) 10/10 (Wed) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Medaka Box Abnormal (New)

*0.3%(*0.9%) 10/10 (Wed) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Hayate no Gotoku! Can't Take My Eyes Off You
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 23, 2012)

10/15/12-10/21/12


```
19.0%(20.5%) 10/21 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.0%(12.8%) 10/21 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.7%(--.-%) 10/19 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemom

10.1%(--.-%) 10/19 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.6%(*8.1%) 10/20 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.1%(*8.8%) 10/21 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*5.9%(*5.6%) 10/21 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.9%(*6.0%) 10/21 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.7%(*4.1%) 10/17 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.4%(*5.3%) 10/18 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*4.4%(--.-%) 10/20 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

-------------------------------

*4.0%(*2.5%) 10/21 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.8%(*3.3%) 10/21 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

*3.8%(*3.1%) 10/17 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.5%(*2.8%) 10/15 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! Yume Kira Dream

*3.5%(*2.6%) 10/21 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.4%(*4.3%) 10/18 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*3.6%) 10/18 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’ Enchō-sen

*2.7%(*1.9%) 10/21 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*2.5%(*1.7%) 10/20 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*2.2%(*2.0%) 10/20 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am NHK Ginga e Kickoff!!

*2.1%(*1.9%) 10/21 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*2.1%(*1.7%) 10/15 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Aikatsu!

*1.8%(*2.7%) 10/18 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*1.8%(*2.1%) 10/21 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.8%(*2.1%) 10/20 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen

*1.8%(*1.9%) 10/19 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS K

*1.7%(*2.1%) 10/21 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*1.7%(*1.8%) 10/18 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am TBS Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb

*1.7%(*1.7%) 10/18 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*1.7%(*1.5%) 10/20 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*1.6%(*2.8%) 10/19 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.6%(*1.3%) 10/16 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm  TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.5%(*1.3%) 10/21 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal II

*1.4%(*1.6%) 10/18 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Busou Shinki

*1.3%(*1.3%) 10/16 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Chō Soku Henkei Gyrozetter

*1.3%(*1.3%) 10/19 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Zetsuen no Tempest

*1.2%(*2.0%) 10/21 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman eS

*1.2%(*1.0%) 10/15 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.2%(*1.0%) 10/16 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori

*1.2%(*0.6%) 10/21 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse

*1.1%(*1.3%) 10/20 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.1%(*0.7%) 10/21 (Sun) 1:05am-1:35am TV Tokyo Ixion Saga DT

*1.0%(*0.3%) 10/17 (Wed) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Hayate no Gotoku! Can't Take My Eyes Off You

*0.9%(*0.6%) 10/17 (Wed) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Medaka Box Abnormal

*0.8%(*0.8%) 10/15 (Mon) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Kamisama Kiss

*0.8%(*0.6%) 10/15 (Mon) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun

*0.7%(*1.6%) 10/20 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 31, 2012)

10/22/12-10/28/12


```
18.7%(19.0%) 10/28 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.8%(13.0%) 10/28 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.2%(10.7%) 10/26 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemom

11.1%(10.1%) 10/26 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.8%(*9.6%) 10/27 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.5%(*9.1%) 10/28 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.7%(*5.9%) 10/28 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.6%(*5.9%) 10/28 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.3%(*4.4%) 10/25 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.1%(*3.8%) 10/28 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

-------------------------------

*4.5%(*4.4%) 10/28 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*3.9%(*3.2%) 10/25 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama’ Enchō-sen (End)

*3.5%(*3.4%) 10/25 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.4%(*4.7%) 10/24 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.4%(*4.0%) 10/28 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.3%(*3.8%) 10/24 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danbōru Senki W

*3.0%(*3.5%) 10/22 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! Yume Kira Dream

*2.9%(*3.5%) 10/28 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.6%(*1.7%) 10/28 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.4%(*1.7%) 10/25 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Polar Bear's Caf?

*2.4%(*1.6%) 10/26 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.2%(*1.7%) 10/27 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco—!

*2.1%(*2.7%) 10/28 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*2.0%(*2.1%) 10/22 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo Aikatsu!

*2.0% (*2.1%) 10/28 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.9%(*1.8%) 10/28 (Sun) 8:30am-8:45am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade Zero-G

*1.5%(*2.5%) 10/27 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Tottoko Hamtaro Dechu

*1.5%(*1.2%) 10/28 (Sun) 8:45am-9:00am TV Tokyo Cross Fight B-Daman eS

*1.5%(*1.3%) 10/23 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Chō Soku Henkei Gyrozetter

*1.5%(*1.2%) 10/22 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Gon

*1.5%(*1.1%) 10/27 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Pretty Rhythm Aurora Dream

*1.4%(*1.8%) 10/25 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*1.4%(*1.6%) 10/23 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm  TV Tokyo Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden

*1.2%(*1.2%) 10/23 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori

*1.0%(*0.7%) 10/27 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL

*0.9%(*1.8%) 10/27 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2012)

10/29/12-11/04/12 (Incomplete)


```
20.2%(18.7%) 11/04 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.7%(13.8%) 11/04 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

13.2%(--.-%) 11/02 (Fri) 9:00pm-10:54pm NTV Lupin III: Tōhō Kenbunroku ~Another Page~ (Special)

12.1%(11.2%) 11/02 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemom

*8.4%(*9.8%) 11/03 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.7%(*9.5%) 11/04 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*4.7%(*3.4%) 10/31 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*4.7%(*4.5%) 11/03 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.6%(**.*%) 11/01 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.6%(**.*%) 11/03 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

-------------------------------

*4.5%(*6.7%) 11/04 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.0%(*5.1%) 11/04 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

*3.7%(*2.4%) 11/02 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.6%(*3.4%) 11/04 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.5%(*2.6%) 11/04 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*1.8%(*2.9%) 11/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*1.6%(*2.1%) 11/04 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.5%(*1.4%) 11/01 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*1.3%(*2.0%) 11/04 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.0%(*1.2%) 10/30 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 13, 2012)

11/05/12-11/11/12 (Incomplete)


```
21.3%(20.2%) 11/11 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.3%(13.7%) 11/11 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.8%(--.-%) 11/09 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.4%(12.1%) 11/09 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemom

*9.6%(*6.7%) 11/11 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.3%(*8.4%) 11/10 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.5%(*4.7%) 11/10 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*6.5%(*4.5%) 11/11 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.3%(--.-%) 11/11 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.1%(--.-%) 11/08 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

-------------------------------

*4.8%(*4.0%) 11/11 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

*3.5%(*3.6%) 11/11 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.0%(*4.7%) 11/04 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*2.9%(*2.5%) 11/11 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.8%(*3.7%) 11/09 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(*1.8%) 11/11 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*1.8%(*1.5%) 11/08 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*1.8%(*1.0%) 11/06 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori

*1.7%(*1.6%) 11/11 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.6%(*1.3%) 11/11 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

-------------------------------

12.8%(--.-%) 11/09 (Fri) 9:00pm-10:54pm NTV Evangelion: 1.0 You Are (Not) Alone
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 20, 2012)

11/12/12-11/18/12 (Incomplete)


```
18.0%(21.3%) 11/18 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.9%(13.3%) 11/18 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.4%(10.4%) 11/16 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemom

10.2%(*9.3%) 11/17 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.2%(*9.6%) 11/18 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.6%(10.8%) 11/16 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*6.7%(*6.5%) 11/18 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*6.5%(*5.3%) 11/18 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.8%(*5.1%) 11/15 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.6%(**.*%) 11/17 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

-------------------------------

*4.0%(*6.5%) 11/17 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.0%(*4.8%) 11/18 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

*4.1%(*3.0%) 11/14 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.8%(*3.5%) 11/18 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.5%(*2.6%) 11/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.0%(*2.8%) 11/16 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*2.9%) 11/18 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*2.1%(*1.8%) 11/15 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*2.1%(*1.6%) 11/18 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.5%(*1.7%) 11/18 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*0.7%(*1.8%) 11/13 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 27, 2012)

11/19/12-11/25/12 (Incomplete)


```
19.4%(18.0%) 11/25 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

14.6%(11.9%) 11/25 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.7%(10.2%) 11/24 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.5%(*9.6%) 11/23 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.9%(10.4%) 11/23 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemom

*9.2%(10.2%) 11/25 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.6%(*6.7%) 11/25 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.3%(*4.0%) 11/24 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*5.1%(*6.5%) 11/25 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.2%(*5.8%) 11/22 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

-------------------------------

*4.1%(*4.1%) 11/21 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.8%(*3.0%) 11/23 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.9%(*4.0%) 11/25 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

*2.5%(*3.5%) 11/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.5%(*1.8%) 11/22 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*1.7%(*2.4%) 11/25 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*1.2%(*2.1%) 11/25 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.2%(*1.5%) 11/25 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*0.7%(*0.7%) 11/20 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori
```


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 4, 2012)

11/26/12-12/02/12 (Incomplete)


```
19.1%(19.4%) 12/02 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.4%(10.5%) 11/30 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.9%(14.6%) 12/02 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.2%(*9.9%) 11/30 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemom

10.6%(*9.2%) 12/02 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.1%(10.7%) 12/01 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*6.6%) 12/02 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.3%(*5.3%) 12/01 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.7%(*5.1%) 12/02 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.5%(*4.2%) 11/29 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

-------------------------------

*3.9%(--.-%) 12/02 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.7%(*2.5%) 12/02 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*3.1%(*4.1%) 11/28 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.1%(*3.8%) 11/30 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.0%(*1.7%) 12/02 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*1.9%(*1.2%) 12/02 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.7%(*1.2%) 12/02 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.6%(*2.5%) 11/29 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*0.6%(*0.7%) 11/27 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori
```
Last 2-3 post


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 12, 2012)

UPDATE (07/23/12-10/28/12)
12/03/12-12/09/12 (Incomplete)


```
19.7%(19.1%) 12/09 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.9%(11.9%) 12/09 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.4%(*9.1%) 12/08 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.4%(11.2%) 12/07 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemom

10.3%(13.4%) 12/07 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.4%(10.6%) 12/09 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*5.4%(*4.5%) 11/06 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.3%(*7.2%) 12/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.1%(*4.7%) 12/09 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.5%(**.*%) 12/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

-------------------------------

*4.3%(*5.3%) 12/08 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*3.7%(*3.9%) 12/09 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.9%(*2.7%) 12/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.7%(*3.1%) 12/07 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.3%(*3.1%) 12/05 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*1.9%(*1.6%) 12/06 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*1.6%(*2.0%) 12/09 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*1.4%(*1.9%) 12/09 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.2%(*1.7%) 12/09 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.2%(*0.6%) 12/04 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori
```
Soon


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 19, 2012)

12/10/12-12/16/12 (of course is Incomplete)


```
14.2%(--.-%) 12/15 (Sun) 9:00pm-11:10pm Fuji TV One Piece Episode of Luffy: Hand Island no Bōken (special)

11.6%(11.4%) 12/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.4%(*8.4%) 12/16 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.8%(*4.3%) 12/15 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*5.8%(*5.3%) 12/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.4%(*5.4%) 12/13 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*5.2%(*5.1%) 12/16 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*4.0%(**.*%) 12/13 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.6%(**.*%) 12/15 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.5%(*4.5%) 12/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

-------------------------------

*3.4%(*2.7%) 12/14 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.3%(*3.3%) 12/12 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*3.0%(*3.7%) 12/16 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.4%(*2.9%) 12/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.0%(*1.9%) 12/13 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*1.4%(*1.6%) 12/16 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington

*1.3%(*1.4%) 12/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.3%(*1.2%) 12/11 (Tue) 3:10am-3:40am TV Asahi Shin Sekai Yori

*1.3%(*1.2%) 12/16 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega
```
Next week will be the.............


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 27, 2012)

12/17/12-12/23/12


```
15.8%(--.-%) 12/23 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

10.2%(--.-%) 12/23 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.9%(*9.4%) 12/23 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.4%(11.6%) 12/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.1%(*5.8%) 12/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*5.5%(*5.2%) 12/23 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Pretty Cure!

*5.3%(*6.8%) 12/22 (Sat) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.3%(*5.4%) 12/20 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*3.9%(--.-%) 12/22 (Sat) 9:00am-9:20am ETV Curious George TV

*3.8%(*3.6%) 12/22 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*3.8%(*3.0%) 12/23 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

-------------------------------

*3.3%(*3.4%) 12/21 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.3%(*3.3%) 12/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*2.9%(*2.4%) 12/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*2.0%(*2.0%) 12/20 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Psycho-Pass/Robotics;Notes

*2.0%(*1.3%) 12/23 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.7%(*1.4%) 12/23 (Sun) 6:15am-6:15am Fuji TV Go! Go! Chuggington	

*1.5%(*1.3%) 12/23 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega
```
*Sorry folks, this will be the last all I can say good-bye and Merry Christmas*


----------



## x The Dangerous x (Jan 9, 2013)

where's the Ratings for last week ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2013)

Well since Hivt82 won't be doing them anymore I guess I'm picking it up.

12/24/12-12/30/12



```
10.9%(15.8%) 12/30 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

*9.1%(10.2%) 12/30 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*5.5%(*7.4%) 12/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*3.1%(--.-%) 12/24 (Mon) 9:00am-9:58am ETV Thomas & Friends Christmas Special

*2.6%(*3.8%) 12/29 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

*2.5%(*3.3%) 12/26 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*2.5%(--.-%) 12/29 (Sat) 9:00am-9:20am ETV Shaun the Sheep

*2.3%(--.-%) 12/26 (Wed) 7:27pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Danball Senki W

*2.0%(--.-%) 12/29 (Sat) 5:30pm-5:55pm ETV Bakuman. 3

*1.8%(--.-%) 12/29 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Kira☆Deco!

-------------------------------

*5.1%(--.-%) 12/28 (Sun) 12:20am-2:07am TBS FMA: Conqueror of Shamballa

*2.7%(--.-%) 12/24 (Mon) 11:50pm-2:12am TBS K-ON! The Movie


[B]*One Piece and Toriko did not air due to the holidays which is of course responsible for the low overall ratings as well[/B]
```


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2013)

01/01/13-01/06/13 


```
[SIZE="2"]19.6%(10.9%) 01/06 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.1%(*9.1%) 01/06 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.6%(*4.4%) 01/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(--.-%) 01/06 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*5.0%(--.-%) 01/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.3%(--.-%) 01/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic

*4.2%(--.-%) 01/05 (Mon) 6:00pm-9:00pm TV Asahi Doraemom Special

*3.3%(--.-%) 01/06 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Precure!

*3.3%(--.-%) 01/06 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.8%(--.-%) 01/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Folktales From Japan

-------------------------------

*2.2%(*2.5%) 01/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven GO 2: Chrono Stone

*2.1%(--.-%) 01/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.9%(--.-%) 01/06 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*1.9%(--.-%) 01/06 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega
[/SIZE]
```


----------



## x The Dangerous x (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you very much

So you will post the list every week ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll make an effort to.


----------



## 8 (Jan 9, 2013)

how are naruto sd tv ratings compared to naruto shippuden? does anyone know?


----------



## Jamibu (Jan 9, 2013)

8 said:


> how are naruto sd tv ratings compared to naruto shippuden? does anyone know?



Naruto SD ratings are posted on the  thread on Konoha TV section. Of course, Naruto Shippuuden ratings are higher than Naruto SD ratings.


----------



## x The Dangerous x (Jan 15, 2013)

hello ?

any one here ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 23, 2013)

01/14/13-01/20/13


```
[size=2]19.3%(16.6%) 01/20 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.3%(*9.6%) 01/20 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.0%(--.-%) 01/18 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemom

11.0%(11.7%) 01/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

10.1%(--.-%) 01/18 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*7.5%(*7.9%) 01/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*5.1%(--.-%) 01/20 (Sun) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*5.0%(*5.0%) 01/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Precure!

*4.8%(*5.4%) 01/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.7%(--.-%) 01/17 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*4.7%(--.-%) 01/19 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV

-------------------------------

*4.1%(*4.3%) 01/20 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*2.1%(*2.5%) 01/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*1.9%(*1.9%) 01/20 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.5%(*1.3%) 01/20 (Sun) 01:53am-02:23am NTV Chihayafuru

*1.1%(*1.1%) 01/20 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega[/size]
```


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 5, 2013)

1/21/13-1/27/13


```
[SIZE="2"]17.5%(19.3%) 01/27 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.3%(11.0%) 01/25 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemom

11.2%(12.3%) 01/27 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.9%(10.1%) 01/25 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.4%(11.0%) 01/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.1%(*7.5%) 01/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*5.3%(*5.0%) 01/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Smile Precure! Final Episode

*5.0%(*4.8%) 01/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Toriko

*4.9%(*5.1%) 01/27 (Sun) 9:55am-10:25am Fuji TV One Piece Special Edition

*4.7%(--.-%) 01/24 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 2

*4.4%(--.-%) 01/26 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Soreikei! Anpanman

-------------------------------

*3.7%(*4.1%) 01/27 (Sun) 10:55am-11:25am NTV Hunter ? Hunter

*3.1%(*2.1%) 01/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Uchū Kyōdai

*1.9%(*1.9%) 01/27 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Sword Eyes

*1.8%(*1.1%) 01/27 (Sun) 6:30am-7:00am TV Asahi Saint Seiya Omega

*1.6%(*1.5%) 01/27 (Sun) 01:53am-02:23am NTV Chihayafuru[/SIZE]
```


----------



## x The Dangerous x (Feb 7, 2013)

Is there a list for last week?


----------



## x The Dangerous x (Feb 12, 2013)

where are you ?

i'm waiting 2 weeks ago 


If you will not put the list
told us how get the list


----------



## Platypus (Oct 22, 2017)

Time to revive this place. 


(page is updated every Wednesday; there's also a backlog for 2015-2017 ratings from what I can tell at first glance)

I'll try update this thread every Wednesday with the top 10 TV ratings for the preceding week (Monday-Sunday), basically like the ToCs in the WSJ Discussion thread. Little effort required and at least a handful of people might find this info useful so why not.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Platypus -- 10/16-10/22/2017 (Oct 25, 2017)

13.3% サザエさん Sazae-san
11.4% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*7.3% ドラえもん Doraemon
*7.0% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*6.6% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*5.6% ワンピース One Piece
*5.3% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*5.0% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.6% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokemon Sun & Moon
*3.6% アニメひつじのショーン	Shaun the Sheep


----------



## Platypus -- 10/23-10/29/2017 (Nov 1, 2017)

11.2% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*7.8% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*7.8% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*7.2% ドラえもん Doraemon
*6.0% ワンピース One Piece
*5.1% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.8% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.8% キラキラ・プリキュアアラモード Kirakira☆Precure À La Mode
*3.7% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokemon Sun & Moon
*3.0% アニメひつじのショーン	Shaun the Sheep


----------



## Pierro (Nov 2, 2017)

Is it possible to find the ratings for shows that didn't make it in top 10?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 2, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Is it possible to find the ratings for shows that didn't make it in top 10?


@tkROUT might know.


----------



## Platypus -- 10/30-11/5/2017 (Nov 8, 2017)

14.3% サザエさん Sazae-san
10.3% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*9.0% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*8.5% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*8.1% ドラえもん Doraemon
*6.1% ワンピース One Piece
*5.3% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.8% アニメおじゃる丸スペシャル	Ojarumaru Special
*4.6% 忍たま乱太郎２５年スペシャル Nintama Rantarou 25 Year Anniversary Special
*4.6% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 11/6-11/12/2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

12.4% サザエさん Sazae-san
10.4% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.7% ドラえもん Doraemon
*8.5% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*7.3% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*6.6% ワンピース One Piece
*5.0% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.3% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.3% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.3% キラキラ・プリキュアアラモード Kirakira☆Precure À La Mode


----------



## Platypus -- 11/13-11/19/2017 (Nov 22, 2017)

11.7% サザエさん Sazae-san
*8.8% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.3% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*7.8% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*7.3% ドラえもん Doraemon
*6.4% ワンピース One Piece
*5.2% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.1% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.8% アニメひつじのショーン Shaun the Sheep
*3.6% アニメひつじのショーン Shaun the Sheep

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus -- 11/20-11/26/2017 (Nov 29, 2017)

12.6% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.6% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.7% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*7.9% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*7.8% ドラえもん Doraemon
*6.4% ワンピース One Piece
*4.9% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.2% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.9% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.6% キラキラ・プリキュアアラモード Kirakira☆Precure À La Mode

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus -- 11/27-12/3/2017 (Dec 6, 2017)

13.1% サザエさん Sazae-san
10.2% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*9.5% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*7.6% ドラえもん Doraemon
*7.5% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*5.9% ワンピース One Piece
*5.1% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*4.7% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*4.6% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*3.7% スナックワールド The Snack World


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2017)

talk about a drop for DBS. More proof no one likes ribranne and her carebear crew except tumblrgoons.


----------



## Platypus -- 12/4-12/10/2017 (Dec 13, 2017)

13.3% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.6% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*9.0% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*6.7% ワンピース One Piece
*4.5% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*4.5% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.3% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.3% アニメひつじのショーン Shaun the Sheep
*3.2% スナックワールド The Snack World
*3.1% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 13, 2017)

Out of all these, I only watch Dragon Ball Super. Glad it's doing ok.


----------



## Platypus -- 12/11-12/17/2017 (Dec 20, 2017)

13.1% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.9% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.0% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*6.2% ワンピース One Piece
*4.7% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*4.6% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*3.5% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.2% キラキラ・プリキュアアラモード Kirakira☆Precure À La Mode
*3.0% アニメひつじのショーン Shaun the Sheep
*2.8% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George


----------



## Platypus -- 12/18-12/24/2017 (Dec 27, 2017)

12.4% サザエさん Sazae-san
10.1% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*7.5% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*5.0% ワンピース One Piece
*4.4% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*4.2% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*4.0% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*3.4% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George
*3.4% アニメひつじのショーン Shaun the Sheep
*3.1% スナックワールド The Snack World


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *4.0% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Weiss said:


>


yikes! I blame skyscraper bootleg janeba. Toei/Toriyama should have came up with better ideas for some of the universes they showed in this tourney.


----------



## NexusPrime (Dec 27, 2017)

> *4.0% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super


Ok.
Is it the worst rating of Super?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 27, 2017)

NexusPrime said:


> Ok.
> Is it the worst rating of Super?


Second worst. The two episode special had a lower rating.

From Kanzenshuu:



> Episode 1 - TV 7.9% (4th) - DVR 43.3 (6th)
> Episode 2 - TV 5.6% (7th) - DVR 83.4 (2nd)
> Episode 3 - TV 7.0% (5th) - DVR 94.2 (2nd)
> Episode 4 - TV 6.3% (7th) - DVR 75.8 (3rd)
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow! Double ep special doing that bad must mean japan doesn't care about Jiren. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2017)

I read that Jiren figures sell pretty badly, especially for someone who is Gokus main rival/strongest/got a special etc.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I read that Jiren figures sell pretty badly, especially for someone who is Gokus main rival/strongest/got a special etc.


Well he has 0 personality and hasn't really displayed anything interesting besides just being unstoppable so I'm not surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 27, 2017)

I can't believe Pokemon S&M has been getting better ratings than DBS.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wow! Double ep special doing that bad must mean japan doesn't care about Jiren. lol


One Piece usually airs right after DBS on Sunday mornings. The DBS special broadcast meant that there wasn't a OP episode that day resulting in less people tuning in. Same happened with the Naruto vs. Sasuke special. Which had a lower rating than average Shippuden episodes, despite the promotion it had received and simply being better episodes, because it replaced Pokémon.

I think there's another fairly popular show that airs on Sunday mornings on the same channel as DBS and OP, but I forgot which one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Dec 27, 2017)

Didn't know Shaun the sheep made it that far overseas, glad it's doing decently


----------



## Jikuu (Dec 28, 2017)

What's DVR?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 28, 2017)

Jikuu said:


> What's DVR?


Digital Video Recording

IIRC the percentage represents the amount of recordings of the episode in proportion to the number of recordings of that week's most recorded show

I think


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 30, 2017)

Updating some stuff from Oct 2017.

10/2～10/8
Tuesday (03/10/17)
Idol time Pripara  *0.7
Black Clover *0.8

Thursday (05/10/17)
Pokemon S & M *3.4
Snack World *2.2

10/09~10/15
Idol time Pripara  *0.5
Black Clover *1.0
Pokemon S & M *3.5
Snack World *2.1


Platypus said:


> 13.3% サザエさん Sazae-san
> 11.4% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *7.3% ドラえもん Doraemon
> *7.0% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
> ...


10/16~10/22
Idol time Pripara  *0.7
Black Clover *0.9
Pokemon S & M *3.6
Snack World *2.8


Platypus said:


> 11.2% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *7.8% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
> *7.8% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
> *7.2% ドラえもん Doraemon
> ...


10/23~10/29
Idol time Pripara  *0.5
Black Clover *0.6
Pokemon S & M *3.7
Snack World *2.8



Platypus said:


> 14.3% サザエさん Sazae-san
> 10.3% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *9.0% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
> *8.5% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
> ...


10/30~11/5
Idol time Pripara  *0.5
Black Clover *0.3
Pokemon S & M *3.3
Snack World *2.6



Platypus said:


> 12.4% サザエさん Sazae-san
> 10.4% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *8.7% ドラえもん Doraemon
> *8.5% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
> ...


11/6~11/12
Idol time Pripara  *0.2
Black Clover *0.7
Pokemon S & M *4.3
Snack World *2.7



Platypus said:


> 11.7% サザエさん Sazae-san
> *8.8% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *8.3% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
> *7.8% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
> ...


11/13~11/19
Idol time Pripara  *0.5
Black Clover *1.1
Pokemon S & M *4.1
Snack World *3.3



Platypus said:


> 12.6% サザエさん Sazae-san
> *9.6% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *8.7% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
> *7.9% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
> ...


11/20～11/26
Idol time Pripara  *0.7
Black Clover *0.7
Pokemon S & M *3.9
Snack World *2.3



Platypus said:


> 13.1% サザエさん Sazae-san
> 10.2% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *9.5% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
> *7.6% ドラえもん Doraemon
> ...


11/27~12/3
Idol time Pripara  *0.5
Black Clover *0.9
Pokemon S & M *4.7
Snack World *3.7

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pierro (Dec 30, 2017)

*@tkROUT *Any idea how's Boruto faring?


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 30, 2017)

Pierro said:


> *@tkROUT *Any idea how's Boruto faring?


Boruto airs at 17:55 Wednesday. But that rating not available. 
Boruto re-runs at 07:00 AM on Saturday morning and gets somewhere between 0.3 to 0.8 on average. Nothing really to read into these re-run numbers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pierro (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks

Also regarding Black Clover's ratings, are they below average based on the timeslot it has or is it ok? It looks like it's doing a little bit better than Idol time Pripara but that show's been running longer than BC.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 30, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Thanks
> 
> Also regarding Black Clover's ratings, are they below average based on the timeslot it has or is it ok? It looks like it's doing a little bit better than Idol time Pripara but that show's been running longer than BC.



Lego Friends(?) ran at that time. Its rating was from 0.3 (min) to 1.3 (max) [in June to Sep]

Pripara (5:55 PM) & Lego (6:25PM) respectively,

August ratings, 
Aug 1 (0.5 & 1.0)
Aug 8 (0.6 & 1.3)
Aug 15 (0.6 & 0.7)
Aug 22 (0.4 & 0.7)
Aug 29 (0.4 & 0.7)

September ratings,
Sep-5- (0.4 & 0.6)
Sep-12- (0.3 & 0.7)
Sep-19- (0.7 & 0.9)
Sep-26 (0.7 & 1.0)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2018)

what was Dragonball Super ratings for ep 122 ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 11, 2018)

Weiss said:


> what was Dragonball Super ratings for ep 122 ?


They're not out yet.
I'm still waiting for DBS as well and Pokemon SM.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2018)

how can they not be out yet ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 12, 2018)

Thats what LordPerucho said.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2018)

he is not a 100% trustwortthy source

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 12, 2018)

Ah alright.
I thought he was. My apologies then.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 14, 2018)

Platypus said:


> 13.3% サザエさん Sazae-san
> *9.6% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *9.0% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
> *6.7% ワンピース One Piece
> ...


12/4～12/10
Idol time Pripara *0.5
Black Clover *1.0
Pokemon S & M *4.3
Snack World *3.2

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jikuu (Jan 16, 2018)

DBS 122 : 4.2%

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 16, 2018)

I really really don't get how DC can still be so popular. But eh, I guess that's why it kept on going for so long.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 27, 2018)

Platypus said:


> 13.1% サザエさん Sazae-san
> *9.9% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *8.0% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
> *6.2% ワンピース One Piece
> ...



12/11~12/17
Idol time Pripara **0.7
Black Clover *1.1
Pokemon S & M *3.5
Snack World *2.5


Platypus said:


> 12.4% サザエさん Sazae-san
> 10.1% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
> *7.5% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
> *5.0% ワンピース One Piece
> ...


12/18～12/24
Idol time Pripara **0.2
Black Clover *1.0
Pokemon S & M *4.2
Snack World *3.1


----------



## fuff (Jan 28, 2018)

tkROUT said:


> 12/11~12/17
> Idol time Pripara **0.7
> Black Clover *1.1
> Pokemon S & M *3.5
> ...


boruto ratings still not out??? is it doing better than shipuuden?!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2018)

lol Black Clover ratings...


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 11, 2018)

12/25～12/31
Idol time Pripara *0.3
Black Clover *0.8
Pokemon S & M *4.2
Snack World *3.0
________________
Did not air 1 week new year
________________
1/8～1/14
Idol time Pripara *0.6
Black Clover *1.1
Pokemon S & M *3.6
Snack World *2.8
--------------------------
1/15～1/21
Idol time Pripara *0.9
Black Clover *0.8
Pokemon S & M *3.4
Snack World *2.3


----------



## Platypus (Feb 18, 2018)

*12/25-12/31/2017*
*5.9% 大みそかだよドラえもん１時間スペシャル！！ Doraemon Special
*4.5% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*4.2% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.5% アニメひつじのショーン Shaun the Sheep
*3.0% スナックワールド The Snack World
*2.6% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George
*2.0% アニメスポンジ・ボブ SpongeBob SquarePants
*1.6% トムとジェリー Tom and Jerry
*1.3% ベイブレードバーストゴッド Beyblade Burst God
*1.3% アニメクラシカロイド２ ClassicaLoid 2

*01/01-01/07/2018*
10.0% サザエさんお正月スペシャル Sazae-san Special
*7.9% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*7.9% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*5.6% ワンピース One Piece
*4.2% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.0% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.8% ドラえもんクレヨンしんちゃん２０１８年冬のアニメ祭りクレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan Special
*3.7% ドラえもんクレヨンしんちゃん２０１８年冬のアニメ祭りドラえもん Doraemon Special
*3.4% それいけ！アンパンマン Sore Ike! Anpanman
*3.0% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George

*01/08-01/14/2018*
12.1% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.4% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.5% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*8.1% ドラえもん Doraemon
*8.0% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*5.7% ワンピース One Piece
*4.5% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*3.8% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.6% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.2% キラキラ・プリキュアアラモード Kirakira☆Precure À La Mode

*01/15-01/21/2018*
12.0% サザエさん Sazae-san
10.0% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.9% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*8.4% ドラえもん Doraemon
*7.8% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*6.4% ワンピース One Piece
*4.6% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*3.6% 妖怪ウォッチ Youkai Watch
*3.6% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.4% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.4% キラキラ・プリキュアアラモード Kirakira☆Precure À La Mode

*01/22-01/28/2018*
12.4% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.6% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*9.1% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*8.7% ドラえもん Doraemon
*8.7% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*7.1% ワンピース One Piece
*4.6% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.1% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.8% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.1% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George

*01/29-02/04/2018*
14.3% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.8% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*9.1% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*7.6% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*7.5% ドラえもん Doraemon
*6.1% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*6.1% ワンピース One Piece
*4.8% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.6% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure Hugtto! PreCure
*3.57% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon

*02/05-02/11/2018*
10.5% サザエさん Sazae-san
*8.3% ドラえもん Doraemon
*8.2% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*7.6% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*7.5% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*5.6% ワンピース One Piece
*4.9% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.5% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.7% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.7% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure Hugtto! PreCure


----------



## Jikuu (Feb 18, 2018)

Rates are increasing


----------



## Platypus -- 02/12-02/18/2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

11.7% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.0% ドラえもん Doraemon
*8.9% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*8.9% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*7.4% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*6.4% ワンピース One Piece
*4.9% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.5% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*4.1% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.8% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 27, 2018)

1/22～1/28
Idol time Pripara *0.9
Black Clover *1.2
Pokemon S & M *3.8
Snack World *2.6


----------



## Platypus -- 02/19-02/25/2018 (Feb 28, 2018)

11.8% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.1% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.9% ドラえもん Doraemon
*8.9% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*7.3% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*4.2% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*4.0% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.9% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.1% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George
*3.0% スナックワールド The Snack World


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 3, 2018)

1/29～2/4 
Idol time Pripara *0.5
Black Clover *0.8
Pokemon S & M *3.5
Snack World *2.7
Rilurilufairilu *0.9
Yokai Watch *3.0


----------



## Platypus -- 02/26-03/04/2018 (Mar 7, 2018)

13.3% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.3% ドラえもんクレヨンしんちゃん春だ！映画だ！３時間アニメ祭りクレヨンしんちゃん Doraemon & Crayon Shin-chan Special
*8.9% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.4% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*5.5% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*5.5% ワンピース One Piece
*4.2% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.7% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.3% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*3.2% スナックワールド The Snack World


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2018)

Dat DBS ratings increase. wew!


----------



## Platypus (Mar 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dat DBS ratings increase. wew!


DBS's final episodes should have pretty good ratings


----------



## Keishin (Mar 9, 2018)

Yeah people definitely gonna want to see how it ends.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2018)

Platypus said:


> DBS's final episodes should have pretty good ratings


True. I'd like for them to time-skip closer to End of Z era so the next series if they do one takes place around that time.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 13, 2018)

2/5～2/11
Idol time Pripara *0.4
Black Clover *0.7
Pokemon S & M *3.7
Snack World *2.4
Rilurilufairilu *1.0
Yokai Watch *3.2


----------



## Platypus -- 03/05-03/11/2018 (Mar 14, 2018)

11.8% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.0% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.7% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*8.3% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*8.2% ドラえもん Doraemon
*4.5% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*4.0% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*3.8% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.6% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George
*3.2% 妖怪ウォッチ Youkai Watch


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 16, 2018)

2/12～2/18
Idol time Pripara *0.5
Black Clover *0.5
Pokemon S & M *3.8
Snack World *2.9
Rilurilufairilu *0.7
Yokai Watch *2.4


----------



## Platypus -- 03/12-03/18/2018 (Mar 22, 2018)

10.3% サザエさん Sazae-san
*7.7% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*5.0% ワンピース One Piece
*4.7% ドラゴンボール超 Dragon Ball Super
*4.1% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*3.8% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*3.7% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.4% アニメひつじのショーン Shaun the Sheep
*3.3% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George
*3.2% スナックワールド The Snack World


----------



## Jikuu (Mar 22, 2018)

This... Low...


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 22, 2018)

2/19～2/25
Idol time Pripara *0.9
Black Clover *1.1
Pokemon S & M *3.9
Snack World *3.0
Rilurilufairilu *1.0
Yokai Watch *2.9


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2018)

Jikuu said:


> This... Low...


latin america cares about super more than japan.


----------



## Platypus -- 03/19-03/25/2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

12.8% サザエさん Sazae-san
*8.6% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*7.6% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*6.6% ワンピース One Piece
*5.7% ドラゴンボール超・最終回 Dragon Ball Super: Final Episode
*3.7% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*3.6% タイムボカン逆襲の三悪人 Time Bokan: Gyakushuu no San Akunin
*3.1% それいけ！アンパンマン Sore Ike! Anpanman
*3.0% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon Sun & Moon
*2.9% アニメトムとジェリースパイ・クエスト Tom & Jerry: Spy Quest


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 2, 2018)

2/26～3/4
Idol time Pripara *0.9
Black Clover *0.7
Pokemon S & M *4.2
Snack World *3.2
Rilurilufairilu *0.8
Yokai Watch *2.1


----------



## Harlow (Apr 3, 2018)

*From Yaraon*
April 1, 2018
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) 5.4％
One Piece 5.1％


----------



## Platypus -- 03/26-04/01/2018 (Apr 4, 2018)

11.1% サザエさん Sazae-san
*6.9% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*6.1% 名探偵コナン１時間スペシャル Detective Conan 1-Hour Special
*5.4% ゲゲゲの鬼太郎 GeGeGe no Kitaro
*5.1% ワンピース One Piece
*3.6% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George
*3.5% アニメひつじのショーン Shaun the Sheep
*3.0% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*2.7% それいけ！アンパンマン Sore Ike! Anpanman
*2.6% 妖怪ウォッチ・最終回 Youkai Watch: Final Episode


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 6, 2018)

3/5～3/11
Idol time Pripara *0.5
Black Clover *1.0
Pokemon S & M *3.8
Snack World *2.9
Rilurilufairilu *0.8
Yokai Watch *3.2


----------



## Platypus -- 04/02-04/08/2018 (Apr 11, 2018)

12.0% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.1% ドラえもんクレヨンしんちゃん春だ！映画だ！３時間アニメ祭りドラえもん Doraemon & Crayon Shin-chan Special
*8.9% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*7.4% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*5.9% ワンピース One Piece
*5.1% ゲゲゲの鬼太郎 GeGeGe no Kitaro
*4.9% 僕のヒーローアカデミア My Hero Academia
*4.1% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon: Sun & Moon
*3.4% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*3.2% スナックワールド The Snack World
Source:


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 12, 2018)

3/12～3/18
Idol time Pripara *0.8
Black Clover *0.7
Pokemon S & M *4.1
Snack World *3.2
Rilurilufairilu *0.7
Yokai Watch *2.9


----------



## Platypus -- 04/09-04/15/2018 (Apr 18, 2018)

12.4% サザエさん Sazae-san
*9.1% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*8.0% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*7.1% ドラえもん Doraemon
*6.5% ワンピース One Piece
*5.9% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*5.2% ゲゲゲの鬼太郎 GeGeGe no Kitaro
*3.9% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*2.9% 僕のヒーローアカデミア My Hero Academia
*2.7% アニメひつじのショーン Shaun the Sheep
Source:


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 20, 2018)

3/19～3/25
Idol time Pripara *0.8
Black Clover *1.3
Pokemon S & M *3.0
Snack World *2.3
Rilurilufairilu *0.8
Yokai Watch *2.1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2018)

do DBS ep 130 was 4.7% and ep 131 was 5.7% ? correct ?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> do DBS ep 130 was 4.7% and ep 131 was 5.7% ? correct ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 04/16-04/22/2018 (Apr 25, 2018)

12.0% サザエさん Sazae-san
*8.5% ドラえもん Doraemon
*8.4% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*8.2% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*7.4% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*6.6% ワンピース One Piece
*5.2% ゲゲゲの鬼太郎 GeGeGe no Kitaro
*4.0% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーン Pokémon: Sun & Moon
*3.6% 僕のヒーローアカデミア My Hero Academia
*3.5% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
Source:


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 26, 2018)

3/26～4/1
Idol time Pripara *0.8
Black Clover *1.0
Pokemon S & M *X
Snack World *X
Rilurilufairilu *0.6
Yokai Watch *2.6


----------



## Platypus -- 04/23-04/29/2018 (May 11, 2018)

10.5% サザエさん Sazae-san
*7.8% ドラえもん Doraemon
*7.5% クレヨンしんちゃん Crayon Shin-chan
*7.3% 名探偵コナン Detective Conan
*7.1% ちびまる子ちゃん Chibi Maruko-chan
*5.1% ワンピース One Piece
*4.3% ゲゲゲの鬼太郎 GeGeGe no Kitaro
*3.7% 僕のヒーローアカデミア My Hero Academia
*3.3% ＨＵＧっと！プリキュア Hugtto! PreCure
*3.2% ポケットモンスターサン＆ムーンみんなの１時間スペシャル Pokémon: Sun & Moon 1-Hour Special
*3.2% アニメおさるのジョージ Curious George
Source:


----------



## Keishin (May 11, 2018)

MHA seems to be extremely popular.. It has the same hype as DBS and OPM but obviously can't reach DB's rankings but still it's pretty damn high.


----------



## Pierro (May 11, 2018)

Not really. It's just the timeslot is an extremely good one. Despite that, its ratings are less than Time Bokan which aired in the previous season.


----------



## Platypus -- 04/30-05/06/2018 (May 14, 2018)

*11.0%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**7.6%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.5%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.3%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.4%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.5%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.4%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.2%* | Thu. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)
**2.4%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**2.4%* | Fri. 10:55 | *Sore Ike! Anpanman* (Nippon TV)
Source:


----------



## tkROUT (May 15, 2018)

^Good formatting. Boruto's 1st rating for the new time slot could be below 2%.

4/2~4/8
Pokemon S & M *4.1
Snack World *3.2

Interestingly, most of TV-Tokyo title's ratings are posted by different source ( believe or not upto you ).
4/9~4/15
Mon
Babe-1.2
Puzzle Dragon-0.9

Tue
Gundam Build Divers-0.4
Black Clover-1.0

Wed
Boruto-0.6
Yugiho-0.2

Thurse
Pokemon S & M -2.5
Snack World -1.9

Fri
Yokai Watch-2.0


----------



## Platypus -- 05/07-05/13/2018 (May 18, 2018)

*13.0%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.3%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.3%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**7.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**6.9%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**6.3%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**5.7%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.9%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.8%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**3.0%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
Source:


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2018)

Burrito is not a draw. His show gets some pretty sad ratings compared to what Shippuden was getting.


----------



## Pierro (May 18, 2018)

Was there no episode of MHA last week?


----------



## Platypus (May 18, 2018)

Pierro said:


> Was there no episode of MHA last week?


There was. It didn't rank. Happened a few times during its 2nd season as well.


----------



## tkROUT (May 21, 2018)

tkROUT said:


> ^Good formatting. Boruto's 1st rating for the new time slot could be below 2%.
> 
> 4/2~4/8
> Pokemon S & M *4.1
> ...


4/2~4/8
Babe-1.6
Puzzle Dragon-1.1

Gundam Build Divers-0.8
Black Clover-1.2

Boruto-0.7
Yugiho-0.6

Pokemon S & M -4.1
Snack World -3.2


----------



## Platypus -- 05/14/-05/20/2018 (May 23, 2018)

*11.1%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.8%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**8.6%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.5%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.7%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**4.8%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.0%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.9%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**3.2%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.1%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**3.1%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Shaun the Sheep* (NHK E)
Source:


----------



## tkROUT (May 23, 2018)

4/16~4/22
Pokemon S & M *4.0
Snack World *3.4


----------



## Platypus -- 21/05-27/05/2018 (May 30, 2018)

**9.4%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.3%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.2%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**8.0%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**6.8%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**6.0%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**5.4%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.8%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**3.7%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.2%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
Source:


----------



## tkROUT (May 30, 2018)

4/23～4/29
Pokemon S & M Special- 3.2

4/30～5/6 
Pokemon S & M - 2.4
Boruto - 1.2


----------



## Z4K (Jun 2, 2018)

Anything on Gundam Build Divers?


----------



## Platypus -- 28/05-06/03/2018 (Jun 6, 2018)

*11.5%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.0%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.4%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.2%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**6.8%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.5%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**5.1%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**4.2%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.5%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**3.3%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 7, 2018)

5/7~5/13 

BB-0.6
Puzzle Dragon-0.7

Gundam Build Divers-0.6
Black Clover-0.9

Snack World-0.3
Yugiho-0.4

Pokemon S & M -3.8
Boruto -2.0

Inuzuma Eleven-1.0
Yokai Watch-3.0

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platypus -- 06/04-06/10/2018 (Jun 13, 2018)

*12.8%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.1%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.7%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**7.4%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**6.2%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**5.7%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.7%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.6%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.5%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 13, 2018)

5/14~5/20
Pokemon S & M - 3.9
Boruto - 2.2

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vista1337 (Jun 13, 2018)

Boruto ratings increasing nicely! Lovely to see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pierro (Jun 20, 2018)

5/21 - 5/27
Pokemon S & M - 3.8
Boruto - 2.5

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus -- 06/11-06/17/2018 (Jun 20, 2018)

*12.0%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.1%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.6%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**7.5%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**6.6%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**5.4%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**5.4%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.5%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.3%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**3.1%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## Vista1337 (Jun 20, 2018)

Can Boruto break 3% ratings on the arc climax? That would be so fucking nice...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

Why is Burrito getting better ratings all of a sudden?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why is Burrito getting better ratings all of a sudden?


It changed timeslot.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 24, 2018)

5/21~5/27

BB-0.6
Puzzle Dragon-0.8

Gundam Build Divers-0.4
Black Clover-0.7

Snack World-0.4
Yugiho-0.7

Pokemon S & M -3.8
Boruto -2.5

Inuzuma Eleven-0.6
Yokai Watch-2.4


----------



## Platypus -- 06/18-06/24/2018 (Jun 27, 2018)

*11.6%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.8%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.0%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.5%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**6.5%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.6%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.7%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.8%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**2.8%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**2.8%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## Vista1337 (Jun 27, 2018)

One thing I don't understand, why are Thursdays considered prime time over wednesdays for example? Is it because it's after S&M and a lot of people watch that? I don't understand how the ratings could improve so much from moving the anime from one week day to the other.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 27, 2018)

5/28~6/3
Pokemon S & M -3.5
Boruto -2.2



Vista1337 said:


> One thing I don't understand, why are Thursdays considered prime time over wednesdays for example?I don't understand how the ratings could improve so much from moving the anime from one week day to the other.


It is not about day, but rather time. 7 PM to 10 PM. in Japan. is golden time or prime time, irrespective of day. It is just that there are live action or other programs/ (non-anime) broadcast other days so you don't hear about them. 
It is a normal thing more kids/ people to watch TV after 7 PM. I mean between 5 to 7 PM people will be busy, traveling from office or school or playing outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 5, 2018)

6/4~6/10
Pokemon S & M -3.1
Boruto -2.2


----------



## Platypus -- 06/25-07/01/2018 (Jul 5, 2018)

**9.9%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.5%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.8%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.0%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**6.9%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.0%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.1%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**4.0%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.5%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.3%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## Vista1337 (Jul 9, 2018)

@tkROUT I recently found your Boruto staff list website - you're doing god's work. Would be interesting if you could also add ratings from the episodes in there, to make it a bit more complete and to make us be able to measure an episode's popularity in a central archive hub. Thanks!


----------



## Platypus -- 07/02-07/08/2018 (Jul 11, 2018)

*12.5%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.4%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.1%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**5.3%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.5%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.4%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.2%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**2.7%* | Fri. 10:55 | *Sore Ike! Anpanman* (Nippon TV)
**2.6%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 12, 2018)

Vista1337 said:


> to make us be able to measure an episode's popularity


May be not. Boruto's ratings are unverifiable to us. (Also, unavailable before April)

Anyways, Boruto did not have good Kids rating compared to Snack World for its 1st month. Snack world usually had 10-13%. (Snack World did not do well in Boruto's slot either).

Kids average rating for May, 18.

Pokemon S & M-13.90% 

Pokenchi-11.48% 

Super Sentai series-8.68% 

Kitaro-8.23%
Sofia-7.38% 

Precure-7.28%
Kamen Rider-6.90% 

Duel Master-6.83% 

One Piece-5.98%
Boruto-5.44%

6/11~6/17
Pokemon S & M -3.3
Boruto -2.2


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 24, 2018)

6/18~6/24
No Pokemon or Boruto

6/25~7/1
Pokemon S & M-2.9
Boruto-1.6

Inuzuma Eleven-0.8
Yokai Watch-2.0

7/2~7/9
Pokemon S & M-2.5
Boruto-2.1

Inuzuma Eleven-1.3
Yokai Watch-2.6


----------



## Platypus -- 07/09-07/15/2018 (Jul 25, 2018)

*10.1%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**7.2%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**6.6%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.1%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.2%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.4%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.3%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.1%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)
**2.7%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**2.7%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## Platypus -- 07/16-07/22/2018 (Jul 25, 2018)

*12.5%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.5%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.4%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.3%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**6.9%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.4%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.2%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.2%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**3.2%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.0%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## Platypus -- 07/23-07/29/2018 (Aug 2, 2018)

*10.7%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.7%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**8.2%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.9%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.2%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**5.4%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.8%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**4.5%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.7%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.2%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## Platypus -- 07/30-08/05/2018 (Aug 15, 2018)

*10.4%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.6%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**7.2%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**6.6%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**5.4%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.9%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.2%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**2.9%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**2.9%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## Platypus -- 08/06-08/12/2018 (Aug 15, 2018)

**9.3%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**7.8%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**6.2%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**5.2%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.6%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**4.1%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.7%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**2.8%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**2.8%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**2.6%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)

Source: http://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 16, 2018)

7/16~7/22
Pokemon S & M-3.0
Boruto-1.5


----------



## Kai D Oars (Aug 19, 2018)

tkROUT said:


> 7/16~7/22
> Pokemon S & M-3.0
> Boruto-1.5



This rating is for episode 65, right?


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 20, 2018)

Kusuo P said:


> This rating is for episode 65, right?


Yeah.

Updating other shows,



tkROUT said:


> 7/2~7/9
> Pokemon S & M-2.5
> Boruto-2.1
> 
> ...



*7/2~7/9
*
BB-0.8
Puzzle Dragon-0.7

Gundam Build Divers-0.7
Black Clover-1.1

Snack World-0.8
Yugiho-0.9

Pokemon S & M-2.5
Boruto-2.1

Inuzuma Eleven-1.3
Yokai Watch-2.6



tkROUT said:


> 7/16~7/22
> Pokemon S & M-3.0
> Boruto-1.5


*
7/16~7/22*

BB-0.6
Puzzle Dragon-0.4

Gundam Build Divers-0.6
Black Clover-0.7

Snack World-0.5
Yugiho-0.2

Pokemon S & M -3.0
Boruto -1.5

Inuzuma Eleven-0.9
Yokai Watch-2.7


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 20, 2018)

tkROUT said:


> Pokemon S & M



I know I must be late to the party, but still


----------



## Platypus -- 08/13-08/19/2018 (Aug 22, 2018)

*12.0%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**7.9%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.8%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.1%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**6.9%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**6.1%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**5.0%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.6%* | Fri. 10:55 | *Sore Ike! Anpanman* (Nippon TV)
**3.2%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**3.1%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 26, 2018)

7/23~7/29
Pokemon S & M-2.8
Boruto-1.5


----------



## Platypus -- 08/20-08/26/2018 (Aug 29, 2018)

**8.6%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.1%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**8.0%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**5.8%* | Sat. 21:00 | *One Piece Special Episode* (Fuji TV)
**5.6%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**4.8%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**4.3%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**3.6%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.3%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.0%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 31, 2018)

7/30~8/05
Pokemon S & M-2.8
Boruto-1.3

This is one of the worst ratings for the time slot (Boruto).


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 31, 2018)

Platypus said:


> **8.6%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
> **8.1%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
> **8.0%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
> **5.8%* | Sat. 21:00 | *One Piece Special Episode* (Fuji TV)
> ...



Wow, Bnha beat One Piece.
Is that One Piece's lowest rating so far ? Was it because of the special ?


----------



## Platypus -- 08/27-09/02/2018 (Sep 6, 2018)

*15.0%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
*14.3%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.2%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**7.7%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.3%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.3%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**5.0%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**3.3%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**3.1%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**3.1%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 7, 2018)

From different thread, (not sure if true)
8/9
たま ｱｲｶﾂF S&M　ﾎﾞﾙﾄ
*0.7→*0.7→*2.8→*1.0

Poke S & M- 2.8
Boruto-1.0

That is lowest rating for Boruto in the new time slot.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Sep 8, 2018)

Chocho is so popular, that Chocho greatness



tkROUT said:


> 7/30~8/05
> Boruto-1.3
> 
> This is one of the worst ratings for the time slot (Boruto).





tkROUT said:


> From different thread, (not sure if true)
> 8/9
> 
> Boruto-1.0
> ...


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 10, 2018)

Platypus said:


> *15.0%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
> *14.3%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
> **8.2%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
> **7.7%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
> ...



The ratings posted are from Kanto region, following is rating for Northern Kyushu region.



1. Sazae Chan -------------19.2
2. Chibi Maruko chan -------13.6
3. Crayon Shin chan -------10.4
4. Detective Conan ---------9.1
5. Doraemon ---------------7.2
*6. Attack On Titan ---------4.7*
7. One Piece ----------------4.6
*8. Tsukumogami -----------4.1*
9. Gegege no Kitaro--------4.0
10. Boku no Hero Academia-3.7

It is interesting how anime that airs at mid night (Attack on Titan & Tsukumogami) get such rating, for being on general NHK. 

(Sazae Chan, OP, BHA etc air in TV stations that are affiliates of Fuji TV NTV etc for that region.).

Anyways, came across 
(rating and raking compilation for 1970-2002)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 09/03-09/09/2018 (Sep 12, 2018)

**9.1%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon Anniversary Special* (TV Asahi)
**7.5%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**3.7%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.3%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.2%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**2.6%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Shaun the Sheep* (NHK E)
**2.3%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**2.3%* | Sat. 17:35 | *Major 2nd* (NHK E)
**2.1%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**1.9%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Duel Masters!* (TV Tokyo)
**1.9%* | Sun. 17:30 | *Thomas & Friends* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 13, 2018)

8/16 
たま ｱｲｶﾂF S&M　ﾎﾞﾙﾄ 
*0.4→*1.0→*3.2→*2.1

Poke S & M - 3.2
Boruto - 2.1


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 24, 2018)

8/23
Poke S & M - 3.0
Boruto - 1.2


----------



## Platypus -- 09/10-09/16/2018 (Sep 24, 2018)

*11.6%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.8%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.5%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**7.1%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**7.1%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**5.0%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**3.9%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.8%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.0%* | Thu. 18:55 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**2.9%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## Platypus -- 09/17-09/23/2018 (Sep 27, 2018)

*12.0%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.5%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**8.5%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**4.4%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**3.5%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia* (Nippon TV)
**3.5%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.4%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**2.9%* | Sun. 00:10 | *Tsukumogami Kashimasu* (NHK G)
**2.6%* | Wed. 18:00 | *Washimo Special* (NHK E)
**2.6%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 29, 2018)

8/30
Poke S & M - 3.3
Boruto - 1.7


----------



## Platypus -- 09/24-09/30/2018 (Oct 3, 2018)

*14.8%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.9%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.5%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.1%* | Sat. 17:30 | *My Hero Academia (Final Episode)* (Nippon TV)
**4.5%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**3.7%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.2%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**2.4%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**2.4%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)
**2.0%* | Fri. 10:55 | *Sore Ike! Anpanman* (Nippon TV)
**2.0%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Shaun the Sheep* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 5, 2018)

9/6
Poke S & M - 3.2
Boruto - 1.6


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2018)

Never seen One Piece ratings this low before.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 11, 2018)

01/10-07/10/2018

*11.6%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.3%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.5%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.0%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.6%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**4.0%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.1%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**2.4%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)
**2.4%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**2.3%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Layton Mystery Tanteisha: Katri no Nazotoki File* (Fuji TV)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 12, 2018)

9/13
Poke S & M - 3.0
Boruto - 1.7


----------



## Platypus (Oct 17, 2018)

08/10-14/10/2018

*12.2%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.4%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**8.8%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.9%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**5.5%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.9%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**4.1%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.2%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.1%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**2.7%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**2.7%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 20, 2018)

9/20
Boruto 1 hr sp - 1.2


----------



## Platypus (Oct 24, 2018)

15/10-21/10/2018

*13.1%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.8%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**8.5%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.3%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**7.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**5.3%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.1%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**3.9%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.3%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**2.5%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus (Oct 31, 2018)

22/10-28/10/2018

**9.2%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.8%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**7.6%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.4%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.8%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.9%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.8%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**3.6%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**2.9%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**2.6%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus (Nov 7, 2018)

29/10-04/11/2018

*13.2%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.6%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**8.7%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.0%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**7.7%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**6.6%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.8%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**4.7%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**2.8%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**2.5%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus (Nov 15, 2018)

05/11-11/11/2018

*13.4%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.8%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.3%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**8.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.2%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.0%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.3%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**3.8%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.4%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**3.2%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus (Nov 21, 2018)

12/11-18/11/2018

*13.7%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.8%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**9.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.2%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**7.6%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.6%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.7%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.8%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.7%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**2.7%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus (Nov 21, 2018)

@tkROUT no more ratings for Pokémon and Boruto since the timeslot change?


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 23, 2018)

Platypus said:


> @tkROUT no more ratings for Pokémon and Boruto since the timeslot change?


No. 

As usual, rating for TV-Tokyo's Saturday Morning, Sunday Morning block available but those are bunch of old or re-run shows, which is why I did not use to post. Thursday evening, Friday evening shows rating also available. 

So, I can post Fairy Tail (Sunday Morning) and Yokai Watch (Friday Evening) if anyone wants.

Anyways, 


This is a good article on Golden Time slot. Now that Boruto and Pokemon moved out, Doraemon and Shin-chan remains to be the only anime shows airing in Japan in Golden Time slot (7 PM to 10 PM). The article mentions how anime rose in the slot and how it has declined. Japan's low birth rate means not much kids/ children these days. How anime market has shifted from kids oriented anime (evening shows) to otaku or older person anime (late night shows).


----------



## Platypus (Nov 28, 2018)

19/11-25/11/2018

*12.6%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.2%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.9%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**7.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**6.8%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**4.9%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**3.3%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**2.9%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**2.7%* | Fri. 10:55 | *Sore Ike! Anpanman* (Nippon TV)
**2.7%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)
**2.7%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Jikanet2134 (Nov 28, 2018)

Platypus said:


> 19/11-25/11/2018
> 
> *12.6%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)


Sazae-san TV anime still standing, no wonder it's very legend i heard


----------



## Platypus (Dec 5, 2018)

26/11-02/12/2018

*15.2%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
*10.9%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.4%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**7.3%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**6.9%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**4.2%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**4.1%* | Sun. 09:00 | *Dragon Ball Super Movie Special* (Fuji TV)
**3.3%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.0%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)
**2.9%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2018)

03/12-09/12/2018

*13.1%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.3%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.2%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**6.5%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**5.2%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**4.9%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.3%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**4.0%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**2.8%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)
**2.7%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus (Dec 25, 2018)

10/12-16/12/2018

*12.9%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.8%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.7%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**7.0%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**6.7%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**4.9%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.4%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**3.6%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.3%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**3.2%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2019)

17/12-23/12/2018

**9.9%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan Special* (Fuji TV)
**6.5%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.7%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.1%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**4.0%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.5%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**2.5%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**2.5%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Layton Mystery Tanteisha: Katri no Nazotoki File* (Fuji TV)
**2.3%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**2.1%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)
**2.1%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Keishin (Jan 3, 2019)

GeGeGe no Kitaro making Toei more money than Super?


----------



## Platypus -- 24/12-30/12/2018 (Jan 16, 2019)

**8.8%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**2.8%* | Fri. 10:55 | *Sore Ike! Anpanman* (Nippon TV)
**2.6%* | Mon. 09:00 | *Thomas & Friends Special* (NHK E)
**2.2%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)
**2.0%* | Mon. 09:40 | *Stick Man* (NHK E)
**2.0%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**1.9%* | Tue. 01:39 | *Mr. Tonegawa Final Episode* (Nippon TV)
**1.9%* | Fri. 17:55 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**1.8%* | Wed. 00:25 | *Ingress Final Episode* (Fuji TV)
**1.4%* | Sun. 17:30 | *Thomas & Friends Special* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus -- 31/12/2018-06/01/2019 (Jan 16, 2019)

*13.6%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Sazae-san Special* (Fuji TV)
**9.1%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Detective Conan Special* (Nippon TV)
**4.9%* | Mon. 17:00 | *Doraemon Special* (TV Asahi)
**4.7%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.0%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**2.4%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**2.3%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)
**1.9%* | Sun. 06:15 | *Go! Go! Chuggington* (Fuji TV)
**1.8%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Duel Masters!* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus -- 07/01/2019-13/01/2019 (Jan 31, 2019)

*12.3%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.2%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Detective Conan Special* (Nippon TV)
**8.8%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**5.0%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.1%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.1%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)
**2.8%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**2.7%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**2.2%* | Fri. 10:55 | *Sore Ike! Anpanman* (Nippon TV)
**2.2%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)
**2.2%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus -- 14/01/2019-20/01/2019 (Jan 31, 2019)

*13.9%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
*10.0%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.3%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.0%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**7.1%* | Fri. 21:00 | *Lupin III: Italian Game (special)* (Nippon TV)
**6.0%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**5.5%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**4.6%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.8%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Hugtto! PreCure* (TV Asahi)
**2.8%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus -- 21/01/2019-27/01/2019 (Jan 31, 2019)

*14.6%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.7%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.7%* | Fri. 21:00 | *Lupin III: Goodbye, Partner (special)* (Nippon TV)
**7.7%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**7.0%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**6.8%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**5.2%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**3.9%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.8%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)
**3.7%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus -- 28/01/2019-03/02/2019 (Feb 17, 2019)

*15.4%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.9%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.4%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.6%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**5.0%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**4.6%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**4.3%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Star☆Twinkle Precure* (TV Asahi)
**3.1%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**2.9%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)
**2.7%* | Fri. 18:25 | *Yo-kai Watch Shadowside* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 04/02/2019-10/02/2019 (Feb 17, 2019)

*13.1%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.7%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**9.4%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.9%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.7%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**5.5%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**4.5%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.1%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Star☆Twinkle Precure* (TV Asahi)
**3.7%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.6%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow, glad to see Phoenix Wright!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2019)

Ace Attorney anime getting higher ratings than One Piece.


----------



## Platypus -- 11/02/2019-17/02/2019 (Feb 20, 2019)

*15.2%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
*10.1%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.6%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.0%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**7.1%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**4.7%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**4.3%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**4.0%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Star☆Twinkle Precure* (TV Asahi)
**3.9%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**2.9%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus -- 18/02/2019-24/02/2019 (Feb 27, 2019)

*13.6%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**8.9%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.4%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**8.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.1%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**5.5%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**5.0%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**4.2%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.6%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Star☆Twinkle Precure* (TV Asahi)
**3.4%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**3.4%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 11, 2019)

How’s Slime been doing in the rankings?


----------



## Platypus -- 25/02/2019-03/03/2019 (Mar 13, 2019)

*14.5%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
**9.9%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**7.7%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon Special* (TV Asahi)
**7.3%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**5.7%* | Sun. 09:30 | *One Piece* (Fuji TV)
**5.4%* | Sun. 09:00 | *GeGeGe no Kitaro* (Fuji TV)
**3.8%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Star☆Twinkle Precure* (TV Asahi)
**3.4%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**3.3%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Layton Mystery Tanteisha: Katri no Nazotoki File* (Fuji TV)
**3.2%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus -- 04/03/2019-10/03/2019 (Mar 13, 2019)

*15.0%* | Sun. 18:30 | *Sazae-san* (Fuji TV)
*10.3%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Chibi Maruko-chan* (Fuji TV)
**8.2%* | Fri. 19:30 | *Crayon Shin-chan* (TV Asahi)
**8.1%* | Sat. 18:00 | *Detective Conan* (Nippon TV)
**7.6%* | Fri. 19:00 | *Doraemon* (TV Asahi)
**4.0%* | Sat. 09:00 | *Oshiri Tantei* (NHK E)
**4.0%* | Sat. 17:30 | *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Season 2* (Nippon TV)
**3.5%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Star☆Twinkle Precure* (TV Asahi)
**2.8%* | Sat. 08:35 | *Curious George* (NHK E)
**2.6%* | Sun. 08:30 | *Layton Mystery Tanteisha: Katri no Nazotoki File* (Fuji TV)
**2.6%* | Sun. 18:00 | *Pokémon: Sun & Moon* (TV Tokyo)

Source: https://www.videor.co.jp/tvrating/#anime


----------



## Platypus (Mar 13, 2019)

TeenRyu said:


> How’s Slime been doing in the rankings?


Slime never ranked in the top 10.

Ranking usually depends on timeslot. Shows that air during primetime are much more likely to be in the top 10s than most seasonal anime that don't (e.g. Slime's timeslot is Tuesday midnight).


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 13, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Slime never ranked in the top 10.
> 
> Ranking usually depends on timeslot. Shows that air during primetime are much more likely to be in the top 10s than most seasonal anime that don't (e.g. Slime's timeslot is Tuesday midnight).


Ahh...


----------

